# December Mums



## PeanutBean

The old thread is looking a bit worse for wear with updates all through and I'm envious of the November Mums thread as they have pages of chat! So I thought I'd start a new one with all the dates in the first post (you can PM me to update) and plenty of space for mindless chatter! lol

How are all you December ladies getting on?


Here are our dates for December babies:

*2nd*
~ Vicky ~ :pink: Ava Catherine *Arrived 5.34am Friday 7th November*
candeur :pink:
bambikate :pink:
*3rd*
Winterbaby08 :?:
roxie78 :blue:
*4th*
Aidan's Mummy :blue: Text buddies Ema, mummy2many and Momandpeanut
Magenta :blue:
Gillian :blue:
nickyb :blue:
*5th*
danni728 :pink:
UVlollypop :pink:
*6th*
X.EMMA1984.X :pink:
*7th*
Stephanie16 :?:
*8th*
kelly86 :?: [Section booked for 2nd Dec]
Lyssa :pink:
Novbaby08 :pink: Harley Erin
*9th*
PeanutBean :blue: Byron Coleridge *Arrived 11.40am Friday 28th November*
xXDonnaXx :pink:
lupi :blue:
TnKL :pink:
momandpeanut :?:
katix333 :blue: Jayden Joseph
*10th*
mothercare :blue:
*11th*
lilmissrush :blue: Dominic-Jake
shockd&amazed :blue:
Leanne&Bump..x :blue:
*12th*
rafwife :pink:
Sophie1205 :blue: Leo Text buddies with ~Vicky~ and Katix333
Pebbles :pink:
ClaireLou :blue: Reuben
*13th*
suzan :blue:
*14th*
danimarie :blue: Riley J
Landingmach3 :?:
*16th*
lollylou1 :pink: Text buddies with PeanutBean and Poloma
Nemo and bump :pink:
malpal :pink:
babymamma :pink:
*17th*
LauraLM :blue:
*18th*
Shri :blue:
polo_princess :pink:
alphatee :pink: Cobi-Mae [section]
*19th*
Brockie :?:
winterbabe :?:
Hayley83 :?:
nickihun :pink: twins!
*20th*
x-Angel-x :blue: Twins!
*21st*
kim'sbump :pink:
Sarahkka :blue:
smashlea
*22nd*
akamummy :blue: Oliver Evan [section]
*23rd*
Angelmouse :blue: Liam Richard [section]
Bernie :?:
*24th*
ccombes77 :blue:
*25th*
Poloma :blue:
maria26pc :pink:
vanessa :pink:
marah_rn
*27th*
Tyff :?: Text buddy Jaylene3
*28th*
rubberchickuk :blue:
*30th*
nessajane :blue: Ty Lawson
thesockqueen :?:
*31st*
naiyasg :blue:
Michy :blue:
Bella :?:
pinkfairy :pink:
zahviere01 :blue: Zah'Viere Brennon Henderson
claralouise

https://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll2/Rianna_reo/decemberclub1.jpg Add by using [*url=https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/62852-december-mums.html][*img]https://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll2/Rianna_reo/decemberclub1.jpg[/img][/url] but delete the *s.


----------



## Pyrrhic

Oh poo, I'd updated all this on my computer as a word file. Ah well, saves me time :rofl:


Only 6 weeks until December ladies! :happydance:


----------



## PeanutBean

rafwife said:
 

> Oh poo, I'd updated all this on my computer as a word file. Ah well, saves me time :rofl:
> 
> 
> Only 6 weeks until December ladies! :happydance:

Sorry! Mostly I wanted a space to natter! :rofl: Also I wanted to put little storks everywhere! Control freak PeanutBean.. :blush:

I can't believe how soon it is and yet how far! I've got three weeks of work left, and it's only 5 weeks on Tuesday when I reach term. Can't wait though!!


----------



## Pyrrhic

I know exactly what you mean! I was thinking this morning "OMG, 6 weeks until I'm term" then I thought actually, thats ages away! I have a whole house move to get out of the way first before I start getting excited! :rofl:

What things have you got left to do? Is the nursery organised?


----------



## ~ Vicky ~

I can't believe it's only 7 weeks to go until December! We're getting so close ladies.

Btw, since i'm first on this list, NO ONE is allowed to go before me, okay :hissy: Well, no one apart from Kate and Candeur :laugh2:


----------



## PeanutBean

No, our nursery is still the dumping ground it was. We have a multi-stage process to go through to clear it! lol Yesterday DH just about finished stripping the wallpaper in our bedroom so hopefully in a week or two we'll have finished decorating in there, then we need to wash the carpet and rearrange the furniture but that will mean we can get the cot in. Then we start on decorating the spare room, moving some furniture out, bringing in the new chest of drawers and then I can finally organize baby's stuff into them! Baby will probably be into 3-6months clothes by the time the clothes get put away!

DH is currently trying to fit baby gates (we want them now to stop our old dog hobbling up and falling down stairs!). We need to buy a cotbed mattress, reusable nappies and that's mostly it!

How about you?

:rofl: at Vicky! First dibs on the December baby!


----------



## ~ Vicky ~

:rofl: Too right! I'm at the top of the list, it's only fair, right?


----------



## Pyrrhic

Well, my house is a total mess atm! I should take pictures of it! We're getting ready to move to Scotland in 2 weeks, so OH and I are going through each room and sorting out all the stuff in it, chucking stuff we don't need. It's a huge job! So by the 30th of October our furniture should be in our new house, so then we just have to unpack and arrange a whole house before we think about the nursery. :rofl: On the bright side, the nursery will be a blank slate when we start! We're going for shabby chic victorian theme rather than really bright colours.

You'll have to post before and after pics up! I love looking at nursery pics :happydance:


----------



## shockd&amazed

Hi December ladies!
I am in chaos too as we live abroad but are coming back to UK for baby, so living out of cases while there! So no nursery for me!!!!
Am really looking forward to a lovely Christmas... it'll be great!
x


----------



## Magenta

hi girls! well I'm doing fine - we're only in a 2 bed flat with no storage so poor bubs won't have his own room until we move - whether that be round here or in Belgium, who knows? (waiting to hear from DH's work about if we've to move to Belgium or not)

3 weeks on Wednesday til my last day at work - woohoo! :happydance:


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Hey December girlies :hi: 

Hey Peanutbean - I'm feelin guurrd, ;) Gettin more excited as each week passes. I cannot wait to see her now. It's finally that countdown of weeks. :lol: Only 8 more to go! :happydance: 

Hope your all well! x


----------



## shockd&amazed

I'm so impatient!! These last few weeks are going to be SO hard!
x


----------



## PeanutBean

I'm impatient too. Mostly to start feeling normal again! lol But of course also to meet my little baby and it'll be fab to finally find out if it's a boy or girl.

rafwife - I've got a couple of pics of the room but only empty when we first moved in and a bit later when it was at its worst! Guess we should take a pic before getting started on it. For the time being though, this is the wallpaper we are thinking of getting: https://www.sandasupplies.co.uk/products/large/ANN740_PAP02.JPG


----------



## Sophie1205

aww what a lovely list you made :) Aren't you good :) hehe
Im doing good just getting reallyyy impatient!
And his movements are starting to hurt quite a bit now!
Hope everyone else is doing well!!

xxx


----------



## xXDonnaXx

I've only just noticed, I've moved up a box. :D

Just 1 more to go! Woohoo!


----------



## polo_princess

Im afraid December is still waaaay too far away for me ladies .. 10 more weeks!! aaargh lol


----------



## PeanutBean

You'll get there PP. I was 10 weeks to go 2 weeks ago!


----------



## lollylou1

hi all, im thinking december isnt coming soon enough, the back ache is horrendous and the thought of that for another 9+ weeks makes me sad.
The nursery is all decorated now and done so thats good i started washing some clothes to pack into my hospital bag so feel like im making a good start.
Good thread hun

Lou
xxx


----------



## PeanutBean

Glad you've got your nursery done Lou! I'm envious of anyone with a shiny new nursery these days...


----------



## polo_princess

When is everyone starting their mat leave?


----------



## Pyrrhic

Now! Muhahaha :rofl: I'm such a bum


----------



## PeanutBean

I've got three weeks left. Three weeks too long!


----------



## polo_princess

Im going 6th of Nov although not officially until 17th of Nov but im using up my holiday so i can go earlier .. so what that? 3 and a bit weeks?

Its so hard to decide when because you dont know how your going to feel do you?


----------



## PeanutBean

I'm going 31st Oct so I guess the 6th means 4 working weeks for you PP. My mat leave doesn't officially start until 26th Nov though. I've got just over 3 weeks' of holiday to take first.


----------



## bambikate

wooo go December 2nd Girls who will be first???????????????????????????????????????????? bwah ah ah!!!! x x


----------



## bambikate

i got 4 weeks til mat leave... eeek x x


----------



## PeanutBean

Morning Decemberesses. How was your night? Mine was shitty! After 3 nights on the sofa bed we tried our bed again last night and I was awake at 5am in agony in my hips once again. Came downstairs to sleep on sofa but it was after 6 when I snoozed again. Had to bring dogs and their beds down, let them out, get myself some food etc etc. I don't know what to try next. The sofa bed is better on my joints but as it's not as supportive it's too slopey making it harder to turn and really quite difficult to get out of - I'm not sure it isn't the bed that has buggered up my pelvis. Grrr... Sorry, bit of a moan!

Hope you ladies are all doing better!


----------



## Sophie1205

Awww poor you peanutbean! :hugs:
I had an ok sleep! I didnt wake up in the middle of the night with a nose bleed for once! lol
But OH woke me up when he went to work :hissy: and I cant get back to sleep now, so here I am, Im up!
I keep waking up in the mornings with really bad heartburn too, its horrible!

xx


----------



## kim'sbump

I'm not finishing work till end Nov i'll be 37 weeks - i do wish i was finishing early though but i feel quite well and want to have as much time off after plus i have half term in 2 weeks anyway which will be a good break. i just can't wait to meet my little girl i'm really hoping she is here for Christmas day but as i'm due 21st i know this may not happen! Hope you are all doing well. Have any of you done you Christmas shopping?


----------



## malpal

Hi, hope you don't mind me gatecrashing like this. 
Have just posted on the 'introduce yourself' but really wanted to start chatting. 
Have finished working Mondays now so thought i would have some me time! 
I feel like i should be enjoying this time to myself but feel a little lonely! 

:coffee:


----------



## PeanutBean

Welcome malpal - when are you due? I'll put you info in the first post if you like.

kim'sbump - no Christmas shopping for me, except one present I bought online. I'm waiting until I'm on leave then we'll think about it! We've no money then so only getting presents for my nephews and nieces I think. DH and I go without this year. :-(

Sorry about your heartburn Sophie! I get heartburn when I'm hungry. Perhaps you're the same and that's why you're getting it in the morning? Maybe a bowl of cereal will help, food to give the acid something to do and milk to neutralise the excess?

lol I forgot to add how incredibly sick I feel this morning so I'm working from home yet again! I suspect it has something to do with our old dog pooing in the house and DH occupied in the bathroom so I had to clean it up quicksmart. Only I wasn't quick enough and the smell had me retching violently for a long time until I had to kick DH out of the bathroom and send him to finish the job. Been feeling shitty ever since. :-(


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

aww thanks for putting me down hun :D 

im feeling ok. Ive got a horrible cold at the mo tho so suffering abit :(. But apart from that all is good

great thread:D
xx


----------



## PeanutBean

Sorry you've got a cold. I hope you're taking care of yourself! Mmm, honey and hot lemon...


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

PeanutBean said:


> Sorry you've got a cold. I hope you're taking care of yourself! Mmm, honey and hot lemon...

yeah i might go out and get some

How you feeling??
xx


----------



## nessajane

:wave: december girls,

still a long way off for me yet being the end of december may even be a january mum yet!!! 

hopefully be december though * fingers crossed *

Hope everyones well :)


----------



## malpal

Thanks for the welcome. 
I am due 16th December with my 1st baby. Can't believe it's getting so close. Finish for maternity leave on 14th November so only have four weeks to go. 
I think the whole thing has started to finally sink in, my poor DH is having to cope with endless tears and tantrums.


----------



## PeanutBean

16mumtobe said:


> PeanutBean said:
> 
> 
> Sorry you've got a cold. I hope you're taking care of yourself! Mmm, honey and hot lemon...
> 
> yeah i might go out and get some
> 
> How you feeling??
> xxClick to expand...

Nyah, so-so. Had some new southern fried veggie nuggets last night and I suspect they have not gone down too well as my nausea seems to have extended in both directions!

malpal - I'm guessing you didn't find out the sex as you didn't mention it! Let me know if you need a pink or blue stork next to your name though!


----------



## malpal

Will be needing a pink stork!!! Couldn't resist finding out so glad i know else i think i would be feeling even grumpier!!


----------



## babymamma

malpal said:


> Thanks for the welcome.
> I am due 16th December with my 1st baby. Can't believe it's getting so close. Finish for maternity leave on 14th November so only have four weeks to go.
> I think the whole thing has started to finally sink in, my poor DH is having to cope with endless tears and tantrums.

*snap* I am due on 16th too - leaving work on 7th November...can't wait! roll on December eh ladies! :happydance:

xx


----------



## babymamma

malpal said:


> Will be needing a pink stork!!! Couldn't resist finding out so glad i know else i think i would be feeling even grumpier!!

*snap* on the pink bump too! hehe


----------



## Sarahkka

Thanks for this thread, Peanut - it looks great!
I just posted this in nessajane's thread, and it's a bit like being the cheerful, bubbly person in the roomful of poor, nauseous girls - I know several of you are tired and ill and this is probably the last thing you want to hear, but I have demonic amounts of energy right now.
I was insane enough to sign up for a panto-style show at the Zoo for Hallowe'en (I get to play the villain, so I couldn't resist!), and I'm positively swamped with projects at work, but I feel like superwoman.
I'm also starting with bizarre, obsessive household projects. So I'm working really long hours, then coming home to get more done. Really dumb stuff that shouldn't even be on my radar.
Yesterday, I ironed everything in the linen cupboard.
I feel a strong need to have all of our shoes properly cleaned, polished, and stored for the winter.
It has just occurred to me that our pantry is horribly disorganized and needs to be completely cleaned out and rearranged according to logical cooking projects (ie, baking needs on one shelf, pasta, grains, legumes on another, etc).
Everything needs to be scrubbed!
Everything!
Even the cats!
And I have thought up a premise for a children's novel that needs to be written immediately!
This seems to go beyond nesting, I think.
I tell you, if they put me in charge of sorting out our financial crisis right now, I'd make short work of it and solve world hunger and the Middle East issues while I was at it!
This extreme overconfidence and efficiency cannot last. I dread to think what will happen when I finally crash...
Meanwhile, I have to go cook the Thanksgiving feast now.


----------



## polo_princess

blimey someonea full of energy!!

im doing ok apart from horrid horrid heartburn waking me in the night ... really doesnt help sleeping,because you need to sit up but you cant get to sleep that way aaargh!! its wearing me out lol


----------



## Pyrrhic

sounds like your nesting sarahkka! :)


----------



## PeanutBean

malpal is pinked up and babymamma added!

Sarahkka - please please please come over and work my last three weeks for me! I've so much on. I'm organizing 4 events and got another 5 to attend in addition. I'm off to the NE for the next two days and I've not stopped all day. I've got to go to the shops soon to get supplies for the event tomorrow. My last two weeks are spent handing over to my maternity cover in between all these events. I couldn't even get into the office today though, I had hardly any sleep and have been sick and ill all day so how will I manage to get into the office to the handover?! These are the busiest three weeks of the whole pregnancy and I've got sciatica and possibly SPD and torn tummy muscles and backache and I can't sleep because everything hurts too much.... At least this trip is the last one staying away. It's all toooo haaaaard.....


----------



## x-Angel-x

heya people i am due the 20th december was the 17th but changed with 2 lil boys xx


----------



## lollylou1

hi everyone hope your all well. i cant believe that 3 of us are due on the 16th december and we are all having girls thats really weird LOL. i had anti-natal today, baby is still breech and i had to have the day off sick cos back is so bad..... so did DH just to annoy me i think
would be good to find out a bit about everyone as we are all going through this at around the same time,
Im Lou, 24 married and had been trying for 2 years to fall pregnant and now here i am, oh and i live in Shropshire. if anyone feels like sharing please do so

Lou
xxx


----------



## Tiff

I had a 'nesting' phase I guess about a month or so ago. For some reason I just _needed_ to have the floors and baseboards cleaned. So I vacuumed them, but they still were dingy in my eyes so I got down on hands and knees and scrubbed them with soap and water.

Even did the floors on my hands and knees as I felt mopping wasn't doing it enough. 



PeanutBean said:

> I can't sleep because everything hurts too much.

Amen to that. :hugs:


----------



## malpal

Hi lollylou1, 
I am sharing your due date of 16th december. Have also been told that we are having a girl. A little about me ...... I'm Stacey, 27 and i have been married for 2 and a half years. 
I have my anti-natel appointment tomorrow, it's really weird but i really look forward to them! Everything has gone really well so far and feel so lucky. 
I have 4 weeks until i finish work and i can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!
:hugs:


----------



## PeanutBean

And about me. I'm 29, married 2 years, this is my first baby. I go on leave in three weeks, hooray!


----------



## bambikate

Yay there's 3 December 2nd girlies too all pink bumps!!!! It's the pink month! x x


----------



## x-Angel-x

is everyone married and having girls x


----------



## PeanutBean

I don't know if I'm having a girl!


----------



## Magenta

I'm married and having a boy! can't wait til my nesting starts, the house really needs it! pmsl


----------



## smashlea

i'm due the 21st please add me to the list, thankies xxx


----------



## dannyboygirl

Im super excited too for december...


----------



## TnKL

I'm married and having a girl 

I can't believe how fast 3rd trimester is. I remember reaching half way mark (20wks) like yesterday. lolz


----------



## lollylou1

morning all, well i am off work again as my back/hip is still no better!!!!
i think peanutbean is going to have a baby boy!!!!dont know why but i just think she will.
well i am now 31 weeks today another week down but still 9 bloody weeks to go

Lou
xxx


----------



## PeanutBean

lollylou1 said:


> i think peanutbean is going to have a baby boy!!!!dont know why but i just think she will.

:rofl: How come?! We need a girl first, I've already got 6 of my nephews over here with another and the only two nieces in Oz. It's girl time!

Congrats on your 31 weeks Lou but sorry you are off poorly (though secretly glad you are off if it means you are resting!).

Smashlea - I've added you but are you pink, blue or yellow?

I slept with the mattress from the sofa bed on top of our mattress and a duvet on top of that last night. I slept 'til 6am when I had to get up for a pee then got hungry. It was much better. But the sofa is not better for not having the mattress! I think it is becoming inevitable that we need to get some sort of mattress topper for my pelvis.


----------



## kim'sbump

lollylou1 said:


> hi everyone hope your all well. i cant believe that 3 of us are due on the 16th december and we are all having girls thats really weird LOL. i had anti-natal today, baby is still breech and i had to have the day off sick cos back is so bad..... so did DH just to annoy me i think
> would be good to find out a bit about everyone as we are all going through this at around the same time,
> Im Lou, 24 married and had been trying for 2 years to fall pregnant and now here i am, oh and i live in Shropshire. if anyone feels like sharing please do so
> 
> Lou
> xxx

Hi Lou, i'm Kim also 24 and have being married for two and half years. This is my first and i can't wait for her to arrive i have the feeling my husband is just going to spoil her!!!! I was really lucky and we were only trying to get pregnant for 2 months before i found out i was pregnant. Its the first grand child on both sides so the whole family are giddy. I've being very well and healthy so far so lucky for me I loving being pregnant only complaint i have is backache- as i think we all do. x


----------



## momandpeanut

Hi all,

Just wanted to say hi to my fellow december mommies to be !!

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Tiff

Hello back! :D

Ha ha, in the spirit of keeping things different I'm UN-married, but having a girl :rofl:

Lollylou - I've been having horrid hip problems while trying to sleep... I feel for you. Congrats on hitting 31 weeks! 

Peanutbean - Even though the sofa isn't better for not having a mattress on it, I bet you felt much better after actually getting some sleep? The ends justify the means! (Or at least that's how I rationalize it ;))


----------



## Pyrrhic

I've got my first Ante Natal class tomorrow, on pain relief and labour. Has anyone been to theirs yet? Was it worthwhile?


----------



## Sarahkka

PeanutBean said:


> malpal is pinked up and babymamma added!
> 
> Sarahkka - please please please come over and work my last three weeks for me! I've so much on. I'm organizing 4 events and got another 5 to attend in addition. I'm off to the NE for the next two days and I've not stopped all day. I've got to go to the shops soon to get supplies for the event tomorrow. My last two weeks are spent handing over to my maternity cover in between all these events. I couldn't even get into the office today though, I had hardly any sleep and have been sick and ill all day so how will I manage to get into the office to the handover?! These are the busiest three weeks of the whole pregnancy and I've got sciatica and possibly SPD and torn tummy muscles and backache and I can't sleep because everything hurts too much.... At least this trip is the last one staying away. It's all toooo haaaaard.....

I'm on it!
I don't even need an airplane to get there!
I'm going to sprint across Canada, then swim the Atlantic!
Woohooooooo!!!
:happydance:
Seriously, if we could bottle whatever hormone is doing this to me, we could make a fortune!
Am really sorry you're feeling so poorly, though. Three more weeks, Peanut! You can do it!


----------



## Magenta

rafwife said:


> I've got my first Ante Natal class tomorrow, on pain relief and labour. Has anyone been to theirs yet? Was it worthwhile?

I found it helpful at mine - at least I know what drugs they use at my hospital

in fact, she went through the whole birth process and explained what would happen when etc, so was pretty good

tomorrow nights class is about inductions, CS's etc so not looking forward to that one lol!


----------



## Angelmouse

This was a good idea, thanks Peanutbean. :)

Time since 20wks seems to have just flown by! I've only got 10wks now until I go in for my section. :dance:

I'm 33 and pg with my 3rd boy and having a 3rd section. All the 3's. :lol: I've even been married 3 years. :laugh2:


----------



## Tiff

Angelmouse said:

> I'm 33 and pg with my 3rd boy and having a 3rd section. All the 3's. :lol: I've even been married 3 years. :laugh2:

Well, they say good things come in 3's right? :) Those are really neat coincedences.


----------



## katix333

cant believe how quick its going now!! how about showing off the december baby bumps? xxx


----------



## Pyrrhic

Had my first antenatal class today, and it went really well except for one bit.

It surprised me, but when she started talking about c-sections I started to get in a panic, feel sick, dizzy, too hot and got shaky. I started asking if it happened, would my OH be with me and I was on the brink of tears when talking. 

I've had two very bad experiences with anesthetics (the only time I've had them) both local and general. I thought I was feeling fine about labour and the very small chance I might need a c-section but I'm actually terrified. I feel sick thinking about what happened last time I had any anesthetic. :(


----------



## Tiff

:hugs:

Funny enough, it's vaginal birth that scares the crap out of me more than a c section does. Maybe it's because I've had surgeries, and know what to expect with them. I've never given birth before so it terrifies me. I'll cross my fingers that you won't need a c section!

Also, posted some bump pics in the Bump thread and my preg. journal. Figured since they were there, I don't need to floor B&B with them here too.


----------



## Pebbles

Try not to panic Rawife we have a very uncanny way of "managing things" when they placed at our doorstep.. Im apprehinsive about this birth as im older mum and my mind is trying to play tricks with me lol Hit those nasty gremlins HARD )


----------



## XKatX

Tyff said:


> :hugs:
> 
> *Funny enough, it's vaginal birth **that scares the crap out of me more than a c section does. Maybe it's because I've had surgeries, and know what to expect with them. I've never given birth before so it terrifies me*. I'll cross my fingers that you won't need a c section!
> 
> Also, posted some bump pics in the Bump thread and my preg. journal. Figured since they were there, I don't need to floor B&B with them here too.

It's funny, as thats how I feel!! I think it's because I work in theatres and know how a c-section works. It's a second nature thing to me. Whereas I've never, ever seen a natural birth, so it's unknown. Strange!


----------



## Pebbles

by the way Dec mums in still looking for a text buddy )) ANY TAKERS??


----------



## Pyrrhic

It's not the act of the c-section that worries me. 

Each time I've had an anesthetic I've gone into full body seizures, had trouble breathing, been in and out of conciousness and ended up being quite poorly afterwards with a long recovery time. 

I know they'd only give it to me if it was necessary, but I'm so scared of going through that again. :(


----------



## Tiff

Pebbles said:


> by the way Dec mums in still looking for a text buddy )) ANY TAKERS??


I will! I'm pretty sure I can text overseas. PM me if you're interested. :)




rafwife said:

> Each time I've had an anesthetic I've gone into full body seizures, had trouble breathing, been in and out of conciousness and ended up being quite poorly afterwards with a long recovery time.



Yeah, I'd be freaking out as well if that's what happened to me. Def. scary thought!!!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Hello all! I'm back from my two days away with work. No more nights away with work for me now, hooray! We had a nice time. DH took a day off work too and came along and I took some leave yesterday so we were able to go to the sea and eat chips then visit some family who we are unlikely to see now until after the baby is born. It was pretty exhausting but good!

We also went for a meal on Tuesday night with some of our friends and one of them brought us presents! Very exciting! I will post some pics of them later, not put them on my computer yet though...


----------



## momandpeanut

Nice to have you back !! 

Ooo i love chips by the sea !! I bet your glad you dont have to work away again it must have been taking its toll on you !

Hows the sickness ??

Look forward to seeing your pictures x


----------



## Tiff

I can't wait for pictures either! I love bump piccies... :happydance:

Glad as well you don't have to work away anymore! Great stuff!


----------



## PeanutBean

Just posted the piccies here: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/64078-dressing-baby-small-animal.html

The chips were totally scrummy! I've got one more evening event up in Cumbria next week but I'll be home soon after 8pm so that'll be ok, then the rest of the stuff is all here so I'll finally be done travelling. Cant' wait!

I forgot my good news of how I managed to sleep up 7am today!!! First time in months! Going to by a mattress topper at the weekend as it's clear this is the answer for my hips.

Sickness still coming and going, usually worst in the morning.

How are you momandpeanut?

How is everyone else at the mo?


----------



## momandpeanut

We have a mattress topper and i find it helps !!

Im good thanks , ive been buying lots of baby things over the last week or so its definatly feeling alot closer now !!!


----------



## PeanutBean

momandpeanut said:


> We have a mattress topper and i find it helps !!
> 
> Im good thanks , ive been buying lots of baby things over the last week or so its definatly feeling alot closer now !!!

Buying anything photogenic?


----------



## momandpeanut

Ive just bought a baby bath and baby toiletries and all the bits for my hospital bag very boring but very practical !!


----------



## PeanutBean

momandpeanut said:


> Ive just bought a baby bath and baby toiletries and all the bits for my hospital bag very boring but very practical !!

That's good though!

Now I'm done staying away I can finally start my hospital bag.


----------



## Pyrrhic

I just bought Bumps first xmas present :happydance:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Mary-Meyer...sr_1_23?ie=UTF8&s=toys&qid=1224165614&sr=8-23


----------



## nessajane

rafwife said:


> I just bought Bumps first xmas present :happydance:
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Mary-Meyer...sr_1_23?ie=UTF8&s=toys&qid=1224165614&sr=8-23

awww thats nice hun :D xx


----------



## xXDonnaXx

I went on a spending spree to get everything. And I did _except_ her cot mobile & pramtoy. But everything else I got so I'm done! Woo! The only thing that needs paying for now is £300 off the pram. Then that is ready to be picked up. I am ready for her now. Haha. Can't believe I've only got the pram to be paid off fully then I'm completely done. But yeah,no more things to buy now,so I can chill. :p

How is everyone doing? I went to the hospital yesterday, because since I was about 29weeks I've been seeing sparkles in the corner of my eyes. Had a midwife appointment last friday and she said my urine was fine & my bp. So she said if it happened again, to ring her or the hospital. It's happened 3 times since last friday so I rang the hospital concerned. They told me to go in at 3:30pm to be monitored to make sure everythings ok. My bp is fine, babys hb is fine, movement fine. And no protein in my urine, just low keytone levels? Something about me not eating to much or being dehydrated, so it showed up i didnt have enough carbohydrates in me. Other than that its nothing. I'm on iron tablets now, as my iron levels are low. They told me my results at the hospital. So I still don't know what these sparkles are. And they said to keep an eye on them. 

I'm not going to be on here much after today because my mum and dad are buying my pc off me, so I'll only be able to come on here when I get chance to get on the pc. No doubt me sisters n brothers will be on it alot. Lol, but I'll try and keep coming on to see how your all keeping etc. Take good care of yourselves! We've not long to go now girls. :D


----------



## momandpeanut

Ooo thats really sweet ! Ive been looking at the taggie blankets and they are lovely to !!


----------



## nessajane

youre super organised donna!! im hoping to get everything in the next few weeks too save me dragging my arse around the shops in december in the cold!!
Glad you and LO are okay, lets hope the sparkles go for you soon!! Im sure its nothing to be too worried about as hospital would of said otherwise!?!?
Ooohhh noooo make sure you keep coming on mind wont you let us know how you are etc.... and when LO born :D Take care hun xxx


----------



## momandpeanut

WOW donna you are so organised !!! Im sure i have so much still to get !

Glad to hear you and LO are ok and get those iron tablets down you !! :rofl:

Hopefully you will be able to sneak some time on the computer we will NEED updates !! 

Take care x


----------



## Winterbaby08

Hi everyone - I'm new here

Due date is 3rd December & we so can't wait.
Living in Warrington for just over 2 years now with my other half of 5 years.
This is our first child & we are counting down the weeks till we get to meet him or her.

Hope everyone is good,

Lynda.


----------



## nessajane

welcome to bnb winterbaby :D


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Yes I sure will keep popping back on. When I'm at OH's I can come on to update & check on you lovely ladies! 

:D x


----------



## shockd&amazed

Anyone else getting diarreah? (sorry to lower the tone!):)


----------



## Pyrrhic

Nope (not yet anyway!) but I think it can be quite common at this point!

I'm getting palpitations and elevated pulse. I feel like my arms and legs turn to jelly too. Anyone else get this? It's happening 2-3 times a day. Will ask my MW on Tuesday.


----------



## shockd&amazed

rafwife said:


> Nope (not yet anyway!) but I think it can be quite common at this point!
> 
> I'm getting palpitations and elevated pulse. I feel like my arms and legs turn to jelly too. Anyone else get this? It's happening 2-3 times a day. Will ask my MW on Tuesday.

I had palpitations on the weekend and then fainted in public (most embarrassing) since then nothing else, but I'd get in checked.
x


----------



## Brockie

hope your all well ladies, only read last page but what with fainting and the shits its an exciting time this 3rd tri:rofl:!!!

just checking in, all ok here, still feeling sick most days - lucky me! - MW appt this morning and measuring 32&1/2 weeks so a little ahead she says nothing to worry about - yet!!!!

so so excited now, counting down the days for us all xxxx


----------



## PeanutBean

Gorgeous toy rafwife!

Donna - do you think it could be aura? It's possible to get aura without migraine headache and the way aura manifests can be quite different in different people. Perhaps mention this to your GP or MW and see what they think?

Welcome Winterbaby! I'll add you to the list in the first post. I'm guessing you are on Team Yellow from your post!

shockd&amazed - I'm getting a little, well actually it's more the pain of it without any of the runniness (sorry!) and I'm pretty certain it's the iron tablets that are doing it.


----------



## Sophie1205

Has everyone had bad side effects from their iron tablets? 
Im on them and dont have any side effects at all!

xx


----------



## PeanutBean

Morning all. How are you Decemberesses today? For the first time in way longer than I can remember we were actually woken by DH's alarm and not me! Hooray! I don't think I've ever slept so long in one go since getting pregnant! Feel bit weird because of not eating in the night and could sleep another 8 hours straight but it's good to have slept for once!

DH told me that last night he was woken in the small hours of the morning, didn't know why, then realised it was the baby! He had put his hand on my tum in his sleep and the baby was at some serious aerobics and this actually woke him! But not me! :rofl: I guess I'm getting used to it. DH said they had some good quality time for about half an hour jiggling away. Pretty cute!


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Sophie1205 said:


> Has everyone had bad side effects from their iron tablets?
> Im on them and dont have any side effects at all!
> 
> xx

I only got mine on Wednesday,took 4 so far.And last night in bed,my throat was like I had acid indegestion.I felt dead sick.

Other than that,this is all I have got so far.I definately don't have more energy off them! :?


----------



## momandpeanut

Aaaw thats sweet ! i know my other half trys to get in for afeel of bump in the night if hes awake ! 

Im having real trouble sleeping at the minute i can go about 1 - 1 1/2 hours before im awake and this goes on all night , i feel terrible for waking Oh up but he is being so good about it ! I suppose its my body getting used to no more full nights sleep !!


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Morning peanuttt! :p I'm ok,feel icky tho from these tablets.But I'll live!

Aw,that's so sweet.My OH doesnt even put his hand on my tum,he's pissin me off!*Growl! :lol:

Shes a very active little girly when Im in bed tho,lol.Definately knows when to disturb mummy.

Glad you had a good nights sleep.:D


----------



## PeanutBean

DH often gets bored of watching or feeling for movements as the baby always stops when he comes near so I think he felt it was a real treat to wake up like that!

Sorry the tablets make you feel crap Donna, they suck, eh? Mine give me squits pains but without any actual squits (which is kind of a good thing!). The syrup I took made me really ill, really sick. My MW gave me some Spatone which is a liquid that you put in juice and it is supposed to be much easier to digest with less side effects. I keep meaning to give it a go. If it is good I might reduce my tablets to one a day and replace the other with Spatone.

Sorry you can't sleep momandpeanut. I can't believe I'm finally sleeping and it's all because of this sofa bed mattress on top of our bed. I'm going to try and get the topper tomorrow as our sofa is suffering without the mattress and we're not convinced it's safe to sit on!


----------



## Sophie1205

Donna - sorry your iron tablets make you feel ill!
Ive been on them since about 22 weeks and they dont effect me at all! Nor do they give me more energy.
They must be doing something though!
x


----------



## Nemo and bump

hiya ladies just noticed that all four of us due december 16th are having girls.... i get amused by small things


----------



## lupi

had midwife today and baby is head down, she pressed so hard i thought i was going to wet myself then asked if i wanted to feel and and husband had a feel too. Im suprised just how rough you can be with them I thought she maybe poking him in the eye or something! All is well although still a little small but have another growth scan on Monday. Said an afternoon nap is good for growing babies, so thats my excuse now! 
Glad we are all doing well, not long now...
Question does 37 weeks mean on time or 40 weeks? ie if you were 35 weeks and gave birth would you be 2 weeks early or 5 weeks?
x


----------



## PeanutBean

You'd be 5 weeks early still as it's from your due date but after 37 weeks they don't count the baby as premature, if that makes sense.


----------



## kim'sbump

37 weeks is classed as full term but i think you would say 5 weeks early as this was your actual due date. 

It seems like alot of us are having problems sleeping and i'm exactly the same i can't remember the last time i didn't have to get up about 4 times in the night to go wee and i keep thinking i can't wait to have a full nights undisturbed sleep but i guess thats not going to happen for a number of years now!!!


----------



## Nemo and bump

kim'sbump said:


> 37 weeks is classed as full term but i think you would say 5 weeks early as this was your actual due date.
> 
> It seems like alot of us are having problems sleeping and i'm exactly the same i can't remember the last time i didn't have to get up about 4 times in the night to go wee and i keep thinking i can't wait to have a full nights undisturbed sleep but i guess thats not going to happen for a number of years now!!!

i asked my midwife if i could have a cathetar because im fed up of getting up all night then by time i peed im wide awake and i feel like a walking zombie the next day. she just laughed i think she didnt realise i was being serious. i have to plan my route around town depending on where toilets are. lol


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Sophie1205 said:


> Donna - sorry your iron tablets make you feel ill!
> Ive been on them since about 22 weeks and they dont effect me at all! Nor do they give me more energy.
> They must be doing something though!
> x

Since 22 weeks,wow. I'm not getting more energy off them either,lol. I wish I was though. Maybe it's only because I've only just started on them? I might not feel as dodgy in a few weeks. I had to take a Gaviscon tablet last night my acid indegestion got that bad. I felt bleurgh! Didn't like! 

And lucky you Lupi, get to get another scan! I hope all goes well.:hugs:

Aw nemo,I was like you not so long ago.Up every 2 hours for a pee.But it's calmed down (for now)! :lol:


----------



## Nemo and bump

xXDonnaXx said:


> Sophie1205 said:
> 
> 
> Donna - sorry your iron tablets make you feel ill!
> Ive been on them since about 22 weeks and they dont effect me at all! Nor do they give me more energy.
> They must be doing something though!
> x
> 
> Since 22 weeks,wow. I'm not getting more energy off them either,lol. I wish I was though. Maybe it's only because I've only just started on them? I might not feel as dodgy in a few weeks. I had to take a Gaviscon tablet last night my acid indegestion got that bad. I felt bleurgh! Didn't like!
> 
> And lucky you Lupi, get to get another scan! I hope all goes well.:hugs:
> 
> Aw nemo,I was like you not so long ago.Up every 2 hours for a pee.But it's calmed down (for now)! :lol:Click to expand...

thanks. baby's head has been down since 28 weeks so has been a nightmare since then grr


----------



## Brockie

i find the Gaviscon liquid is better than the tablets hon, the tablets make me gag!!! 

hope you feel better soon, my iron levels were 12 something yesterday at MW so i cant use that excuse for feeling tired!!!:rofl:

xxxx


----------



## vanessa

polo_princess said:


> When is everyone starting their mat leave?

I am working up till 38 weeks
Doing fine at work at the moment, but I think it'll get hard - I teach in a college so cant really get away with putting my feet up much!!
Too much time off at home would send me nuts tho x


----------



## PeanutBean

I've been on my iron tablets for two weeks now, almost three. They still make me feel crappy and I have noticed no positive side effects, no increase in energy or anything like it. I only hope my iron levels are actually going up!


----------



## Sophie1205

Stupid iron tablets!! lol

I keep waking up in the middle of the night with extremelly bad heartburn! Its soo horrible. I get it everyday. My GP gave me this stuff called Peptac something or other, its just like the Gaviscon liquid. It tastes AWFUL but it does work. 

xx


----------



## lollylou1

hi girls, i havent been on the thread for a couple of days, been stressing out LOL.
Well i am officially finishing work next friday even though it is mega early a childrens nursery just isnt a practical place to be when your back is so bloody sore. but hey more time to come on here and gossip....
i have no idea what my iron levels are as my MW is miserable so she doesnt mention.
i feel like the baby no longer has much room to grow as is struggling to move inside me cos it is sometimes quit painful when she does move, i think she likes to play with my ribs at the moment LOL.
she is still breech so she needs to hurry up and turn around, i still havent got a name for her yet either which is driving my OH insane hehehehehe

Lou
xxx


----------



## dannyboygirl

woo hoo Its crunch time girls...Im sooo excited put me in the ring coach..Im ready to deliver..lol...My nursery is almost complete just need my crib n dresser...my lil surprise will be here in no time..Dec.3rd-Dec 5th...Preparing myself mentally and physically for a natural birth..Hopefully with this Lamaze,zen Cd and teas..Im prepped lol...:rofl:


----------



## Tiff

Wow, never thought of it in those terms, but it's true! I guess it IS getting close to crunch time. I'm still in awe at how the time can drag yet fly in the same instance. 

Although it's hard to say, since my EDD is at the end of December if she'll be a December baby or a January baby. :baby:


----------



## xXDonnaXx

_I keep thinking about my due date going off my 1st scan.Which is 7th Dec. But they're going off my period date,so it's the 9th.But you never know,I could go just before 7th.Or 8th.Hopefully I'll not be a 2 week overdue girl..no-no-no! _


----------



## Pyrrhic

I just updated my journal with everything I still need to get. How unprepared do I feel now? :rofl:


----------



## Pyrrhic

dannyboygirl said:


> woo hoo Its crunch time girls...Im sooo excited put me in the ring coach..Im ready to deliver..lol...My nursery is almost complete just need my crib n dresser...my lil surprise will be here in no time..Dec.3rd-Dec 5th...Preparing myself mentally and physically for a natural birth..Hopefully with this Lamaze,zen Cd and teas..Im prepped lol...:rofl:

Are you hoping to go totally natural? :) I am, and some people look at me like I'm insane! I mean, if I feel I need pain relief at the time I'll take it but my birth plan is totally natural. I don't even want the syntocinon injection at the end to contract the womb.


----------



## polo_princess

xXDonnaXx said:


> _I keep thinking about my due date going off my 1st scan.Which is 7th Dec. But they're going off my period date,so it's the 9th.But you never know,I could go just before 7th.Or 8th.Hopefully I'll not be a 2 week overdue girl..no-no-no! _

Me too!! One minute it was the 14th, then 16th, then 18th so im trying to prepare myself for anytime then lol!!

Quite a lot of members seem to get the feeling im going to go early though, if it were one or two i'd brush it off but theres been quite a few say it :hissy:


----------



## xXDonnaXx

:lol:..3 different dates!! Id go off the 1st, :rofl: 

And I'm the opposite,people think I'm going to go over! - Yeah thanks,cheers! Thats not what I want to hear!:dohh:


----------



## polo_princess

LMAO everyone always brings out the "ohh you'll go over because its your first"

GO AWAY lol


----------



## Nemo and bump

everyone seems to think i'll go early. my aunt has a sweepstake in her office for which date i'll go. someone put 1st jan thats two weeks over and next year!!!


----------



## Lyssa

hey guys im due december 8th with a baby girl.
So does everyone have their names decided??? i feel like im the only one with nothing lol


----------



## kelly86

hi lyssa we got the same due date apart from in team yellow congrats on the pink bump. i think ill have bubs a little early with m havin gt diabetes im gettin checked every 2 weeks with gowth scans last week bubs was measuring 3 weeeks 3 days ahead of what i am and is measurin about 4lb 7oz alrady


----------



## Nemo and bump

hi lyssa yeah we got our name. we're going to call our little girl Bethany Eva


----------



## Pyrrhic

I think I'll be late as they've dated me between the 10th-18th (I'm going by the 12th!) but they kept changing their minds before settling on the 12th.


----------



## polo_princess

Lyssa said:


> hey guys im due december 8th with a baby girl.
> So does everyone have their names decided??? i feel like im the only one with nothing lol

I've got my name chosen but im keeping it a suprise until she's gets here!! :baby:

It wont be much of a suprise ive mentioned it lots of times on here when i was thinking about names, just gotta guess which one i picked :rofl:


----------



## indianorchi

rafwife said:


> Oh poo, I'd updated all this on my computer as a word file. Ah well, saves me time :rofl:
> 
> 
> Only 6 weeks until December ladies! :happydance:

That's scared me!
My birthday's on the 4th and I'm due on the 12th so I hope he's not early!


----------



## Nemo and bump

indianorchi said:


> rafwife said:
> 
> 
> Oh poo, I'd updated all this on my computer as a word file. Ah well, saves me time :rofl:
> 
> 
> Only 6 weeks until December ladies! :happydance:
> 
> That's scared me!
> My birthday's on the 4th and I'm due on the 12th so I hope he's not early!Click to expand...

wouldnt that be a nice birthday pressie lol. mine and oh's anniversary is 7th december. we're secretly hoping she comes then. just to make it more special. although i told him if we're out for a meal and something starts. i am finishing my meal before going anywhere. xoxo


----------



## Tiff

I'm doing the same, not telling the name until she gets here. I have one that I'm super dead set on, but we're not making any decisions until we see her and make sure her name fits.


----------



## indianorchi

Nemo and bump said:


> indianorchi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rafwife said:
> 
> 
> Oh poo, I'd updated all this on my computer as a word file. Ah well, saves me time :rofl:
> 
> 
> Only 6 weeks until December ladies! :happydance:
> 
> That's scared me!
> My birthday's on the 4th and I'm due on the 12th so I hope he's not early!Click to expand...
> 
> wouldnt that be a nice birthday pressie lol. mine and oh's anniversary is 7th december. we're secretly hoping she comes then. just to make it more special. although i told him if we're out for a meal and something starts. i am finishing my meal before going anywhere. xoxoClick to expand...

Haha too right about finishing the meal! The baby itself would be a lovely birthday present so if it came out by magic I'd love it, but I can think of places I'd rather be on my 19th birthday than in hospital pushing and screaming. Ahh 8-[


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

hey girlies

i thought id pop in and see how all the other december ladies are doing :D
xx


----------



## polo_princess

Beginning to get impatient now these last few weeks are creeping up lol!!

So close yet so far!!


----------



## Poloma

Hello fellow December Mums to be!! :happydance:
Hope we are all blooming nicley?

Not long to go now! Eeeek cant believe Im doing this for the 3rd time! :dohh:


----------



## Pyrrhic

polo_princess said:


> Beginning to get impatient now these last few weeks are creeping up lol!!
> 
> So close yet so far!!

Ditto! I don't feel nearly ready yet though!

House move starts next Friday, and it'll take us a week to get into our new house.

First job is the nursery!


----------



## polo_princess

I think for a lot of us it'll hit home when we go on maternity leave


----------



## Pebbles

i seem to be GROWING at a rate i dont like lol


----------



## XKatX

Pebbles said:


> i seem to be GROWING at a rate i dont like lol

You wait until you hit the last couple of weeks then! I swear I'm getting bigger by the hour!


----------



## indianorchi

I'm starting to get really excited, like the kind of excitement you get Christmas Eve night as a ten year old! But other times I get really nervous thinking about the reality of it all.
Not even thinking about my birthday, having my little boy is so much more exciting!!
Maternity leave starts on the 16th of November but I only work Sundays so it won't seem that different, just means no more tips :( (Waitressing)
Bump and boobs are huge, sleeping is such an effort, kicks are starting to hurt (especially under the ribs!!) and heartburn is becoming a regular thing but it's going to be so worth it :D


----------



## xXDonnaXx

It's starting to really drag now. I think it's cause I've got everything & I don't work. And me and OH are always arguing. I just want time to fast-forward so I can hold my little girl. I don't know how people can say they love being pregnant...I certainly don't. I want her out now! I'm fed up, lol.


----------



## polo_princess

Luckily for me its not slowed down yet, i give it another 2 or 3 weeks and i think time will seem to stop still lol


----------



## Pyrrhic

It's not slowed down for me either. I'm off work, but as I'm moving across the country on Friday I've got so much to do. I just keep thinking about the move and stress from that tbh. I haven't had time to relax and think of my LOs arrival yet.


----------



## nessajane

somedays i think time is flying by other days it feels like time is dragging!! i cant wait now for LO to be here :D


----------



## polo_princess

rafwife said:


> It's not slowed down for me either. I'm off work, but as I'm moving across the country on Friday I've got so much to do. I just keep thinking about the move and stress from that tbh. I haven't had time to relax and think of my LOs arrival yet.

I feel for you hun, i moved house when i was 16/17 weeks and it wore me out, let alone now with these big bumps!!


----------



## Sophie1205

Time is realllyyy dragging for me! I just want it all to be over and to have my baby boy!! 
xx


----------



## PeanutBean

Time has dragged for me almost all the way through! Can't wait for my last two weeks of work to be finished. Then only 5 or so until DD!


----------



## Tiff

I'm with the "it's dragging" camp. When I was working it flew by alot faster, but when you're sitting at home doing nothing it gets kinda dull.

I wish I lived closer to you girls! We could meet up for daily gripe-fests and have tea or something. That'd be awesome!


----------



## PeanutBean

Tyff said:


> I'm with the "it's dragging" camp.

:rofl: In that font I totaly misread that as "*tits* dragging camp"! :rofl:


----------



## xXDonnaXx

LMFAO.....hahahaha,stop it......my eyes are watering! :rofl:


----------



## polo_princess

Donna wheres your avatar gone? I keep getting confused i dont recognise you anymore lol


----------



## xXDonnaXx

:lol:..sorry,lol. I got bored of the same pic. Keep meaning to change it to a different one. :dohh:


----------



## polo_princess

I keep thinking "Who's this Donna" :rofl::rofl:

Then i see your sig and remember its you lol


----------



## Tiff

PeanutBean said:


> Tyff said:
> 
> 
> I'm with the "it's dragging" camp.
> 
> 
> :rofl: In that font I totaly misread that as "*tits* dragging camp"! :rofl:Click to expand...



:rofl::rofl:

Gawd... hopefully I don't enter THAT camp for quite a few years!!!!!!


----------



## nessajane

:hi: Morning!!

How is everyone today? 
im exicted this week as i have a few days off work to paint the LO nursery :happydance: we are going with a winnie the pooh theme so hopefully should bebale to get some pics up sometime friday or saturday for you all too see!! Any body else doing there nursery soon?? xx


----------



## polo_princess

Where have you got all of your WTP stuff from Nessa? My nursery is WTP too lol!!

The main bits are in place in mine already but im going to start finishing up over the next few weeks when i go on mat leave!!


----------



## nessajane

the WTP stuff is from next, my OH sister works in the next clearance and they had some of the old seasons WTP stuff in the sales so we had the cot bumper and quilt really cheap and weve bought the curtains, borders and stickers off ebay to match.
Ill see if i can find some pics now........

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Winnie-the-p...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEXT-68-WINN...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

They are the curtains and stickers we have and weve got everything else to match too :happydance:


----------



## polo_princess

Coolies!! Well have fun ... its so nice once its all done and your set up!!

Cant wait until mine is all done and finished!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Morning all, or rather afternoon! Having a shitty time of it today. Been feeling dead sick all morning then was sick. A lot. Supposed to be in the office but feel totally shattered from being so ill now. Trying to get back into it a bit by chatting on BnB and toning my eyes and fingers for keyboard use!

Got to pick up my car from the garage this afternoon no matter how bad I feel. Bloody £300!!! There goes that last of our savings... :-(


----------



## xXDonnaXx

:hugs:...Sorry to hear your ill hun. Hope your feeling better soon. 

And £300!! :shock: That's shocking!!

I'm feeling alright today. Same old boring do nothing day. Ahh hurry up due date!


----------



## nessajane

sorry your not feeling well peanut hope you feel better soon :hugs:

arrgghh i hate cars!! always something wrong with them ey!!


----------



## Tiff

Oh no!!! I was sick all this past week, and it was NOT fun, at all!!! It's really rough when you can't take anything for it either. I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## PeanutBean

Aw, thanks everyone! :hugs: Just so tired now and hungry but dunno what to eat. Getting really pissed off with myself as I can never make it into the office anymore. Very pissed off about the car. Been a fault for months but garage couldn't find what was wrong until last week when it finally packed up properly. So gutted as I only got service done a month or so ago and had to get new brake discs as mine were all rusty. Stupid wet NW. Had a nice dry garage in my old place...


----------



## PeanutBean

*bump*

Where is everyone this evening?


----------



## Tiff

:cry:

I just got off the phone with my ob/gyn, he says that I have Gestational Diabetes. I've been trying to read up on it and am freaking myself out. :cry: I have to go see a diabetic councellor and start a diabetic diet ASAP.

:cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## PeanutBean

You'll be fine! I just posted on your thread. I know there are quite a few here who have it and I've onyl ever seen reassuring posts from them. Try not to worry! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## momandpeanut

Hello all , 

Ive not long got home after visiting my cousin for the day and im knackered !!! I have the most terrible heartburn but im craving the homemade pickled onions my dad gave me yesterday !! :hissy:


----------



## Sophie1205

Urgh! Heartburn!! Its so horrible! Poor you Momandpeanut!
xx


----------



## nessajane

sorry to hear about that tyff im sure youll be fine and the docs will look after you :hugs:

Oh i hate heartburn hope it goes soon for you momandpeanut!! xx


----------



## PeanutBean

Pickled onions washed down with milk, it's the only answer!


----------



## momandpeanut

Well me and the OH have just deceided on fish and chips from the chippy so i can eat my onions and ive got the gaviscon on standby !!!!


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Argh no mom&peanut...:( Hope it eases!

I've been lucky enough not to have this yet. I get acid indegestion sometimes in my throat, which makes me burp alot, and it feels like i've got something stuck, lol. But that's it. x


----------



## polo_princess

Im here!! :wohoo:

Tyff sorry to hear about the GD, dont worry you'll be fine :hugs:

Urrgh heartburn, dont even mention that, gaviscon is my new best friend these last few weeks :rofl:

Anyone brought any xmas baby outfits? I reaaaaally want to but i darent incase mini pp's not here in time :rofl:


----------



## lupi

What a lovely day I have had, started with stints of 4 hourly sleep which was really nice as previous nights sleep was 1-2hours max. So woke all refreshed, then saw baby boy at my growth scan, although he had hic-ups and there is so little space was hard to tell what was what, but measuring well and all seems fine. Booked me in for one more scan which will be the last one till I meet my baby.Booked our centre parcs holiday, looking forward to it although baby will only be 8 weeks, will be nice family time. Then spent some time with my mum, did a Morrisons shop and got lots of yummy food, sorted the horses and dogs quick and off to Aquafit to leap about and now BnB and smoked salmon pate on crackers- could today get any better.-note I will be swigging gaviscon before bed !
PP I bought a reindear fleecy all in one with antlers v cute. Just for photo appeal. Great for calenders so you can do the seasons, friends just done this for cheap xmas presents. She took a photo of baby at the garden centre sat in front of the decorated tree. Pumpkin for Oct, Swimming costume and shades for a sommer month etc. I think I will aim to do it for presents next year.
x


----------



## Pyrrhic

PeanutBean said:


> Pickled onions washed down with milk, it's the only answer!

Ditto this! wash everything down with milk and gaviscon.

Is it possible to get heartburn from water? :dohh: Everything is making me have heartburn and acid reflux atm. I think I should buy shares in the local dairy. :rofl:


----------



## Gillian

Yep - even water can set off heartburn!!! Even worse for me is I can't actually stomach gaviscon in liquid form which seems to be the only thing that gives any relief from that very pleasant burning sensation we're all so familiar with!!!x


----------



## kim'sbump

polo_princess said:


> Im here!! :wohoo:
> 
> Tyff sorry to hear about the GD, dont worry you'll be fine :hugs:
> 
> Urrgh heartburn, dont even mention that, gaviscon is my new best friend these last few weeks :rofl:
> 
> Anyone brought any xmas baby outfits? I reaaaaally want to but i darent incase mini pp's not here in time :rofl:

I'm so tempted to buy i little christmas outfit for her they have a gorgeous one in Mama's and Papa's with matching headband!! However i'm due 21st and i'm not convinced she will be here to wear it on Christmas day- although could just return it if not!!


----------



## suzan

59 babies are due in december!! :shock:


----------



## polo_princess

59?? Blimey we were all busy in march lmao!!


----------



## momandpeanut

Morning all, 

Well i ate my fish and chips and LOADS of pickled onoins and suffered the heartburn :rofl:

I managed to sleep for 4 hours last night so im feeling a bit brighter today suppose i better do the housework while i have the energy !!! :dohh:


----------



## PeanutBean

PP - You must know we're planning on getting the Mothercare baby outfit, ordered as soon as LO arrives!

Lupi - sounds like you had a fab day yesterday, hooray for you!

On the heartburn, I can't drink Gaviscon, would make me sick. I just have rennies and don't have to take them every day even. I think it's because there are knees under my stomach rather than bum or head. Maybe also that I never had heartburn at all before being pregnant, strong stomach valves!

Oh, momandpeanut, only 4 hours sleep! I have started waking to pee in the night now but since putting the sofa bed mattress on top of our mattress I sleep sooo much better. I can get away with turning once in the night now and wake up achey still but at a normal morning hour instead of 2am!

Well this morning I am off as I'm working late tonight so I've slept in after breakfast and am now eating crackers in the desperate hope I won't be sick again today. Don't need to leave the house until nearly 2pm but have to shower and walk dogs and make some food to take with me before then. Won't have time if I spend an hour or two weeping on the bathroom floor like I did yesterday!


----------



## polo_princess

Man i feel for you girls not being able to sleep properly, i find im sleeping ok and rarely waking up, its just taking me aaages to actually get to sleep. So im mega tired when i wake up in the mornings!!


----------



## momandpeanut

Hope you can beat the sickness this morning !! Not long now and you can spend all day cooking the baby to perfection !!

Im off to walk my dog in a minute to before i really have to crack on with the housework , ive got visitors early tomorrow but i just carnt find the energy to get off the sofa :rofl:


----------



## PeanutBean

PP every time I go to bed I think oh I'll probably take ages to get to...zzzzzz.... :rofl: I've entered a real need-to-sleep stage I think!

Thanks m&p! Hope you manage your housework, ours is a sty at the moment! But when I'm on leave I'm going to do one or two things every day so that I'm not worn out but can keep on top of the house again.

So I woke at 4am needing a pee, then hungry, then fancying a bit! First time since about 12 weeks I think! DH was awake so I mentioned it just to test the water and he found after 4 months he could rise to the challenge despite the small hours! lol Only now I've got such pelvic pain! *sharp intake of breath*


----------



## polo_princess

Hungry at 4am? lmao ... midnight snacks!!


----------



## PeanutBean

polo_princess said:


> Hungry at 4am? lmao ... midnight snacks!!

Oh yeah! Hungry all the time! If I wake needing a wee I always have to eat. It's usually more like 5am though and then by the time I've eaten it's too late for DH to get back to sleep before work. Poor guy... Don't you need to eat in the night? I have emergency food on my bedside table.


----------



## PeanutBean

Ugh the sickness is catching up. It's just not possible to eat enough to prevent it! Got to go try showering now and walking dogs. Hope I'm not sick.... :-(


----------



## Brockie

PeanutBean said:


> Ugh the sickness is catching up. It's just not possible to eat enough to prevent it! Got to go try showering now and walking dogs. Hope I'm not sick.... :-(

oh hon my sickness has been back too for about a month now and think its here to stay! its rubbish but i dont mind as long as baby is well xx im finding it hard to eat anything, but a chocolate pop tart ( gross i know! ) mid morning seems to help!

the heartburn on the other hand is starting to get me down, i sat on the edge of the bed and just cried last night:rofl:!! no ammount of gaviscon or remegel helped last night!:hissy: i just sat there pushing babys feet away from my stomach while it had a wonderful time pushing back at me!

just keep telling myself not for much longer!

and i was thinking im ready now, i know ive got ages left but i cant think how my body can adapt anymore to this babe!!!!

anyway, moan over - for now!

hope all well ladies xxx


----------



## Pyrrhic

Peanut - Glad you're sleeping a bit better now! And also lol at waking up your OH! :) I think mine would think Christmas had come if I did that. All I do atm is elbow him for snoring! :rofl: Have you tried ginger biscuits for your sickness?

m&p - good on you for eating the pickled onions! Shame you got the heartburn to go with it though. I might try some spicy food later. We must be gluttons for punishment!

I had a MW appointment today and LO is now head down and 'in the correct position for engagement'! :happydance: No more breech for me apparently! I just hope she stays there! (Even though she's kicking the crap out of my ribs! :rofl:)My MW doesn't tell people estimated sizes of their babies as she says it's like a dark art and hardly anyone gets it right, but she keeps saying things like 'Oh she's a big one!' :shock:

I've been sleeping really badly too for the last week. I assume this is because LO is kicking my ribs all the time now but I'm shattered. Last night I was up 8 times and I feel really ratty now. 

Have another ante natal class tomorrow and then that's me transferred up to medical care up north. Scary stuff!

We've been ringing cleaners today to clean the house once the movers have cleared everything out. It's a 3 bed detached with living and dining - £300 was one quote! :shock: I said for £300 I'd get down on my hands and knees at 8 months pregnant and do it myself!


----------



## polo_princess

Ahhh good news LO has gone head down Rafwife!!

Got my 32wk appointment this afternoon so will see what she has to say about me eh!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Aw, Brockie, I'm sorry the hb is getting you down so much. I wish I could suggest something but as I said it's really not so bad for me. :hugs: though! I know what you mean about how much more can a body change to accommodate these babies!

rafwife - I hate ginger! :sick: The nausea never went but I was only actually sick a handful of times so I'm going to be sore if I start vomiting every day now. I really hate being sick above all things too. It's like the baby knows our Achilles heel and goes straight for it! :shock: at the cleaners! We just did it ourselves when we moved. I take the RAF aren't paying for the move?

PP - good luck for this afternoon!

Right I'm showered without incident so now time to try walking the dogs. Picking up poo might tip me over the edge :sick:


----------



## Brockie

yep let us know how MW goes Holly, had mine and im measuring week&half ahead, could be baby in a different position she said?!!!!! and head is down which is good! good luck hon xx

have a good day ladies xxx


----------



## Angelmouse

All these upsidedown babies! :headspin: It's gettin' right excitin' it is! :happydance:


----------



## PeanutBean

Ugh, walked dogs and was sleet and hail! Freezing and soaked! Why don't they make maternity waterproofs? I can only jsut get my jacket round bump now, what will I do in November?! And no trousers for months already.

Do you realise we've got almost an average of two babies to be born every day in December? I wonder if we will get one on every day, that'd be fun!


----------



## nessajane

Good luck for your appaointment holly!!

that would be fun peanutbean imagine if that did actually happen!!! decembers gunna be a busy month!!


----------



## Pyrrhic

PeanutBean said:


> Ugh, walked dogs and was sleet and hail! Freezing and soaked! Why don't they make maternity waterproofs? I can only jsut get my jacket round bump now, what will I do in November?! And no trousers for months already.
> 
> Do you realise we've got almost an average of two babies to be born every day in December? I wonder if we will get one on every day, that'd be fun!

:shock: I'm lazy and get my OH to walk the dog :blush:

I can't wait to see if any babies are born on Christmas Eve or Christmas day. How exciting! :happydance:


----------



## nessajane

rafwife said:


> PeanutBean said:
> 
> 
> Ugh, walked dogs and was sleet and hail! Freezing and soaked! Why don't they make maternity waterproofs? I can only jsut get my jacket round bump now, what will I do in November?! And no trousers for months already.
> 
> Do you realise we've got almost an average of two babies to be born every day in December? I wonder if we will get one on every day, that'd be fun!
> 
> :shock: I'm lazy and get my OH to walk the dog :blush:
> 
> I can't wait to see if any babies are born on Christmas Eve or Christmas day. How exciting! :happydance:Click to expand...

If its not me ill def be on bnb checking out if anyone has gone on xmas eve or day :D I wouldnt like to be in hospital over xmas id miss me christmas dinner :( x


----------



## ClaireLou

hi i hope mine arrives before xmas! want to be at home with my little girl who is 5. i can imagine my luck being my waters going through the night on xmas eve!!!!!! although Alisha was only 5 days late... we will see!


----------



## PeanutBean

My first nephew was born 23rd near midnight. Luckily my sister got to come home on Christmas Eve. It was a pretty special Christmas!

rafwife if I didn't walk the dogs I wouldn't do anything at all as DH would be doing everything!


----------



## kim'sbump

Just been for my 31/32 week midwife app and baby is breech at the minute will have to see if she has moved in another three weeks otherwise it looks like a c-section for me. 

I'm sorry for all you poor ladies who aren't sleeping i have the odd night where i find it difficult but apart from the toilet stops i'm sleeping ok.


----------



## PeanutBean

Don't worry kim'sbump, there's loads of time yet. My MW said they won't worry until 36 weeks. Mine's been transverse forever but I'm not sure how it is now. Will see at MW appointment next Monday. Plus you might be a good candidate for ECV. Need to get doing pelvic exercises and birthing ball bounces and scrubbing floors to encourage baby to move!


----------



## ClaireLou

yes my midwife said at this stage they still not settled in a certain position even if it was head down it can still turn breech. Wait until your next appointment and see if baby has moved.


----------



## Nemo and bump

hi all. i was craving choc hobnobs this morning went and got some but they dont like me :( i got heartburn so have drank a pint of milk. im thinking of saving myself some money and buying a cow to go in the back garden. 8weeks to go! xoxo


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Gd aftanoon all. 

Im feeling good today, 33 weeks :p - but....its still dragging! :rofl:

She's doing ALOT of moving lately, sometimes hurting me in the process, lol. 

Hope all you ladies are good.x


----------



## Tiff

Baby Girl has definitely been less active today and yesterday. I'm assuming it's from the lack of sugar that she's probably used to getting, lol. 

Feeling tired and sore today. I wish I had one of those big massaging leather chairs.

Oh, did I mention it's *FREAKING SNOWING *outside?????? :dohh: Ahhh, Autumn in Canada. Can never predict what's going to happen.


----------



## Angelmouse

I decided to stay indoors this week to fight my cold properly so of course it's lovely Autumnal sunshine here. :hissy: Got my washing on the line tho. :hangwashing:

Had a shock after brekky this morning. I took my bloods and it was 9.7 :shock: No more Marmalade on toast for this baby boy me thinks! :dohh:


----------



## TnKL

xXDonnaXx said:


> Gd aftanoon all.
> 
> Im feeling good today, 33 weeks :p - but....its still dragging! :rofl:
> 
> She's doing ALOT of moving lately, sometimes hurting me in the process, lol.
> 
> Hope all you ladies are good.x

I feel the same way. But I'm glad she's moving..otherwise ill panic and get worried.


----------



## polo_princess

Looks like everyones been busy today!!

Hope your LO decides to turn soon kim'sbump!!

My 32wk appt went well, nothing unusual to report, as always lol. She couldnt really give a 100% position that LO was lying in bust shes deffo head down and mentioned something about being posterior. Im not overly worried about where shes lying as it changes all the freaking time lol!!


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Argh,Ive had a headache all afternoon :( Dont know if its cause I went bed at midnight last night, or cause I was in front of ma pc screen ALL day yday, & today. :? Im unbelievably tired aswell. My eyes feel dead heavy like Ive had no sleep! I fink Im gonna lay on my bed and rest my little head! :(


----------



## PeanutBean

Anyone still around? I'm just back from Cumbria and eating my tea. Bit late for it! Today has felt like first tri with nausea all day irrespective of consuming food. Sucks that's it getting so much worse again and so fast. Some long days ahead for me!


----------



## polo_princess

Eating tea at this time of night?

Im eating ice cream lol as my pudding lol and bouncing away on my ball while OH watches the football!!


----------



## Tiff

I'm always around! :rofl:

Since being written off of work for the rest of my pregnancy BnB has been a godsend to keep me occupied. 

I keep forgetting about time zones though. I read PP's post about how it's late at night, and I'm thinking "It's not late! It's only 4pm here!" LOL


----------



## polo_princess

I always forget the time zones too Tyff!!


----------



## PeanutBean

polo_princess said:


> Eating tea at this time of night?
> 
> Im eating ice cream lol as my pudding lol and bouncing away on my ball while OH watches the football!!

Well I could hardly eat whilst driving the M6! We're going to have choc fudge cake warmed up with cream in a mo. I love my DH! :cloud9:


----------



## Pyrrhic

I'm here too :)

I've spent a very exciting evening scouring the pots and pans in my cupboards. :rofl:

*thinks she may be nesting*


----------



## Pyrrhic

PeanutBean said:


> polo_princess said:
> 
> 
> Im eating ice cream lol as my pudding lol and bouncing away on my ball while OH watches the football!!
> 
> Well I could hardly eat whilst driving the M6! We're going to have choc fudge cake warmed up with cream in a mo. I love my DH! :cloud9:Click to expand...

Mmmm you both have such yummy sounding food! I've been finding myself getting more hungry in the evenings too. I may raid the fridge soon.....


----------



## PeanutBean

Well I feel sick and kind of grumpy despite the promise of cake that DH is warming up now. Got aquanatal tomorrow then loads of work as my time with my maternity cover kind of officially starts tomorrow afternoon. Every day is so busy now and I've only got Sunday off. Grump grump....


----------



## Pyrrhic

btw, I don't have a text buddy yet. Are any December ladies looking for one? I have no idea how to use MSN very well I'm afraid, but I'd like to have a text buddy if possible. :)


----------



## polo_princess

Pop a thread in the buddies section chick ... no doubt one of us Dec mummies will reply to it anway lol. Will save me having to move it all over lol


----------



## Sophie1205

Im still here too. and I just had THE worst pain in my stomach and my back. I have no idea what that was.
The pain is stil in my back too. 
Any ideas what that was??

xx


----------



## Pyrrhic

Will do, thanks hun :)


----------



## Pyrrhic

Sophie1205 said:


> Im still here too. and I just had THE worst pain in my stomach and my back. I have no idea what that was.
> The pain is stil in my back too.
> Any ideas what that was??
> 
> xx

Maybe LO turning? Has he been breech at all? It can be very uncomfortable when they finally move.


----------



## Sophie1205

rafwife said:


> Sophie1205 said:
> 
> 
> Im still here too. and I just had THE worst pain in my stomach and my back. I have no idea what that was.
> The pain is stil in my back too.
> Any ideas what that was??
> 
> xx
> 
> Maybe LO turning? Has he been breech at all? It can be very uncomfortable when they finally move.Click to expand...

He has been head down since 20 weeks, and I dont think he has turned the other way because I can still feel his feet move up by my ribs.

I still have like dull pain in my lower stomach and back.

That pain just came out of no where!

x


----------



## polo_princess

how odd!! might just be LO starting to engage, i know a few people have complained of an achey/crampy feeling when this starts to happen


----------



## Sophie1205

polo_princess said:


> how odd!! might just be LO starting to engage, i know a few people have complained of an achey/crampy feeling when this starts to happen

Yeah might be!
I havent got an appointment till the 29th! Im dying to know if hes engaged.
Does anyone know if u get a scan at 34wk app??
x


----------



## PeanutBean

rafwife - I would love to offer but I've got three text buddies now and I fear my competency in keeping up if we all go into labour at similar times! I'm sure you'll get someone in no time though.

Sophie - I've been quite a lot of unusual feelings the past week or two. Lots of cervical pain and pushing feelings in the centre of my pelvis. Been getting mild period-like pains and low back ache with them. Also getting gut aches from the iron tablets disagreeing and I find that gut aches are unfathomable now that there is this huge uterus in the way, it's hard to tell properly where and what they are a lot of the time! I bet it's fine though, don't worry. Make sure you let us know if it gets worse though!


----------



## PeanutBean

Sophie1205 said:


> Does anyone know if u get a scan at 34wk app??
> x

I think you will get one at 36 weeks if they are concerned about the baby's position but otherwise it's not routine.


----------



## polo_princess

Its not routine down here either Sophie, but everywhere is so different its mad, so you just might get one lol


----------



## Sophie1205

Thanks Peanutbean.

Yeah I do get many random pains too.
But Im keeping an eye on that pain at the moment, was really odd

x


----------



## Sophie1205

I hope i get a scan, I wanna see him again!!
x


----------



## dannyboygirl

whoa these stretching pains are a dozee...:hugs:baby must be growing more..lol


----------



## momandpeanut

Im here !! I was in bed but ive got some really strong BH tonight so ive got back up to let the OH get some peaceful sleep !!!


----------



## polo_princess

Talking of bed, i guess i should be hitting mine soon or i'll never get up in the morning lol

Mornings are really becoming a struggle now, i just dont want to get up!! Roll on 6th of November when ive got 6 whole weeks of lie ins before mini pp is due!!


----------



## Pyrrhic

Thoughts on nursery colours:

blush pink and creams/golds

or

mostly pale green with blush pinks and creams/golds as accent colours.

If this is hard to imagine then I will rustle up some example pictures. :)


----------



## Tiff

Rafwife, we did our nursery in a pale green (although no accents or anything) and it looks great! So that's what my vote is for. 

:)


----------



## polo_princess

Think we should see some piccies anways lol!!


----------



## Emsi76

:cry:I feel all left out!!! I don't want to wait for the January thread!!!!!!:cry:


----------



## XKatX

Emsi76 said:


> :cry:I feel all left out!!! I don't want to wait for the January thread!!!!!!:cry:

There's already a January thread honey! And if you can't find it - make one of your own!!!:happydance:


----------



## Sophie1205

Emsi76 said:


> :cry:I feel all left out!!! I don't want to wait for the January thread!!!!!!:cry:

aww! :hugs: you're only 1 day off being due in december!
You might even be a December mummy!

xx


----------



## nessajane

rafwife i think we should see some pics too :D


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Hey girls. :) Hope everyone's good. 

I don't know if i've caught the flu off my little sister,but i'm lightheaded every now & again.And headaches come & go. I'm at antenatal Friday but I'm worried sick at any twinge I get, lol. Apart from that & relationship ending, I'm good. :)

I think blush pink, cream/gold's rafwife. Althought pale green does sound like it'd mix in nicely. Just not to much gold I think that'll be too much. :p


----------



## nessajane

xXDonnaXx said:


> Hey girls. :) Hope everyone's good.
> 
> I don't know if i've caught the flu off my little sister,but i'm lightheaded every now & again.And headaches come & go. I'm at antenatal Friday but I'm worried sick at any twinge I get, lol. Apart from that & relationship ending, I'm good. :)
> 
> I think blush pink, cream/gold's rafwife. Althought pale green does sound like it'd mix in nicely. Just not to much gold I think that'll be too much. :p

Hope you feel better soon donna!! Sorry to hear about your relationship ending :( I hope your okay??? :hugs: xx


----------



## Sophie1205

Oh Donna, sorry to hear about your relationship ending :(
:hugs: :hugs:

xxx


----------



## momandpeanut

Sorry to hear about your relationship ! 

I know what you mean about every twinge i feel like a bag of nerves !! !


----------



## xXDonnaXx

I'm alright, obviously upset & all that jazz, but I'm bein strong for the sake of my little girl. :D

.....lets not talk about it, lol - men are stupid ! :D


----------



## Tiff

Emsi76 said:


> :cry:I feel all left out!!! I don't want to wait for the January thread!!!!!!:cry:

Hehehe I agree, you just might be a December Mom yet! Although there's some of us December Moms who just might turn out to be January Moms after all!

:hugs:


----------



## momandpeanut

xXDonnaXx said:


> I'm alright, obviously upset & all that jazz, but I'm bein strong for the sake of my little girl. :D
> 
> .....lets not talk about it, lol - men are stupid ! :D

That they are !!!! :rofl:


----------



## Sophie1205

I agree that men are stupid yes!!

x


----------



## Tiff

Some of them are definitely a few fries short of a Happy Meal, if you know what I mean ;)


----------



## momandpeanut

Tyff said:


> Some of them are definitely a few fries short of a Happy Meal, if you know what I mean ;)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Haha tyff, you're not wrong hun! :rofl:


----------



## nessajane

Im sure youll be just fine on your own donna!! who needs men ey!! :hugs: xx


----------



## marah_rn

well this is it girls... its few more weeks till december. I hope you're alright Donna. Sorry to hear about the relationship but I see you as a very strong person... ANyway, have you done any christmas shopping? I don't think I can even afford a new knickers for myself this xmas :rofl::rofl::rofl: It's fall for the baby and her big sister. 
____________________________________________________


https://lilypie.com/pic/080914/jm5O.jpghttps://my.lilypie.com/mfYFp1.png
https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt2258317fltt.gif
https://www.i-am-pregnant.com/countdown/_minibaby/1230159600.jpg


----------



## momandpeanut

I havent done ANY shopping yet !! 

Me and the OH are hopefully going in 2 weeks time and getting it all done in 1 weekend !!


----------



## Sophie1205

I think we're gonna start our Xmas shopping next week when OH gets paid, because theres a chance we could have babba by the time his november payday comes so best getting a head start now.

But I dont have an income myself at the moment because I cant work right now, so how am I supposed to get OH his Xmas present??? Any suggestions ladies?
I know I will be giving birth to his baby and all but Id still like to get him something lol

xx


----------



## Sarahkka

Hey Donna darling!
If you need a rousing chorus of "Gonna Wash That Man Right Out of My Hair", you just let me know.
In my current state of "squirrel on speed" energy levels, I'll stage it for you with a kick line of preggos 100 girls strong!
So, my husband started back at work today after his vacation (we were supposed to be in Africa for the last few weeks, but got pregs instead, so he had some time on his hands. We did spend a week in the mountains, visiting my parents, then he had a boy vacation of playing his favourite playstation stuff and not having to do too many chores! Men can be dumb, but sometimes they are also just very cute and easy to please!). This back to work thing is significant because he is a paramedic and works awful shift hours, and as we share a car, I have to be up with him to drive, so that I can get to work, too. This might just be the factor that breaks the demonic energy spell that I am still under. I was up at 5:30 am, and I'll be working all day, then heading to dress rehearsal at the Zoo and working there until 10pm, only to return home and do the whole thing again tomorrow. This would make me pretty tired if I wasn't pregnant, so I am nervously examining myself for signs of collapse. So far, ridiculously good health and buoyant energy. I'm getting spooked.
Btw, I had blood tests come back showing that I had low platelet levels. My clinic said that it could just be a one-off, as we can get weird random readings of stuff when preg, but I have to go in for further testing every 4 weeks until delivery (huge pain in ass - yesterday, I sat in the clinic for an hour and a half). Has anyone ever heard of this low platelet thing? Other than affecting clotting, what could it signify? My instinct is to google, but I am heeding the warnings from everyone not to do that.
Anyway, that's the squirrelly report from Calgary today.
I have to find time to post nursery and stroller deal of the year pics, soon.


----------



## Pyrrhic

Ok, I managed to find some pictures that sort of go in the colours I'm thinking. They aren't exact as I'd prefer creams to whites, but hopefully it will give you an idea. The only piece I'd like to put in the nursery that I already own is:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v609/sublime_envy/178179180_o.jpg

It's just to give you an idea, but let me know your thoughts. Also, with the colour scheme; white or pine furniture?



Green, Pink and Cream/White:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v609/sublime_envy/f1e06cf8-6fe4-461b-92ac-c35620c668d.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v609/sublime_envy/36ec3bc1-3c7e-4bd5-936b-1367c932c2f.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v609/sublime_envy/2e65aeb6-17b1-471b-9998-b26baed9d6c.jpg

The green is too dark for me though, so it would be this green:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v609/sublime_envy/treemuralalmondtreeframes.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v609/sublime_envy/treemuralalmondtreeframes2.jpg

OR Pinks and Whites/Creams:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v609/sublime_envy/83a580c2-1a86-427c-8aed-04bb6cfcde8.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v609/sublime_envy/2295695e-4e68-4b42-a410-69f355eae2f.jpg


----------



## Sophie1205

I loveee the pinks whites/creams!!! 

xx


----------



## nessajane

i like the green with pink and white with the white furniture best but both lovely!!! cant wait to see pics of your finished nursery!!!


----------



## Pyrrhic

Oh, and the only 'theme' we're having is roses but they'll only be used as an accent really. ie the canvas and I have a paper rose garland too.


----------



## polo_princess

Ooooo i love both!! Prefer the pink/white/cream nursery though!!

How we all coping today? Everyone still in one piece lol?


----------



## Tiff

I just got back from the hospital. I went out to eat for lunch with a friend, had stir fry. Ended up getting really weird pins and needles type feeling in my mouth and tounge, and my feet and hands. I got really dizzy and almost fainted, so my friend took me to Labour & Delivery at the hospital.

Turns out I had an allergic reaction to something in the sauce. I've never had allergies before, so I have no idea what it could have been. After I have Baby Girl I'll have to go for allergy testing. I was worried it was something with the GD, but thankfully it's all good. What a day!

Hopefully all yours have been better? :)


----------



## Landingmach3

ohh i've heard a few people saying they've developed allergies...stir fry, eh? no fun at all. my baby shower is this weekend (finally). i was going crazy waiting!!!! hope you don't run into any more allergies dear.


----------



## polo_princess

Oooo hope your babyshower goes well LandingMach!!

How odd Tyff, ive heard quite a few people develop sudden allergies during pregnancy too!! Did they manage to tell you what it actually was or just leave it as an "allergic reaction" in general?


----------



## PeanutBean

Hello all! I sneaked off to bed after posting, should've said night really! :dohh:

Been hard at work today so only just on and heading off to bed soon.

rafwife - I like the sound of pale greens with blush pink/gold as accent colours. I think white furniture would probably look best but I'm generally a fan of natural wood and it wouldn't look bad!

Emsi - you could be an honourary Dec member as you are due 1st Jan or you could start a Jan thread!

Donna - relationship ending? What have I missed? Are you ok? :hugs::hugs:
(You're new avatar looks gorgeous by the way! Who needs stupid men?)

Marah - I've bought one present for my newest nephew and that's it! God knows when I'll do any more and we've no money for presents now since getting the car fixed. :-(

Sophie - not getting OH a present I don't think. We'll neither of us have prezzies this year. :cry:

Sarahkka - dunno about platelet levels. :shrug: But it can't be all bad if you're still buzzing with energy like this!

Tyff - sorry about your allergic reaction, how horrid! Hope it's nothing too integral to foods you like, perhaps they used something unusual?


----------



## polo_princess

Think i missed that too!! Whats happened Donna? hope everythings ok hun :hugs:


----------



## PeanutBean

And now me! I'll not be on again until tomorrow evening as I'm in the office all day tomorrow with my maternity cover and we've to share a computer for now so no BnB at work for me!

It's been a weird day in the office again after all this time. Everyone was so nice and I realised how much I've missed socialising with everyone. It's sad I was so sick on Monday so couldn't get in before my maternity cover started. Everyone marvelled how pregnant I look now. It occurred to me that I don't think I'll be working from home again now. How odd to be on BnB all day without a guilty conscience! lol But suddenly I feel a bit sad. I feel like shit physically and now the sickness has taken such a turn for the worse and I think I've got SPD symptoms to go with my sciatica and separated tummy muscles and bloody everything else, so I know physically it'll be fab not to be going to work. I'll be able to sleep when I want and eat when I want and just do small amounts of things when I am able without over-working. But suddenly it's real that I'm leaving in just over a week and I'm going to miss it! I really resent how much of my life has been taken away by this shitty pregnancy. Once the baby is born we're going to go all over to see people and socialise and make up for it!

Well, with those thoughts I'm off to bed but I'll see you all tomorrow evening! I hope you're all ok! :hugs:


----------



## katix333

yeah.. i saw her post in the single parents section xxx


----------



## Tiff

polo_princess said:


> How odd Tyff, ive heard quite a few people develop sudden allergies during pregnancy too!! Did they manage to tell you what it actually was or just leave it as an "allergic reaction" in general?

It's been left as an "allergic reaction" for now. They definitely want me to get tested, but didn't think that right now would be the greatest timing for me, so it'll have to wait until after Baby Girl makes her debut.

:hissy: Argh!!! It's been a crappy week for me so far! 

PeanutBean - I totally feel for you! And understand the feelings of a crappy pregnancy. It amazes me on how many people think we need to be basking in the 'glow' with the miracle of pregnancy. Meh I say!


----------



## momandpeanut

Good morning all ! 

How are you all today?

Im having a very emotional day and im not sure way , i woke up crying and feeling really low and to top it off bubba hasnt wiggled yet today !! :cry:


----------



## kim'sbump

O bless you - i think you need to eat some chocolate as this will stimulate you mood and the sugar may encourage your little one to wriggle about for you. Plus any excuse for chocolate is good!!


----------



## momandpeanut

Ive just put the kettle on so im going to have a cup of tea and a HUGE bit of cake see if i carnt wake the LO up !! :happydance:


----------



## polo_princess

Aww bless you momandpeanut!! Hope your feeling better soon!!

My day was great until 9am when my work decided to block my access to BnB so now i wont be able to get on it at work anymore *sniffs* ... luckily i've logged in as my boss instead to get on here hehe!!


----------



## kim'sbump

Thats sneaky i don't know what i do if they blocked mine at work. It helps my days pass by being on here because all i can think about is my baby anyway!!


----------



## momandpeanut

Bad boss !! But love the idea of logging in as him !! :rofl:


----------



## polo_princess

If i knew another way around it lol i would ... but im not overly "technical" on computers lol

I've only got 8 more working days left and they do that to me!! How evil!!


----------



## momandpeanut

Wow is that when you are finishing on mat leave ??


----------



## polo_princess

6th of Nov ... today & tomorrow, mon,tues,weds for the next 2 weeks and then im done!!


----------



## nessajane

Afternoon girls!!

Momandpeanut hope you cheer up soon!! lets hope the chocy cake does the trick and also wakes LO up!! i hate it when i dont feel LO move when i get up too!!

PP how mean is that of your boss :grr: espec when you only got 2 weeks left in work!!! 

Well ive had a busy morning so far.... been to the dentist for a check up and everything ok thank god so no fillings for me :happydance: and im just taking a break from painitng and left my OH to it!! lol and later today im off shopping for some clothes to fit my ever growing bump!! 

Hope everyones well xxx


----------



## polo_princess

mmm clothes shopping!! I go into shops now and look enviously at all the nice clothes wishing i could fit my bump into them lol

Theres sooo little mat stuff around!!


----------



## momandpeanut

Ive given up looking at the shops now !! 

I carnt wait to be able to buy some 'normal' clothes !!


----------



## nessajane

i get depressed looking in clothes shops too as you always seem to find loads of things you like when your not buying!! I refuse to go into river island as i know ill depressed i love the clothes in there!!
Next do some nice maternity jeans so think il get a pair of them and other than that just going to get some normal tops in a few sizes bigger so they last me a few months!!


----------



## Belle

Good luck to you all!! xx


----------



## Belle

I wonder out of all of u who will have a christmas baby?!!! 
How exciting!! xx


----------



## marah_rn

I will be due Chritmas day BUT will be having a scheduled C Section on the 18th. AHhh...can't wait...

I will go to my GP tomorrow as I am having a very itchy belly and a bit of rash on my tummy. Hope it isn't anything serious. 

__________________________________________________

https://lilypie.com/pic/080914/jm5O.jpghttps://my.lilypie.com/mfYFp1.png https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt2258317fltt.gif https://www.i-am-pregnant.com/countdown/_minibaby/1230159600.jpg


----------



## Sarahkka

How much do I love that we very seriously prescribe chocolate to each other for its soothing medicinal qualities? :)
I broke down and googled my platelet thing and it turns out to be a 75% chance of being no big deal. Our increased blood volume often lowers the concentration of platelets, plus many women have a pregnancy-induced condition of lower platelet production. It can indicate far more serious things, but statistically very unlikely, and I would have a lot of other symptoms.
I wasn't really worried, but it is nice to know.
So, I think the baby inside me is also possessed by the squirrelly energy. He does not stop moving. Ever.
No matter what I'm doing, he's swimming laps, practising ninja kicks, rock climbing (I am guessing that's what the strange, grippy/pully feeling on the sides of my womb is?), etc. I am supposed to do fetal movement counts everyday now. It takes him an average of 6 minutes to hit 10 movements. I'm tempted to fill out the chart with the times that he's not moving. He seems to take a series of 10-minute power naps, then he's back at it.
I guess I can stop worrying about losing the baby weight - I will be chasing after the world's most active child for the next 18 years!
Is it because of this manic energy burst I've been on for the last few weeks? Maybe I do have something chemical and bizarre going on in my body and now he's got it, too! His kicks and wiggles are now physically in my dreams, too. So he's going most of the night.
Crazy baby. Mama still loves!


----------



## alphatee

hi can i have my date changed please from the 30th to the 19th as i found out yesterday that im having cobi-mae on the 19th a planned c-section!! thank you x


----------



## nessajane

alphatee said:


> hi can i have my date changed please from the 30th to the 19th as i found out yesterday that im having cobi-mae on the 19th a planned c-section!! thank you x

oohh congrats hun how exicting!! :happydance:


----------



## nessajane

sarahkka i wish my LO was moving as much as yours!! my LO movements have reduced loads the last couple of days!! i can still feel him so i know hes okay :D


----------



## Brockie

Clothes shopping is very depressing at the moment i agree!!! i went the other day and there are only so many things you can try that make you look like a whale before you give up! instead i had to buy some gorgeous grey knitted uggs with the buttons up the side....opps:blush: my feet are the only thing that havent got bigger tho:rofl:

so im just going to wear those and nothing else untill the baby comes:happydance:


----------



## polo_princess

You know my feet dont seem to have changed either Brockie ... not even a hint of swelling!!


----------



## XKatX

polo_princess said:


> You know my feet dont seem to have changed either Brockie ... not even a hint of swelling!!

There's time yet hun! Mine started last week!!! Not much this week, but I've had my feet up a lot. Don't count your chickens yet!!!


----------



## polo_princess

XKatX said:


> polo_princess said:
> 
> 
> You know my feet dont seem to have changed either Brockie ... not even a hint of swelling!!
> 
> There's time yet hun! Mine started last week!!! Not much this week, but I've had my feet up a lot. Don't count your chickens yet!!!Click to expand...

:grr::grr:

Dont say things like that Kat you big meanie!!


----------



## XKatX

polo_princess said:


> XKatX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> polo_princess said:
> 
> 
> You know my feet dont seem to have changed either Brockie ... not even a hint of swelling!!
> 
> There's time yet hun! Mine started last week!!! Not much this week, but I've had my feet up a lot. Don't count your chickens yet!!!Click to expand...
> 
> :grr::grr:
> 
> Dont say things like that Kat you big meanie!!Click to expand...

Sorry :blush:


----------



## Brockie

XKatX said:


> polo_princess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XKatX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> polo_princess said:
> 
> 
> You know my feet dont seem to have changed either Brockie ... not even a hint of swelling!!
> 
> There's time yet hun! Mine started last week!!! Not much this week, but I've had my feet up a lot. Don't count your chickens yet!!!Click to expand...
> 
> :grr::grr:
> 
> Dont say things like that Kat you big meanie!!Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry :blush:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## nessajane

mine have swollen up :( 
but all im wearing is uggs & pumps so im not too bothered!!


----------



## Sarahkka

I've been feeling smug that my wedding ring is still fitting comfortably, and I haven't had much foot swelling at all. But I did have two nights where I did get quite swollen in my feet and ankles. That was a couple of weeks ago. Nothing since then.
I drink loads of water - I think that helps.
Funny - thinking back, I am sure that I was congratulating myself on no bloating the day I was stricken with cankles! :)


----------



## PeanutBean

Hello all. Ugh, been a shit day: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ieve-bad-today-has-turned-out.html#post998157

m&p - everything ok with baby? Had some movements since this morning?

PP - why have they blocked BnB? That's not fair! But can't believe how few days you have left! Lucky thing! I've got 7...

nessa - you have fun shopping today?

sarahkka - you know your LO is going nuts because of your adrenaline from buzzing around recently! Mine must be so active from all my anxiety hormones!

alphatee - wow! I'll change your date and good luck!

Oh on the feet swelling, I daren't look at my ankles after being stood for over an hour this evening...

Hope you're all ok and generally having a better day than me!


----------



## nessajane

oh hun sorry youve had such a shity day peanutbean lets hope tomoro brings you a better day!!! :hugs:
Shopping wasnt so fun :( its been dry here all day and the minute i get out of the car to the shops it hammers down with rain!!
i couldnt find much to fit and i couldnt find any nice maternity jeans in my size!! 
so ended coming home with 2 tops from primark, a new bag and a bottle wamer!! oh and some big bridget jones style pants and a nightie for my hospital bag!! 
I took the OH which was a bad idea as he moaned all the way around and i couldnt concentrate on shopping then!! bloody men ey! :grr:


----------



## polo_princess

I was just thinking about my hospital bag ... might start getting some bits together once i go on leave. Dont know why but thats the one thing i dont want to get done and out of the way lol


----------



## PeanutBean

Sorry you didn't have much fun Nessa, I find shopping is usually a disappointment!

PP-I've sort of started it in that I now have a case that won't be used before so I can pack it, and I've a bag of maternity and breast pads. That's about it though! My toiletry bag is half packed. Of course I still hope not to need it at all but better to have it than depend on a stressed DH to pull it altogether if I get taken in!


----------



## kim'sbump

i bought a stash of maternity pads and breast pads the other day for hospital bag - i can just imagine how attractive the whole after birth is going to be!!


----------



## dannyboygirl

I need to get packing..:rofl:..I have a big thick robe that goes almost to my feet...Some silky pajamas..I need to feel a lil sexy..lol..thats all i have packed so far..


----------



## polo_princess

Think i'll end up going on a mad shopping spree in a few weeks trying to get it all done and sorted in one day.

I've got to get OH to fix the zip on the bag i want to take, it cost a fortune and ive bloody busted the zip, hopefully he can bend the teeth back out with some little pliers or something lol


----------



## mothercare

Im new 2 all this. My son is due dec 10th. Seven weeks away. Am getting really nervous now.


----------



## nessajane

:hi: Morning girls!!

How is everyone this morning?? I cant believe im up this early 
on my day off!! im in work mode so i was up at 7ish :( and couldnt back back off to sleep!!!
Another day of DIY for me and OH!! i really hate painting!! does anybody actually like it??? i
if they do you can come and help:help: lol

Happy Friday everyone :happydance: xx


----------



## Pyrrhic

dannyboygirl said:


> I need to get packing..:rofl:..I have a big thick robe that goes almost to my feet...Some silky pajamas..I need to feel a lil sexy..lol..thats all i have packed so far..

IMO those are the most important bits! :rofl:


----------



## polo_princess

Morning girls!!

YAY its friday!!

Hope you have a good day Nessa and manage to get some stuff done!! Today is my LAST friday at work before i go part time for the next 2 weeks, then go on leave completely!!


----------



## Pyrrhic

Morning PP :) How are you today?

I'm feeling rather sleepy and am on a train. Have been up since 5:30am! Bet I'll sleep well tonight. :)

Cot shopping this weekend though :happydance:

What's everyone else up to this weekend?


----------



## polo_princess

Im doing good thanks Rafwife, how you doing? ... on the train? Bleeergh i dont know how you can put up with all of those people at this time of the morning lol

You going anywhere special shopping? I guess i should really start tieing up the loose ends on my list for mini pp but cute clothes and toys kee distracting me!!


----------



## Pyrrhic

6 hour journey on the train too! It's actually very busy when I was hoping it would be quite as I'd booked a really early one. Oh well! Best laid plans...

Not sure about the shopping yet. John Lewis and Babies R Us are on the list though as I've seen nice cots in both places. :)

What are you up to today?


----------



## momandpeanut

Hi all,

Hope everyone is ok ??

Bubbas movements are still very few and far between but i have felt a couple this morning ! 

Rafwife- 6 hours on the train would drive me mad ! I moan terrible when i have to get a 25 min one into town !!

PP - YAY to part time work !! :rofl:


----------



## ~ Vicky ~

Morning ladies! Hope you're all doing well :D

I'm day off today and it's only exactly one week until I go on maternity leave, thank god! I've only been back a week and a half since my sick leave ended but I feel like i'm a hobbling zombie atm. You girls who've worked all the way through your pregnancies so far are wonderwomen.


----------



## PeanutBean

Morning all!

Welcome Mothercare - I'll add you to the first post.

rafwife - did you not read my post about public transport? lol Hope you have a better journey!

I'm off to work soon and am working tomorrow with two big events that I really hope we can audience for! Off Sunday so will probably sleep as I am so shattered already even before my big day tomorrow. But I'mk like you Vicky, I finish in exactly a week too and I can't bloody wait! Yesterday's travel nightmare quickly tarnished any wistful thoughts I had about finishing work.


----------



## Angelmouse

That's what I keep thinking Vicky. :D

Glad you got some wriggles Momandpeanut. :hugs:

Weekend plans :dance: Going shopping in Norwich again tomorrow to get all the last bits and pieces. Having a DVD fest of films we can watch during the recovery stage, getting the Yuletide shopping out of the way and stocking up on bits for Charlie and Bubble. Then to Yarmouth on Sunday to the Sealife Centre and Arcades. :dance: Wewere gonna have Fish and Chips on the beach but I think since the weathers meant to be a bit pants, we might just go to Pizza Hut instead. :pizza: :blush:

What's everyone else doing?


----------



## momandpeanut

Ooo Angelmouse your weekend sounds lovely , and fish and chips on the beach is great they always taste better !!

Me and the OH are going to a big open air market tomorrow (they sell real red liquorice!) to have a wonder round and then out for lunch and Sunday we are lying the floor the the nursery !


----------



## PeanutBean

Awww, no fair, everyone is having a way more fun weekend than me! But I still hope you all enjoy it!


----------



## ~ Vicky ~

PeanutBean said:


> Awww, no fair, everyone is having a way more fun weekend than me! But I still hope you all enjoy it!

Hah not me, i'm going to slob on the couch for the entire two days watching Disney videos :rofl:


----------



## Angelmouse

Well that sounds alright to me Vicky :lol: I know we'll have fun but I'm gonna be mashed by the end of it all. :rofl:

Aw Momandpeanut laying the nursery flooring. Exciting. :dance:

I'm sure you'll find something to do Peanutbean :hugs:


----------



## momandpeanut

PeanutBean said:


> Awww, no fair, everyone is having a way more fun weekend than me! But I still hope you all enjoy it!

Not long now till you can relax and enjoy the rest of your pregnancy (oh and spend all day here because thats what happens to you :rofl: )


----------



## PeanutBean

Angelmouse said:


> I'm sure you'll find something to do Peanutbean :hugs:

I have something to do, I'm working my most stressful day in months!

m&p I can't wait to be able to spend all day on BnB!


----------



## Angelmouse

Aw babe that sucks! :hugs: 

I think you should plan something lovely for next weekend then, to get you through it. How much longer have you got before Mat leave? or is that the stress are you setting up ready to leave?


----------



## Pyrrhic

PeanutBean said:


> Welcome Mothercare - I'll add you to the first post.
> 
> rafwife - did you not read my post about public transport? lol Hope you have a better journey!

I did! I can't believe the trouble you had. I can't imagine how tiring and frustrating that must have been.

My journey has been fine so far. I booked a few weeks ago so got a cheap 1st class ticket and have either been on BnB and watching secret diary of a call girl on my laptop.

The only complaint is two very rowdy children behind me who have given me a headache. 

Still, only an hour and a bit left to go!

I hope your journey to and from work is better today :hugs:


----------



## polo_princess

Well girls i've managed to make it to lunchtime and i need a sleep lol, feeling a bit achey in general today

Only 5 more hours and i can go home and chill for the weekend!! YAY!!


----------



## Sarahkka

Good morning!
It's just after 6am my time and I've been up for ages.
My cats chose to be extra affectionate last night and woke me up at 4am for a purr-athon. Which is very sweet, but I could only sort of doze after that. And baby started in with his early morning calisthenics, so between him and whiskers or fur in my ear every way I turned, further sleep was impossible.
I open my show at the Zoo tonight. I was really counting on that sleep.
But once again, I should be exhausted, and I'm cheerfully buzzing around the kitchen, re-organising the cutlery drawer.
As I can tell it's going to take me 300 years to post pics, I'm just going to go ahead and brag about my score on Tuesday. I've been keeping an eye on craigslist and kijiji for gently used baby gear, and on Sunday I spotted a 2006 Quinny Buzz stroller with all, and I mean ALL, the possible accessories for.... $300!!!!!!
I emailed right away and we went down to see it. It's in perfect shape. We snatched it up.
A maxi-cosi car seat with car base is also included.
Between all the items, we just got about $1200 worth of gear for $300.
I am doing my Bargain Baroness jig of joy and exultation whenever I think about it.
If I can get the car seat safety certified, we may use it, but I know the general rules on used car seats. I would not compromise my baby's safety, but it does bother me that this almost new seat might have to be thrown out. What a shocking waste. I wish there were some way to refurbish or recycle this stuff.
And good thing we saved all that money, because I just found out what it costs to have a will drawn up (another big item on the list of Things to Do Before Baby Arrives). Gak!
Anyway, I'm facing a very busy weekend of shows at the Zoo. We close on Tuesday. Maybe I'll have collapsed by then?
If I get time, I will post pics of stroller and of our almost finished nursery. My cats have very kindly modelled in every nursery photo so far. I may get them to do a fashion show of baby's wardrobe. ;)


----------



## nessajane

sarahkka sounds like you had a great bargain there :D also cant we to see pics of nursery!! lol at your cats modelling baby clothes!! now that would be funny :rofl:
hopefully ill have some pics to post by the end of the weekend of our nursery!!! the border is going up as i type :D


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Good afternoon December mums :hi: I went into hospital on Wednesday. It started off last week. I kept seeing sparkles so I was concerned and so went into hospital last Wednesday to make sure everything was fine. And thankfully, it was. Anyway, 7 days pass, and I start getting headaches, and my eyes & forehead feeling heavy. So again, I was concerned as last week I was seeing sparkles. Plus I lost abit of fluid in Tesco. So I rang the hospital and was told to go in to be checked over. Me and my mum got there, and was waiting 1hr to be seen. Finally got seen, my BP was fine. I had +1 protein in my urine. I got put on a monitor, to check the baby was ok. Midwife left me on that for 20mins. In this time, my mum was watching the monitor, babys HB kept going upto 170bpm, and the percentage of my uterus was tightening to 60% (100% is a full blown contraction) So my mum says: "Donna,You're havin contractions here" I said: "Don't be daft,She's just pushing against my belly really hard" - This kept happening. Midwife came back in to check the trace, and she said: "Oo, are you feeling these tightening's?" I said: "Well, I thought that was baby pushing against me" She said "No love, your having regular tightening's here. Are you sure you've got your dates right?!" So by this point they got the doctor in to just check the trace and see what they wanted to do from there. They decided to give me a swab? Like placed a cone thing inside,opened it up, shone a torch in so they could see if my cervix was dilating, and stuck a swab thing up to test if what I leaked earlier was amniotic fluid, but it wasn't. So was probably urine. After this they said they will keep me in overnight to keep an eye on thing's, and to give me steroid injections to mature babys lungs IF she does decide to come early. And ouch, what an achey arse they give you. It was my first time in a hospital, I wasn't so keen, got 3 hrs sleep, and had headache all night. I had blood tests done to see if I was developing Pre-eclampsia, Fbc, and some others. All came back fine apart from full blood count being 10. Was told to keep taking my iron tablets. So I came out last night at 9:00 after I had my 2nd steroid injection. I'm just hoping the next time I go in that place is when I'm panting and in labour, lol. I think they just put the tightenings down to strong braxton hicks.

I hope everyone else has been fine. :) x


----------



## momandpeanut

Oh wow donna sounds like you have had a tough couple of days !!!

Glad you and LO are ok !!

Those BH are a pain in the arse !!


----------



## Angelmouse

Glad everythings ok Hon. :hugs: 

Don't like the sound of those injections though! Ouchy.


----------



## ~ Vicky ~

Gosh what a rough few days. Glad you're out and okay now Donna :)


----------



## nessajane

donna sounds like you had quite a scare!! lets hope thats the last of hospital visits now before your LO is born :D 

im glad you and LO are okay!! :hugs: xx


----------



## ~ Vicky ~

Random post, but having just looked at the first post in this topic i'm so amused to see that all 3 of us 2nd December Mummy's are having girls, all 4 of team 4th Dec are having boys, all 3 of team 11th Dec are having boys and all 4 of team 16th Dec are having girls.

Weird how that works out.


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Thanks girls. I'm hoping i'm not gonna be in & out of hospital. I only said a few week ago "I've not had any problems in this pregnancy me" (cause my m8 has) and then look what happens lol. x


----------



## polo_princess

Aww glad you ok Donna, was supsrised to read that from you too because you seem to be one of the ones whos had fairly "easy" pregnancy if you know what i mean!!


----------



## xXDonnaXx

I know, had no morning sickness or anything else. Lol, it's always the quiet ones I guess. :p


----------



## polo_princess

Well you've got to have some drama, otherwise you'd be bored stiff lol


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Exactly. I am, I do nothing but sit on this pc! No social life what-so-ever! Borrrrring! :lol:


----------



## nessajane

nursery nearly done thank god!! :happydance:
still not 100% finished though so will wait untill its all done before posting some pics!!! gunna chill now rest of the night :munch: OH is having his friends round tonight for poker night so im gunna have an early night :sleep: aslong as they keep the noise down!!!


----------



## polo_princess

An early night eh .. sounds good!! Fridays i normally end up fast asleep on the sofa and OH stays up until god knows what time playing xbox live with his friends, he's learnt a sneaky trick though, cover me with a blanket and i think im in bed lol, that way he gets extra time to play with his mates!! cheeky sod!!


----------



## dannyboygirl

We are all progressing so well..:hugs:Im so happy n excited for everyone:dance:


----------



## momandpeanut

Its a quiet friday night in for me to !!

Dinner and a film with the OH sounds about all i can manage tonight !!


----------



## polo_princess

I know its nice isnt it eh!!


----------



## dannyboygirl

I hear that...Its getting so cold here..I want to have tomato sups grilled cheeses and a movie...:dance:yummmmm


----------



## dannyboygirl

:wave:ladies:hi:

Good afternoon everyone,

How's everyone doing??Im eating alot of peanut butter n jelly sandwiches:rofl:Is anyone still drinking pregnancy or raspberry leaf tea?? Any change or notice a difference?

:blush:


----------



## momandpeanut

I bought some tea the other day but havnt started it yet asi was unsure when to !!

When do you think ??


----------



## nessajane

polo_princess said:


> An early night eh .. sounds good!! Fridays i normally end up fast asleep on the sofa and OH stays up until god knows what time playing xbox live with his friends, he's learnt a sneaky trick though, cover me with a blanket and i think im in bed lol, that way he gets extra time to play with his mates!! cheeky sod!!

:rofl:crafty!!

So what is rasberry tea ment to do then girls :shrug: xx


----------



## dannyboygirl

I have 1 cup of each a day...Its suppose to strengthen your uterus for labour n birth...


----------



## dannyboygirl

Mine says you start the raspberry leaf at 34 weeks but the pregnancy tea i guess u can start it at 27wks..:hug:


----------



## ~ Vicky ~

It's supposed to help strengthen the uterus so it contracts better when in labour, so it can help speed established labour up a little.

I started drinking a cup a day about 2 weeks ago now. Not really fond of the taste but getting used to it now.


----------



## Brockie

Ladies......found this :hugs:

The benefits

Raspberry leaf tea is nutrient rich and contains many of the vitamins and minerals necessary for a healthy pregnancy including vitamins A, C, E and B, magnesium, calcium and iron. Consuming raspberry leaf tea not only helps mother and baby to get all the nutrients they need but can also help to replenish a new mothers stores after the birth.

Raspberry leaf tea also contains the alkaloid 'fragine' which is said to strengthen and tone the muscles of the uterus, helping them to contract more efficiently during labour. Research has found that taking raspberry leaf during the weeks prior to delivery helps to shorten the second stage of labour by making contractions more effective. Some studies have also found that it reduces the need for an assisted delivery (i.e. an emergency cesarean or use of forceps or ventouse).

Sipping raspberry leaf tea during and after the birth is also said to help the uterus contract back down to size, reduce after birth bleeding and help initiate the let down of breastmilk.

While there hasn't been a huge amount of research into this area, the general consensus does seem to be that drinking raspberry leaf tea during the latter stages of pregnancy can help to make for a 'better' labour with few side effects.

How to take raspberry leaf tea

Raspberry leaf tea can be taken in tea bag, loose leaf, tablet or tincture form and is available from most herbalists and health food stores.

It is advisable to wait until the 32nd week of pregnancy before trying raspberry leaf tea as there is a concern that consumption before this time in the more fragile, earlier stages of pregnancy could lead to problems. Once you have reached the 32nd week of your pregnancy you could begin with one cup of raspberry leaf tea a day and gradually increase up to 4 cups or tables a day (although this may vary in accordance with the strength of the blend and the manufacturers instructions). 

While there is no guarantee that raspberry leaf tea will help speed up the labour process, if you like the taste it might just be worth a try.

xxxxxx


----------



## dannyboygirl

~ Vicky ~ said:


> It's supposed to help strengthen the uterus so it contracts better when in labour, so it can help speed established labour up a little.
> 
> I started drinking a cup a day about 2 weeks ago now. Not really fond of the taste but getting used to it now.

:(I love it with a lil lemon juice n sugar..:happydance:


----------



## ~ Vicky ~

dannyboygirl said:


> ~ Vicky ~ said:
> 
> 
> It's supposed to help strengthen the uterus so it contracts better when in labour, so it can help speed established labour up a little.
> 
> I started drinking a cup a day about 2 weeks ago now. Not really fond of the taste but getting used to it now.
> 
> :(I love it with a lil lemon juice n sugar..:happydance:Click to expand...

Oh, I never thought about adding anything to it :dohh:


----------



## dannyboygirl

Great work Brockie...That was useful information..:hugs:


----------



## dannyboygirl

Vicky you are a soldier girl....Drinking it plain:rofl:It tasted weird plain so I added some supplements lol..Hope it taste better for you:hug:


----------



## nessajane

thanks girls :D Ive learned something new today!! think ill give it ago but maybe in a few weeks time!!


----------



## ~ Vicky ~

dannyboygirl said:


> Vicky you are a soldier girl....Drinking it plain:rofl:It tasted weird plain so I added some supplements lol..Hope it taste better for you:hug:

Lol, not a soldier - stupid :rofl:


----------



## XKatX

Sorry to gate crash girls. I drink my raspberry leaf tea with a sweetner. I normally have 2 sugars, so it doesn't tkaemuch. You just need to play around with it and see how you like it best. Enjoy!!! x x


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Oo, I think I'll get some. See what it's like :) 

x


----------



## dannyboygirl

XkatX that's the way to do it...

Donna the pregnancy tea is good too..It has 350mg of raspberry leaf not 1500..

Vicky you alright girl....:hugs:


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Pregnancy tea? 

:? Lol.

Oh, does anyone know if we can have soothers when pregnant? Cause my throat's hoarse and really sore. It doesnt say on the packet that we can't but I don't want to kill her. I've only had 2 so far.


----------



## dannyboygirl

I don't know girl Im struggling with heartburn day and nosebleeds at night..talking to dr on monday..


----------



## Tiff

xXDonnaXx said:


> Oh, does anyone know if we can have soothers when pregnant? Cause my throat's hoarse and really sore. It doesnt say on the packet that we can't but I don't want to kill her. I've only had 2 so far.


Not sure what soothers are, but is that like a throat lozenge? I talked to my OB/GYN and he said any of the over the counter ones are fine... like Halls, Vick's, Fisherman's Friends.

I used the sugar free mint fisherman's friends ones. If you're not wanting to risk it, you could always gargle with salt water, or have sugar free popsicles or something to help soothe your throat.

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Sarahkka

Donna - 
lemon juice, honey, and hot water is the potion for you, my girl!
Kills the germs and really helps the throat, plus keeps you hydrated and gives vit.C!
And is yum.


----------



## polo_princess

You should be alright with soothers hun, though i wouldnt eat packets lol!!


----------



## maria26pc

I have tried those last week as I had terrible stuffiness and some nosebleed


----------



## dannyboygirl

We don't want the nose bleeds:blush:


----------



## nessajane

hey girls!!

how is everyone today? anyone got anything nice planned this weekend? 
Quiet one for me! im going to chill out tonight watch the xfactor and tomoro just gunna chill again :D 
I have my 31 week MW appointment monday morning so get to hear LO heartbeat again so looking forward to that!!

Hope everyones well xx


----------



## Michy

I'm feeling good today, been out for a lovely walk with my dogs and pottered in some little craft shops.

Have had a numb bump for a couple of days. The top of my bump is all fuzzy, like when you have slept on your hand/arm and you can't feel it properly. I don't know what that is about, but can still feel him moving, so hoping it is nothing to do with him!


----------



## XKatX

Michy said:


> I'm feeling good today, been out for a lovely walk with my dogs and pottered in some little craft shops.
> 
> Have had a numb bump for a couple of days. The top of my bump is all fuzzy, like when you have slept on your hand/arm and you can't feel it properly. I don't know what that is about, but can still feel him moving, so hoping it is nothing to do with him!

Mine is like that too hunni. Nothing to worry about. Just little one taking up more and more space and putting pressure on the soft tissue up there. It drives me nuts!!!


----------



## xXDonnaXx

I'm doing the same as you Nessa. Chilling with my dressing gown on, watchin the X-Factor. 8) I am really full of the flu, my sister has it bad & has kinda shared her germs. So I feel like a 90yr old woman, all frail & with my tissues beside me. :rofl: Am I gonna have anymore problems after this has gone. Everything has seemed to just come at once. I was having lower back pains last night. :shock: I thought, not now please, lol. But they've gone now. I'm positive she wants to come early the little maddam!


----------



## lollylou1

hi girls, sorry i havent posted in a while i have had a very hectic week, i have now officially finished work and still feeling really weird about it all, i had a lovely presentation and got lots of really nice presents from everyone i work with, so now i will be dedicated to baby and bump every waking minute for the next 7 weeks or so. i feel like i have got the starts of a cold so that must also be a gift all the delightful children at nursery thought they would give me on my last day.
How are you all doing?

Lou
xxx


----------



## Tiff

Hello ladies! :happydance:

I'm so sore, but other than that doing well. We've got our charity costume halloween party to go to tonight, should be fun. Other than that, nothing else is planned. Hope you guys are having a great weekend!

xoxo


----------



## polo_princess

Well ladies looks like your stuck with me on a Saturday night too ... going to chill out and get a chinese takeaway and watch x factor!!

Been out and about all day and im bloody knackered!! traipsing around trying to find something nice to put my doggies ashes in. didnt even get anything in the end grr


----------



## nessajane

Michy sounds like youve had a lovely day!! hope that fuzzy feeling goes soon for you!!

Donna hope you feel better soon!! poor you with the flu :( you had a cold not so long back too!! hopefully things will look up after the flus gone!! lets hope your LO doesnt wanna come out early!! stay put lexi!!

Lollylou enjoy yor time off!! put yourfeet up and relax :D Hope your cold goes for you soon!!

Tyff have fun at your party!!

PP enjoy your chinese yum yum!! sorry you didnt have much luck on your shopping trip! hope you find something suitbale soon !!

Looks like we all be watching xfactor tonight then :D Who is everyone wanting to go this week? xx


----------



## ~ Vicky ~

I am absolutely shattered and got real bad back ache now - i've been cleaning like a bitch these last few hours. My kitchen is now spotless :happydance:

Takeaway plus Strictly and X Factor for me tonight, too :D Want Daniel, Rachel or Scott to go. Bleugh.


----------



## Brockie

Daniel has to go he is shite!!!! too old and has def not got the 'x' factor!

been shopping today, babys blankets and stuff like that:happydance: took dogs on mega long walk this afternoon and will be in bed soon:sleep:

watching strictly tho first i love it!!!!

have a good one ladies xxxx


----------



## Lyssa

hey ladies
did everyone's baby turn? If not do you have csection booked already...
My baby didnt turn yet and i wonder if there is still hope


----------



## Sophie1205

Cant believe that Daniel stayed in on the Xfactor!! I know his story is sad and all but they are just letting him through BECAUSE of his sob story not his voice. 

And I agree with Vicky I hate that Rachel! Shes so annoying!

Poor little Scott lol!

xxx


----------



## ~ Vicky ~

Oh I dunno, I cried my bloody eyes out at his final song, lol. </lameass>


----------



## Sophie1205

Haha but you have to admit his voice isnt that good really lol 
But yeah his story is sad

xx


----------



## ~ Vicky ~

No, but it got him through! Scott is a bad loser so i'm glad he's gone :D

I really should go to bed but I can't heave myself off the couch :(


----------



## polo_princess

Morning girlies how's everyone weekend going?

Im absolutley worn out today, mini pp is wriggling around like mad and its quite painful, feeling really achey down there too so i've designated myself to the sofa only getting up to cook a roast lol!!


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Well Daniel is flukin it, Why put him through if he can't sing? arrgh! Scott did better last night, I know Daniel or Scott aren't gonna win but Daniel should have gone. I'd be gutted if I was Scott now, quitting his job for the x-factor n they've booted him off - lol. Ooops. 

Hope everyones good. Sunday today = Lazy day! :happydance: Any1 got any plans? x


----------



## Brockie

oh missed the results last night!!! going to watch this afternoon, really thought Daniel would go as he is like Grandad Factor, which one is Scott?!!!! baby brain!!! the young one with dark hair?!

i feel like shit today!!! went swimming to try and feel better and now feel worse, bloody kids everywhere:rofl: i swore at one as he swam into me! plus getting dressed after noticed 2 stretchmarks on me bum!!!:cry:

i've had enough!!!!:rofl:


----------



## winterbabe

Brockie said:


> oh missed the results last night!!! going to watch this afternoon, really thought Daniel would go as he is like Grandad Factor, which one is Scott?!!!! baby brain!!! the young one with dark hair?!
> 
> i feel like shit today!!! went swimming to try and feel better and now feel worse, bloody kids everywhere:rofl: i swore at one as he swam into me! plus getting dressed after noticed 2 stretchmarks on me bum!!!:cry:
> 
> i've had enough!!!!:rofl:


HAHAHAHAHA!! LMAO!! :)


----------



## polo_princess

Damn those stretchmarks lol!!


----------



## Sophie1205

Morning everyone, yeah lazy day for me too.
Im soo achey today :( Everywhere hurts. Probably from spending all that time in a horrible hospital bed.

xx


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Brockie, I wish I only had 2 bleedin stretchmarks on my bum! Lucky sod! :lol:

Sophie, aw, theyre horrible aint they hospitals. :hugs: Have a nice long soak in the bath, see if that eases the aches abit? x :hugs:


----------



## polo_princess

Today must be ache Sunday lol ...


----------



## Brockie

girls, have any of you got a glider nursing chair? if so which one?

going to get one but can't choose which and not many places you can try them round my way xx

ta

just realised who that one is who was voted out of X-Facts, yeah he was pretty rubbish:muaha: bitch:rofl:


----------



## polo_princess

Ive got a rocking chair brockie, was given to me as a pressie so didnt need to buy a nursing chair aswell!!


----------



## nessajane

afternoon girls!! sorry your all feeling achey today :( least its sunday so you can rest up :) 
ive been to ikea today to get the wardrobe for the nursery and god it was busy down there so didnt stay long!! just come back form my mums after having a cooked dins and now finishing a bag of chocy raisins off yum yum!! xx


----------



## Brockie

polo_princess said:


> Ive got a rocking chair brockie, was given to me as a pressie so didnt need to buy a nursing chair aswell!!

oh sweet xxx really like the ones in John Lewis but think £500 is a bit excessive?!!!!

cant believe they are lip synching that group song Hero on x-facts, WTF?!


----------



## nessajane

brockie i noticed that they were miming too!! i wonder why??


----------



## Brockie

nessajane said:


> brockie i noticed that they were miming too!! i wonder why??

Probably cos its easier for them to televise but most of them are good singers! sorry i know its sad but Daniel is rubbish! xx

sorry also know you have all watched it already!!!!


----------



## Sophie1205

I thought they were miming that song too! 
Pffft!
xx


----------



## Pyrrhic

Brockie said:


> oh sweet xxx really like the ones in John Lewis but think £500 is a bit excessive?!!!!

Look on ebay, you can get new ones from the stores for £90ish


----------



## xXDonnaXx

I noticed the miming too. :lol: 

Mmm nessa chocci raisins, you've made me want some now :( - Hmm, we do have nutella in the cupboard though,......... ;)


----------



## polo_princess

bleeergh i cant even think about sweeties, im stuffed from my roast beef!! yum yum


----------



## nessajane

donna have you tried nutella on rich tea biscuits??? 
if you havnt you should ;)


----------



## xXDonnaXx

I haven't, but I will do when I get some rich tea biscuits lol. Sound's yum!

I just had a nutella butty, lol..... ooo the old times!


----------



## momandpeanut

Good morning all,

Hope everyone is well and had a good weekend ?

Me and the OH have had a busy but lovely weekend , saturday went out shopping had breakfast and bought the flooring for the babys and the living room , we walked around a huge open air market and bought a rug for the new floor and other bits of rubbish we didnt need ! Sunday was spent laying the new floors and now it all looks perfect !! 

One happy pregnant woman over here !! :happydance:


----------



## lollylou1

glad you got your flooring down thats one less thing to have to do now, i had an ok weekend, i didnt really do much just chilled out, went shopping and saw family and friends, now im on maternity im trying not to do to much at once lol to stop me getting bored.

hope everyone is well today

Lou
xxx


----------



## Pyrrhic

Morning everyone :)

Sorry I haven't been posting much; I'm staying with family and pick up the keys to my new house tomorrow. 

I have a hypnobirthing session with my Aunt today, so that should be interesting.

I hope everyone had a good weekend! :)


----------



## PeanutBean

Hello everyone! Sorry for being so awol over the weekend, had my events on Saturday that went really well (hooray!) and were well worth organizing even though it killed me to do so! Sunday I was recuperating so I didn't want to sit at the computer all day.

Yesterday I had this new feeling come over me, I think it might be called happiness or maybe relaxation! lol First time I've felt it in months! I'd realised that I am only 3 weeks away from the magic 37 weeks and the thought that I could potentially have my LO in as little as 3 weeks was pretty amazing! Plus I had such relief from Sat's events being finished. Just 5 more days of work to get through now!

Going to catch up with the rest of the thread now...


----------



## PeanutBean

Wow Donna! I hope you and LO are ok, how awful to have to go to hospital and suffer all this stress! And sorry you've been poorly too, what a rollercoaster!

Lou - hooray for your mat leave!

Lyssa - I found out this morning my baby has turned to head down. Not engaged though so still time to get out of the right position!

Brockie - the lower part of my bump is now plastered with stretch marks. It sucks! Not got one of those glidings chairs, not got any money for one! Not really sure what they are for!

m&p - what kind of flooring did you get? when we moved into this house we got oak flooring for the sitting room and it took us about a week to finish it! Soooo much sawing!

rafwife - enjoy your hypnobirthing session! Let us know how it goes.

Hope you're all well and had a lovely weekend!


----------



## polo_princess

looks like everyone had busy weekends!! Bleeergh and now its crappy Monday again. I hate mondays, hurry up mat leave so i can stay in bed!!


----------



## PeanutBean

I finish on Friday!!!!!!


----------



## momandpeanut

Hi PB , we got oak flooring to ! Its a good job the OH is a fix it man !! 

Bring on friday !! :rofl:


----------



## PeanutBean

lol That's some quick work then! Our sitting room is nearly 5x5m and we had sooo many doorways, chimney breasts, fireplaces and little cupboards housing things. Plus the frist wall wasn't straight! We had all the furniture in the kichen! Never been happier than when we finished this bloody floor! It's gorgeous but we have to cover it with rugs so the dogs don't slip on it all the time! :dohh:

I'm so excited about finishing work!


----------



## momandpeanut

Luckly our room is square so it was quiet straight forward ! We have had a rug though for the same reason the dog does a lovely skating impression !! :rofl:

ive just had a call off my dad and he ordered my pram last week but they have phoned him today to say they are out of stock and they dont think they will get a delivery before xmas !! So im off to try and find a shop that stocks it ! :hissy:


----------



## lollylou1

hi momandpeanut, what pram you after?

Lou
xxx


----------



## momandpeanut

Hi its the Cosatto cabi in pitch !

I think i may have found a shop that has 1 left in stock im just waiting on a call back fingers crossed !!!


----------



## nessajane

hi girls! How is everyone??

I had my 31 week app this morning and it went well but baby was transverse so i have to be measured again next week and we are going to do my birth plan too!! scary stuff!! So after my app i went to go to work and my car wouldnt start :( bloody cars!! so im carless this week untill thursday hopefully itll get fixed wednesday when it goes into the garage!! 

Hope everyones well today!! XX


----------



## PeanutBean

Aw Nessa, stupid cars! I hope my news today helps put your mind at rest about teh transverse baby, still lots of time for it to turn!


----------



## nessajane

Car = money..... i havnt got :hissy:
yeah hopefully my LO will turn soon :D 
thats great news for you peanutbean!! xx


----------



## alphatee

hi not posted much in here but i thought i would,today to see my consulant told me my section date which is 19/12/08 gr8 news for me!! also ive to go for a growth scan next as they dont no the babys position which is also gr8t news coz i get to see her again,,,i thought i wouldnt got 1 seeing im having a section anyway,i do think shes transverse aswell as all the kicks are to my right!!


----------



## polo_princess

Birth plans? Im starting to get a little worried now .... my mw hasnt even mentioned any of it, i dont know how the hospital works, what kind of policy they have etc.

Eeeek!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Nessa I feel your wallet pain after our unexpected £300 on the car last week. It's just heartbreaking isn't it when we're all trying to save our money for the baby!

Alphatee - are you sure she's not got spine up the left if you feel it all on the right? When mine was transverse the head was on the left and bum on the right with the spine around the bottom of my bump. I got feet kicks to the left at the bottom of my ribs and knees in the middle and hands all on the left side low down. Since moving I've been getting feet on both sides under my ribs, knees still in the middle, and hand movements right in the corners. The left/rightness of things has varied and I think the baby's back is still moving from side to side, if you know what I mean.

PP - I meant to ask my MW about birth plans today. I forgot to ask her everything! Must've been because baby has turned! lol


----------



## xXDonnaXx

PP, I havent been told anything about birthing plans either. 

Well, I've had an ok weekend. Full of flu, but doctor has prescribed me Co-codamol today so hopefully that will help. I have 1 days worth of Iron tablets left so I rang up about them but they can't give them me unless I have permission off my midwife. So I've been chasing a midwife up. Still don't know if they've got a letter off midwife yet but they're a waste of space. Telling me I'll have to wait until next week for an appointment. Hm, I have been told to stay on these tablets, I run out tommorrow, are you stupid!? So I'm peed off with the doctors. I wouldn't like be dying, honestly. I have an appointment with my consultant on the 6th Nov, just to see how things are etc. :) I cant wait now, the end is nearing..... :p


----------



## Pyrrhic

Just dropping in to say that the hypnobirthing was amazing, and really made a lot of sense. I think the word 'hypnosis' gives a lot of negative ideas, and makes it all sound like rather bizarre new age hippy stuff, but it's actually about realising that labour is natural and something we're built for and just keeping you as relaxed as possible. 

I'm not doing the classes as my Aunt is a teacher so it was just us in her living room. I'm going back tomorrow morning and I'll write a thread on what it was like afterwards. :)


----------



## Tiff

*xxDonnaxx -* Sorry to hear you're not feeling well. I hope you get better soon!

*rafwife* - I'm looking forward to reading your thread about the hypnobirthing! Sounds interesting.

Got my appointment with the diabetic councellor and nurse tomorrow. Hopefully will start to get some answers with having GD and stuff!

Okay, I really need to ask (even though I did in another thread). What the heck is X-Factor? Some sort of show? I keep reading about everyone talking about it, and have NO clue what it's about. Is it only in the UK? I'm going to assume it's good as there's alot of people on here who watch it.

:) Forgive my North American ignorance, lol :blush:


----------



## polo_princess

Tyff X factor is the british version of American Idol .... 

Looks like we've all got to remember for our next mw appointments ... BIRTH PLANS!! (and any other hospital questions!!)


----------



## Sophie1205

Ive done a first draft of my birth plan :) I hadnt been told anything by MW either so I did it by myself. I have my 34wk app at hospital on wednesday so i will take it with me and discuss with the MW there!

xx


----------



## nessajane

Think ive started something with the mention of birth plans here!! and im a few weeks behind alot of you girls!! maybe my MW is being a bit premature??

Tyff what pp said - xfactor is your american idol :) our version also has simon cowell too!!


----------



## Sophie1205

Ladies I have a question.
I had prawns for my tea (the packet said cooked and peeled) and Ive read that that's ok whilst pregnant.
But Im feeling a bit sick now..
Is it the prawns or do I just generally feel sick?
They wont harm Leo with they??
xx


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Tyff, Good luck at the appointment tommorrow.

Sophie, I'm not sure, I don't know if we can eat sea-food? I'm useless, lol.


----------



## XKatX

You can eats prawns, as long as they are HOT when served. Don't eat cold ones in sandwiches and things.


----------



## polo_princess

Ooooops ive been eating prawns hot/cold all along ... i just thought it was fresh uncooked ones you couldnt eat lol

Might just be your thinking into it Sophie and thats whats making you feel sick lol


----------



## bambikate

I've eaten cold prawns too - oops. Typing a rough birth plan to take to my 36 week double mw appt. (haven't heard anything about birth plans before this) x x


----------



## Sophie1205

Ooh dear! Thanks Kat. I wont eat anymore then. 
Silly me!!

xx


----------



## momandpeanut

Hello all,

Im off to the hospital this afternoon for my scan to see if the placenta has moved so fingers crossed !

Oh and i tracked down a pram and it will be here thursady im so excited !!!

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## polo_princess

Good luck for you scan chick!! Hope yours has moved too!!


----------



## nessajane

good luck for your scan momandpeanut!!


----------



## polo_princess

OMG i cant believe how cold it is this morning ... what on earth are we all going to do for clothes when it gets really really cold lol?


----------



## nessajane

there must be something worng with me i didnt feel that cold this morning!! my body tempreture must be abit high!! but yeah i have very few clothes that fit so dont know what im going to do for winter clothes :(


----------



## ~ Vicky ~

Hope the scan goes well M&P.


----------



## momandpeanut

Thanks all , im starting to get really nervous im terrfied of having to have a c section !!

As for the cold i have no idea what to wear to keep warm i carnt justify spending more money on maternity clothes when the end is in sight but i dont want to freeze either !! :dohh:


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Good luck with the scan hunni. I hope it's moved. :hugs:

And don't get me started on clothes,I am sick of having to go out & buy fresh cause I've outgrown them. This bump needs to slow down,cause It's skintin me lol.


----------



## Angelmouse

Hope your scan comes back with some good news M&P :hugs:

Layers girls; it's the only way to go that or stay indoors. :rofl:


----------



## Tiff

Good luck with your scan M&P! Fingers crossed that your placenta has migrated!


----------



## Brockie

Sophie1205 said:


> Ladies I have a question.
> I had prawns for my tea (the packet said cooked and peeled) and Ive read that that's ok whilst pregnant.
> But Im feeling a bit sick now..
> Is it the prawns or do I just generally feel sick?
> They wont harm Leo with they??
> xx

I have had cold prawn sandwiches a few times hon and been fine, even cold ones in shop sandwiches are cooked and thats the criteria xxx seafood is fine as long as its cooked, things like shark and swordfish i think are best avoided due to the mercury content xx enjoy!!!


----------



## Pyrrhic

Sophie I hope you feel better soon!

PP I was glad to read that your LO has turned now :)

OH and I have picked a totally new name for our LO and we love it! Keeping it a secret until the birth though :)


----------



## polo_princess

LOL i'm keeping mine a secret too!!

Has anyone heard from M&P about how she got on at her scan?


----------



## lollylou1

i cant bloody decide on a name so couldnt tell ya all anyway LOL.

i had had a horrid, emotional day where i felt fat, nothing fits, stretch marks are horrendous, hair greasy straight after washing and drying it then it bloody snowed all afternoon

sorry for the little rant lol

how are you all

Lou
xxx


----------



## Sophie1205

rafwife said:


> Sophie I hope you feel better soon!
> 
> PP I was glad to read that your LO has turned now :)
> 
> OH and I have picked a totally new name for our LO and we love it! Keeping it a secret until the birth though :)

What was wrong with the name sophie?! lol
Only messing, cant wait to find out what you've named her

xx


----------



## marah_rn

Hi girls. Good morning.... I'm back after working since friday until monday (the whole bank holiday). The good news is that my tummy rash is gone... Got a cream from the doctor. The not so good thing is that my back is still in bits. I can't walk that far as my legs and groin is sore... I have few days rest but will be back to do nights this weekend. How are things? I think I've missed a lot... Hope everybody is doing well today!

__________________________________________

https://lilypie.com/pic/080914/jm5O.jpghttps://my.lilypie.com/mfYFp1.png https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt2294949fltt.gif https://www.i-am-pregnant.com/countdown/_minibaby/1230159600.jpg


----------



## PeanutBean

Hi all, been busy busy busy with my last week at work. Can't wait til Friday! Had nice aquanatal today and I'm looking forward to next week when I can get my hair wet as it won't matter if I'm chloriney!

Donna - you could try buying spatone, it's supposed to be very good for building up iron levels and doesn't have side effects like the tablets. It's a liquid that goes on orange juice. You don't need a prescription!

rafwife - you hypnobirthing sounds interesting. I spoke with my Mum about it (with my incredibly limited understanding of it) and she said she felt relaxing wasn't the most productive during labour and a gritting of teeth is better. But I've read some yoga things that are about learning to relax the parts of the body not in use so taht you can focus your energy on the bits that are working hard so perhaps that's a similar thing to the hypnobirthing?

marah - sorry you're suffering! :hugs:


----------



## Angelmouse

From what I know of hypnobirthing it's similar to Chakra Meditation. 

We were talking about this yesterday at my toddler group and it apparently doesn't involve being hypnotised but reaching a state of trance like relaxation so that your conscious mind doesn't impinge upon the processes of the body.

To be a bit crude about it, I should imagine that it's like trying to have a pooh that is proving difficult to expell. If you breath through it rather than straining, then the results are more beneficial and you don't end up with piles. (I suffer with IBS can you tell? :rofl:) The principle is the same I think and it should prevent tearing and/or the need for an episiotomy. :D

On a different note; I just started packing my hospital bag. :dance: Then immediately had a total flid for about 5mins, running around shrieking, "OMG! I just started packing my hospital bag!!!" :tease:


----------



## Tiff

I keep meaning to start packing my bag, but everytime I go to do it I end up getting all "meh" and do something else. Ahhh well. Hopefully I still have plenty of time!

Interesting analogy on the hypnobirthing. I've had a few people tell me that giving birth is like having the largest bowel movement of your life. Kinda puts it into a new perspective, eh?


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Haha Angelmouse. I was like that when I packed Lexie's. I got all excited. :lol:


----------



## Sophie1205

Ive packed my hospital bags :)
Very organised!

xx


----------



## polo_princess

Ok girls if i havent done mine in the next 2 weeks, so by the time i hit 35 weeks will someone pleeeeeeease give me a kick up the butt!!


----------



## ClaireLou

I am packed. Just taking my gym bag for both of us!!! Managed to fit in more than what i managed to use last time! Am HOPING for a repeat of my last birth. Home after 6 hours. Will get hubby to bring things in if things go wrong. Have saved space in bag by putting a snowsuit mittens wooly hat and blanket inside the carseat which hubby will bring up from the car. Those snowsuits take up alot of room in the bag. I am also horrified my hospital has stopped providing towels for mums afterwards!!!! goodness!!!! So i have put a huge one in that i dont mind binning before i come home! I also have a bit of a tip for after your bath/shower after delivery. Last time everytime i went to wrap my towel around me the shower water was mixing with the blood and was running down my legs! It was a nightmare! So what i did was use a small towel to wedge between my legs while i got dry enough to sort it and put knickers/pad on! Sounds silly but using a small towel between the legs helped while i was getting dry! I even had to put the knickers up to my knees before i removed the towel and a quick clean and pulled them up! Maybe I bled a bit more than others i dont know but just a tip incase it happens to you! I am packing an old hand towel/flannel to use for this which can go straight into the bin!


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Hey girls sorry to go off the subject a little but i just realised on staurday we can all say that "WE ARE DUE NEXT MONTH":headspin::shock: im excited and nervous at the same time. What about everyone else??
xx


----------



## ClaireLou

yeah i was thinking that today! due next month here we come!!!


----------



## ClaireLou

i am very scared of having a rapid delivery. my last one hardly left me enough time to get to hospital and it was my first! Am worried as hubby works 40 mins away although i got my best friend on 24hr standby for my little girl and to take me to hospital! Really want a waterbirth but if it goes like last time they wont have time to fill the pool


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

ClaireLou said:


> i am very scared of having a rapid delivery. my last one hardly left me enough time to get to hospital and it was my first! Am worried as hubby works 40 mins away although i got my best friend on 24hr standby for my little girl and to take me to hospital! Really want a waterbirth but if it goes like last time they wont have time to fill the pool

aww hunni, i hope this baby takes it's time during labour then, so you can have your waterbirth :hugs:. 
xx


----------



## lollylou1

morning everyone, i still havent packed my bloody bag, i am going to do it this weekend though i mean it.
i kept waking up in the night very very uncomfortable and although it is very usual for me to not sleep it was just a horrible night. i also woke up with wisdom teeth coming through again
i cant wait to say im due next month but also freaks me out that it not long to go!!!
i got a friend who was due 7th december and she gave birth on tuesday morning to twins.
hope your all well today, it wont be long when this thread is rammed full because you will all be off work and can come and chat to me

Lou
xxx


----------



## pinkfairy

i havent even thought about packing my bag yet! think i need a big kick up the bum!


----------



## Angelmouse

Hehehe. Yesterday I thought about being due next month on saturday when I turn 31wks.

8wks does not sound like a very long time at all!

I feel very pregnant today. I think Bubble put on a pound or two while I was sleeping. It's one big heavy bump I have here. :bodyb:


----------



## momandpeanut

Morning ladies ! 

I have only got to get a dressing gown and a t shirt for labour and my bag is all done !!

I feel huge today and very 'full' if that makes sense , so im having a lazy day pottering about the house before going to see friends tonight.

Hope you are all well !


----------



## Angelmouse

momandpeanut said:


> Morning ladies !
> 
> *I have only got to get a dressing gown and a t shirt for labour and my bag is all done !!*
> 
> I feel huge today and very 'full' if that makes sense , so im having a lazy day pottering about the house before going to see friends tonight.
> 
> Hope you are all well !

I think you might need a few more things than that! :rofl: j/k :lol:

I feel like that too. I don't know where my food is going atm coz there doesn't seem to be any room for a stomach in there. :dohh:


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

lollylou1 said:


> morning everyone, i still havent packed my bloody bag, i am going to do it this weekend though i mean it.
> i kept waking up in the night very very uncomfortable and although it is very usual for me to not sleep it was just a horrible night. i also woke up with wisdom teeth coming through again
> i cant wait to say im due next month but also freaks me out that it not long to go!!!
> *i got a friend who was due 7th december and she gave birth on tuesday morning to twins.*
> hope your all well today, it wont be long when this thread is rammed full because you will all be off work and can come and chat to me
> 
> Lou
> xxx

oh god im due the 4th i hope i dont drop soon lol
xx


----------



## momandpeanut

Angelmouse said:


> momandpeanut said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies !
> 
> *I have only got to get a dressing gown and a t shirt for labour and my bag is all done !!*
> 
> I feel huge today and very 'full' if that makes sense , so im having a lazy day pottering about the house before going to see friends tonight.
> 
> Hope you are all well !
> 
> I think you might need a few more things than that! :rofl: j/k :lol:
> 
> I feel like that too. I don't know where my food is going atm coz there doesn't seem to be any room for a stomach in there. :dohh:Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Dam i knew there would be more things i needed !! :dohh:


----------



## polo_princess

Right ... ive officially brought my very first thing for my hospital bag!! Maternity pads lol

Well its a start isnt it?


----------



## Tiff

You have to start somewhere, right? :)

Tiiiiiiiired today. Can barely keep my eyes open, I think I need another nap! How is everyone this morning?


----------



## momandpeanut

PP , Definatly a start ! And a very important item !!

Tyff , Its hard work carrying a baby around you deserve to sleep any time you need to !!


----------



## Tiff

Thanks :) I'll say it's hard work! 

I tried vacuuming yesterday and nearly passed out afterwards! Not like fainting, but like "Holy hannah, I'm beat!". I used to be able to do the entire condo, now I can do the livingroom and I'm pooched.

:dohh: Life is certainly different these days!


----------



## momandpeanut

:rofl:

I have wooden floors and the idea of just sweeping then tires me out !!

Im sat with my feet up today as im going to a friends for a chinese and baby chat tonight and im really looking forward to it !


----------



## nessajane

pp- good for you starting your hospital bag!! i was wondering about maternity pads... do you think normal pads will do? like always night ones? or do you think best to get maternity ones?? whats the difference? sorry 101 questions i know :D

Momandpeanut have a nice night tonight!! sounds like fun :) XX


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

PP well done for starting your bag :D. I havn't done mine yet im so bad lol, i was meaning to do it today(i say that everyday lol)

Has anyone started nesting yet??
xx


----------



## Angelmouse

nessajane said:


> pp- i was wondering about maternity pads... do you think normal pads will do? like always night ones? or do you think best to get maternity ones??

I would definately advise buying proper maternity pads. The padding is much more absorbant and thicker than ordinary ones. Believe me until you see it you won't believe how much blood can come from you, it's like a heavy month x10 no lie. :nope: Sorry but them's the facts. Personally it's the very worst bit about labour and childbirth. Baby makes up for it tho. :baby:


----------



## nessajane

Thanks Angelmouse Think Ill Take Your Advice And Buy Some Them!! X


----------



## polo_princess

Gross lol!!

Nessa i got some from boots, ultra slim ones rather than the big bulky ones, OH thought it was funny and said "oh so there'll be 2 people in the house wearing nappies eh"

ha ha very funny you sarcastic git!!


----------



## nessajane

polo_princess said:


> Gross lol!!
> 
> Nessa i got some from boots, ultra slim ones rather than the big bulky ones, OH thought it was funny and said "oh so there'll be 2 people in the house wearing nappies eh"
> 
> ha ha very funny you sarcastic git!!

THANKS PP ILL POP IN TO GET SOME!! I DONT WANT BIG BULKY ONES EITHER !! YOUR OH WOULD PROB BE RIGHT IT PROB WOULD FEEL LIKE WEARING A NAPPY!!


----------



## lollylou1

friend of mine intended on only wearing always night and hospital really told her off because always got plastic backing where maternity pads dont, she said you are putting yourself at a much greater risk of infection because no air can get to your lady bits where proper maternity pads let some air get to you

Lou
xxx


----------



## Angelmouse

Oh that's a good point. :D

I'm gonna have a look in boots for those slim ones too, thanks PP.


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Whey,Well done PP for starting to pack,:) 

I've been to Tesco this morning & I bought a pair of pyjamas for after the birth.8) They're comfy & I got a bigger size,because I'll be paranoid of my belly when she's out. So they're in my bag now.It's still not complete,just socks,make-up & my going home clothes to go in.

I'm happy today.My mum & dad have bought me a laptop for xmas,but can't have it until xmas day.I'm still happy though lol. I've always wanted a laptop! I'm selling this pc to my mum & dad because when I have Lexie I'll not have time come on it, so it's pointless having it. So Im getting the laptop for xmas,for when Lexie's asleep in her moses,and I'll sit on the couch & come on the net :) Woo! I can't wait.


----------



## Sophie1205

I dont know what Id do without my laptop lol! Its so nice to sit in bed and have the laptop with me! hehe.

I have 2 different kinds of proper maternity pads and Always Night pads, so I may save those Always ones for when it all slows down a bit.

How many do you ladies recomend I should take into hospital? 

x


----------



## Pyrrhic

I think I picked my nursery furniture today! :happydance: I've also decided on the nursery colours too so I'm very excited! :)

We're going to start decorating the nursery next week, and then hopefully get my hospital bag ready and then we're almost good to go!

We still have an entire house to unpack first, but you know....priorities! :blush: lol

cot:

https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Content/Product/products7/730750_l.jpg

Changing table:

https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Content/Product/products7/710989_l.jpg

We have an antique family heirloom chest of drawers too.


----------



## Sophie1205

Gorgeous furniture Rafwife! 

Is everyone getting a changing table?? At the moment Leo's changing mat is just on top of his chest of drawers but I think I'll just be putting that on the floor and changing him there. I'd feel safer just in case he fell of the changing table or something! lol
xx


----------



## nessajane

rafwife the nursery furniture is lovely :D


----------



## Pyrrhic

Thanks girls :)

I'm getting a changing table as the drawers we have are going to be full of clothes and I wanted a table for her nappies, wipes, cotton wool, etc. I'll use the top of it when she's little but tbh I think most people end up changing they're babies wherever is convienent!


----------



## Sophie1205

True!

I love the little baskets that come with it :)
xx


----------



## polo_princess

Lovely furniture Rafwife!!

I've got a changing table fir in mini pp's room but i can just drag the changing mat into whatever room i need. I think i'llbe using the changing table more to dress her and whatnot!!

Right i need to go and make a start on dinner, sausage casserole tonight mmmmm


----------



## Pyrrhic

For you guys who were interested in my hypnobirthing experience so far, I've just made the longest thread in Pregnancy Club! :)


----------



## PeanutBean

On the hypnobirthing, I'd like to point out that being hypnotised is only a state of high relaxation. There's not some separate thing, it's all in the mind, or rather the dislocation of it from the body.

Angelmouse - good work on the hospital bag!
PP - don't make 35 weeks your deadline for your bag, I'm almost 35 weeks and mine is hardly thought of! I'm not much further than you, I've maternity pads and breast pads!

Heather you are so right about how we are almost all due next month. Crazy!

Lou - my mothercare weekly info said that at 34 weeks twins count as being term (I think it was twins, or was it triplets?) I guess multiples do tend to come early.

Nessa - my sister said to get pads as fat as you can so I'm thinking maternity pads are worth it! I got fat ones for at first and some slimmer ones for when it begins to die down then I assume I can move back on to normal pads. Actually, I think I remember someone saying something about how normal ones aren't suitable because of masking signs of infection or something like that... Lol, just seen Lou has already mentioned this! :dohh:

Donna - yay on your laptop! I'm tempted to get a wireless keyboard so I can sit on the settee or my birthing ball and do BnB via the playstation!

rafwife - fab furniture! Lucky you!

Sohpie - I don't have a changing table as such but there is a place for the mat on top of the chest of drawers we have.

And me - I finish work tomorrow, yay! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

PeanutBean said:


> On the hypnobirthing, I'd like to point out that being hypnotised is only a state of high relaxation. There's not some separate thing, it's all in the mind, or rather the dislocation of it from the body.
> 
> Angelmouse - good work on the hospital bag!
> PP - don't make 35 weeks your deadline for your bag, I'm almost 35 weeks and mine is hardly thought of! I'm not much further than you, I've maternity pads and breast pads!
> 
> Heather you are so right about how we are almost all due next month. Crazy!
> 
> Lou - my mothercare weekly info said that at 34 weeks twins count as being term (I think it was twins, or was it triplets?) I guess multiples do tend to come early.
> 
> Nessa - my sister said to get pads as fat as you can so I'm thinking maternity pads are worth it! I got fat ones for at first and some slimmer ones for when it begins to die down then I assume I can move back on to normal pads. Actually, I think I remember someone saying something about how normal ones aren't suitable because of masking signs of infection or something like that... Lol, just seen Lou has already mentioned this! :dohh:
> 
> Donna - yay on your laptop! I'm tempted to get a wireless keyboard so I can sit on the settee or my birthing ball and do BnB via the playstation!
> 
> rafwife - fab furniture! Lucky you!
> 
> Sohpie - I don't have a changing table as such but there is a place for the mat on top of the chest of drawers we have.
> 
> *And me - I finish work tomorrow, yay! *:happydance::happydance::happydance:

aww im happy for you hunni, make sure you get those feet up and get that bag packed (not that i can talk he he)
xx


----------



## polo_princess

Happy Friday girlies :happydance::happydance:


----------



## nessajane

happy halloween everyone!!

im not well at all today feel really achy and have a headache and my nose is throbing :hissy:
i hope im not coming down with anything :( Im in work too which doesnt help i couldve done with a duvet day!! wish i had now!!

Hope everyones well xx


----------



## momandpeanut

hey all ,

Thank goodness its friday !! 

So plans for the weekend , what are you all up to ????

Im off to visit my brother and his OH tomorrow night as they are off to Australia for 4 weeks ,visit my dad to pick my car seat up and play with my new pram and then sunday a lazy day at home with the OH !


----------



## Poloma

Hiya everyone!
Hope you are all well?

I got an unexpected call from the hospital yesterday offering me a scan for today (was due to have one on the 13th Nov) 
So its my turn to go play hunt the placenta!! 
I feel really nervous about it too, fingers crossed its moved xXx


----------



## momandpeanut

Good luck , hope its moved !!


----------



## Nemo and bump

hi all.
happy halloween! yay i get to spend the day baking halloween fairy cakes. will hopefully go better then this morning when i had a nosebleed that lsted 15mins grr.


----------



## Tiff

Happy Halloween!!!!


Hope everyone has a great day! Good luck with your placenta scan, Poloma! :happydance:


----------



## polo_princess

Poloma said:


> Hiya everyone!
> Hope you are all well?
> 
> I got an unexpected call from the hospital yesterday offering me a scan for today (was due to have one on the 13th Nov)
> So its my turn to go play hunt the placenta!!
> I feel really nervous about it too, fingers crossed its moved xXx

Good luck for your scan hun, lets hope yours has moved too ... then i tihnk thats all three of the Dec mums done and sorted!!


----------



## nessajane

good luck poloma!!


----------



## Angelmouse

Hey Paloma. :D Hope baby has exit now.

:dance: Happy Hallowe'en everybody and Happy Samhain. :dance:

We're decorating the nursery tomorrow and having a teeny tiny Hallowe'en party just for us, in the evening. :witch:

Hope eveyone has a lovely weekend and Congratulations Peanutbean on your last day at work, full time baby waiting commences. :hugs:


----------



## Poloma

Well Im back and all is well!!!!!
Placenta has moved up and out of the way! 
Baby is lying head down and all measurements are perfect.
Cant tell you how relieved I am!
Oh and I no longer have a yellow bump as we found out its a BOY!!!!!!
So now we just have to wait till baby decides he's ready to come out!

Hope everyone else has had a great friday xXx


----------



## nessajane

Big congrats on your blue bump poloma!! :blue: how come you found out???
glad your placenta has moved too!! xx


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Sophie: I've only got a changing unit because it was £15 in Netttherwise I wouldn't have got one.:lol: I'm a real bargain hunter.

Peanut: Yipee for your last day at work.I bet your glad!

Rafwife: That's some gorgeous furniture.:) I so wish I had a room to make a nursery.

Nessa: Aw no,Poor you,:hugs: I'm just recovering now from flu. I hope it goes for you soon.

M&P: You lucky thing you,get to play with your pram. Lol,I've still not paid mine off. :o

Poloma: Good luck at the scan today,fingers crossed it's moved. :D

Nemo: 15minutes,:shock: Thats alot of blood loss. Hope your feeling ok.

Angelmouse: Woohoo, How exciting starting the nursery! Dont forget to show us pics! :p

Happy Halloween girls. Me & mum decorated our window last night (So it was done) lol. It looks cool. I'm dreading tonite though, my mum, dad, brothers & sisters will be out trick-or-treat'n and I'll be the only one in, so that means I'll have to keep gettin up-down-up-down to the bloody kids,aarrgh,It's hard enough gettin up off the couch once never mind loads....I think i'll answer the door to the kids, then I'll not answer it for the next few lol. I'll be oofed! But I'm excited to see the kiddies all dressed up.:D Unfortunately today me & (ex) got engaged today last year. Blah! What a memory to remember every year now....tut.


----------



## Angelmouse

Yay! 'Sanother blue bump. :blue:

Congratulations on a clear exit for your little boy. :hugs:


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Aww Poloma im so happy the placenta has moved out of the way:happydance:. And Welcome to team blue hunni :D
xx


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Yay,I'm glad it's moved poloma!:D 
And congrats on ur little boy :) - could you not wait?! :lol:


----------



## Poloma

xXDonnaXx said:


> Yay,I'm glad it's moved poloma!:D
> And congrats on ur little boy :) - could you not wait?! :lol:

We wanted to find out at 20 week scan but lil one had other ideas and crossed his legs!!!! 
Been dying to find out since!
Now I can finally go baby clothes shopping! Yay xXx
Thanks Guy's xXx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Poloma said:


> xXDonnaXx said:
> 
> 
> Yay,I'm glad it's moved poloma!:D
> And congrats on ur little boy :) - could you not wait?! :lol:
> 
> We wanted to find out at 20 week scan but lil one had other ideas and crossed his legs!!!!
> Been dying to find out since!
> Now I can finally go baby clothes shopping! Yay xXx
> Thanks Guy's xXxClick to expand...

iii make sure you post some pics of what you buy :D
xx


----------



## momandpeanut

So glad its moved out of the way !!

And congrats on your blue bump, enjoy your shopping !!


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Ahh so you was lucky to get this scan & get a glimpse :D

Woo! Have you got a name yet? x


----------



## lollylou1

hi everyone sorry not been on today, i have been out christmas shopping- i hate shopping when its this busy everywhere!!!
off out to a house halloween party tonight not getting dressed up except witches hat i couldnt be doing with the hassle to be honest.
going for hospital tour tomorrow and hopefully going to finish packing my bags this weekend too im petrified baby is going to come early and me not be organised.

How are you all doing?
hope peanutbean enjoyed last day at work
momandpeanut enjoy playing with the new pram let us know what ya think
nessa hope you start feeling better soon
poloma congrats on the blue bump, any names or you keeping them a secret?
donna hope you have fun with the trick or treaters rather you than me i get a bit scared opening the door to strangers and my front door is other side of house as living room looks out to back garden so you cant see who is coming
hope everyone else is ok and that i havent missed anything sorry if i have

Lou
xxx


----------



## Poloma

xXDonnaXx said:


> Ahh so you was lucky to get this scan & get a glimpse :D
> 
> Woo! Have you got a name yet? x

It was really nice to see baby again, but as he was head down all I got to see clearly were his boy bits! lol
Struggling for names at the moment, typically we had loads of girls names in mind! 
I will welcome any suggestions! 
The only one Dp can come up with is Charlie, but Im not sure about it.
Needs to be in keeping with my other two which are Noah and Abbigail.
I like Jacob but of course Dp doesnt! Aaaarrrgghhhh


----------



## polo_princess

Ahhh glad its moved Poloma ... now all 3 of us are set to go into labour on our own!! YAY

And congratulations on your little blue bump!!

Lolly hope you have a good time at your party tonight!!


----------



## nessajane

lollylou have fun tonight!! and well done for starting your shopping!! i started mine yesterday i want to get it all done out of the way!!


----------



## Pyrrhic

Peanutbean - how was your last day? Hope it went well :)

Poloma - Congrats on your blue bump! :happydance: AAlso good news about the placenta.

Lolly - Have fun tonight :)

I'm finally in my new house! :happydance: Of course it's messy as anything and full of boxes, but I've unpacked the Living Room, Kitchen and Spare Bedroom. (So I at least have somewhere to sleep and eat! lol)

OH is coming up tomorrow, and it's the first time I've seen him in over a week as he's been sorting out the old house. I'm very excited :D

Can't WAIT to get cracking on the nursery! Wonder if I can convince OH to go paint shopping tomorrow....


----------



## malpal

Poloma, that's great news about your scan! I went last week for my placenta position scan and it hadn't moved much at all! I have to go back on Thursday and be re-scanned. In one way it's nice because i have had so many scans i get to see LO lots, on the other hand i just wish i knew which way out she would be coming!!!! 
Have a great time shopping for BLUEXX


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Poloma said:


> xXDonnaXx said:
> 
> 
> Ahh so you was lucky to get this scan & get a glimpse :D
> 
> Woo! Have you got a name yet? x
> 
> It was really nice to see baby again, but as he was head down all I got to see clearly were his boy bits! lol
> Struggling for names at the moment, typically we had loads of girls names in mind!
> I will welcome any suggestions!
> The only one Dp can come up with is Charlie, but Im not sure about it.
> Needs to be in keeping with my other two which are Noah and Abbigail.
> I like Jacob but of course Dp doesnt! AaaarrrgghhhhClick to expand...

Lol.. aw bless. 

What about Alfie? I think that's a nice boys name. :D

Lollylou, I'm suprised I've not gone into labour, times I was up n down. And you wanted see how much they were grabbin :o C'mon kids, 1 toffee each not a handful lmao.


----------



## polo_princess

haha little buggers!!

Ive not opened my door to any tonight, because i live in a coach house ive got to go downstairs to answer the front door and i dont really wana be running up and down every 5 minutes incase i slip or fall.


----------



## nessajane

i havnt had one trikle treater tonight!! nevermind im sure i can eat all the sweets instead :D LOL


----------



## bambikate

thats great news poloma and congrats on blue bump x x


----------



## kim'sbump

congratulations on blue bump glad your placanta has moved. 

Well girls i've been shopping today for nursery things and went to mama's and papa's and spent a fortune i just couldn't resist. I bought the winnie the pooh collection just need to actually decorate the nursery now.

If any of you are looking for trendy maternity clothes asos.com now have a collection - i loved this website when i wasn't pregnant!


----------



## dizzy65

congrats guys


----------



## Sarahkka

Ugh!
I think the manic energy has finally worn off!
I worked from 7:15 am to 6:15 pm today. Non-stop. Directing 300 schoolkids through an original musical theatre piece, training new artists on the program, striking and loading costumes and set for same 300 schoolkids....
I'm tiiiiiired!
And I think I'm getting my first cold since my sinus infection in first tri.
Stupid rotten schoolchildren and their germs! Curse them!
I was supposed to have the weekend to recupe, after a very very busy two weeks, but I think I have to go in both days to deal with work crap and I am really grumpy about it.
I love what I do, but I cannot get everything done if I keep having crap heaped on me, dammit! And I'm almost eight months f##king pregnant!!! I should NOT be dragging my sick butt in to work the weekend.
Am very pissy right now.
Exhausted and really pissed that I have to go in to get everything ready for next week's residency. 
Thank you for listening to my teeth-gnashing!


----------



## Poloma

Massive Hugs Sarahkka, sounds like you have a lot on. 
Really hope your cold goes away quick!
When are you planning on going on Maternity leave? 
I hope you get some chance to rest this weekend xXx


----------



## Sarahkka

Poloma, you are so lovely to listen to my snivelling! :)
And congratulations on the blue bump! 
I start my leave Dec.1, at about 37 weeks.
I'm just starting to feel a bit desperate that I'm not going to be able to wrap everything up before I go. I was supposed to have more time and support than this, so far, and I'm starting to really feel the pressure. It takes so much energy to work with all those kids, and to do that on top of everything else just about killed me yesterday.
And to top it off, I am now up at 3:30 am with a full-blown sinus infection and insomnia.
I really need to take the weekend off, but if I do, next week's program will really suffer. I developed this program - it's my other baby! I am starting to get nervous about leaving it for a whole year.
Ah, it's just normal transitional anxiety, I'm sure, compounded by getting walloped by a cold.
It's so maddening - what I know would cure my cold and give me the energy to get it all done would be sleep. About nine hours of deep, unbroken sleep. This is when I really miss things like neo-citran - it knocks you out so your body can heal itself.
I shouldn't complain. I've had a ridiculously easy pregnancy and months of robust health and energy, and so many poor girls have been sick as dogs since conception.
And I know I've been burning the candle at both ends. This cold has been in the mail for a couple of weeks now.
I'm drowning it in hot lemon and honey, then I'm going to go back to bed.
I definitely won't get back to sleep sitting in front of the computer!:)


----------



## KatienSam

sorry to intrude ladies but...

YOU ARE ALL DUE NEXT MONTH!!! wooooo!!

xxx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

KatienSam said:


> sorry to intrude ladies but...
> 
> YOU ARE ALL DUE NEXT MONTH!!! wooooo!!
> 
> xxx

:happydance::happydance::yipee:

yay. Its really weird cos i had a dream about my waters breaking last night :D
xx


----------



## polo_princess

Aidan's Mummy said:


> KatienSam said:
> 
> 
> sorry to intrude ladies but...
> 
> YOU ARE ALL DUE NEXT MONTH!!! wooooo!!
> 
> xxx
> 
> :happydance::happydance::yipee:
> 
> yay. Its really weird cos i had a dream about my waters breaking last night :D
> xxClick to expand...

Must be a "getting near the end thing" i keep dreaming about giving birth too :rofl:

Looking through all of our posts we're all moaning we're tired and exhausted already lol ... and we've all got at least 4 weeks to go!! :hissy:


----------



## lollylou1

it seems so close yet so far all at the same time for me.

i havent started with the labour dreams just yet thank god!!!!

how is everyone this weekend?
sarahkka hope you start to feel better soon and that you get some support with work it tough leaving something you have worked very hard to establish.
PP im shattered all the time i have never had that blooming stage where you have loads of energy personally i think its all just a fairy tale lol!!!

Lou
xxx


----------



## Pyrrhic

:happydance: Can't beieve we're all due next month!

I've had two baby dreams in a row now, which have been amazing. Until now I hadn't had any. Last night I dreamt that a little girl with blonde curls came and sat next to me on a bench and said 'I can't wait to meet you Mummy'. :cloud9: We had a long talk about how excited we both were and then the smiled at me and left.


----------



## PeanutBean

Glad your placenta has moved Poloma! Naughty gender seeker! Congrats!
:hugs: Sarahkka

Well my last day at work was good, didn't really do anything much, which was nice, then went for a meal in the evening with my work pals and DH came along too. Very nice! But today I woke at 4am with waves of urgent wee-needing and then couldn't get back to sleep even though I was totally exhausted. Had about an extra hour after breakfast and am still in nightie.

I'm torn, I want to sit and do nothing [play My Sims on DS] but at the same time the house is in such a state that I want to get started making it nice again. My plan is to do one or two things every day so that I keep on top of it without overdoing it. Maybe I'll just hoover downstairs, fill the dishwasher and put on a load of washing... Got to walk dogs too at some point before dark.

I had a dream a couple of nights ago that the birthing pool was like a big bath, rectangular and really long, and was sticking out through the kitchen door. In my dream I didn't think this seemed very practical! Then last night I dreamt I was really anxious that we've done nothing on the spare room yet, which is odd because I'm really not anxious about it! We need to finish our room (which DH and my Dad will paper next weekend) because that's where the cot will go but it'll be done so I'm not worried. Weirdo!

How are you all this weekend?


----------



## Pyrrhic

PB- I would say you've earned a break seeing as you only just finished work! What about just tidying the room you are in and then vegging out and playing The Sims? That way you'll be in a nice tidy room, have felt like you started it and you'll get to have fun. :) That's what I do anyway. :p My living room is lovely righ now, but the rest of my house is an unpacked tip of boxes!


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

rafwife said:


> :happydance: Can't beieve we're all due next month!
> 
> I've had two baby dreams in a row now, which have been amazing. Until now I hadn't had any. Last night I dreamt that a little girl with blonde curls came and sat next to me on a bench and said 'I can't wait to meet you Mummy'. :cloud9: We had a long talk about how excited we both were and then the smiled at me and left.

aww thats such a sweet dream hunni.

All the girls due in early december, do you all realise we could end up november mummys instead lol
xx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

aww i hope you enjoy maternity leave PB it is great but im getting bored now, as sp i might just get on with some college work :D

And im feeling ok this weekend just tired and stressing cos i keep on meaning to pack my hospital bag but something always comes up and i put it back another day :hissy:
xx


----------



## PeanutBean

rafwife - nice idea but the sitting room is such a mission of clutter and mess and sleeping dogs and furniture to be moved to hoover under, the kitchen is easy in comparison! lol

After all these months of DH being in charge I hardly know where anything is so now I need to begin the slow path to reclaiming the house!

AM - I keep thinking about the Nov mummy bit as it's a possibility. I realised last weekend that it was only three weeks to the magic 37 weeks, now only just over 2! I wouldn't even have started my official mat leave as I'm on holiday for three weeks first.

My ideal is that we get to see the Boosh on the 2nd Dec and all the laughter and enjoyment sends me into labour soon after. It would be great is DH's two weeks of paternity leave could be followed exactly by his two weeks of Christmas hols, a whole month together with our new baby would be fab! I guess baby would need to be born about on its due date for that to work!


----------



## malpal

PeanutBean said:


> It would be great is DH's two weeks of paternity leave could be followed exactly by his two weeks of Christmas hols, a whole month together with our new baby would be fab! I guess baby would need to be born about on its due date for that to work!

They are my exact thoughts with DH's paternity. Have worked out that would be ideal for me to have LO on 9th dec then his 2 weeks paternity is followed by the christmas hols. I wonder if i keep saying it she will listen and come out when she is told???? I think not!!! Oh well we can dream xx


----------



## bambikate

lol I had a dream I had Izzy and she weighed 13lb 10oz!!!!!!! :hissy: oh my goodness please noooo!!!!. So who's on maternity leave and who is still working at the mo? Mine starts next Friday! Woohoo!!!! Just finished my last Saturday, feels good! x x


----------



## Tiff

I worked in a factory so I'm written off on Sick Leave, as the work was getting to hard for me. My actual maternity leave doesn't start until Dec 20 :)

Yay for being able to say "Due next month!!!" Getting close now, eh ladies? :happydance:


----------



## PeanutBean

I guess I'll move up to the final box soon. Blimey!

You might have already seen, but some might be interested in reading about an exhibition I went to this week: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/68614-birthrites.html Seeing the exhibition has, for some reason, kind of helped me to imagine the baby as flesh and bones while it's still inside.


----------



## bambikate

Due next month!!!!!!!!!!!!! My goodness x x


----------



## PeanutBean

Just done a little count. We've got 21 pinks, 26 blues and 11 yellows. I wonder how teh sexes will balance out for us December due dates?


----------



## bambikate

oooh interesting quite evn at the mo for pinks and blues x x


----------



## nessajane

bambikate said:


> lol I had a dream I had Izzy and she weighed 13lb 10oz!!!!!!! :hissy: oh my goodness please noooo!!!!. So who's on maternity leave and who is still working at the mo? Mine starts next Friday! Woohoo!!!! Just finished my last Saturday, feels good! x x

not long left in work for you now hun :happydance: bet you cant wait!! i still got another 5 weeks yet and it cant come quick enough!! these wintery mornings are a killer for getting out of bed :(

Hope everyones having a nice weekend!! 
ive been out to get LO moses basket today and bought some things for my hospital bag!! so im going to relax the rest of the night now with the xfactor :D XX


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Ooooo yeah, X-factor tonight, Wow, this week has gone well fast.....:shock: How? I've done nothing....been nowhere,lol. Cool,hope it carries on this way. 

Well, I'm fine today.My friend who is due next week has had her show today,but I still think she'll go overdue. I'm so jealous though,wish it was me.:( But I do keep getting it in my head that i'll go at end of November. Please be a sign! :rofl: 

I'm gettin real excited now about being back to normal in like 5weeks time (hopefully she'll come on time,or before) I saw a Baileys Cake in tesco, omg it looked delish! Btw, Baileys is my all time fav drink.... And a baileys cake, i think it was cheesecake,with baileys in? Dunno but I was drooling over it. Knowing I can have alcohol soon, mmmm! Baileys n ice...... :cloud9:......ok i'll shtum now! lol. 

Hope your all gurd! :D Woo were due next month. That sounds crazy.... :o


----------



## nessajane

This week has gone fast for me too only feels like yest last weeks xfactor was on!! i use the xfactor to count down the weeks now!! sad ey???
oohhh i like baileys... with ice!! i cant wait to beable to have a drink too, a white wine and lemo!! :wine:


----------



## PeanutBean

You're so funny you X-factor fans! We only watch Merlin and Casualty on a Saturday.


----------



## bambikate

lol thanks nessa, deffo feel like i need a rest soon - like you said - the cold doesnt help! Gonna miss x factor going out for a meal tonight, do they repeat tomorrow at some point? x x


----------



## lollylou1

im really gutted i wanted to watch merlin but didnt realise it had started so missed a few of them gutted!!!!
i hope some of you are november mummies i just hope im not a christmas day mummy!
i really fancy the baileys cheesecake it sounds well nice yummmmmmmy
i had a traumatic time christmas shopping today, i couldnt get into my car cos the person who parked next to me had parked to close so i had to get my friend to reverse car out so i could get in, both her and OH thought it was hilarious i was gutted, but slightly worried to go out on my own incase it happens again LOL

Lou
xxx


----------



## xXDonnaXx

I'm not a wine drinker.I'm more spirits, JD&Coke, Vodka&Coke..:) They're not nice to my stomach though,:rofl:And I too use the x-factor to count down,lol. The final is in this month though,so what we gonna turn to? :o I read "I'm A Celebrity,Get Me Outta Here" starts in November too. Can't remember what date.


----------



## polo_princess

The final is in this month? They wont have enough time to get rid of all the people though will they?

OMG im so stuffed, my mum took me to the carvery for a late lunch at 3pm and im still mega mega stuffed .. im not moving from this sofa now for the rest of the night!!

Had to laugh today some woman told me my bump wasnt very big and i barely looked 5 months pregnant? WTF was she on crack lol?


----------



## nessajane

bambikate they repeat the xfactor on itv on sunday afternoons :D enjoy your meal!!

:rofl: lollylou awww bless you!! bet it was funny tho!! 

i think xfactor finishes in mid december normally???


----------



## malpal

nessajane said:


> oohhh i like baileys... with ice!! i cant wait to beable to have a drink too, a white wine and lemo!! :wine:

Oh your making me drool!!!!!! Just poured a huge glass of ice cold lemonade, am gonna sit and pretend it's Vino!!!! 
mmmmmmmmmmmm ........................... no it's just not the same!!!!! :hissy:


----------



## polo_princess

nessajane said:


> i think xfactor finishes in mid december normally???

Yeah i thought that because normally they do it just intime for the winner to release their single in time for xmas no1

Hope im not in labour when the final is on lol otherwise i'll be one grumpy bunny :rofl::rofl:


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Oh,I thought it was end of this month sometime,lol. Oops.

Daniel to go this week please.:lol:


----------



## nessajane

malpal wont be much longer now and well beable to have a proper drink :D

LOL PP i bet the xfactor will be last thing on your mind if you are in labour :rofl: xx


----------



## bambikate

yaaay thanks nessa i've booked it in my sky :) Don't tell me who went! he he he meal was yummy - and i wore heels :rofl: good job i only had to walk for a few minutes!!!!! x x


----------



## nessajane

glad you had a good meal!! 
heels!!! well done hun i tried some on the other day and i could hardly get my feet into them!! i had to take them off :rofl: ive got big fat feet now :( LOL


----------



## PeanutBean

Aw Lou, I know what you mean! I've taken to parking really close to the left side of a space now so I've a better chance of getting some room, or if I can I park in an edge space where the door opens over a kerb or whatever. Don't be tempted to climb through the car from the passenger side, it's not easy with a full bump!

lol PP People are so odd. I get wow you're huge, sure it's not twins in the same day as wow, you can't really even tell you're pregnant. The latter was last week!!!!! I told work colleagues about this and they nearly fell off their chairs!

Glad you had a nice meal Bambikate and hope you ladies all enjoyed X-factor!

I've got a bit of a cold, given to me by visiting work colleagues last week I think. Not too bad though but was tired early last night so we didn't watch any Sat night TV and taped it all instead. Going to make cakes today and sit and watch Sat night TV I think!

DH is just back from his driving lesson and feels ready to go out with me now so he can start practising more. Shame there's no way he will have done his test before baby comes!


----------



## Poloma

How the heck did Daniel survive another week???????

And how are some of you ladies still getting your feet into heals?? let alone walking in them?
I havent seen my feet for weeks now! lol 
The only things I can get on my feet are my grubby old trainers and even then its a struggle to get them on, bump keeps getting in the way!
Anyone else had to ask their partners to cut their toe nails??? or is it just me? lol


----------



## xXDonnaXx

My feet haven't swollen, but I still can't wear heels. The weight hits my feet straight away & I feel i've been on them all day. :rofl: 

Poloma, lol, I still do them myself, but I struggle! I was going to tempt to paint em last week, but I put it off. It'd take me forever ha ha.

X-factor = Fixed, lol. I don't like the person that went (not naming, dont want to spoil it for kate) but c'mon. They're not as bad as the person that SHOULDN'T be in the comp . . Argh!

I've finished my hospital bag, woohoo! :happydance: Just incase she decides to come in this month (coz I'm sure she's going to, lol) 

I'm dying to put her swing up, get the batteries in, and have a listen of the sounds it makes, and tunes it plays. But it took me ages get it back in the box when I opened it before. So I don't know if I should? :lol:


----------



## PeanutBean

Haha! I never wear heels but I do struggle to lace my walking boots when I walk the dogs now, have to set up a kitchen chair with a dog towel underfoot as I can't get them on standing up.

I've not asked my DH to cut my toenails, though he has offered, because he is NOT allowed near my feet ever!! I did them yesterday myself, baby just has to be a bit squashed for a short time! I tend to miss bits though and find them catching and have to go back to them. It's extremely annoying!

Well done on your bag Donna! Everyone is sooo far ahead of me in everything... :cry:


----------



## Sarahkka

PeanutBean said:


> Haha! I never wear heels but I do struggle to lace my walking boots when I walk the dogs now, have to set up a kitchen chair with a dog towel underfoot as I can't get them on standing up.
> 
> *I've not asked my DH to cut my toenails, though he has offered, because he is NOT allowed near my feet ever!! * I did them yesterday myself, baby just has to be a bit squashed for a short time! I tend to miss bits though and find them catching and have to go back to them. It's extremely annoying!
> 
> Well done on your bag Donna! Everyone is sooo far ahead of me in everything... :cry:

Uh oh.
What did he do to your feet to be given this decree? :rofl:
Now you have me rather curious!
Or do you just have very sensitive feet?
Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## Tiff

I'm afraid to think of what my feet look like at the moment. I try to do the best I can, but it's just really hard to move to a comfy position to do it!

Got a cheap pj set and robe yesterday for the hospital. Don't want my nice stuff getting ruined! :) Getting closer to getting it done, which is nice.


----------



## bambikate

lol thanks for not naming the person donna - I'm all caught up now. can't believe daniel survived another week....grrrrr!!! Well done on packing your bag! :happydance:

It's freeeeeezing here what about where you all are ladies? x x


----------



## Sophie1205

Hi ladies! Im home, have I missed much??
Hope everyone is ok
Xx


----------



## nessajane

i havnt been outside all day but it looks cold out were i am!!


----------



## polo_princess

Nope i havent done much today either, just sitting down now with my cuppa to watch the F1

I really want Lewis Hamilton to win!!


----------



## lollylou1

hi girls i have been very productive today, i did lots of boring nvq work then i packed my suitcase, all i need now is feeding bra and to pick up a couple of cardigans my gran has nit me for hospital everything else is done yipppeeeeee.
i also went yesterday afternoon and bought all my crimbo presents and have just sat and wrapped them all, i know thats sad but im going to see family on 14th nov so need to take them all up with me cos im not going over christmas.
gonna sit and write christmas cards one day this week, people in the past have wrote love such and such and bump, not sure if i want to do this it feels a bit weird
what you all think?
hope everything is ok with you all

Lou
xxx


----------



## Sophie1205

lollylou1 said:


> hi girls i have been very productive today, i did lots of boring nvq work then i packed my suitcase, all i need now is feeding bra and to pick up a couple of cardigans my gran has nit me for hospital everything else is done yipppeeeeee.
> i also went yesterday afternoon and bought all my crimbo presents and have just sat and wrapped them all, i know thats sad but im going to see family on 14th nov so need to take them all up with me cos im not going over christmas.
> gonna sit and write christmas cards one day this week, people in the past have wrote love such and such and bump, not sure if i want to do this it feels a bit weird
> what you all think?
> hope everything is ok with you all
> 
> Lou
> xxx

I do it. When Ive done birthday cards and things I put Love Sophie Jamie and Leo, even though hes not born yet hes still there, if you know what I mean. I think its quite nice to do it
xx


----------



## Sarahkka

Argh! All this talk about hospital bags!
This suddenly seems like a very very important task!
I'm 33 weeks today.
I guess it's best to have it ready, eh?
Or... is leaving it until the last minute a good way to tempt the gods into a timely delivery, rather than a Dec.25 labour or a 47-week gestation (which I have no doubt they currently have planned for me)? I am deliberating over throwing myself a Dec.21 due date party to see if that will irk said gods into action on time, too. There's nothing like a houseload of people and a huge spread of food to bring on contractions!:)
One must be clever and devious about these things!
By the way, have any Canadians out there seen maternity pads? I've only found heavy flow menstrual products, but maybe I'm not looking in the right place? I didn't know about the risk of infection with the plastic-y brands like always. I don't know what an alternative here is.


----------



## Tiff

Sarahkka said:


> By the way, have any Canadians out there seen maternity pads? I've only found heavy flow menstrual products, but maybe I'm not looking in the right place? I didn't know about the risk of infection with the plastic-y brands like always. I don't know what an alternative here is.

I got a package of Tena pads... it's the best that I could find. They're for people with urinary problems, but I'm hoping because they're larger it won't be so bad. I figure if the nurses scold me for having them then they can very well tell me exactly that I SHOULD get... as opposed to leaving it like a mystery.


----------



## PeanutBean

Sarahkka said:


> Uh oh.
> What did he do to your feet to be given this decree? :rofl:
> Now you have me rather curious!
> Or do you just have very sensitive feet?
> Inquiring minds want to know!

Haha! I'm generally pretty sensitive to tickling, I hate it a lot, it makes me cry. But feet! He can't even sit near them without them being somehow tickled by a stray corner of shirt or a fold in the settee fabric. Very very sensitive! I can hardly touch them myself!

It's pretty cold here too Bambikate but I've not been outside. I washed up while DH took the dogs today.

Welcome back Sophie, you better?

Lou you've been so productive! You put me to shame. We've watched Merlin and are about to watch Casualty. I made cake and washed up. Mostly I've just sat about watching 80s number 1s on TMF!


----------



## momandpeanut

Hi all, 

Hope everyone is well this evening !

Ive had a miserable day dont know why i just woke up crying and havnt been able to snap out of it !

My OH has been fantastic he cooked a wonderful roast beef and yorkies and we had chocolate cake and cream for pudding , so im well and truly stuffed !!


----------



## PeanutBean

:hugs: m&p, sorry you are feeling blue. I've been feeling a bit blue this evening. I think the hormones are still temperamental when it comes to mood. But we've not long now!


----------



## momandpeanut

Hi PB , i carnt believe we are getting so close !! These dam hormones are a nightmare i hate feeling down for no apparent reason !!

Did you have a good last day at work ??


----------



## PeanutBean

Yeah I didn't do much work though! :rofl: Had a nice meal out after. It was all kind of understated but that's ok as it's not like I've energy for more excitement! Been feeling weird over the weekend, it's going to take some getting used to! Last week I worked Sat and two nights and have a total of 6 events to attend for work. This week, I've got antenatal tomorrow, aquanatal on Wed and might see a pal for lunch on Fri! Bit of a change!

Sorry you're feeling blue though. It's such an emotional rollercoaster! I hope the hormones from breastfeeding turn out to be a bit more settled!


----------



## momandpeanut

Glad you had a good last day !

Im sure when i get up tomorrow i will feel completely fine again! just one of those days :dohh:

I havnt got another antenatal appt until im 36 weeks but we do start our antenatal classes on an evening next tuesday !

I might go to see my cousin tomorrow depends if i fancy the train in the morning !!


----------



## ~ Vicky ~

I've been a grumpy cow all day, today. My back is killing me, as is the pressure down 'there'. So bloody uncomfortable :(

Exactly a month today Ava is due :shock: OMG!


----------



## polo_princess

Looks like everyones a bit "bleergh" today.

I've just spent the last 5 minutes trying to get OH up the stairs, he fell down head first i think he knocked himself out lol ... numpty


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Aww im sorry everyone is feeling so bad at the moment. Hugs to you all :hugs:

PP- is your OH ok bless him, hope he hasnt hurt himself to much xx

Momandpeanut- i hope you feel better soon hunni, we are always here to chat to if your ever feeling down :hugs:

I do feel a bit tearful today too, i dont know what it is i just feel like crying, God these hormones are so annoying :hissy:

Ive packed my bag today as well. So everything is ready all i need now is Aidan :D
xx


----------



## polo_princess

I still need to decide on a bag to take with me!!


----------



## ~ Vicky ~

I've changed which bag i'm using 3 times! LOL! First one wasn't big enough, then after I packed the 2nd one I decided I wanted to use my one with wheels instead so repacked.


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Ive used one of those really small suitcases on wheel. Do you think it will be too big and i will look silly. Or do you think it will be fine??
xx


----------



## ~ Vicky ~

I'm sure you'll be fine :)


----------



## polo_princess

Ahhhh good idea, ive got one of those little pink suitcases on wheels at my mums!! Think i'll just take that instead of a bag ....or will i?

Arrrgh look what youve done, youve confused me now lol


----------



## ~ Vicky ~

Well it is an important decision at all, lol! I just figured having wheels would be easier than carrying (although i'd give it to my Mum to take in anyway :rofl:).


----------



## lollylou1

hi girls i was just sat here thinking about christmas and read someones post about presents, was just wondering what you all plan to do for gifts for little ones and if you are buying anything,
My thinking was if baby is here in time then i got some bits i have bought not especially for christmas but for when they a bit older such as rattles etc but to be honest i could be overdue and go after xmas and then no point in buying anything. dont want to spend money on stuff for baby like play gyms when the wek after i give birth most will be in the sale anyway is that right or am i being a bitch?
Lou
xxx


----------



## Sophie1205

Thanks Peanutbean. 
Yeah I am better thanks. Still getting random pains but Im just ignoring them for now
xx


----------



## ~ Vicky ~

Lollylou, I wasn't really planning on getting my LO much for Xmas with her being due just 3 weeks before... it's not like she's going to know any different and everything will still be so new anyway. I've got her a baby's first Christmas baby-grow and will get something else to show baby's first christmas, but that will be it :)

It's 5.30am and i've been awake the last hour. Boo. I just can't sleep anymore, too uncomfortable :(


----------



## akamummy

Hi guys :hi: 
I just saw this post!!! :blush: :wohoo: cool! Im so excited a whole section dedicated to Dec due dates!!!!! :yipee:

WOW vicky I know you must get tired of hearing this, but you are huge (babywise that is!) ...you are all baby!!!!! :blush: I thought I was big! :shy:

As for packing a bag...well I was doing the vaccuming today and found my old carry on hand luggage so Im going to use that! It looks a bit like a suitcase....:blush: but I dont care!!!!! I dont have anything inbetween on rollers...so unless I want to fork out much needed money.... I will make do! :shock: I have got 7 weeks to go and havent packed my bags!!!!! Oh well, I will get there! I might end up waitin until the begining of next month...although time is creeping up quickly!

:hugs: to you girls who are due before me! Take care of yourselves and remember to TRY and rest! Although its easier said than done when you cant sleep at nights! :grr:


----------



## Brockie

Aidan's Mummy said:


> Ive used one of those really small suitcases on wheel. Do you think it will be too big and i will look silly. Or do you think it will be fine??
> xx

as long as you take your passport with you and your boarding card im sure you will be fine hon:rofl: only joking!!!! 

ive not done mine yet but planning on taking in the biggest bag i can find for all my shit that i 'need'!!!!!

going to do it this week, anyone who has been getting BH's have you noticed them getting stronger around now? during the last week mine have been much stronger, lasted about a minute and had about 10 mins between, will have like 4 then nothing for a few hours? 

put the curtains up in the nursery this weekend, just wating for my chair to arrive now and we need a wardrobe still looking for that, will post some pics IM SO EXCITED!!!!!ARRGHHHHHH!!!!!!! ah, thats better:happydance:


----------



## ~ Vicky ~

akamummy said:


> WOW vicky I know you must get tired of hearing this, but you are huge (babywise that is!) ...you are all baby!!!!! :blush: I thought I was big! :shy:

Hah I know, tell me about it. She's dropped a bit more since I had that pic taken too, so my belly feels sooo heavy, I can barely walk. Only 4 more weeks *whimpers*

Brockie, I've had the same with my BH's, they're definitely getting so much stronger. In fact I often wonder if they're real contractions, but they're obviously not.


----------



## malpal

Hey Ladies, 
Just wondered who had already started their antenatel classes? I start mine today and feeling a little nervous!!!! I have come over feeling all shy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
I know i'm being silly cause everyone will prob be feeling the same. 
xxx


----------



## Brockie

malpal said:


> Hey Ladies,
> Just wondered who had already started their antenatel classes? I start mine today and feeling a little nervous!!!! I have come over feeling all shy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I know i'm being silly cause everyone will prob be feeling the same.
> xxx

We started ours last week, next one tonight, they were really good and fun meeting other people too, have fun!!!!:happydance:


----------



## lollylou1

there wasnt any available classes to me until the 6th december, its like a full day session here. obviously i feel that is slightly too late for me. 

i havent (touchs wood) had any BH yet, not complaining at all but bit frightened as had nothing to prepare me for all that pain LOL.

How is everyone today?
What have you all got planned?
today is the day im just chilling doing Su-doku puzzles and sorting christmas cards

Lou
xxx


----------



## Tiff

We don't start our classes until the 18th. They certainly wait and take their time, don't they? LOL

Looking forward to it though. :)


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

lollylou im ok today thanks, just tired, what about you?

Like you i havnt had any classes yet and i probs wont because the next one is late november and i could go at any time then so dont really see the point

Has everyone got their texts buddies sorted?? Because mabey we should put next to the due dates there txt buddies so we know who the contact person is. Any ideas??


----------



## Tiff

That's a great idea :)

My text buddy is Jaylene3, and I've tried to send a couple of msgs to Pebbles but it won't let me send them... so I'm not sure if I can be a text buddy with anyone outside of North America. 

If anyone in North America needs a text buddy, feel free to PM me. I don't mind one bit. :)


----------



## Sarahkka

We start our class on the 12th. It goes for 5 sessions before the "due dates week", then continues for another 5 after that as a new babies/childcare class. Everyone I've talked to whose taken it has said it was great, so I'm looking forward to it.
I have a prenatal this morning before I rush off to do another residency project. Why do I book prenatal appointments the weekend after Hallowe'en candy or the morning after Thanksgiving feasts?
Anyway, I have decided to put my foot down at work about how many hours I will put in. This isn't easy, and not because I don't have supportive co-workers. In theatre, there tends to be a very strong ethic of pulling your own weight and show must go on at all costs, etc. I have to get over that. I have to get over feeling guilty asking other people to step up and do my share. I'm already freaking people out as I still haul sets and huge bags of costumes all over the place. (Don't worry - I am careful and nothing is that heavy!)
Wish me luck delegating. I'm crap at it. Which is why I work way too many hours on these projects.


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

we could ask Peanutbean if she could but it next to our due dates on the first post, if she doesnt mind :D. my text buddies is ema and kelly (momandpeanut) i think thats her screen name lol)


Sarahkka i hope you enjoy your prenatal today. And try not to do to much hunni, we dont want you hurting yourself :hugs:
xx


----------



## ~ Vicky ~

Heather, put it in your siggy so everyone knows who your text buddy's are. It's easier for now.

I spent 2 hours at lunchtime decorating for a Halloween party for my Scout Group tonight and i'm knackered. I really can't be bothered to go, I have no energy, nor anything to wear (might go in my PJ's as my costume :rofl:).


----------



## Poloma

Oooh I dont have a text buddy :( (on this site anyway)
Anyone fancy being my freind!? lol


----------



## malpal

Hi Girlies!! Well had my first antenatel class this morning and everything suddenly feels real!! I knew basically what would be happening but not in that much detail! It was my first of three classes and was all about signs of labour and pain relief. There was only four ladies in the group so was really nice and we were able to ask lots of questions. Can't wait for the last one where we get to take our birthing partners have warned them already my DH is very very squeamish!!! 
I also don't have a text buddy or 'friends'. Not sure what i need to do about that????? :shy: xx


----------



## Tiff

There's a text buddy area on here where you can post that you're looking for one, or maybe one of the nice moms to be on here won't mind doing it for you. I'd do it, but I can't send texts overseas :(


----------



## lollylou1

i was going to have a tour of the hospital on saturday but for some reason i put it off.
i actually am beginning to think i put it off because im either scared or slightly in denial not sure which LOL

i have had a nice relaxed yet productive day, i had a shower, did some washing plucked my eye brows and painted my nails and cleaned all my kitchen

Lou
xxx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

I will be some one's text buddy if they need me :D
xx


----------



## nessajane

hi girls, 
Hope everyones okay today!!, 
ive been off work today feeling abit worn out so took the day off to recharge!!! also had a MW app today to see if baby has moved from transverse position and he has but is now breech!! 
my MW says its nothing to worry about as he has plenty of time to move around, anybody else got or had a breech baby at my stage?? shes going to come back next week to see if hes moved and if no will send me in for a scan!! xx


----------



## PeanutBean

Aidan's Mummy said:


> l
> Has everyone got their texts buddies sorted?? Because mabey we should put next to the due dates there txt buddies so we know who the contact person is. Any ideas??

Please PM me if you want me to add it to the first post!


----------



## PeanutBean

Lou - I'm not getting presents for LO. It's not like he will know!

Hey malpal, I've got my first antenatal class in a few mins! I'll post on here after, say how it went.


----------



## momandpeanut

Hi all,

Hope everyone is well today ??

Im feeling much better today , ive been to visit friends and we went out for breakfast (Mmm full fry up for me !!) ive had a little bit of a show today but as it was only small and bubba is wiggling away ive kind of ignored it !:blush:
I start my antenatal classes next tuesday night and i really dont know what to expect but anything that will help has got to be a bonus !

PB - enjoy your class !


----------



## Pyrrhic

How is everyone tonight? Haven't been online much, so have spent the last 10mins catching up on this thread. :)

Is anyone else feeling like thecleaning every room in my house everyday with flash and dettol. :rofl:

Also, anyone else's hormones are all over the place? I've been so narky over the past few days. I think coupled with the stress of us moving house doesn't help but I keep snapping at my OH. :blush:

I haven't found a midwife yet, so am going out to the docs again tomorrow. Haven't seen a midwife since 32 weeks now and getting a bit antsy about it. I still have no idea what the local hospital is like or if I can give birth at the midwife run centre, haven't done the nursery, haven't packed my hospital bag, haven't done any of my hypnobirthing stuff in days, etc etc. Feel so underprepared atm. :(

On the bright side though I have a party to go to in my neighborhood tomorrow night. I don't know anyone and I'll be going on my own but I'm feeling brave and figure it's the best way to meet some people around here. :)


----------



## momandpeanut

Hi rafwife , 

I WISH the cleaning bug would get me !!! :dohh:

Ive been a grump the last day or so to poor OH has been wonderful with me stropping about !

Have fun at the party and hope you get your MW sorted soon !


----------



## Rickysgirl

hey girls am now 1 day ova due and for the last week or so my lil 1 has been very quiet is this normal??
xx


----------



## Rickysgirl

oops wrong thread


----------



## malpal

The cleaning bug hit me yesterday...... really hard! Cleaned and washed everything in sight! Nothing was left my poor dog was scrubed and sprayed with some real nice berry smelling stuff, then washed all of her bedding and blankets even her soft toys went in the wash. My DH just stood back and watched (think he was a bit scared....woman posessed and all that!). I was shattered at the end but felt really good!


----------



## Angelmouse

I wish my back would allow me to clean like a mad thing tbh. :( I did some washing and made a loaf of bread and that was me done in! 

I slept for 3hrs this afternoon. :dohh:


----------



## lollylou1

im the same with my back i would love to do things but end up having to get OH to help me anyway, i have been doing lots still just not cleaning big things that i cant reach

Lou
xxx


----------



## Poloma

No sign of the cleaning bug here either! lol
Both lo's had a nap this afternoon so I ended up snoozing on the sofa for an hour and a half! Felt worse for it when I woke up though! and now means Lo's wont be going to bed very early! Aaarrgghh Never mind

Thanks to LollyLou1 and Malpal, my new text buddies! :)
I have friends! hehehe


----------



## malpal

Poloma said:


> No sign of the cleaning bug here either! lol
> Both lo's had a nap this afternoon so I ended up snoozing on the sofa for an hour and a half! Felt worse for it when I woke up though! and now means Lo's wont be going to bed very early! Aaarrgghh Never mind
> 
> Thanks to LollyLou1 and Malpal, my new text buddies! :)
> I have friends! hehehe

Lets drink to having friends......:wine: I feel so much better already!!!!

LollyLou1 Have just noticed you are my DD buddy!!!! 

Does anyone know when the ticker moves to the last box?????


----------



## Nemo and bump

malpal - im due 16th dec as well and im on team pink!


----------



## polo_princess

No sign of the cleaning bug for me either as of yet ... i give it another couple of weeks and i'll be on a complete mad one!!


----------



## malpal

Nemo and bump said:


> malpal - im due 16th dec as well and im on team pink!

Go Team Pink !!!! :happydance:

How are you dealing with Christmas this year???? People keep asking what we will be doing and feel a bit in limbo with the will she be here or won't she!!


----------



## nessajane

ive got the cleaning bug!! :laundry: :iron: :dishes: when its starts girls you wont stop :rofl:


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Nope,I'm not cleaning either,lol.... my mum does all that. :lol:

It's official, I hate my ex..... he has paid jack shit towards lexie so far. So I asked would he pay £100 off the pram. It's £580 for everything. So I text him (we haven't been together 3 weeks) and said I want the money at the end of this month, as I am getting it delivered. He said "You'll get the £100 IF i've got it" Now, I went mad at him. Because he hasn't cared, or supported me through this pregnancy. I've basically gone through it alone. Alls I want off him is £100. And he can't even do that. So I absolutely hate the sod. How can you be so like, not arsed about your 1st baby!? Idiot. I'm proud of myself, to have gotten everything I have for lexie with JSA. I am thinking twice about letting him witness the birth. Argh, I wish I had a fish I could slap him with. Make him grow up, and realise he needs to be a dad, not a childish little boy. 

Sorry girls, Rant over now lol. I gots me a new laptop today wooo! Well, my mum & dad did. But its for xmas, so i've got to wait. :( I love it.


----------



## ~ Vicky ~

:hugs: to you Donna. I know how you feel! I haven't spoken to my ex since August and he hasn't paid a single penny towards anything for Ava. Like you though i'm proud to have gotten it all by myself. They're not worth our time. All the more cuddles for us :) x


----------



## momandpeanut

Donna - :hugs:

Some men are tossers !!!

You should be VERY proud of yourself to have provided everything you need for your daughter !


----------



## nessajane

some bloody men ey!! :grr: 

donna youve done a great job and you should be proud of yourself!! 
im sure youll give lexi enough love for the both of you anyway!! :hugs: xx


----------



## xXDonnaXx

How can he be so heartless though to his 1st child? I don't get it.?

Ah well, he'll miss out on all her life. Her first xmas, her first word...etc.

Shove him! :rofl:


----------



## Nemo and bump

malpal said:


> Nemo and bump said:
> 
> 
> malpal - im due 16th dec as well and im on team pink!
> 
> Go Team Pink !!!! :happydance:
> 
> How are you dealing with Christmas this year???? People keep asking what we will be doing and feel a bit in limbo with the will she be here or won't she!!Click to expand...

am very much in limbo. live away from my family and they really want me there for xmas but trying to explain that if lo isnt here then i wont coz i hate the hospital near them and dont want baby there.


----------



## Tiff

For what it's worth, I'm proud of you guys as well for doing it on your own... that's no easy task! I don't understand what is up with guys like that either. 

If it were me, I wouldn't let him witness the birth. Why should you? It's not like he's done anything for you, right?

That's just my opinon though.


----------



## PeanutBean

Hi all! Antenatal class was good. I updated in my little thread on it.

You all moved rafwife? Hope you find a MW (and a good one) soon! Hope you meet lots of nice new people at your party, and have the energy for it too! I don't think I've got the cleaning bug. I am cleaning a little each day now I'm on leave but that's mostly because the house has been a sty for a long time! Like some of the others I can't manage much. It's not backache, which has generally been minimal for me, but I get so exhausted and I still feel sick a lot plus I wake really early each morning hungry and have to eat or be sick so I'm even more tired through the day.

I've updated some text buddies but can't be bothered to cross reference them against one another! Doh! So PM me if you want yours on!

Donna, sorry about your stupid ex! I was surprised in the birth plan thread when you said you wanted him to cut the cord. I would threaten him with not allowing him at the birth if he is not prepared to support you at all. You're totally within your rights to keep him out. Have you thought about contacting the CSA? And you Vicky. These dastardly men should be made to pay!


----------



## ~ Vicky ~

I've thought about it and I was determined to get every penny I could out of him, but he's that much of a waste of space now, I'd rather him have nothing over me and Ava at all. Obv he won't be on the birth certificate and that's fine by me. I'll probably change my mind at some point but he's made his choice so i've made mine. It probably means he's gotten away with it but I know it'll always be in the back of his head. We have too many mutual friends for that to not happen.


----------



## Pyrrhic

Donna, I think you should be incredibly proud of yourself. Maybe if he goes to the birth it will actually hit home what an idiot he's been. I think you have every right to make him wait outside though!

PB, glad the classes went well :) Sorry you're not feeling too well. :hugs: Being/feeling sick is just horrible and really wipes you out. I hope you're feeling better soon.

malpal, your post made me lol! I was tempted to wash the dogs bed today too but that is so funny! :)

I've swept my kitchen floor three times today and cleaned my bathrooms twice each with bleach. I swear you could eat off the toilet bowl. :rofl:


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Hey girls

How are we all feeling today??
xx


----------



## Ria_Rose

Hello ladies! I know I don't belong here ... although I will be joining you if JJ is very late, lol.

In the November thread we thought it was a nice idea to have a badge linking back to our thread, so we could identify each other in threads etc.

I didn't want anyone to feel left out so I also designed one for you ladies:

https://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll2/Rianna_reo/decemberclub1.jpg

But feel free to work out one of your own if you'd rather.


----------



## Tiff

That's so cute! What a great idea! I don't think anyone would have a problem with it, and thanks so much for thinking of us!

:hugs: I'm going to put it in my sig right now!


----------



## Nemo and bump

Ria_Rose said:


> Hello ladies! I know I don't belong here ... although I will be joining you if JJ is very late, lol.
> 
> In the November thread we thought it was a nice idea to have a badge linking back to our thread, so we could identify each other in threads etc.
> 
> I didn't want anyone to feel left out so I also designed one for you ladies:
> 
> https://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll2/Rianna_reo/decemberclub1.jpg
> 
> But feel free to work out one of your own if you'd rather.

aw thats so cute. how do i add it??


----------



## Ria_Rose

If you do want to use it the code for your sigs is:

[*url=https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/62852-december-mums.html][*img]https://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll2/Rianna_reo/decemberclub1.jpg[/img][/url]

Just delete the 2 *s.


----------



## Nemo and bump

just need to rant:
Urine infection is back by not a popular demand. grrrr!!!!


----------



## Tiff

Aaaand added! Thanks again so much! :hugs:

Sorry to hear about the UTI, Nemo :( I'm prone to them myself, and they definitely make life miserable... even more so when you're pregnant I imagine! Hope you get better soon xoxo


----------



## Nemo and bump

thanks tyff. added december badge now yay


----------



## Pyrrhic

Thanks so much Ria, it's great. :)


----------



## malpal

Ria_Rose said:


> Hello ladies! I know I don't belong here ... although I will be joining you if JJ is very late, lol.
> 
> In the November thread we thought it was a nice idea to have a badge linking back to our thread, so we could identify each other in threads etc.
> 
> I didn't want anyone to feel left out so I also designed one for you ladies:
> 
> https://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll2/Rianna_reo/decemberclub1.jpg
> 
> But feel free to work out one of your own if you'd rather.

Thats a great idea! Thank you for thinking about us! Have added my badge already! xxx:happydance:


----------



## momandpeanut

Thank you Ria its lovely !!!

:hug:


----------



## momandpeanut

Aidan's Mummy said:


> Hey girls
> 
> How are we all feeling today??
> xx

Hello , Im doing ok today but i have no energy at all !!

How are you doing ??


----------



## lollylou1

hi girls im having a crappy day and could just use some company, think that being off work on my own with no one to talk to is getting to me a little, plus i am in mega bad pain with my back which means i aint sleeping at night properly so just feel poo!

sorry for my little rant

Lou
xxx


----------



## momandpeanut

Lollylou - :hugs: 

I feel the same to some days , being all alone at home with no one to talk to can get you down ! 

Hope your backache eases off soon !! x


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Thanks girls. Yeah, I think he will realise what an idiot he's being when he meets his daughter. :) 

I'm so hungry right now, think I'm gonna go make somethin scrummy. 

Wowee, I lurve the badge! It's gr8! I'll add it later. :D 

Aw lolly, I hope your back eases x x


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

momandpeanut said:


> Aidan's Mummy said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls
> 
> How are we all feeling today??
> xx
> 
> Hello , Im doing ok today but i have no energy at all !!
> 
> How are you doing ??Click to expand...

Im feeling fine thanks hun, just up to my ears in college work lol, even though im on leave ive still got all the work to do. As for the endegy bit i dont either i could easily go to sleep now but ive got so much work to do.

lollylou im sorry your feeling so bad. Big hugs:hug: i hope you back isnt too painful 
xx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

malpal said:


> Ria_Rose said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies! I know I don't belong here ... although I will be joining you if JJ is very late, lol.
> 
> In the November thread we thought it was a nice idea to have a badge linking back to our thread, so we could identify each other in threads etc.
> 
> I didn't want anyone to feel left out so I also designed one for you ladies:
> 
> https://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll2/Rianna_reo/decemberclub1.jpg
> 
> But feel free to work out one of your own if you'd rather.
> 
> Thats a great idea! Thank you for thinking about us! Have added my badge already! xxx:happydance:Click to expand...

how do we add the badge??
xx


----------



## Ria_Rose

Ria_Rose said:


> If you do want to use it the code for your sigs is:
> 
> [*url=https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/62852-december-mums.html][*img]https://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll2/Rianna_reo/decemberclub1.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> Just delete the 2 *s.

Someone can always add it to the first page so you can find it :)


----------



## Tiff

Ria_Rose said:


> If you do want to use it the code for your sigs is:
> 
> [*url=https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/62852-december-mums.html][*img]https://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll2/Rianna_reo/decemberclub1.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> Just delete the 2 *s.


That's how. :)


----------



## Angelmouse

Thanks for the sig badge Ria-rose, what a lovely idea. :hugs:

Lollylou I'm in the same boat as you love. Mahoooosive back pain with numb thighs for added interest. :D I'm about to attach myself to my weetie and take some painkillers. 

:hug: for Donna and Vicky; I've been where you are and you are very right to be proud of yourselves. It's always gonna be them left wandering...:hugs:


----------



## Brockie

thanks Ria its very cute!!!! :hugs:

xxxxxx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Aww yay it works. Thanks for the badge Ria_Rose. Great idea and its really nie :D
xx:hug:


----------



## nessajane

Thanks for the badge Ria_Rose XX


----------



## Poloma

Great badge thanks Ria_Rose!

LollyLou - Massive hugs hun xXx


----------



## lollylou1

thanks everyone, i just feeling a little sorry for myself, does anyone here has MSN just though if anyone is at home and fancies a chat throughout the day then we could chat if not no worries.
vicky and donna you should be proud of yourselves and at the end of the day like the others said it will be them missing out on what they will later regret.

Lou
xxx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

lollylou1 said:


> thanks everyone, i just feeling a little sorry for myself, does anyone here has MSN just though if anyone is at home and fancies a chat throughout the day then we could chat if not no worries.
> vicky and donna you should be proud of yourselves and at the end of the day like the others said it will be them missing out on what they will later regret.
> 
> Lou
> xxx

i do now lol mine is ***email address removed, please use pm system to exchange details***
xx


----------



## PeanutBean

Hi all! Sorry you're feeling crappy Lou and Angelmouse. Be strong and proud Donna and Vicky!

I've had a weird day so far. DH is working late and my Mum was going to pop round so I got up early (felt sick), waited for her to arrive for lunch and before taking dogs only for her to ring an hour later saying she wasn't going to be able to come. So ate then and took dogs but felt so sick and tired. My only house job today has been to put on the dishwasher! But I have done two hours embroidery and will do some more in a bit. All with a background of yummy Sharpe!


----------



## ~ Vicky ~

Thanks for the badge Ria, it's awesome.

I feel very 'strange' today. I don't know if it's my mind playing tricks on me because i'm getting impatient or not, but I think i'm starting to get a few 'niggles'. Since last night i've had some really bad period pain style cramps/aches, and i've definitely lost if not most, then all of my plug. I'm Term a week today so I hope it's a sign.


----------



## malpal

It really sounds like everyone is feeling fed up today.............me included! 
Do you think it's because we haven't a birth for a couple of days?????? We need to sprinkle :dust: to all those overdue. I think hearing about people going into labour etc keeps us all going........ there is an end!!!!!!!!!!! 
:hugs: to everyone feeling a little low/unwell xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PeanutBean

That's interesting Vicky, wonder if things are beginning to move for you?


----------



## Sarahkka

Thanks for the badge, Ria! I'll have to add it to my sig!
So, I had a great prenatal yesterday. My platelet count is stabilized (up a bit, actually), so that is officially nothing to worry about, although I do have to continue to be monitored. They have added thyroid monitoring to my bloodwork, as I mentioned the Hashimoto's thread in Preg Club forum to my doctor and asked if I'm at higher risk because my mum has it. Apparently the answer is yes, and I now will be giving a vial of blood to check on that, as well. No big deal - I'm already in there with my sleeve rolled up! :)
So, I did something yesterday that I have never done before: I got a flu shot!
I work with kids and have been urged to do these every year, but I've never bothered because I don't think the statistics support the flu shot as being all that effective. I am not against vaccinations, at all. With the travelling I've done and the animals I've worked with, I have some pretty interesting antibodies floating around in me!:) But I have been sceptical of the flu shot and haven't bothered. Until yesterday. The clinic really recommended it for preggos, so I decided to do it while I was there.
And right after the doctor jabbed me, I remembered that I probably should have waited because I have been fighting a sinus infection all weekend, and if I am under the weather at all, I tend to get really knocked down from vaccines. I think my body is busy fighting off the established bug, and when it has to respond to the vaccine as well, the established bug flares up. Anyway, you'll all be proud of me. After broken sleep, a pounding sinus headache and really revolting substances draining out of my nose all night, I staggered out of bed this morning and called in sick!
And the world didn't stop turning! Imagine that!
So I'm snuggled up with hot tea and a box of tissues and I'm going to sleep, mess around on the computer, sleep, then watch a movie, then sleep, then imperiously demand nice treats be prepared for me by my long-suffering OH, then sleep some more.
You get the picture!
Yay!
I feel better (in spirit) already! :)


----------



## ~ Vicky ~

I have no idea, but I can't help but wonder! I have my 36wk appt tomorrow so i'm going to mention it.


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh Sarahkka, sorry you been feeling rotten! I too am sceptical of the flu jab...

I forgot all about my news! :dohh: Yesterday afternoon the health centre called with my blood results. My ferritin stores have one up from 5 to 6 (my MW did a cheer when I told her at antenatal class last night!) and my red blood cell count is fine. The receptionist wasn't able to tell me my haemoglobin though I am sure they will have tested it. I was only 10.4 before though so it wasn't very low. But interestingly, in the month I've been on iron tablets my Vitamin B12 has dropped from 195 (180 being normal) down to 146.

The GP said he wants me back on iron tablets and to eat more dairy for the Vit B12. I refuse to take iron tablets again so I've started on spatone that my MW recommended. Means I have to pay for it for better than hard black poo and tummy ache for the last weeks of pregnancy!

When I told the MW about the Vit B12 she said I should get the injection, which is something like a jab every other day for 10 days. This is because I am veggie so given that I can't stomach eggs and hardly ever cheese there is only milk and yeast-ex I can get it from. I looked up about Vit B12 deficiency and it's really quite significant, being linked to neural tube defects (though I'm past this stage now of course) but also a methyl-trap thing (won't go into the biochemistry!) but means you get stuck into a cycle of not being able to make methionine which is very important for making proteins. It's strongly linked to neurological conditions and of course is prominent in vegetarians and vegans. The MW was clearly concerned that I wouldn't be able to build up my stores through diet alone and as the GP knows I'm veggie (hence only suggesting dairy intake) he should have known it would be impossible for me to improve the levels in the last 5 weeks of my pregnancy through diet. He is so shit. He's not my normal GP who I never seem to be able to get hold of and who is very good. This guy has been crap every single time I've seen him.

Feel annoyed about the GP but it's good my MW was at the class last night as she's going to sort it all out for me. I find it very suspicious that it's plummeted while I've been on iron tablets though...


----------



## Poloma

Sarahkka sounds like you have a well planned out day ahead!
Well done for getting the flu shot too, and I hope your other test come back ok xXx

I will have to give regular type and cross samples soon (from 36 weeks I think) due to a serious PPH after my daughter was born (lost around 3 1/2 litres of blood and had 3 transfusions) So I will be looking like a pin cushion soon!
Oh the joys of parenthood eh?!!!


----------



## Sophie1205

Thanks Ria for the badge its fab :)

xxx


----------



## polo_princess

Ladies just a quickie ive noticed a few Dec mums still looking for buddies so i've bumped the threads in the buddies section, keep your eye on your thread if you made one for new replies!!

Maybe subscribe to a notification of new replies on the thread!!

Dont want anyone getting forgotten now we all have 4 - 8 weeks to go now!!


----------



## Poloma

Morning Ladies!
Thanks to my two wonderful Lo's I've been up since 3am!
Tired dosent quite cover it really! Noah woke up first, so I tried to settle him back to sleep and then Abbi got up and they both wanted to play!!!!!
Needless to say they WILL be having a nap later and so will mummy xXx
God only know's what I'm going to do with three of them at night! if they all wake up at the same time xXx Thats the downside to having a small age gap I think!
Oh well never mind eh? 
Hope you all have a good day! xXx


----------



## momandpeanut

Morning all,

Seems we are all having these strange days at the minute !!

Sarahka - hope you are feeling better :hugs:
PB - Doctors are so crap sometimes , thank god you have a good MW !!
Vicky - Hope this is bubba starting to get ready to meet mommy !
Poloma - The joys of being a mommy hey :dohh: , hope you get a well earned nap later.

As for me i have another day of NOTHING but waiting for the new boiler to arrive and lots of BnB !!


----------



## malpal

Morning Ladies!
Well had a TERRIBLE night, last night. I feel so miserable this morning! Felt like i was on a yoyo string the amount of times i was up and down! So glad i'm not at work today i think i would be crying at this point if i was. What makes it worse is that DH asked me if i slept well last night!!! WTF is he oblivious to what goes on! The only time he woke up was at 4.35am and he asked me if i had been outside for a cigarette................. I don't smoke. God knows what was going on in his head. 

Sorry for that......... feel a little better now though.
Momandpeanut have just noticed where you are from! Which hospital are you planning to go to??? xx
How is everyone else this morning???

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## momandpeanut

hello, 

Im going to Walsgrave , are you local ??


----------



## malpal

momandpeanut said:


> hello,
> 
> Im going to Walsgrave , are you local ??

Yes i live in Bedworth, but i'm off to the George Eliot. 
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sophie1205

Morning ladies. ive been up since 5am with mild contractions :( 
I was 2cm when they checked on thursday night but I just have no idea whats going on :( I feel awful. Starting to get a cold again too.
Im just not coping too well at the mo :( 
What a great start to the day..

Hope everyone is good

xx


----------



## momandpeanut

Ooo nice to met another local mommy to be !

Sorry to hear you had a bad night , it really makes you feel crap the next day !

Hopefully you can take it easy today as you have no work!

When are you finishing on mat leave ??


----------



## malpal

momandpeanut said:


> Ooo nice to met another local mommy to be !
> 
> Sorry to hear you had a bad night , it really makes you feel crap the next day !
> 
> Hopefully you can take it easy today as you have no work!
> 
> When are you finishing on mat leave ??

Next friday and i can't wait! Feels like i have been counting down to finishing work since i found out i was pregnant! 
Can't believe i won't have to go to work..... have worked F/T since i left school at 16, will prob love it for a few weeks then begin to hate my own company!! Oh well i'm sure LO will keep me busy when she gets here! 
How about you ?? xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nessajane

Morning girls,
Sounds like everyone had a rubbish night sleep last night :(
i hope you get to have some rest today to recharge girls :hugs: xx


----------



## momandpeanut

I bet you carnt wait !!

I lost my job at the start of my pregnancy so i have been at home for most of it and its been very boring at times !!
Hopefully you wont have to long after finishing work before baby arrives !!


----------



## polo_princess

Morning ladies hope your all well!!

M&P hope you have a "fun" day waiting in lol .... i hate waiting in for people, you knwoat that moment you need to nip to the shop for milk the delivery man will turn up you'll miss them lol!!

Sorry you had a bad night Malpal!!

Poor Sophie you just take it easy hun, hope things ease off a little soon for you!!

As for me, im bored at work already and ive only been here 30 mins lol, left hubby at home tucked up on the sofa after his op on his wisdom tooth yesterday, his face is all swollen like a little hamster bless him!! I reaaaaally dont want to be at work today but its my LAST FULL DAY!! I'm in tomorrow morning to clear bits and bobs up and then im done YAY!!


----------



## nessajane

PP at least you havnt got long left in work hun just think of all the lay ins youll beable to have soon!! :D Aww your poor OH i hope he feels better soon!! 
i still have another 4 weeks left but its not too bad as im not doing alot as im training someone to do my job now for 4 weeks so i can kinda sit back and relax but just means less bnb time in the day :(


----------



## malpal

momandpeanut said:


> I bet you carnt wait !!
> 
> I lost my job at the start of my pregnancy so i have been at home for most of it and its been very boring at times !!
> Hopefully you wont have to long after finishing work before baby arrives !!

I bet your well and truly ready for LO to come if you have been off for a while! 
Feel free to keep in touch, it's nice to meet someone local. xxx


----------



## momandpeanut

I wish i was ready for LO i keep putting everything off thinking i have loads of time !! I forget how much time bnb takes up :rofl:

Definatly keep in touch x x


----------



## malpal

PP How exciting!!!!!!!! It's getting close now! Your poor OH, having your wisdom teeth out is really horrible! When i had mine out i had a big black eye after a couple of days! I lived of fish in parsley sauce for about 2 weeks!! Enjoy your last full day xxxxxxxxx


----------



## malpal

momandpeanut said:


> I wish i was ready for LO i keep putting everything off thinking i have loads of time !! I forget how much time bnb takes up :rofl:
> 
> Definatly keep in touch x x

LOL i find i have to give myself little tasks to get me to move off this computer! Like now i'm thinking i need to go to the shop to get some milk, then i will come back make a cuppa and have a little rest! Sitting at the computer of course!!!! :rofl:


----------



## momandpeanut

PP - hope your OH feels better soon !! And YAY at finishing work tomorrow !!

Well my boiler has arrived nice and early so i now have all day to do NOTHING , not even going to do any housework might catch up on a bit of telly ive missed and sucumb to my craving of salt and vinegar crisps !!


----------



## nessajane

sounds like a fab day you got planned there momandpeanut!! enjoy :D xx


----------



## Poloma

Well no sign of the lo's napping just yet!
So far we have all had a bath, I've hooverd through the house, on my 2nd load of washing, emptied the bins, made the beds and prepared a casserole! pmsl xXx (could this be the beginning of nesting for me??)

Hope you ladies that had a crappy night can get a chance to rest up today and Woohoo for going on mat leave PP :)

Oh and I finally bought some things for my hospital bag yesterday and a few bit's for baby!


----------



## malpal

Wow think i maybe feeling a bit lazy today, because just reading about what you have done so far this morning Poloma has made me sleepy!!! Anyone want to join me in having a nice cup of tea???????:coffee:


----------



## Poloma

malpal said:


> Wow think i maybe feeling a bit lazy today, because just reading about what you have done so far this morning Poloma has made me sleepy!!! Anyone want to join me in having a nice cup of tea???????:coffee:

Would love to hun but I cant stomach tea when pregnant (used to drink 6+ cups a day!) have you got any hot chocolate! :D


----------



## malpal

Poloma said:


> malpal said:
> 
> 
> Wow think i maybe feeling a bit lazy today, because just reading about what you have done so far this morning Poloma has made me sleepy!!! Anyone want to join me in having a nice cup of tea???????:coffee:
> 
> Would love to hun but I cant stomach tea when pregnant (used to drink 6+ cups a day!) have you got any hot chocolate! :DClick to expand...

Why yes i have.................. One hot chocolate coming up!:coffee:


----------



## Poloma

malpal said:


> Poloma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> malpal said:
> 
> 
> Wow think i maybe feeling a bit lazy today, because just reading about what you have done so far this morning Poloma has made me sleepy!!! Anyone want to join me in having a nice cup of tea???????:coffee:
> 
> Would love to hun but I cant stomach tea when pregnant (used to drink 6+ cups a day!) have you got any hot chocolate! :DClick to expand...
> 
> Why yes i have.................. One hot chocolate coming up!:coffee:Click to expand...

Thanks Hun xXx :lol:


----------



## alphatee

elloooooo & morning girls......im abit confused i went for my growth scan the other day dont get to see the consulant again till next week.anyway the baby is still a girl pheww lol did her measurements which everything is within normal range apart from her tum which is measuring bigger for her other measurements,,,i asked if that was ok he sed yes & when was i seeing the consulant again!!! im now really confused & worried do u think i should be??? i want to google i no its bad but i just want to b reasurred so the next best thing is ive come on to this thread!! thanks in advance for listening x


----------



## momandpeanut

Count me in on the hot chocolate !! Ive just got out of the bath and need warming up !!

Alphatee - I think if they were concerened they would have bought your consulatant appt forward try not to worry (i know easier said than done !) Oh and congrats on her still being a little girl !!


----------



## Poloma

I had a growth scan last friday, my lo's abdominal measurement was in the higher range too but I dont think its any cause for concern. Baby is doing most of their growing in these last few weeks, pilling on those pounds!!!! 
Try not to worry xXx Im sure all is fine xXx


----------



## alphatee

thank you girls i will try not to worry,,,,she proberbly takes after me ive always had a pot belly lol


----------



## alphatee

Oh and congrats on her still being a little girl !!
thank you momandpeanut x


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Hey girls

alphatee try not to worry hunni, like poloma said she is just putting lots of weight on now. And congrats on her still being a girl :D
xx


----------



## Tiff

Mornin' ladies! I can't have Hot Chocolate :cry: gotta watch the sugars. I told my OH when I've had the baby I want a snickers bar and a hot chocolate waiting for me, lol.

How is everyone this morning? Congrats, Alphatee on it still being a girl! :D


----------



## malpal

Well have just done my ironing and rewarding myself with a little rest! I'm not sure what it's like where everyone else is but it's really miserable here..... so glad i don't need to go out!

One Hot chocolate for momandpeanut :coffee: and what'll you have Tyff????


----------



## Angelmouse

:hissy::hissy:WOAH! Look out watch your backs MAD woman coming through!!! :hissy::hissy:

I just had a complete meltdown because my computer wouldn't load my settings!!! :huh: I think I need therapy, I'm a loon! :wacko: 

I'm about to have some freshly baked bread for my lunch, then once OH has phoned and LO is snoozing I'm going back to bed! :sleep:

How's your back today Lou? Mines starting to really piss me off now; I'm bored of being pregnant! :shy:

Hope someone else has got my chipper vibes today, I'd hate to think that they'd gone to waste. :D


----------



## polo_princess

Looks like you girls have all had a "productive" day lol!!

Thank god the day is over!! For those that are still working are you all thinking that too lol!!


----------



## Sarahkka

I just took another sick day!
And my team of artists is doing fine without me.
It feels so good to sleep and have hot fluids and not worry about anything.
Woke up to the first snow of the year.
I am a winter baby, so I love the snow. I don't love driving in it, but it's so pretty and it means that baby will be here soon. I sort of had in my mind that baby will be here just after winter starts. Six weeks or so, and this wiggly bump becomes a little human being for me to meet!
Still trying to wrap my head around that.


----------



## malpal

PP how was your last full day at work? I can't wait until next friday and that's me all done! xx


----------



## lollylou1

hi girls, i have had a failry busy day left the house at 9 and didnt return till half 5.

been to anti natal and visiting everyone

baby is still breech, if she hasnt turned in 2 weeks got to go to consultant to see if they can turn her or if not book in a section.
they tried 3 times to get blood jabbing me with no success
blood pressure is better too, she actually measure me so not sure if im still measuring bigger
hope all is ok with everyone, my back has been alot better today but because i been sat at everyone houses today its agony again tonight

lou
xxx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Morning girls 

How is everyone today.

Well i have my 36 week appoinment today at 11:00, im going to mention loosing my plug and see what she says. God i hope she doesn't do an internal but most probs will. I know vicky had one when she told her MW about the plug so i probs wont escape it lol.

Lou- i hope baby turns on her own or co-operates when they try to turn her
PP- are you on maternity leave now??
Angelmouse- I hope you feel better soon, im fed up of being preg too. Just think this time next month we all wont have long to go 
xx


----------



## polo_princess

malpal said:


> PP how was your last full day at work? I can't wait until next friday and that's me all done! xx

Tiring :rofl:

I'm in work this morning sorting out a few bits and bobs and then im done, although my boss hasnt turned up today which is nice of him, so i wont see him before i go and probably means im going to get roped into helping the other girl out as she's here on her own!! Bit annoyed with that really i should be enjoying finishing up not getting in a tizz about it!!


----------



## malpal

Good Morning! 
Well today i'm off to have my 34 week scan to check again the position of my placenta! When i went two weeks ago it still hadn't moved, Fingers crossed for today! 

PP... Make sure you enjoy your last day at work!!!!! Don't let them stress you out xx
Aidans Mummy.... Good luck at you appointment today xx

xxx


----------



## nessajane

Morning girlies :D

Aidans mummy good luck at your app today!! god 36 weeks not long for you now hun!!

PP enjoy your last day at work :happydance: bit poor of your boss not to turn up really!! 

Malpal i hope your placenta has moved for you!! Good luck!! xx


----------



## lollylou1

well morning all, i got no plans for today what so ever, except chill on the settee

good luck all the girls with appointments today

pp try and enjoy your last bit of time at work

hope everyone else is doing ok, anyone got any plans for the day

Lou
xxx


----------



## Poloma

Morning All
Got a better nights sleep and almost a lie in! Kids got me up at 7 this morning which is pretty rare!
Feel worse for it though? Go figure?



Aidans mummy hope your appointment goes well hun xXx

Got my fingers crossed for you Malpal really hope your placenta has moved for you!! xXx


----------



## malpal

Poloma said:


> Morning All
> Got a better nights sleep and almost a lie in! Kids got me up at 7 this morning which is pretty rare!
> Feel worse for it though? Go figure?
> 
> 
> 
> Aidans mummy hope your appointment goes well hun xXx
> 
> Got my fingers crossed for you Malpal really hope your placenta has moved for you!! xXx

Ah Thanks, Glad you had a better night sleep! Have a good day xx


----------



## momandpeanut

Morning all,

PP - have a good last day at work !
Malpal- hope your placenta has moved !
Heather - Good luck with your appt hope alls well !
Poloma - Glad you had a better nights sleep , but i know what you mean about feeling worse , strange isnt it :dohh:

As for me a day of a bit of housework and walking the dog !!


----------



## ~ Vicky ~

Aidan's Mummy good luck at your appointment! Internals aren't all that bad really. Honest :)

I had literally zero sleep last night as I was getting really bad pains in my back and heaps of braxton hicks even though I was going sod all. I'm kinda stuck in limbo now - I'm not in labour but i'm getting niggles all over the place. I can see why Mummy's get so depressed and anxious when they're almost at their due dates/overdue, now. Gah.

Hope you're all okay!


----------



## lollylou1

i cant actually think of anything worse than being overdue it is taking long enough to get to my due date let alone being overdue.

weather here miserable today which is making me want to do nothing, im still in my pjs

Lou
xxx


----------



## malpal

I have been getting myself into a right state just lately worrying about going overdue! I keep working things out like............ If i'm due on the 16th dec and here they leave you 12 days before inducing, then thats the 28th dec, then i could be a day or so if i'm induced and then if i have to stay in hospital...... me and LO will be stuck in hospital on new years eve while evryone else is celebrating!!!! It's really bothering me i would really really like her here and to be at home before christmas! 
You see this is what happens when you sit around thinking to much...................... you drive yourself mad!!!!!!!!!!!!!:hissy::hissy::hissy:


----------



## lollylou1

i agree malpoal, we due the same day and i keep thinking that i dont know whether i would be so bothered about being overdue if being overdue didnt mean she might come at any time over christmas, i have no ideas what to do over christmas regards arrangements with family and dinner etc what have you planned to do?

Lou
xxx


----------



## ~ Vicky ~

I know what you mean. I still have 3 and a half weeks til my due date but i'm already fed up.


----------



## nessajane

:hugs: girls, im fed up to and im a a few weeks behind you, i could be a january mum!!
i really hope im not mind!! i really really dont want to go overdue!! if i do it means i could have upto another 9/10 weeks left!! and im really starting to struggle at the moment, my skin around my sides is so sore from where its strecthing and nothing easies it ive tried hot baths, rubbing them with bio-oil but its still really painfull! i dont know how im going to cope if i do go overdue!! 

fingers crossed for you ladies you go ontime!! xx


----------



## momandpeanut

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Im having one of those days to ladies ! The thought of going over is a nightmare, I feel grumpy tired and just down right moody today !! I carnt wait for bubba to be here !

My lovely OH put the cot together last night because i was feeling yucky and i think thats just made me feel like its forever until i meet this baby !!!


----------



## lollylou1

i know people get fed up when they are close to their due date, but to be honest its never something i have asked anyone but always presumed it was because you are big and uncomfortable, but to me its everything feeling low and shitty, not just the fact im the size of a small whale!!!


----------



## nessajane

i think because the end is in sight it makes us want to hurry it up even more and get it over and done with!! thats how i feel at the moment!! im fed up with feeling fat and frumpy and am sooo looking forward to getting back into shape but then that depresses me coz thats going to take a while too!!


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Hey girls im back now. It went really well . My BP was fine, Urine was fine. She checked his position and i asked what they class as fully engaged as i know some of us got a bit confused and she said 5/5th is fully engaged. I was 4/5th's so my clever little man is doing really well engaging . She listened to his heartbeat and it was between 140-150 and she said it was lovely and strong. He has moved from the back to back position, so he as had a little twirl inside me which is good.

I told MW about the show and she said judging on how engaged he is and how i described it, it was defiantly my plug but she didn't do an internal as she said there was no need. God i love my MW lol. She booked me back in in 2 weeks for my 38 week appointment but she said i probs wont be needing that one, as she thinks i may not reach my due date (She also said if i do need that one not to kill her lol).

xx


----------



## momandpeanut

Glad all went well and YAY on not having an internal !!


----------



## nessajane

glad it went well aidans mum!! least one of us december mum may not go overdue!! good news for that!! xx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

nessajane said:


> glad it went well aidans mum!! least one of us december mum may not go overdue!! good news for that!! xx

knowing my luck i will now the MW has said that lol
xx


----------



## nessajane

Aidan's Mummy said:


> nessajane said:
> 
> 
> glad it went well aidans mum!! least one of us december mum may not go overdue!! good news for that!! xx
> 
> knowing my luck i will now the MW has said that lol
> xxClick to expand...

i got my fingers and toes crossed for you hun you dont!! xx


----------



## ~ Vicky ~

I was told yesterday that i'm 1/5ths engaged which means my MW could only feel 1/5ths of the baby's head above my pelvis. If you're 5/5ths engaged then it means she could feel all of the head, so you're less engaged??

I'm even more confused now.

Glad the appointment went well anyway.


----------



## malpal

lollylou1 said:


> i agree malpoal, we due the same day and i keep thinking that i dont know whether i would be so bothered about being overdue if being overdue didnt mean she might come at any time over christmas, i have no ideas what to do over christmas regards arrangements with family and dinner etc what have you planned to do?
> 
> Lou
> xxx

We haven't made any plans at all. People are asking all the time what we are doing and we just don't know what to say. My mum is counting us in for dinner whether we go there to eat or have meals on wheels delivered to us at home!! This is the worse bit for me i think as i'm such a planner i feel a bit lost!! xx


----------



## Sarahkka

I think the crappy sleep curse made its way across the Atlantic last night.
I woke up at 4 am and couldn't get back to sleep. I feel great now, but I have a long day and I'll be completely dead by the end of it, unless my squirrelly energy returns.
I have to go into work today, unfortunately.
I could happily go on mat leave right now and I still have almost four weeks to go until I actually do.
I think I am foreseeing as much working from home as possible in my future.
Have a great day, girls!


----------



## Pyrrhic

atm I don't mind the idea of going overdue. I can't really believe that I'm due in 5 weeks and I have to admit I feel fine about hanging on until 7 weeks if she's late. Yeah I'm uncomfy, my sleep is crap, back hurts, etc but I'm still enjoying being pregnant.

Ask me again in a few weeks though :rofl:


----------



## Angelmouse

Hello girls. :hi:

I have regained my composure! :rofl:

Thankyou Aidans Mummy for your acknowledgement of my pain. :D :hugs: I'm glad your appt went well and LO is getting into position, should be on the way soon then. :dance:

I have my antenatal in an hour; time for more blood letting. :roll:

I don't have another one until 36wks at the hospital when I have a scan but that's only TWO WEEKS before I go in for my op. :shock:

Hope all you fed up Mummys are feeling better soon. :hug:


----------



## momandpeanut

Angelmouse - good luck with your appointment hope alls well !!

So today i havent moved , apart from to eat and boy i can eat !!! I have a huge craving for onion bajis so ive eaten 3 and then some apple and blackberry pie and im still searching for something else !

Somebody stop me before i eat the entire contents of this house !! :dohh:


----------



## Angelmouse

Thanks honey. :D

I always find I'm more hungry if I haven't done anything. I just had a yummy Peanut Butter sarnie. Nom Nom. :munch:


----------



## momandpeanut

Oooo i think i have some peanut butter !!

Might have a sandwich thats got to be better than more junk food !!


----------



## nessajane

good luck for your appointment angelmouse!!

momandpeanut i get days when i cant stop eating too!! somedays i eat so much i make myself feel sick :sick:

At the moment im trying to eat fruit to curb my sugar cravings but its just not the same :( i much prefer :cake: :rofl: xx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

rafwife- i bet you will totally change your mind in a few weeks about not being bothered if you go over due. i bet you will be ready to kill someone ( i know i will ivf i go over, first on my list is OH :rofl:)

Angelmouse- Good luck with your appoinment and i hope the MW is gentle when she takes your blood. God i hate needles lol. Wow i can't belive you are due for your op in just over 6 weeks that has gone fast(probs not for you lol). oooh peanut butter, ive got a craving for that on toast but it has to be the bit at the end of the loaf, but i havnt got any peanut butter in :hissy: and last week when we did have it in all i go t was "ooooh you shouldnt be eating that" to which i replied my MW didnt seem bothered about it so im not" that shut my OH up lol.

momandpeanut- I know what you mean about eating, i think my OH thinks im just being a fatty now lol.

nessajane- yerp ive tried that fruit thing, like you said it totally not the same lol

Is anyone OH driving them mad. All i get now if i say how uncomfertble i am is "plenty of women do it, more than once so it can'tbe that bad". and he came out with "if i could be pregnant it wouldnt bother me i'd just get on with it, thats what men do"

the last one made me laugh if men were pregnant im sure they be layed on the sofa for nine months moaning how horrible it is :rofl: Sorry thats a bit of an evil thing to say. But im in an evil mood towards men at the moment:muaha:
xx


----------



## nessajane

My OH used to joke around at first saying men could do it easily and you women make a fuss of it all, but this last week or so my OH has seen me feeling abit down and in pain with my sides so has been quite supportive!! how long it lasts mind i dont know :rofl: they would feel differently if they had a LO taking over their bodies!! oohh it would be a whole new ball game!!


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

nessajane said:


> My OH used to joke around at first saying men could do it easily and you women make a fuss of it all, but this last week or so my OH has seen me feeling abit down and in pain with my sides so has been quite supportive!! how long it lasts mind i dont know :rofl: they would feel differently if they had a LO taking over their bodies!! oohh it would be a whole new ball game!!

aww hun its good he is being supportive about all the pain you are in. I think my OH needs to be a bit more like that. I hope the pain gets better soon hunni :hug:
xx


----------



## Tiff

I keep meaning to write in here, then I start reading the comments from people who are eating and whatnot, I get hungry and have to leave so I can go back downstairs and get some more food! 

:rofl: Thanks alot, ladies! lol j/k ;)

Hope everyone is feeling okay today! I'm rough... constant leg cramps ALL FREAKING NIGHT and the only way to get rid of them was to stand up and put my weight (massive as it is at the moment) on them. I'm a cranky Tiffany today. :(


----------



## lollylou1

hi girls, well my day of nothing turned into a day of trailing around the town with a friend, we went and had lunch, i had jacket potato with cheese and beans YUM!!! then i went to try and find a maternity top that actually covers my tummy which didnt happen!!!
going to play bingo with my friend tonight so hopefully i will win and that will cheer me up.

Aidan's mummy glad your appointment went well

Angelmouse hope your appointment goes well and hope your pains have eased up a bit

nessa i havent even bothered with the fruit thing lol chocolate is much better LOL

momandpeanut, i have been trying to be really good with eating since being off and to be honest have only been having breakfast lunch and tea, but i did have dominos pizza as one of those teas lol

rafwife are you mental, i think your the only one i have read about on here who is still enjoying being pregnant, i wish i didnt mind going overdue.

hope everyone else is doing ok and that i havent missed anyone out if so i am sorry

Lou
xxx


----------



## polo_princess

Right ladies now im on maternity leave your all stuck with me!!

Must go and cook some dinner tonight, poor OH hasnt been able to eat anything since tues but he says he's ready for some "real" dinner bless him, so ive got to concoct something lol!!

Loook at you all getting worried at the thought of going overdue lol!! TBH at the moment i dont really mind, although it would really really like mini pp to be here just in time for christmas, i dont wanther to be in my belly on christmas day i want her out lol


----------



## lollylou1

thats the only reason i bothered about going overdue, i want her here in time for christmas, i hate not knowing whats happening and obviously with labour you never know when its going to happen but i cant plan christmas properly because we havent ot much family and i dont want to waste money buying nice things for christmas to not eat them even though i know with a newborn it will be stressful i want her first christmas to be special

Lou
xxx


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Afternoon everybody =) Hope you're all good. Poor Tyff having cramp. :hugs: 

Heather,I'm glad your appointment went well,& yay he's flipped! :) Gr8!

I went to see my consultant today.Everything is fine.And she is 3/5ths engaged? Not got a clue what that means but yeah. :D


----------



## nessajane

tyff i hope your legs cramps ease off for you!! i know how much they bloody hurt!!

lollylou have fun tonight at bingo i hope you win something :D 

PP youre soo lucky on maternity leave now!! i get really jealous when i here about you girls finishing work!! enjoy your lay ins :D

Donna im glad youre app went well!! 

chow for now xx


----------



## malpal

Evening everyone.... Sorry for the essay!!!!!!!
Well just got back from my scan appointment! What a drama!!! 
My scan was to check the position of my placenta again as it was still low 2 weeks ago. My appointment was at 3.00pm but i got there for about 2.45pm (i like to be early). 
So scans were running 40 mins behind so i settled down in the waiting area. I haven't been to work all week because i haven't been feeling 'right'. 
So after about 20mins i start feeling really unwell, i can feel myself sweating and i feel really flushed. My head felt like it was pulsating so much it was going to explode!!! The waiting was FULL of people and i started to panic.... what did i do i texted my DH to ask him what to do!!!!!! Why, i have no idea. He called me straight away and told me to go and tell someone... Just then i was called to go in, got into the scan room and the lady was asking me loads of questions but i just couldn't understand what she was saying.
She then started to moan about my bladder not being full enough!!!!!!!!!!! I got really stroppy and said that at 3.00pm (the time of my appointment) it was super full. How can they expect someone at 34 weeks to sit there with a full bladder for 40 + mins.... :hissy:
She sent me away to go drink more water and didn't seem to be bothered that i didn't feel well. 
So i took a walk down to the assessment unit and found a nice midwife. By this time i was nearly in tears, :cry: 
She put me onto a bed and asked what was wrong. I felt as if i was drunk and my words were all slurred, she took my BP which was high, (it has been getting higher each time i visit my MW). She really calmed me down and i started to feel somewhat better. My next MW appointment isn't untill tuesday so she asked me to come back to the hospital on saturday to be re-checked. 
Then with a full bladder off i went back to be scanned......................
Some good news my placenta has moved!:happydance:
I then felt really bad as i had told my DH not to worry about going with me as last time we went it wasn't very clear............ 
Boy it was different this time! 
The sonographer asked me if i could see all the 'sparkles' around her head, this was her hair!!!!!!! Her face was soooooooo clear you could see her eyes moving around!!!!!! Seeing this just makes everything worthwhile!!! 

Sorry for going on ladies but i feel so much better for getting it off my chest!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nessajane

malpal - yay you your placenta moving!! 

sorry to hear you wernt feeling well i hope youre feling better now hun:hugs: xx


----------



## Pyrrhic

malpal- how are you feeling now? I get dizziness with pins and needles and it feels like my heart is racing quite often. It was really scary at first. Had you had enough to eat and drink? :hugs: hope you feel better now.

pp- yay for maternity leave! :happydance: Now you can veg on BnB all day like the rest of us! :)

I'm finding it all very exciting that people's bumps are engaged now! It's not going to be long now ladies! 

I meet my new MW on Monday so I'm very excited. Have lots of questions to ask about the local hospitals and things. I'm just glad to be getting things sorted now. 

I've started planning Bump's Christening :blush: I figure I should at least book somewhere if I want to have it in March as the area is very busy for weddings at weekends.

OH and I have *still* not agreed on a colour for the nursery. We can't decide between two shades and we've now painted 12 samples on the wall. It looks like a friggin kaleidescope in there :rofl:


----------



## Angelmouse

Aw Malpal hope you're feeling better now. I hate it when waiting rooms get all stuffy. :hugs: Glad your placenta has moved up now too. :D

Poor cranky Tyff. :hugs: Hope your leggies feel better soon. 

Congratulations PP on finally making it to Mat leave :lol: Hope you thought of something yummy for Carl to eat. :D

So my appt went as normal. There was a trainee in today and she was quite sweet. Took her a while to find Bubbles heartbeat but she did eventually, and palpate? Jeez I thought she was push him out the other side. :shock: Bloods were quite easy today for a change and my BP is steady as ever. The best news is that there was NAD in my weewee. :dance: No Glucose. :yipee: Means I'm clear of GD. WOOOT!!! Still have to monitor but...Bubble is head down and measuring a teeny bit large for dates but I think that will level out overall. So I'm happy with his progress, just so long as he stays put until 23rdDec! :blush:


----------



## Poloma

Yay for MalPal!!!!! So glad the placenta has moved for you :) I know how worrying that wait can be xXx Hope you are feeling better now.

Had a pretty good day today! Took the kids to the park for an hour this morning thn had a mooch around town, didnt actually buy anything either! lol

Noah is at nursery tomorrow morning so might have a bit of retail therapy with Abbi, got to get my Raspberry Leaf Tablets and a few more bits for my hospital bag :)
Nothing too exciting really!


----------



## bambikate

ahh I've missed about 20 pages :cry: right, its major BnB catch up time tomorrow, catch up with my BnB December girls! thanks for the cute Dec Mum's badge Ria - I pinched it too!!!! x x


----------



## Sophie1205

Lovely pic Bambikate :)
 
xx


----------



## Sarahkka

And I'm back home sick again.
Okay, I think I'm getting all conspiracy theory paranoid about that flu shot I had on Monday.
I keep getting these weird fever flashes. My face gets all flushed and I feel really dizzy and horrible.
I had to come home halfway through the day.
Is this just me dealing with a sinus infection while pregnant and immuno-compromised or did that stupid flu shot make me way sicker?
I guess I'll just go drink another 300 gallons of hot water and lemon and lie on the couch.
Blergh.


----------



## Pyrrhic

Hope you feel better soon sarahkka :hugs:

I've just taken a funny turn. Tummy cramps, pains in my legs and dizziness. Not feeling very well atm, but hopefully it will pass soon.


----------



## nessajane

hope you feel better soon sarahkka!! have a rest and relax xx


----------



## Angelmouse

OH NO! Poor girl.

Have you tried warm Lemonade? It sounds weird but really helps buck you up. :hugs:

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Heya bambikate :D :wave:
xx


----------



## Pyrrhic

Feeling shit :cry:

Bad period like cramps and back pain. My bump is really tight too. Have tried paracetamol, a warm bath, bouncing on my my ball and nothing is helping. Have been feeling this way since 7ish. Doesn't feel like contractions (pain is constant, not coming and going) but I can't sleep and feel rubbish. :(


----------



## Sophie1205

Rafwife, have you phoned your hospital to see what they say?
I know how you feel though, Im the same with all these pains.
Hope you feel better xxx


----------



## Pyrrhic

No, not yet. I've moved so my registering appointment with my MW isn't until Monday and I don't really want to go to an unfamiliar hospital at this time of night. I'll just see how it goes for now, and if it gets much worse then I may ring. 

How are you feeling now hun?


----------



## Pyrrhic

Managed to get about 4 hours sleep (on and off) so feel a bit better for it. Man I'm friggin sore now though! Things are getting quite nippy. Been up since about 5ish bouncing on my ball and drinking hot cups of tea.


----------



## Nemo and bump

aw bless have your pains not let up? i had crap night sleep between legs and hips cramping and going to the loo. woke up hakf an hour ago with strong craving for peanut butter


----------



## Pyrrhic

Nope, have got worse but haven't changed if that makes sense. They are more sore, but haven't been contraction like at all. I'm going for a bath soon to see if that helps at all.

Sounds like you might have siactic pain? Hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## Pyrrhic

Ok, getting frustrated now.

Ring labour ward of local hospital, or wait an hour and ring GP practice that I technically haven't registered with yet? (first appointment on Monday)


----------



## polo_princess

Awww it eases off for you soon hun :hugs:

Cant believe we've lost one of our december mummies already!! eeeek thats just too scary"!!:hissy:


----------



## alphatee

i cant believe vicky has ava already wow!!! i had to look at her profile to b sure that is was the same vicky lol i agree that too scary pp


----------



## Sophie1205

Rafwife - sorry i didnt see your post yesterday. Im feeling a bit shit myself :( I feel really sick today, have had hardly any sleep and I cant eat. But poor you!!!! You should really speak to someone, which hospital are u going to ring?

Alphatee - I know!! It doesnt feel real that she's had her already! 


x


----------



## nessajane

Morning Girls,

Hope everyones well :D 

rafwife sorry your feeling crappy hun, i really hope you feel better soon!! :hugs:

PP Enjoy your first day of your maternity leave!! have you got anything nice planned??


----------



## Sophie1205

:cry: I feel so shit today. I feel extremelly sick and just cant eat or sleep.
Ive just been for a walk around the park but I just feel worse. Im burning up and ive turned the radiator off and the bedroom window is open and Im still boiling.

Boo hoo :( :(


----------



## nessajane

sophie poor you i hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## momandpeanut

Morning All, 

Ok now im scared we are already a december mommy down !!! :shock::shock:
But congratulations Vicky !!

Rafwife - sorry to hear you are in so much pain , hope you can get to see someone soon!

PP - hope you are enjoying your 1st day on maternity leave !

Sophie - sorry to hear you feel so unwell to :hugs:


----------



## lollylou1

where have i been i havent seen that vicky has had ava yet oh god so much happens when you go to bed around here lol.

hope your feeling better soon rafwife

nemo hope you satisfied the peanut butter craving

pp enjoy your first day off

Lou
xxx


----------



## momandpeanut

So come on ladies what are your exciting plans for the weekend ???

Im off to a comedy club tonight with the OH and his family so im really looking forward to that as its been forever since i went out , tomorrow mooching around town , and sunday visiting my sick nan , fetching my car seat from my dads and a 1 year olds birthday party !


----------



## polo_princess

nessajane said:


> PP Enjoy your first day of your maternity leave!! have you got anything nice planned??

Nope lol

I could get the hang of this for the next few weeks though, got up at 7.30 fed OH his breakfast and packed him off to work, and well .....

I've just woken back up again :rofl:


----------



## nessajane

nothing exicting going on in my life this weekend!! OH is off to his friends for the night tomoro for boys night as the boxing is on at silly oclock in the morning so home alone for me to watch the normal saturday night tv :D 
so thats as good as it gets for me!!

Comedy club sounds fun!! :D i hope you have a nice time!!

Aww PP sounds like a great morning i cant wait to lie in, knowing me ill stay in work mode tho :dohh:


----------



## polo_princess

Ahhh that'll be ok Nessa, you'll have us to keep you company while you watch x factor lol!!


----------



## lollylou1

nothing good planned for me, going to a house firework display tonight with some friends, tomorrow i think i will be relaxing and sunday food shopping and starting to pack for my weekend away next weekend cos im going to sunny Blackpool yippeeeee! lol

glad you had a nice lazy morning pp

nessa saturday tv sounds good x factor is on lol

momandpeanut hope you have a good night at the comedy club, i always wanted to go to one but never have

Lou
xxx


----------



## nessajane

aww a weekend away sounds great lollylou bet you cant wait :D 

Yep tomoro i will be sat on the sofa watching xfactor with laptop on my lap and some kinds treats to eat i expect!! oh i have an exicting life :rofl:


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Ok i must have missed something. Has vicky had her LO??
xx


----------



## lollylou1

i originally come from blackpool, so im going to visit all my family and take all my christmas presents etc as i wont be going again now till after the baby is born. 
it will be very stressful as any time with family drives me insane.....

Lou
xxx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Just seen the post on Vicky. I can;t belive Ava is her :D. One december mum down the rest of us to go
xx


----------



## Angelmouse

Blimey, I'd best go and check that out. 8-[

RAFWife-UTIs can present with those symptoms, dunno whether I've said that to you before or not :blush: sorry if I did already. You really ought to go and get checked out. Are you on a base? Could you see the Doc there? Or maybe go back to your other docs if it's not too far? Hope you feel better soon. :hugs:

I spent the whole night dreaming that my OH had gone out, got pissed right up and given nearly £1000 to a bird he'd just met. :hissy: He didn't get the best side of me this morning, :blush: Poor boy. Specially since he announced that he's working all day tomorrow. :sulk: So I have yet another day of running around after our 2yrold whilst trying to convince myself that I'm not about to keel over. :yipee:

Rigth gonna check out this Vicky story. :D

Have a good weekend all you chickadees. 

:hug:


----------



## polo_princess

Has Vicky having her baby kinda hit anyone ese the same way as me?

Maybe its just the mix of feelings, leaving work to go on mat leave and pottering around the house all day has left me a little worried, like it doesnt feel like this is my life its someone elses, im supposed to be at work earning money, and then Vicky's LO arriving so soon, we havent got long left eeek!!


----------



## momandpeanut

polo_princess said:


> Has Vicky having her baby kinda hit anyone ese the same way as me?
> 
> Maybe its just the mix of feelings, leaving work to go on mat leave and pottering around the house all day has left me a little worried, like it doesnt feel like this is my life its someone elses, im supposed to be at work earning money, and then Vicky's LO arriving so soon, we havent got long left eeek!!

Oh definatly !! I feel slightly overwhelmed this morning i carnt believe that in a couple of weeks im actually going to be a mommy !!


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

polo_princess said:


> Has Vicky having her baby kinda hit anyone ese the same way as me?
> 
> Maybe its just the mix of feelings, leaving work to go on mat leave and pottering around the house all day has left me a little worried, like it doesnt feel like this is my life its someone elses, im supposed to be at work earning money, and then Vicky's LO arriving so soon, we havent got long left eeek!!

yeah it has totally shocked me and acred me lol. She due two days before me which is so scary cos that means any of us could go at any time :shock:
xx


----------



## polo_princess

Thank god its not only me being hormonal and freaking out lol, was getting worried then!!


----------



## Pyrrhic

Back from the doctors and it's not great :cry:

No UTI, which is good news, but Bump is in the wrong position. She's back to back and head down so putting lots of pressure on me. :(

Fingers crossed she moves in the next week, otherwise I'm looking at a difficult delivery or c-section. :cry:

GP didn't do an internal and said I could go up to hospital if I wanted as I'm still cramping but I've decided to stay at home for now and just see how I feel.


----------



## Poloma

Hugs Rafwife xXx Glad you got checked out but sorry its not great news xXx

A lady on another forum I go on had her dec baby in Oct!!!! Quite premature but healthy none the less xXx She was actually due after me!!! 
I keep panacking in case this lo decides to come early as we have no family or friends in the area, so it could mean me going it alone whilst Dp looks after the two lo's at home!!!!

Got family comming for xmas but theres no garantee baby will arive on time either! lol


----------



## Sophie1205

Sorry to hear that Rafwife - but be glad its not a UTI!
I have a UTI and Leo's back to back with me, and Im in early slow labour - ohhh the pain lol.
Really sorry your going through that though :hugs: Hope it gets sorted and LO moves for you, if the pain does get worse though, go to the hospital, you dont have to suffer at home hun.

xxx


----------



## momandpeanut

:hugs: rafwife - sorry to hear bubba is in the wrong position , have you got a ball to bounce on i know some girls swear by them !!


----------



## Tiff

:hugs: to you Rafwife, hopefully LO will turn!

Got my 32 weeks app't today with my ob/gyn. Will hopefully see what's in store for me with having GDM, I'm not that opposed to having Baby Girl early! 

Hmm... so Vicky was the first December Mom to have her baby! Wonder who's next???? It's so exciting!!!! I guess it's not as real for me as I'm not due until the end of December, but I can't wait to start reading all your posts on how your waters have broken or you're having contractions!!!!

Fingers crossed that I get good news today!

:happydance:


----------



## Uvlollypop

yay for vickys baby!!! if mines not here next im going to cry!


----------



## Brockie

momandpeanut said:


> :hugs: rafwife - sorry to hear bubba is in the wrong position , have you got a ball to bounce on i know some girls swear by them !!

yep like momandpee says get bouncing on a ball hon it works wonders and will have that babe spun round in no time!!!

xxx


----------



## Mummy2Many

:hi: to you all! just wanted to pop in and say hi.. since I should have technically been in here with you... but well Isebelle had other ideas. So technically *I* was the first december mum to have their baby so I win lol. Hope you are all doing good & I hope those babies start moving soon.. can't wait to see lots of pictures of all these gorgeous December babies that are soon going to be here :happydance: 
:hug: to all! xx


----------



## momandpeanut

Mummy2Many said:


> :hi: to you all! just wanted to pop in and say hi.. since I should have technically been in here with you... but well Isebelle had other ideas. So technically *I* was the first december mum to have their baby so I win lol. Hope you are all doing good & I hope those babies start moving soon.. can't wait to see lots of pictures of all these gorgeous December babies that are soon going to be here :happydance:
> :hug: to all! xx

Hello , i nearly posted earlier that i thought you were the first dec mommy to pop but i couldnt remember if it was dec or the end of nov !! :dohh:

I see your little girl is looking even more beautiful with every photo you must be very proud ! x


----------



## polo_princess

Awww Rafwife i hope LO turns soon!! Get bouncing on your ball lady!!

Well ladies ... who's going to be the next december mummy to pop? We're hijacking some of the November mummies slots :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Pyrrhic

Have been bouncing on my ball everyday since I got it :dohh: I find it comfy to sit on too rather than the sofa. Still, fingers crossed she'll turn and hopefully I will get some sleep tonight!


----------



## nessajane

rafwife i hope your LO turns for you soon!!

Tyff good luck for your appointment xx


----------



## bambikate

Aidan's Mummy said:


> Heya bambikate :D :wave:
> xx

Hey hun!!!!! lol I can't believe Vicky has had her baby! I was texting her last night and this morning I had a text to say Ava was born and then a bit later a gorgeous photo of her LO!!!! 

It's deffo affected me too PP, she was my DD buddy and I was joking with her who was gonna be first and erm.... now she's had her!!!! woah! x x


----------



## Angelmouse

Glad you've been to the docs Rafwife and that it's not a UTI. Try to lean forwards plentyso that gravity can spin that little monkey. :D

Hope you sleep a bit better tonight. :hugs:

I think Vickys news has affected Bubble more than me coz he's been 'practising' for most of the day. I thought I was off earlier on, had some fairly serious tightenings that were more than a bit uncomfortable. :argh:

Anyone know how far along Vicky was?


----------



## polo_princess

36 weeks!! Eeeek thats only 2 ahead of me and 5 ahead of you angelmouse!!


----------



## bambikate

Angelmouse she was 36+2 same as me - woooooaaaah! x x


----------



## Angelmouse

:shock: :argh: :shock:

*dashes upstairs to finish packing hospital bag!!!*

Thanks girls. :D


----------



## Pyrrhic

I haven't even got a cot or moses basket yet :dohh:

Scary to think they could come anytime now!


----------



## polo_princess

All i have for my hopsital bag is maternity pads and some new knickers ... ahhhh that'll do in an emergency lol


----------



## Angelmouse

:rofl:

I just need to wash all the stuff for mine, I'm way too organised! I'm getting bored now coz I got nothing left to do. :dohh:


----------



## Pyrrhic

Angelmouse, you can come over and get me organised :rofl:


----------



## bambikate

Holly!!! I just realised you haven't got who your text buddy is in your siggy! Naughty lady! I'll send this guy after you! :ninja: What is mini PP decides to make an early appearance? We'll need updates Mrs !!! :hissy: x x


----------



## polo_princess

Kate i have a few but i was trying to wait nearer the time incase any of them go pop and will be dead busy lol.

Dont send the ninja round im too tired to kick his butt lol


----------



## Angelmouse

rafwife said:


> Angelmouse, you can come over and get me organised :rofl:

You wouldn't like it Sweetie, I'm a tough taskmaster. :rofl:

Maybe Bambikate can send her Ninjas round. :ninja::ninja:

:rofl:


----------



## Sophie1205

Aww Vicky's not coming home tonight now as Ava's not feeding properly. 
I still cant believe how quickly she had her though. 
xx


----------



## bambikate

lol Ok I've told him to go home now. Ha ha. Oh gosh never thought of that all my buddies will prob pop before me - one already has - lmao x x


----------



## bambikate

Angelmouse said:


> rafwife said:
> 
> 
> Angelmouse, you can come over and get me organised :rofl:
> 
> You wouldn't like it Sweetie, I'm a tough taskmaster. :rofl:
> 
> Maybe Bambikate can send her Ninjas round. :ninja::ninja:
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: x x


----------



## polo_princess

Thats what i was thinking about text buddies, all of mine are reaaally close to my DD so i may well have to sweet talk one of the Jan mums into doing it lol


----------



## roxie78

Hi all, I've just been reading through all these pages! Taking forever though! I discovered these forums recently so thought I'd better post on here! I'm due on 3rd December with my first! I have PM'd Peanutbean so I guess the first post will be updated at some point?


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Hey roxie78 welcome to the dec mums club :wave:

How has everyones day been??


----------



## katix333

mines been good even though i seemed to have gone crazy wanting jayden now i cant wait any longer! i was fine yesterday, but now its just kicking in! xxx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

I totally get what you mean about wanting baby now. I saw one of my friends in town today with her 4 week old baby girl. She was so tiny and it was hard to imagine i was going to have a baby soon and i really wanted him to come there and then. Not long now tho hun
xx


----------



## katix333

i know, its gone so fast, so will probably drag on from now, my friend was due a week before me and she had a girl yesterday, they have to stay in though as she's not feeding properly, so will go and see her when shes home, so in a way it makes me think, stay put for a little bit longer, to be on the safe side, but on the other hand i just want my baby! xxx


----------



## PeanutBean

Hello! Been too busy and tired to come on to the computer for a couple of days so got loads to catch up on! DH is currently preparing our bedroom walls ready for papering tomorrow. Once that's done we can paint and sort the furniture and get the cot in at long last! Hooray for somewhere for LO! Then we can begin starting work on the nursery. I just wish I was able to help more. Honestly I don't know how I worked, it's been all I can do to shower, walk the dogs and do one house thing, like wash up or hoover a couple of rooms. I wasn't event finding time to nap at the start of the week! But now I make myself nap in the afternoon (the time that would be BnB time!) but I feel quite a lot better for it and today I haven't really felt sick so that's good!

Sophie - how are you feeling now?
alphatee - any news on your growth stuff? Have you seen your consultant?
Sarahkka - hope you are well again now! When do you finish work? If I were you I'd be blaming that dastardly flu shot!
Lou - sorry I've been so quiet! Hope you're ok. Any news on the breech? Really hope baby turns for you!
PP - Hooray! Congrats on finishing work!
Heather - glad your appointment went well. lol at your OH, as if men could cope with being pregnant!!
malpal - glad your placenta has moved! But sorry you were feeling so unwell at your scan. Hope your BP does not become worrying. You sound like you were going to faint, I remember that feeling, it's so scary and horrid!
angelmouse - glad your appointment went well and that your pee is clean as a whistle!
rafwife- sorry you were feeling rotten yesterday, any better today? Hope your LO moves.
mummy2many - you want me to add you to the first post? I didn't think about that but yes you must be the first Dec mum!

All the talk of hot chocs and baths from Wednesday makes me want both!

I've started getting loads of Braxton Hicks, anyone else? Seem to get them all the through the evening now. I guess I won't need raspberry leaf tea if this continues!

I've realised that I will have my baby in the next 6 weeks as they induce at 10 days here. How awesome!!

Gah! Vicky has had Ava!!! I knew I would miss loads! That's ace though, I can't wait for it to be me!

We might go to a firework display tomorrow. We were going to go on Wednesday and meet some friends then they said they didn't have time and were going to just visit but in the end didn't come at all after I spent ages hurriedly cleaning for them too!

Sorry about the somewhat rambly post!


----------



## Sophie1205

Hey PB, I was wondering where you had disappeared to!
I'm feeling a bit better now thank you, but Im getting a cold again (3rd time whilst ive been pregnant) Ive suffered with them soo bad so hopefully this one isnt going to be as bad.

Hope ur ok!
xx


----------



## PeanutBean

Hi Sophie, sorry you're getting another cold. I know what you mean, even a minor ailment hits like a sledgehammer when we're pregnant, eh? Yeah I've been very slack, just didn't event want to put the computer on! now I'm not forced here to work it's hard to persuade myself I want to spend hours on here, even for BnB! lol


----------



## Sophie1205

Aww :hugs: for Pb.

Does it seem like time is realllyyyy dragging for anyone? Im getting soo fed up now :(

X


----------



## Sarahkka

Hello darlings!
I'm officially dying of some horrendous cold. And the flu shot. It dealt me the mortal blow.
I've decided that while I lay here dying, I am also officially on strike!
Screw Work! And the horse Work rode in on! 
I'm done.
If I survive the weekend, I am going to put my foot down on this ridiculous workaholism once and for all!
Croak!
Feeble coughing sounds.
sniffle sniffle
sigh


----------



## bambikate

awww pb and sarahkka sorryour feeling so rubbish here is some getting better magical dust :dust: hope it works :hugs: x x


----------



## Poloma

Morning ladies! 
Hugs to all those who are suffering horrible colds xXx

Got anything exciting planned for the weekend?
We have got my mate comming round with her fiance, so excited I havent seen her since I was 12 weeks gone! were gonna have a good chin wag and then a take away and Xfactor! lol its the small pleasures in life that cheer me up :) 
Plus she has asked me to be a bridesmaid (pos maid of honour if her sister doesnt want to) and my Lo's are to be paige boys/flower girl. 
Thankfully she isnt getting married till 2010 so I have time to get my figure back!!!! :)


----------



## naiyasg

hugs to all those suffering with colds and bugs!


----------



## lollylou1

morning everyone, 

i went to a firework party last night which was ok but i was bloody freezing and it took me till 2am to get warm again.

today im hopefully going to get a new phone so will spend the afternoon sorting out phone numbers etc but thats if they shop have finally got the phone in.

sorry some of you are feeling rough, sending big hugs and hope you start to feel better soon.

Poloma hope you have a nice time with your friends and congrats on the bridesmaid yu get to wear a lovely dress!!!!

time is dragging alot for me, i am getting a bit freaked out though cos i have been getting pains but in my actual stomach, im not sure if its because the baby is still so high up and its pressing on my tummy or what but its making me feel really sick all the time.

OH can anyone tell me what to expect with braxton hicks because i havent experienced them yet and have no idea what to be looking for.


----------



## polo_princess

Sorry you girls are feeling crappy!!

Lolly it must be "that time" because ive had niggly aches and pains for the last 2 days and my back is killing me this morning, i actually ate my breakfast on my ball lol, god knows how it didnt make me sick but i couldnt sit on the chair lol.


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Morning. Hope your cold's go soon. :hugs: 

I'm suffering with,....*cough,umm,piles... :( Been using cream but they are not going! I'm scared of giving birth now incase some more come & my bottom erupts! I can't go to the loo without a ''lump'' popping out. I know that sounds disgusting but they won't budge,lol. Anyway,moving on....:lol: My friend had her baby yesterday,(her due date)but was in labour for 2 days.So I'm jealous,& I want mine here now.Lexie was so active yesterday,ALL day,she was hurting me.I think she was pushing down abit more because I kept feeling it in my woowoo.:blush:Dyed my hair last night,put blonde highlights in,well...my hair bein as dark as it is,went o-r-a-n-g-e instead of blonde,so I'm just shovin a brown dye on it,I'll leave it to the hairdressers from now on,lol. Tonights plans,watch the x-factor.:D


----------



## Angelmouse

Huggles all you poorly girls. :hugs:

Hello Peanutbean :hi: Good to see you. :D

Poloma how lovely for all your family to be involved so closely in your friends wedding. :flower: Have a fab weekend with them. 

Whoopsy doodles Donna, that's why I don't dye my hair anymore. :blush: Had one too many 'odd' colours as a result. 

Bubble's very quiet today, it feels very strange not to have him battering about. I'm about to have my lunch tho so I'm sure he'll say hi when it gets to him. :D

Hubby's at work, weather's crap! Got washing everywhere now. :hissy:


----------



## xXDonnaXx

I've always done my own hair Angelmouse. But since I dyed it dark brown, I fancied having another colour in, to liven it up abit. Well, I got the lightest bleach blonde you can get, but wasn't impressed with my result, ha ha. I nearly went for shocking red, but I aint got the gutts.... :rofl:

Haha, Like the term, "Battering about" :lol: My little wriggler is quiet today too. She did enough yesterday. :shock: It was really hurting me, think she's bruised my insides, ha ha.


----------



## Angelmouse

Hmmm; random thought I just had...I wonder if the kicks to the ribs hurt more if you previously had an injury in them? Like if you've cracked your ribs in the past does it hurt more when a baby shoves his tiny feet in them?

That's just the sort of mood I'm in today; pointless. :lol:


----------



## Pyrrhic

Poloma - sounds like you're going to have a fun night :) I'll be watching the x factor too with my OH.

Sarahkka & Sophie - Hope you girls feel better soon :hugs: I swear by the Vicks First Defense medicine, but you have to take it as soon as the symptoms start. Other than that I'd probably veg on the sofa wrapped in lots of blankets eating soup!

PB- Yay you're back! Wondered where you were. Thought you must be enjoying the first week of your maternity leave though as we would have heard from your text buddies if anything was up. 

I haven't actually got out of bed yet. :blush: Last night I had the best and the deepest sleep I've had since I was pregnant. I didn't even get up once to go to the toilet, I just slept straight through. (I'm usually up 4-6 times a night) LO usually wakes me up by moving, so I had a slight panic this morning when she didn't and it took her 30mins to wake up herself! So she must have fancied a lie in with her Mum too. :p


----------



## Pyrrhic

Oh I meant to ask too: When anyone's LOs move, do you get a shoooting sensation down your bump and in your 'lady bits'? Sometimes it;s sore but it more feels like a strange sensation down there. I don't know if it means she's engaging. I'm looking forward to the midwife on Monday so I can find out. :)


----------



## xXDonnaXx

I sometimes do get a shooting pain down there. But I can't remember if it's when she's moving?


----------



## Angelmouse

I call it the cervical stomp. :D When he pushes himself down a bit it's like an electric shock through my bump and 'ladybits'. :lol:

Donna I used to dye my hair all the time too. Not only have I been Cherry red but it's also been blue! :lol: I put a bleach blonde through it while I was pg with Charlie. It looked great for about 3 weeks and then my roots came through and I just looked like I should be running an east end launderette. :rofl:


----------



## nessajane

Hi girls :wave:

sorry some of you are poorly i hope you get better soon :hugs:

Donna, ouch!! piles dont sound nice!! i hope they go for you soon!!

Rafwife- lucky you on sleep front!! and not waking up for the toilet!! whats your trick?? :rofl: im up and down all night!! and my nights sleep are getting worse and worse :(

Ive been to town today to get all new PJs for my hospital bag, im so tempted to wear them, i love having new pj's but im going to keep them for hospital!! 
i didnt stay in town long my back seized up and was walking like an old woman!! its still hurting now so im going to chill today and have a nice long soak in the tub and then xfactor tonight :happydance: xx


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Hahaha. :rofl: I used to hate my roots comin through when I had blonde hair. It looks disgusting lol. 

Blue hair, coooooooool..... :p


----------



## xXDonnaXx

:( Aw, Hope your back eases soon. That's the worst thing when your out & your back's creasin. :hugs:


----------



## Angelmouse

Yeah, back pain in public is never a good look. Ouchy. :hugs:


----------



## Tiff

You know? I bet that a kick in the ribs probably does hurt more if you've had a previous injury. Makes me glad that I don't have one, as LO likes to use my ribs for soccer practice!

It's my baby shower today! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Looking forward to it. I've been a social hermit lately and I'm looking forward to seeing everyone!

What's everyone up to this weekend?


----------



## Pyrrhic

Nessa - how's your back now? Back pain is horrible :hugs:

Tyff- how exciting! :happydance: Let us know what lovely stuff you get and how it goes! Baby showers aren't as popular over here but I always secretly fancied one :blush:

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Surely something must be happening with me. :dohh: I'm in pain again with shooting sensations every few minutes. I don't mean labour or anything, as I think that's ages away but surely she's engaging (or hopefully moving!). Or something. I can't go through this rubbish for nothing!

I'm having lots of discharge too (TMI...I know!) so wondering if I'll get my show soon.

I don't want her to come early though but I just wish I knew what was happening with her :dohh:


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Yay,Enjoy your baby shower Tyff.:p Don't 4get 2 show us piccies of your goodies.:lol:

Rafwife,Yeah she is probably engaging,:) I could be wrong though.

Were gettin closer now. It's hitting me now that in 31days (hopefully no more) I'll be a mum.  I hope the weeks go fast. I cannot w8 to be me again & have a glass of Baileys & Ice! Yipeee


----------



## lollylou1

i swear your addicted to baileys lol.

sorry your still suffering rafwife.

im sat here doing not much as my back is agony, OH has been very good and done all the housework for me which was very kind of him.
i got my new phone so i have been texting everyone my new number and watching crap on the tv

whats everyone else up to?

Lou
xxx


----------



## Pyrrhic

Oh god I cannot wait to have a baileys! It's on offer in Tescos atm!


----------



## bambikate

xXDonnaXx said:


> I've always done my own hair Angelmouse. But since I dyed it dark brown, I fancied having another colour in, to liven it up abit. Well, I got the lightest bleach blonde you can get, but wasn't impressed with my result, ha ha. I nearly went for shocking red, but I aint got the gutts.... :rofl:
> 
> Haha, Like the term, "Battering about" :lol: My little wriggler is quiet today too. She did enough yesterday. :shock: It was really hurting me, think she's bruised my insides, ha ha.

Hiya hun, my LO was kicking me and pushig really hard yesterday too, now when I stroke my bump certain areas feel really bruised and sore! Do you think that's why??? She's beating me up!!! :hissy: lol x x


----------



## nessajane

Tyff enjoy your babyshower hun :D 

Rafwife my backs a little better :D still abit sore but nothing like it was earlier thanks for asking :hugs: i hope your pain sensations stop soon!!

Donna i know what you mean about wanting to get back to normal... im so fed up of being pregnant now!! thats sounds awful doesnt it :blush: but ive just had shittiest of weeks :( i hope next weeks better!!

Lollylou i feel your pain ive got a bad back today i had to come home from town as it seized up!! hope yours feels better soon :hugs: xx


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Lollylou,It's because time is getting nearer now & I'll be able to have all the baileys in the world... I've missed it so much,lol. :p

Rafwife,I know,it's making me want to go & buy some ready for the day I'm allowed it! Ha.

Kate,Yeah thats what I mean,bumps sore cause she hurt that much.  She's getting to big to move now. But the bugger still manages! :rofl:

Nessa,It doesn't sound awful at all hun,9 months is a very long time! I'll be glad for it to be over. I havent enjoyed it much to be honest. 2nd trimester was the most I enjoyed it. I've just been a different person & I dont like it lol.


----------



## nessajane

Yep i found 2nd tri the best tri too!! I didnt see much of 1st tri i think i slept it away or spent it with my head down the toilet!! 2nd tri i had tons of energy and felt great and 3rd tri sucks :rofl:


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Tyff- enjoy your baby shower

rafwife- is the sharp pains in your girlie bits aswell?? cos i got sharp ains there when Aidan engaged

lollylou- i hope your back gets better soon :hugs:

bamikate and Donna- God movements reall ydo hurt sometimes now. It feels like he is trying to break out of my belly

nessajane- Dont feel guilty about being fed up with preg. I reached that point at about 28 weeks lol. I have actually really hated being preg but i think its just cos im impathient to meet baby :D
xx


----------



## bambikate

can't wait to hear about baby shower Tyff! :D 

Nessa - I'm getting fed up now too enjoyed having a neat bump and feeling great in 2nd Tri but now I'm so big and uncomfortable but it's not for much longer December mummies!!!!!!.

Been getting cramps and twinges all day and (don't laugh...) but I swear it's like a random buzzing feeling "down there" lol wtf is that?!! 

Does anyone find this stage of pregnancy a bit like when you were TTC just before you got your BFP? You know like analysing every little twinge and thinking is this the very start of labour????lol no, probably just me :wacko: x x


----------



## Tiff

Oh. My. Word.

I cannot BELEIVE the generosity of people! Honestly, I nearly started to cry near the end of my shower, I can't get over how much stuff people got me. I guess alot of people started shopping for me as soon as they found out I was pregnant! 

There were lots of jokes as to wether or not there were bottoms to the bags of stuff I was opening, as each large bag contained at least 7 or 8 things. I got a TON of washcloths, burp pads, wipes, onesies, too cute outfits (Baby Girl offically got her first bikini today!) and huge things like the cradle swing we had been eyeballing (it goes from side to side as well as front to back), the Baby Bjorn (so P can carry her around!) and honestly the list goes on and on.

We literally filled a truck full of the gifts. It's taken me 2 hours just to sort through and organize the stuff we got. I'm not done yet, but I need to stop cuz I'm beat.

Wow. :cry: People are too kind. I didn't take too many pictures, but I'll upload them as soon as I can. :)

Hope everyone had a great day!


----------



## Pyrrhic

That's amazing Tyff! I'm so glad you had a good time :hugs:

AM - yes it's going down from my bump to my cervix and is quite sharp. I've been getting it every 5 minutes or so all night now. (hence being up at 3am!)

bambikate- yes! I even check the loo everytime I go in case I've had a show :rofl:


----------



## lollylou1

morning everyone,

glad you had a nice baby shower tyff look forward to the pics.

how you feeling rafwife? you still getting the pains?

Lou
xxx


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Glad you had a nice time Tyff. :)

Rafwife - Maybe you should get checked out (just incase) if you're getting them every 5 minutes. x


----------



## polo_princess

bambikate said:


> Does anyone find this stage of pregnancy a bit like when you were TTC just before you got your BFP? You know like analysing every little twinge and thinking is this the very start of labour????lol no, probably just me :wacko: x x

:rofl::rofl: yeap its like being on knicker watch again!!

Hope your baby shower went well Tyff cant wait to hear about it!!

Went for the tour of my "new" hospital yesterday, i feel a lot better going to this one, its a lot nice and newer and their policies are so much better.

Got woken up at random o clock this morning with this horrible pain in my bump and thought "oh crap .... is this it" but it dissapeared after a few minutes and i fell back to sleep, phewww, nearly pooped my pants :rofl:


----------



## xXDonnaXx

:rofl:Holly..I'm the same,a little twinge & I think,omg.....:shock: 

Glad you like your new hospital,8)


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

PP totally get what you are saying about every little twinge. I lost count of the number of times i thought i was in labour. Sat there thinking oh god here he comes:D and then the pain stops and im like oops my mistake lol. Does anyone feel like its never going to happen ( I know it will) and that we will be pregnant for ever lol
xx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

anyone else think labour is near
xx


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Yes! Me..I keep thinking I'm gonna be pregnant forever. It's been an eternity already. 30 days seems like another eternity away. Aaaaah, I just want her here. Lol.


----------



## katix333

im not sure weather i had the big clearout last night as it was like someone turned the tap on sorry tmi then just as i thought i could go back to bed :sleep: (it was about half 3 in the morning and i was having bad stomach pains:hissy:) i needed to be sick too!:dohh: xxx


----------



## polo_princess

I have a gut feeling im not going to make it to the end .... but that might just be wishful thinking haha


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

polo_princess said:


> I have a gut feeling im not going to make it to the end .... but that might just be wishful thinking haha

oooh mabey you wont lol. Ive got a gut feeling im going to go over due cos everyone has been telling me how he will come early and i just think they have cursed me to go overdue
xx


----------



## Pyrrhic

Afternoon ladies! How are we today?

pains eased off at about 5am so I got some sleep. :)

I'm fairly certain it's just LO engaging and because she's in the wrong position it hurts. Though I am secretly hoping that tomorrow my MW will tell me something is happening. Not because I want her to come early (I really don't - we don't even have anywhere for her to sleep yet!) but because after this, something should be happening! Wishful thinking probably!

If everyone had to guess when they were going to go, what would you guess?

Also, who do you think the next December Mum will be to go?

I think I'll go at 39 weeks, and I think the next Mum to go will be MomandPeanut or Pebbles.


----------



## Poloma

I'm under no illusion that this baby will arrive before his due date!
Both my other lo's kept me waiting! Ds was 13 days late and Dd was 9 days, so the most I can hope for is a week overdue! 
Would mean a new year baby instead!
Having said all that I have prob just cursed myself for an Xmas day birth! and icky hospital dinner! ewwww


----------



## ~ Vicky ~

Hey December Mummy's! Sorry I abandoned you all, lol :hugs:

I know I joked about wanting to be the first Dec Mum to give birth right at the beginning of this thread, but I never for a minute thought I would and so early! :rofl: I'm as surprised as any! Sorry if I scared any of you! (I skim read a few pages back, bless you all).

Hope you're all doing well, anyway! I might technically be a Nov Mum now, but i'll always be a Dec Mum really :)

:hugs:


----------



## Pyrrhic

Had a great moment in the bath earlier!

Was just laying back, relaxing when I spotted red/pink mucus around my legs. 

'Shit!' I thought, 'I've lost my plug!'

Called OH upstairs in a panic and as I turned round to get out of the bath I realise that the herbal essences bottle had fallen in opened and leaked out. :rofl:

whoopsie :blush:


----------



## bambikate

Lol PP yeah "knicker watch":rofl: I reckon I'll be late...I hope not though I can't wait to see her!!!! I think next mummy will be..... Mom and Peanut and then...... Aidan's mummy! Ooooh it's so exciting! 

:waves: Hey Vicky!!!!!!!! x x


----------



## ~ Vicky ~

Hey hunny :hugs: You alright? xx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

ooo heya vicky :wave:. Congrats on ava making an entrance hunni. She is gawjuss. Can you send some labour dust my way pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeee:kiss:. im begging you lol:rofl:
xx


----------



## ~ Vicky ~

:hi: Thank you :cloud9:

Here ya are

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## bambikate

good thanks honey :hugs: soooo happy for you can you send me :dust: labour dust too????? lol x x


----------



## ~ Vicky ~

Thank you sweets. Thanks for the texts too :hugs:

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: 

There you go. You can all have a bit. I need someone to join me in the Mummy club!


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

thankyou hunni :D. Hopefully some of us will join you soon :D
xx


----------



## bambikate

yaaay bring us all over to the mummies club!!!! lol x x


----------



## nessajane

afternoon girls!!

Hope everyone is well :D

Rafwife :rofl: at your panic in the tub!! bet you felt like a plonger!! lol

Vicky big congrats again!!!

Ive had a lazy day today :D Stayed in bed till 11 then got up had a nice bubble bath then cooked sunday dinner!! not got alot planned for the rest of the day either as my OH is hogging the TV with the XBOX :grr:

Here you go girlies Have some labour dust :dust: xx


----------



## Sarahkka

Bonjour everyone!
Welcome back, Vicky! So glad everything went so well and you've got your baby safe and sound!
I slept until 6:30 am today! Huzzah!
I am still wretchedly ill, but I have way more energy in the morning. By evening I am ready to keel over and the fevery feeling returns. I was getting earaches and it hurt to swallow yesterday, too, so I was freaking out that I was getting just a massive, generalized head infection. One in which every orifice is inflamed, infected and miserable. But no! A very good night's sleep seems to have done a lot of healing.
I have myself to blame for feeling worse yesterday. I couldn't just sit and rest. I felt like it was absolutely necessary to go out and do errands, and then come home and scour the house.
I had my girlfriend and her 15-month-old over for a visit yesterday afternoon, so I sort of panicked that nothing was clean enough and went crazy.
I was so tired by the time they got here and the little one was so energetic....
Um, it actually made me a bit dismayed. We couldn't have a conservation. The toddler was careening around the house, grabbing at everything, so we spent lots of time chasing after her. I know I was too tired for a visit, but I couldn't help but stare at the situation and think, "Oh my god. This will be me next year. What have I done?"
I'm not naive. I know how much work kids are, but I had one of those hit-it-home moments of the less appealing side of parenthood. A simple conversation is no longer guaranteed. You are constantly distracted by baby and don't finish your sentences. It is sort of tedious to be the non-parent in that situation.
And that unsettled me a bit.
I think I need to just trust that by the time next year rolls around, I'll be ready to handle an energetic toddler.
And I know being sick and exhausted made the situation worse. I was looking forward to a visit with my friend and instead I got a session of nutty kid at full speed!
And that'll be me soon. AAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!
:)


----------



## polo_princess

LMAO at Rafwife thats just too funny ... and something i could see myself doing!! :rofl::rofl:

As for who's going to be next ... I think Molly (UV) then M&P then Rafwife then Heather & Kate. In that order too :rofl:


----------



## bambikate

lol RAFwife bet you gave yourself a shock!!!! Yaaay I like guessing who's next - ooooh of course Molly - she'll be soon! :dance: x x


----------



## polo_princess

Wendy (swissmiss) thinks im going to pop @ 37 weeks according to a dream she had .... so lets wait and see if theres any truth in it lol!! I hope so!!


----------



## Poloma

Yay for Vicky! and gorgeous lil Ava xXx

Had a quietish day, doing the usual housework and looking after two toddlers!
Got horrible period type pain in the lower part of my bump at the mo (started about 1/2 hour ago) :( really hurts :(
And baby is pretty active too, had a bout of the hiccups earlier which always makes me chuckle! as my belly wobbles!
Think I might go for a nice warm bath and see if that helps ease the pain xXx

Hope everyone has had a good day xXx


----------



## Pyrrhic

nessajane said:


> Rafwife :rofl: at your panic in the tub!! bet you felt like a plonger!! lol

Yep :rofl: Even moreso when OH rushed upstairs, so I had to make up some excuse about how I just wanted to know if he needed the hot water. :rofl:

We started painting LOs nursery tonight, and ordered the cot too. :happydance:


----------



## lollylou1

hi all, i pissed alot of pages today so i dont know whether i can remember everything i have missed.
congratulations to vicky on the birth of ava she is stunning
rafwife thats hilarious i would have been peeing myself laughing so OH would have had to know lol even if he did make fun of me about it lol
as for whos gonna be next i think it will be somone who is due later than everyone else maybe ill shock ya all lol, but as i havent had any signs and the naughty baby is still the wrong way around i hope she doesnt come too soon 
i had a really crappy day, i had bit of a night last night before bed and have felt like an emotional wreck ever since and just dont feel myself i have just slept for 2 hours aswell which was stupid because ill never get to sleep tonight now
Hope everyone is ok

Lou
xxx


----------



## Uvlollypop

ive just been lurking on this thread i thought i better put something into it as im hopefully not going to be pregnant for much longer! we picked up our swinging crib today just need to get bedding for it moses stuffs too small and cots stuffs too big james mum brought it for us its lovely ill post photos once ive put it back together!!

xx


----------



## PeanutBean

You're all too busy! I've only been gone a day and there are pages or posts again! How am I to keep up?

To business...
PP - I eat my dinner on my ball often, it's the right height for using at the coffee table in front of the TV! lol I can't fit a plate on my lap anymore, unless I want my dinner all over my bump instead of in my mouth! Glad you like your new hospital.
Donna - sorry about your piles!!
Donna & angelmouse - I had blue hair once too, not all of it but the ends. I loved it! But it's a nightmare to maintain as it washes out in about 3 washes.
rafwife - I don't get shooting pains down my bump but when she pushes it wrecks my cervix and pelvis. I'm certain she just likes to stretch out with toes in my stomach and between my ribs and head pushing down hard! I'm jealous of your lovely sleep, mine is better these days but I think my pelvis is on the stretch again as my hip pain is coming back. :-(
Tyff - So glad you enjoyed your baby shower, it sounds fab!
Vicky - hello you! I hope you're going to keep watch over us Dec mum's now, like a fairy godmother! lol
Lou - :hugs:

--------------
So about me! lol

DH and my Dad spent all yesterday hanging wallpaper in our room. DH is finishing it off now and I've been sanding skirting boards. Going to buy the paint for the walls tomorrow. Hopefully come next weekend we can have the cot round from my parents' at last and then we'll be rather more ready for baby to arrive!

I'm feeling pretty grumpy and tired though. Getting braxton hicks a lot every evening now and LO is still booting me all over. My stretchmarks are stinging like hell and all my clothes hurt them. It seems to stretch them just to sit down! I even have them along my knicker line! Baby is trapping my bowels so I keep getting quite a bit of discomfort. On the plus side I've not felt sick for a couple of days and I am still on leave! Huzzah! Tomorrow is my 36 week MW appointment in the morning then antenatal in the evening. In between I need to shop for paint and start undercoating the woodwork. That's if I'm not just napping anyway!

Hope you've all had nice weekends.


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

PP glad you like your new hospital. And oo someone had a dream about you popping at 37 weeks. I wonder if its a premonition
Donna- oh the joys of pregnancy lol, hope they get better soon
rafwife- You make me laugh about the bath thing :rofl:. Had me really excited for you until i got to the bit about it only being herbal esscenses lol he he
Tyff- im glad you had a good baby shower. What did you get??
UV- hey hun :wave:. that swinging crib sounds lvely i wish i had one of those now :D
peanutbean- Bloody hell woman you don;t stop lol. try not to over do your self :hug:. Sorry that you are so uncomfortable hunni, i hope baby moves soon so you can have a good clear out, i was like that really clogged up until about a week ago and then the heavens opend lol. Hope you feel better soon

And ive got a question for all of you. Do any of you find if you sit down for to long, you get really sharp pains in the rib area and it doesn't go until you stand up and walk around for a bit?? And do your boobs ever get like shooting pains in them. Cos both of these things are happening to me and ouch it hurts
xx


----------



## polo_princess

Heather i get pains in my ribs like im being crushed lol, is that the kinda pain you mean?


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

polo_princess said:


> Heather i get pains in my ribs like im being crushed lol, is that the kinda pain you mean?

yeah you described it better than me lol. Excalty like that, god its so uncomfortable isnt it 
xx


----------



## ~ Vicky ~

Awh i'm sorry you're all feeling so crappy :( I promise you though, it's worth every minute!

Yes PB, consider me the Dec Mum's fairy godmother :rofl: I don't like leaving you all behind. Hurry up December babies!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Heather I have recently had some shooting pains in my boobs and wondered if they were growing again. I'd forgotten though so I guess it passed! I get painful ribs from LO's feet but no other reason that I can think of... We're all wrecks! lol


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

PeanutBean said:


> Heather I have recently had some shooting pains in my boobs and wondered if they were growing again. I'd forgotten though so I guess it passed! I get painful ribs from LO's feet but no other reason that I can think of... We're all wrecks! lol

lol i know. I feel like im going to fall apart lol and when i walk if feels like my hips are going to come off. But then i think this time next month i should have had him by now. But i bet i'll still be here lol
xx


----------



## PeanutBean

I can't wait to have LO on the outside, I just can't wait!!


----------



## Nemo and bump

do any of you girls know what amount of evening primrose oil i can use. my OH picked me some up along with raspberry leaf tea. the capsules he got me say 1300mg (117mg gla) that mean anything? anyone have any ideas?? obviously not gonna take them for a few weeks xoxo


----------



## PeanutBean

Sorry Nemo, no idea! I've not used it, nor raspberry leaf tea.


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Same nemo, i have no idea. have you tried looking for it on the internet. Or mabey ask your MW at the next appointment
xx


----------



## bambikate

i had shooting pains in my boobs the other day - surely not another growth spurt - ahhh!!!!! lol. 

Does anyone know if there is a rough rule of thumb of how much baby grows on average in the last few weeks??? In weight I mean? x x


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

bambikate said:


> i had shooting pains in my boobs the other day - surely not another growth spurt - ahhh!!!!! lol.
> 
> Does anyone know if there is a rough rule of thumb of how much baby grows on average in the last few weeks??? In weight I mean? x x

i Found this hun, not sure if its what your after
https://www.babycenter.com/average-fetal-length-weight-chart
xx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Another site said they gain an ounce a day from 37 weeks
xx


----------



## bambikate

Aidan's Mummy said:


> bambikate said:
> 
> 
> i had shooting pains in my boobs the other day - surely not another growth spurt - ahhh!!!!! lol.
> 
> Does anyone know if there is a rough rule of thumb of how much baby grows on average in the last few weeks??? In weight I mean? x x
> 
> i Found this hun, not sure if its what your after
> https://www.babycenter.com/average-fetal-length-weight-chart
> xxClick to expand...

Wow thanks Heather! I spent like 15 minutes solid googling and found nothing! :dohh: lol My mum was induced at 37 weeks cuz of preeclampsia and i was 7lbs 6oz so I'm hoping Isabelle doesn't follow suit on the size so I wanted to see how much more babies grow in the last few weeks!!! x x


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

wow you were a good size baby. Well lets hope isabelle doesn't get to big :D
xx


----------



## bambikate

Aidan's Mummy said:



> wow you were a good size baby. Well lets hope isabelle doesn't get to big :D
> xx

I know!!! Eeeek me too! x x


----------



## Pyrrhic

Thanks Heather for that link!

I come from a long line of big babies (sister was lightest at over 9lbs, brother was over 11lbs) so don't think I'll get off easy. My Mum was a twin and her and her brother were each over 7lbs.


----------



## polo_princess

I come from a pretty mixed bag lol ... i was 6lbs and my brother was 9lbs so its a bit hit and miss with me, im hoping mini pp will be more at the 6lb end though lol


----------



## bambikate

does the size run in the family do you think or is it random!? x x


----------



## polo_princess

I have no idea, i think theres prob a hint of truth in it but not a great deal.


----------



## momandpeanut

Hello ladies , hope you are all well and had good weekends !!

:hugs: to those of you still feeling crappy !

And welcome back vicky your daughter is beautiful !!

I had a lovely weekend just busy, we went to visit family yesterday and picked up the car seat from my dads (just incase!) then off to a first birthday party , it was strange to think that next year ill be a mommy at a party not just the Auntie !! Then my darling OH took me out for dinner last night and it was so lovely to be relaxed and happy just the 2 of before bubba makes an appearence !

Oh and one more thing before i waffle on for ages my friends have organised me a baby shower for wednesday night so im really excited all i know is i have to be at the local pub for 7 !!!


----------



## alphatee

morning girls wat a weekend ive had i had period pains alday saturday had a bath & painkillers which did take the edge off slept afew hrs,then yesterday the pains came back with a vengence so rang laubour suite & was told to come in,i went in they monitered me & cobi decided she didnt like the moniter on me :) so the midwife had a hard time trying to trace the heartbeat she was moving that much,,anyway after a internal which was very painful(never had 1)my cervix is closed & very high up so not in labour phewww:) they cheaked my urine to find i have a water infection & protein!!! ive been told to rest as ive very swollen ankles & the pains will subside after acouple of days antibotics.......to be honest i feel really daft as the pains were that bad i thought it was early labour(never been in labour had planned c-sections with my other 2)but no just a water infection good job i never have to indure labour & giving birth as im a big baby when it comes to pain which i thought i high pain threshold but this weekend has shown i havent!!! sorry for goin on......any1 else had a eventful weekend???


----------



## momandpeanut

alphatee - :hugs: sorry to hear you have had a tough weekend !! Dont feel daft about the pains water infections are really painful !! 

Make sure you get as much rest as you can ! :hugs:


----------



## bambikate

Hi mom and peanut! glad you had such a fab weekend - sounded lovely!

Alphatee sorry you've had such a rubbish one hope you are feeling better soon and put your feet up Mrs!!!! x x


----------



## Uvlollypop

eek i have the rib pain too!


----------



## Uvlollypop

i was 10lb and my brother was a premie at 3lb so im not sure if that helps with my weight prediction. this baby was 3lb at my last 4b scan (29weeks) and the scan lady said half a pound a week from then so that makes 3-4-5----owie


----------



## alphatee

they say cobi is gunna b a big un!! at my growth scan at 32 weeks she was 5lb 7:huh:!! my last 2 was 6lb 12 & 8lb 9 & i was only tiny 6lb 3,,,,,im the only 1 in my family to go over 7lb!!


----------



## lollylou1

i luckily havent had the boob pain, only pains i am suffering is my back, i cant imagine not being in pain, will it just go after pregnancy or will i be left with it forever?

glad you had a good weekend momandpeanut, and congrats on the baby shower i bet you will get loads of goodies, take lots of piccies.

alphatee hope you start to feel better now you have got antibiotics

when i was born i weighed 6lb 6oz and im only child, OH was 8lb exactly, my dad and uncle were 5lb something babies and they are both massive blokes so hopefully ill only have a little one, but im huge so i doubt baby will be small.

what have you all got planned today? i am going to try and do some NVQ work today as i have got my assessor coming thursday. last time before babies comes.

hope everyone is ok

Lou
xxx


----------



## alphatee

me again third time this morning u lucky girls lol :) i just been reading through this thread & ive noticed most of u have text buddies!! i dont.. & just wondering if any1 is kind enuff to b mine plz :)


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

alphatee said:


> me again third time this morning u lucky girls lol :) i just been reading through this thread & ive noticed most of u have text buddies!! i dont.. & just wondering if anyone is kind enuff to b mine plz :)

i'll be urs hunni, but ist best to have more than one just incase im in labour at the same time you have your section lol
xx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Uvlollypop said:


> i was 10lb and my brother was a premie at 3lb so im not sure if that helps with my weight prediction. this baby was 3lb at my last 4b scan (29weeks) and the scan lady said half a pound a week from then so that makes 3-4-5----owie

ouch looks like your little princess might be a big one :D
xx


----------



## Poloma

Morning Ladies!
Hugs to those feeling rough xXx
What a night I have had! and nothing to do with lil bump either!
My lil man (3) woke at 1 am, must have had a nightmare (bu as he is speech delayed he couldnt tell me) he was so upset bless him. It took me till 4am to settle him back to sleep!
Then my lil girl woke me up full of beans at 7am so I am shattered!
Noah got up at 8.20 luckily so he still went to nursery, their having their class photo's today :) so I didnt want him to miss out.
Fingers crossed I get them both to nap at the same time this afternoon!

Oh and on the birth weight thing, I was 6lb 11oz full term, Dp was 9lb by section at 38 weeks (his dad was 12lb!!!)
Noah was 9lb 8oz (big first baby! lol) Abbi was 7lb 2oz (much easier on mummy!) Hoping this one doesnt go over 8lb xXx


----------



## ~ Vicky ~

RE the weight thing, I think it's true it does run in families. Ava was 7lb 1oz yet I was only 36 weeks!! An oz a day would've taken me to the 9lb mark at least *gulp* But my whole family including Ava's Dads side have all been 8/9lbers. Ava's actually probably the tiniest of all!


----------



## lollylou1

hi vicky, how you feeling, how is having a baby at home going?

Lou
xxx


----------



## ~ Vicky ~

Hey lolly! I'm feeling great thank you. A little sore and tired but I don't care! Having Ava at home is great - I hate hospitals so I hated having to stay in. My little munchkin is asleep (again!) atm so just grabbing a few mins.

How're you feeling?


----------



## Pyrrhic

Just back from my first midwife appointment! (Have moved to a new area)

Will post a thread. :)


----------



## nessajane

afternoon girls :D 
Had a MW app this morning to see if baby had moved from breech but now my LO is transverse again!! They have booked me in for a growth scan for wednesday as they havnt been able to measure him probley the last few weeks but im looking forward to it as i get to see him again :happydance: 

Hope youre all well!! xx


----------



## Tiff

Vicky, Ava is such a doll! She's so beautiful!!! Makes me that much more excited to see my own, lol. How's being a Mom? Glad you're happy that you're home.

I got a TON of stuff from my shower. I seriously hope Baby Girl is in fact a Baby Girl! I got so much pink stuff (I can officially say that Baby Girl got her first "bling" on Saturday too!)

Lots of washcloths, outfits, recieving blankets, burp cloths, fleece blankets, stuffed animals, soothers, bath tubs (yep, got two of them!). I also got the Papasan Cradle Swing from my best friend, which is AWESOME. It swings from side to side as well as front to back, so which ever way Baby Girl likes it we'll be good. 

I also got the Baby Bjorn, as OH wants to be able to lug her around... which is A-OK with me! Other neat things like a Photo Keepsake/ID Bracelet holder, which we'll hang in Baby Girl's nursery... uh... I forget what else, but it's taken me two days and I'm still not done organizing everything. Already did a full load of blankets, burp cloths and wash cloths... holy hannah!

Curious though, why are Showers not popular in the UK? They're a great way to help out a new family with getting stuff. Honestly, after my Baby Shower the only things I need to get to be fully set for Baby Girl's arrival are a changing pad, breast feeding pillow and *maybe* a few more newborn sized onesies.


----------



## PeanutBean

Hello ladies!

Sorry you've been unwell Alphatee, hope you feel better soon!

Lou - you will feel so much better physically after the birth, I am sure. We'll all be like different women!

Aw Poloma, hope you get your nap! These pesky kids. They keep us awake all through pregnancy and then when they're born it's even worse!

Nessa, sorry your baby is not playing ball but it's got to be easier to turn right way from transverse than breech, there's time yet!

Tyff - dunno why we don't do baby showers. I think people tend to give presents but it's not normally organizes as a party. I can't see it working for me as my friends are dispersed across the country.

So today I have my MW appointment (there's another thread) and generally all is well though I have to go to a consultant next week to discuss my vitamin B12 levels and ok the home birth. Then I went to homebase for paint for our bedroom. Stood for about 5 mins waiting for someone (that earned me a 10% discount!) then once the paint had been made up the 3 for 2 offer wasn't coming up on the system so I was stood about in the shop for at least half an hour so my back and pelvis are pretty achey now. Got antenatal this evening too. Might do nothing now but if resting helps then I've one wall of skirting left to sand so that I can paint tomorrow. We're on track to get the cotbed set up at the weekend. I can't wait!


----------



## lollylou1

glad being a mummy is suiting you vicky i cant wait for baby to arrive.

thanks PB i feeling so grotty lately even at home with OH i feel like im being snappy and he isnt doing anything wrong.

hope all is well with everyone else

Lou
xxx


----------



## momandpeanut

Afternoon all ,

Ive had a very good morning went into town and almost finished my xmas shopping , just a few bits and pieces to get ! 

Exhusted now though so im sat with my feet up with a cuppa !


----------



## momandpeanut

OOoo forgot to say i treated myself to a lovely cardi for my baby shower wednesday night ! :blush:


----------



## Angelmouse

So much happens on this thread over a weekend. :shock:

Erm...can't remember what everyone says so I'll just give everyone hugs who needs it :hug: and Laugh myself silly at those who made me. :rofl:

I had a mixed weekend myself, Saturday was dull more of the same boredom with OH being at work but Sunday was fab. :dance:

We've done all our Yuletide shopping and spent last night wrapping it all up. :smug: We've got everything bought now ready for Bubble and Charlie has brand new Thomas PJs. :cloud9: We also got him some new shoes but his feet are still really small. On the way home we stopped for something to eat so I didn't have to cook and while we wrapped the prezzies in the evening we listened to music. It was really lovely.

Bubble still isn't moving as often as he has been but he's probably just having a growth spurt and will be back with a vengence very soon. :D Oh and my scar has been really irritating lately. :(

On the subject of birth weight: I was 7lb2, My eldest was 7lb6 and LO was 6lb9. I'm convinced that he should have been bigger but for the panicing over the GD that I never actually had!


----------



## Sarahkka

Morning girls!
I had a really good long sleep, but I feel like I can't keep my eyes open.
I took so much time off last week. I must go in to work today, but god, I want to crawl back into bed right now.
Yawwwwwwn.
Birth weight for me was 7 lbs, something. Both my younger brothers were 8 and 9 lbs respectively. I'm taller and broader than my mum, so if she could do it, I think I can, too.
My girlfriend has just offered to organize a shower for me, so I will have that to look forward to early in my mat leave. Yay!
We are going to make it more of a party to celebrate the end of us being just a couple and the beginning of starting a family and we're including my OH and his friends, too. Should be fun!
As long as I don't go too crazy cleaning.
My mum is coming over for a visit this week, so I am already feeling twitchy about scrubbing things! And I just scoured the place on Saturday.
Damn nesting instinct.


----------



## PeanutBean

What's your cardi like m&p?

:hugs: for your irritating scar, well, for you AM not your scar, but you know what I mean!

:hugs: for Sarahkka too for having to go to work. You must be on leave soon right?


----------



## PeanutBean

Just looked through my notes and noticed that the MW has put 4/5ths engaged so that's pretty exciting! Also got to see my blood results and there is a whole statement about treatment for Vit B12. Can't believe the GP thought it ok to recommend I eat more dairy when the results recommend a course of treatment with follow up for 3 months! He is so shit. I always ask for my proper doctor but never seem to see him.


----------



## malpal

Hi Guys, 

Wow so much as happened within a day!! Have just finished catching up with everyones news................ and now i can't remember what i wanted to say!!!!

I'm getting very excited now Vicky has started the ball rolling for us December Mummys!!! Have just been to my second antenatel class and that seems to make everything more real!!! Have my antenatel appointment tomorrow and will hopefully be seeing my normal midwife (she has been on hols for over 2 weeks!) Looking forward to this after my 'episode' last thursday and my BP. Had to go to Maternity unit on saturady for them to re-check it and it had totally returned back to normal! How weird! 

Have only 3 days left at work, i can't believe maternity leave is nearly here..... it seems like ages ago when i was planning on when to finish!!!! 


:hugs: to everyone xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PeanutBean

Hooray for your last 3 days malpal!


----------



## momandpeanut

PeanutBean said:


> What's your cardi like m&p?
> 
> :hugs: for your irritating scar, well, for you AM not your scar, but you know what I mean!
> 
> :hugs: for Sarahkka too for having to go to work. You must be on leave soon right?

Its down past my bum and its more crotched than knited with short sleves in a teal colour ,
its great because i will be able to wear it after bubba to as it only has a button at the top !! I felt quite naughty buying it when i was supposed to be xmas shopping but i thought sod it !! :rofl:


----------



## polo_princess

Afternoon ladies, looks like its been a busy day!!

Been xmas shopping with my mum and was so shattered when i got back i've slept since and only just woken :sleep:

Realised i'd done a stupid pregnancy brain thing this afternoon too ... got to go to tescos to do my shopping tonight and was sorting through my vouchers so i could use them. I got £36 worth of clubcard vouchers last week and i bloody thre them in the bin didnt i? What a numpty :rofl: Rang them and luckily theyre going to send me some more. Silly me!! :rofl:


----------



## Poloma

*Sobs* I didnt get my nap after all! Abbi fell aslep in the pushchair on the way to pick Noah up from nursery. I was hoping he would nod off on the way back BUT he didnt and as soon as we got through the door Abbi woke up *sobs some more*
So all I can hope for is an early night!
On the plus side I have got my hospital bag almost packed! just trying to find a nice (and cheap!) pair of maternity/bf pj's


----------



## malpal

Poloma said:


> *Sobs* I didnt get my nap after all! Abbi fell aslep in the pushchair on the way to pick Noah up from nursery. I was hoping he would nod off on the way back BUT he didnt and as soon as we got through the door Abbi woke up *sobs some more*
> So all I can hope for is an early night!
> On the plus side I have got my hospital bag almost packed! just trying to find a nice (and cheap!) pair of maternity/bf pj's

Not sure if this helps, but i have just bought a pair from asda. They are not maternity but have the wrap over top, vest and bottoms that tie with a drawstring. They were so much cheaper than nursing ones and you could always put a nursing vest underneath. I think they were about £12 and a purple colour. xx


----------



## Poloma

malpal said:


> Poloma said:
> 
> 
> *Sobs* I didnt get my nap after all! Abbi fell aslep in the pushchair on the way to pick Noah up from nursery. I was hoping he would nod off on the way back BUT he didnt and as soon as we got through the door Abbi woke up *sobs some more*
> So all I can hope for is an early night!
> On the plus side I have got my hospital bag almost packed! just trying to find a nice (and cheap!) pair of maternity/bf pj's
> 
> Not sure if this helps, but i have just bought a pair from asda. They are not maternity but have the wrap over top, vest and bottoms that tie with a drawstring. They were so much cheaper than nursing ones and you could always put a nursing vest underneath. I think they were about £12 and a purple colour. xxClick to expand...

Oooh thanks hun, will check out my local Asda this week, all maternity shops seem to want a minimum of 35 pound for similar pj's! 
Just want a nice new pair to go in my bag for after baby is born, 12 pound sounds more up my street!


----------



## PeanutBean

Cardi sounds lovely m&p!

I've had a bit of a shitty afternoon now, quite literally! Got woken from my nap on the sofa by the smell of poo and my old dog had pooed on their beds so I had to throw him out and clean it all up trying not to retch everywhere. Bit of a rude awakening. We've discovered he poos less and less in the house on a senior food so this was the final straw - he also pooed on the stairs first thing this morning! Felt all sick and wrong after that, too bad to cook tea (we've got antenatal in a few mins) so DH brought chips home but they were all shit and the bread fell apart and I got so frustrated trying to eat that I gave up! Plus I noticed that a front tooth has broken somehow sometime and now I have to try and get an emergency appointment because after 6 months or more I've still not been allocated a dentist here. I know it doesn't take much these days but I'm feeling so pissed off!


----------



## polo_princess

I cant believe theyve had you waiting so long for a bloody dentist thats terrible hun!!


----------



## Pyrrhic

PB- thats really exciting about your LO being 4/5ths engaged! :happydance: Sorry you've had a rubbish afternoon though. Poor doggy, and poor you. I have a young dog who used to pee on beds and it drove me mental. Have you thought about putting baby gates up? Depends how your house is laid out, but one baby gate does the job for us.

malpal- yay for three more days! Thanks for the info about the PJs too, I was speaking to OH about needing some today.

Tyff- I don't know why they aren't as popular over here. Some people have them and I think it's lovely. I'd certainly love to go to one for someone. No one has offered me one though, and when I said that to OH he said 'but we're not American?' :dohh:

I've screwed up my sleeping pattern today. After my appointment I was feeling wiped out, so slept for over 5 hours. Guess I won't be sleeping tonight then! Got up though to make dinner and OH has painted almost the entire nursery! I am so chuffed! Was a really nice surprise so he's off out to get some beers to congratulate himself. :rofl:


----------



## bambikate

awww pb what an awful afternoon - poor you! 

PP - your day sounded fun, not surprised you needed a nap, xmas shopping is exhausting even when your not pregnant!!!

I've been busy busy busy making over 30 handmade christmas cards - was fun! Written them all and done envelopes but havent sealed them so we can hopefull pop a piccy if baby in there to the family ones. 

Also made cornbread and voodoo shrimp recipe (trying to copy one we had in USA) and lemon cake - but it didn't set in the middle :cry: disaster! Tried to rescue the edges anywayand tipped it on a plate and called it "Kate's Lemon Mess" :D lol hubby enjoyed it anyway! x x


----------



## Pyrrhic

bambikate, can you post the recipes up? I *love* cornbread and haven't had any since I moved to the UK when I was 16. Glad your hubby liked it. :) We're having a roast dinner tonight with huge roast potatoes lashing of gravy. Mmmm.


----------



## Angelmouse

Peanutbean-4/5 engaged is pretty damn exciting but what a shame to have it followed up by incontinance pooch. :( My cat woke me up in a similar fashion this morning by yacking up the biscuits that she wolfed down for breakfast. Why can't they stay in one sodding place to do these things eh? She spread it all over the landing, into the bathroom and down the stairs. :hissy: I didn't think I'd even fed her that much. :shock: 

Rafwife-what a lovely surprise. :D Do you think he planned the congratulatory beers in advance? :rofl:

Paloma-Hope you get your early night after all that now. :D I got some fab 'Snoopy' PJs from H&M for about £16 and the Slippers to match. :laugh2: They're proper Maternity wear ones too with poppers in the front for BFing.

PP-I gotta laugh at the vouchers hon. :rofl: It's great that they'll send you some more out tho. :D


----------



## bambikate

rafwife said:


> bambikate, can you post the recipes up? I *love* cornbread and haven't had any since I moved to the UK when I was 16. Glad your hubby liked it. :) We're having a roast dinner tonight with huge roast potatoes lashing of gravy. Mmmm.

Here you go hun:

225g Butter
225g plain flour, sifted
225g medium yellow cornmeal
1 tbsp Baking powder
1 tsp Salt
125g caster sugar
2 large eggs
475ml whole milk 

Preheat the oven to 180C/gas 4. 

1. Melt the butter

2. Combine the flour, cornmeal, baking powder, salt and sugar in a bowl and make a well in centre. Crack in the eggs and pour in the milk and melted butter and stir well with a wooden spoon, working fast so that the butter doesnt harden. 

3. Pour the mixture into the warm baking tin, transfer to the oven and bake for 35-40 minutes, or until risen and golden brown.

P.S We spent 30 mins trapsing round Sainsbury's looking for "cornmeal" only to come home empty handed. Googled it and realised it's also called Polenta :dohh: just incase you have trouble finding it! 

P.P.S I added a little bit of dried rosemary in mine cuz thats what we had in House of Blues in Orlando and it goes really well. 

Have fun! x x


----------



## lollylou1

bambikate that is dedication god i can just about cope with washing up after meals let alone cooking them and then additional things lol, 
nice that your making your xmas cards i used to make handmade cards but when i found out i was preg i sold all my stuff as we havent got the space for it all.

hope your all ok, im just chilling, we have just watched a film and had choc brownie and custard for pudding yummy!!!

Lou
xxx


----------



## Sarahkka

Angelmouse said:


> Peanutbean-4/5 engaged is pretty damn exciting but what a shame to have it followed up by incontinance pooch. :( My cat woke me up in a similar fashion this morning by yacking up the biscuits that she wolfed down for breakfast. *Why can't they stay in one sodding place to do these things eh?* She spread it all over the landing, into the bathroom and down the stairs. :hissy: I didn't think I'd even fed her that much. :shock:
> 
> Rafwife-what a lovely surprise. :D Do you think he planned the congratulatory beers in advance? :rofl:
> 
> Paloma-Hope you get your early night after all that now. :D I got some fab 'Snoopy' PJs from H&M for about £16 and the Slippers to match. :laugh2: They're proper Maternity wear ones too with poppers in the front for BFing.
> 
> PP-I gotta laugh at the vouchers hon. :rofl: It's great that they'll send you some more out tho. :D

Because if they didn't cover as much surface area as possible with their lovely barf, then it wouldn't be a proper barf-a-thon now, would it? I swear my cats have competitions to see who can barf over the most square footage. For awhile, Handsome Hobbes would only barf from high perches, so that he could achieve the "cascade of barf" effect very artistically and get some splashing effects, as well.
Awwww. How adorable. Kitty bulimia. Gotta love it!


----------



## Sarahkka

PB - Mat leave starts for me at the end of the month. I guess Nov.28? I am really really ready to go.
I'm just so cranky and scattered. I am really short-tempered too. I feel like telling everyone to just go take a flying f88k at themselves, and no one has really done anything. I'm just pregnant and angry.
I went back to bed this morning and slept for another hour. I didn't come in to work until almost 11! And I don't care. I dare someone to say something to me. I just dare them!
Grrr. Teeth gnashing. Irrational pregnant rage warning!


----------



## Tiff

I've always wondered the same thing about my animals. Like why my dog will choose to throw up on the carpet when the tile floor is like *maybe* 2 inches to the left of him. 

:dohh:

Sorry to hear you're grouchy, Sarahkka. I know how you feel... I'm getting pretty cranky myself these days!

Lollylou1 - Mmmm... brownies.... :rofl:

Peanutbean - Ugh! Sorry to hear about the pooch! It can be very frustrating!!! But congrats on the LO's engaged part though! I agree! Very exciting! :wohoo:


----------



## Sarahkka

Tyff said:


> I've always wondered the same thing about my animals. Like why my dog will choose to throw up on the carpet when the tile floor is like *maybe* 2 inches to the left of him.
> 
> :dohh:
> 
> *Sorry to hear you're grouchy, Sarahkka. I know how you feel... I'm getting pretty cranky myself these days!*
> 
> Lollylou1 - Mmmm... brownies.... :rofl:
> 
> Peanutbean - Ugh! Sorry to hear about the pooch! It can be very frustrating!!! But congrats on the LO's engaged part though! I agree! Very exciting! :wohoo:

Thanks, Tyff!
It's pretty funny when I think about it.
It's like Shri saying how she just felt like growling at people. 
It's so primal, but so satisfying.
I have lots of times when I'm happy, too, but I don't trust myself. I feel like I could snap on someone almost any second.
Preggos are dangerous!!


----------



## momandpeanut

Morning all ,

Hows everyone doing ???

Pb , sorry to hear you had a bad afternoon , dont you just love your pets oooh and fantastic news about being 4-5th !!!!!
PP, Glad you fun shopping !

And :hugs: to all of you who are feeling cranky !!

Ive woken up with a terrible headache this morning and to top it off it seems as if bubba is having a quiet day ,infact ive had no movement yet !!


----------



## lollylou1

hi momandpeanut, i hope that you get some movements soon, my bump hasnt been moving much for about a week, only really moving in the evening not much at all throughout the day.
sarahkka i hope you feel less grumpy soon

i think i must have a rare breed of cat as he is never ever sick(touch wood) he is naughty lol but not sick so thats good for me.

well today i must do my NVQ i really must but i honestly cant be bothered, i have to go into work on thursday to see her and hand everything in but just dont have any sort of motivation at all to do it. any suggestions? its not like i have to move its all on the computer but i cant get my brain to function to think of the answers to things i think its because im off work!!!
got virgin media coming to fix my tv today too so waiting in for them till 4

Lou
xxx


----------



## Uvlollypop

you should try champagne marmite and peanut butter on toast:D


----------



## PeanutBean

rafwife - we've had baby gates up for about a month now! lol Stops the old dog struggling to go up and down stairs to follow us about as he has the worst arthritis and falls downstairs sometimes. On this occasion he was being taken outside by my DH. It just falls out of him!!

AM - there is a special physics law about the volume of food consumed and the area of flooring that is can cover when regurgitated. It's related to the law Dr Who exploits with the tardis! lol

Ebin poos in the house all the time, there's not a lot that can be done about it, Jess (who gets squits quite a bit) has never ever pooed in the house in all the years we've had her, however she has no qualms about vomiting in it. Doesn't even attempt to get to the back door, though she'll hold in poos for days if she has to! I don't get it! And it is always on a carpet. We've only got the stairs and bedrooms carpeted but somehow any mess is always on the carpet...

Aw Sarahkka, you'll be nearly term by the end of the month! Can't you leave sooner? I was 35 weeks and couldn't have gone on another day! You go in at 11am. God knows my hours were a laugh towards the end!

Lou - I've no suggestions for motivation building. I stayed in bed until half 10 today and I'm still in my jamas! I don't even care!

My plans for today are to sand the last wall of skirting I didn't do yesterday (really only a small job with the electric sander), shower, walk the dogs. DH is working late tonight so I've loads of time to fill after that but dunno what with. If I've the energy I'll undercoat the skirting. If I've not I'll nap and mooch about watching crap on TV, chatting on here and maybe do some embroidery. It's the high life for me!


----------



## Poloma

Hi ladies!
Hugs to all you who are feeling low/grouchy or poorley xXx
Got a nice early night last night! Yay though shame I couldnt sleep very well due to Dp snoring! and Abbi joining us at about 1.30! lol Its amazing how much bed space a 22 month old can take up! I was too tired to take her back to her own bed though xXx 
Never mind eh? I should be used to it by now, its not going to get any better either when new baby arrives! lol another 12 months of minimal sleep xXx

Having two dogs I can totally sympathise with the barfing/pooing situations!
My lil terrier has a strange habbit of licking the carpet/dog bed and floor then barfing up a hair ball! She once threw up one of Noahs socks! and will happily eat anything that touches the floor without looking at it! she's weird xXx 
I woke up in the night not long ago to hear a strange rustling sound, on investigation I found her happily chewing her way through my Argos catalogue! (I do feed her honest!)


----------



## PeanutBean

lol Poloma, your dog sounds a little nuts!


----------



## Angelmouse

Hehehe. I was just thinking that. :lol:

Kitty Bulimia and Dr Who physics. :huh: :rofl:

Glad you got an early night Poloma. :D 

Charlie woke us up early hours after what I think must have been a nightmare. He clung to my OH for about 30mins and wouldn't go back to bed until I'd shown him all round the landing and bathroom that there was nothing there. :hugs: Weird thing is that both clocks in the nursery stopped last night. :huh: At different times mind you but both stopped last night I know for certain. Weird Huh?


----------



## polo_princess

lmao all of your pets are nuts!! Mine have always been quite good at the pooping/puking in the right places lol.

Well my 35wk appointment was great ... LO is engaged, she didnt say how much but even a tiny bit engaged is better than being completely free right? But this whole business about not doing a sweep until your 41 + 5 must actually be a joke ... by the time i get induced it'll be into January. I think not!!


----------



## Poloma

Glad yor lil one is engaging PP! Great news xXx
She will come when she is "cooked to perfection!" and ready to see you xXx

Noah was due on the 3rd of August but didnt arrive till the 16th! and Abbi was due the 17th Jan but didnt show up till the 26th! lol and the extra wait was worth it xXx Just remember your due date isnt written in stone, its only a guesstimation based on your last AF. 

It will happen eventually, it has too!


----------



## PeanutBean

Just posted on your thread PP. We get sweeps at 41 weeks then induction at 10-14 days overdue. They will also let you go longer if you want to, with daily monitoring to check placental functioning. And glad she is engaged. It's great isn't it!


----------



## bambikate

PB I'd go for option two tonight !!!! lol x x


----------



## lollylou1

i feeling little sad that everyones baby seems to be facing the right way around yet my naughty baby is still very firmly head up in my bloody ribs

i tried lots of things i have heard, lying on floor, bum up head down with frozen peas at the top of tummy legs up and head down but nothing seems to be working.

only thing i havent tried is swimming but to be honest i would have to buy a new swimming costume and cant really afford it cos it will be about 20 quid to buy a maternity one
COME ON BABY YOU NEED TO TURN RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!

whats everyone got planned for their evening, im chilling, i have packed for my weekend away and thats it today

Lou
xxx


----------



## polo_princess

Have you got yourself a ball Lolly? I read about some excercises somewhere you can do on your ball which can encourage LO to turn!!


----------



## bambikate

hi lolly - where you going for your weekend away? Sounds fun! 

Like PP said have you got a ball. My baby was breech at 33-34 weeks and my MW banned me from sitting on the sofa and leaning back and I had to bounce on my ball and sit on my ball and by the next appt she was the right way round! x x


----------



## Pyrrhic

PP - check your notes, she may have written on there how engaged she is. :)

My MW said they'll do sweeps from 39 weeks and inductions after 41 but I asked if I could go without and she was quite surprised. Said it was the first time she hadn't had someone specifically asking for a sweep or induction. I want to go naturally though, so she said she'll let me go up to 14 days over then they'll induce. If I want to go over 14 days then I have to stay in hospital for constant monitoring and IMO that's just too much.


----------



## polo_princess

Yeah i think any longer than 14 days would be too much to cope with.

Girls i need some inspiration for dinner tonight ... what you all having?


----------



## Pyrrhic

I'm making chicken with rosemary and thyme with mozzarella and pesto potato cakes.

I feel like it needs some more veggies though, like some cauliflower cheese or carmelised carrots. Have nothing else in the house though. :(


----------



## Sarahkka

polo_princess said:


> Yeah i think any longer than 14 days would be too much to cope with.
> 
> Girls i need some inspiration for dinner tonight ... what you all having?

Pork tenderloin with apples, onions, and cloves.
Haven't decided about veg.
Ha ha! I say this like I'm the one cooking it!
My OH will be master chef, as usual!
If it was me cooking, we'd sitting down to a nice hot dinner of popcorn.
Good thing I'm planning to breastfeed or this baby would be terribly malnourished! :)


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Lolly- have your tried walking more than you usually do, i did that and he seemed to take it as a signal to move into place and yerp the bal;l is def a gooden, i hope she turns soon hunni. Come on missus get turning for mummy. Where are you going for the weekend??

PP- I'm making pork chops with mash and peas

Sarahkka- I wish my Oh could cook lol, can your one give my one tips :D

As for me urgh i feel crap i went for a sleep, woke up all hot and bothered and aching all over and feeling sick. Went and got in the bath and then had to call OH in and as soon as i got out i was sick everywhere. Is sickness a sign of labour coming?? or am i just being too hopeful lol
xx


----------



## Pyrrhic

Sickness and nausea can be a sign of labour, yes. Sounds gross, but some people have a 'clear out' from both ends. When I went into suspected premature labour I felt really ill and horrible. 

Hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## Angelmouse

PP-We're having Pizza (quel surprise :shock:) w/ Jacket potatoes and Coleslaw. Nom Nom. :pizza:

Aidans Mummy-Hope you feel better soon love. I have heard some ladies say that they got sick as a prelude to labour although it may have been the heat in the bathroom and then standing up out of the bath. It makes me a bit woozie sometimes. :hugs:


----------



## bambikate

awww heather sorry you were sick :flower: get well soon!!!! :hugs: x x 

Don't have any inspiring ideas for food Holly - soz! I'm so tired I don't feel like cooking (lazy!) x x


----------



## nessajane

lollylou my LO isnt playing ball either and for the last 3 weeks either been transverse or breech!! hope you LO moves for you soon!!

PP no ideas here as for tea tonight me and OH had scramble egg on toast!! couldnt be bothered tonight so just made summit quick and easy :D Enjoy whatever you decide to have!!

aww aidans mummy hope you feel better soon hun :hugs:


----------



## PeanutBean

I have zero inspiration for tea tonight. Part of me says lets make a tasty cheese souffle and roasties ready for DH getting home late from work. Part of me says sod it I'll snack til he gets back then he can make us something!! I am thinking of washing up though.

rafwife I demand the recipe for mozzarella and pesto potato cakes, sounds delicious!!

Lou don't worry about your LO, there's still time and if not well not to worry, you will just get to see your LO sooner! Try a ball and try all fours things and walking too. Up and down stairs even! But then your back hurts so don't punish yourself if you can't manage much!

Heather sorry you're feeling so sick!!

I went for my afternoon nap about 4pm but didn't really get any sleep. Old dog was up for afternoon playtime and I kept thinking I could smell burning food or dog poo (I couldn't smell either must just be mad!). I think I left it too late really. Booo... Now I've had to get up and eat some toast. Will be tired all night now.


----------



## lollylou1

i have got a ball, but because my back is agony i cant get onto the ball lol it kills
thanks for all the replies though very much appreciated, im startving but i havent been able to pick what to have for my tea, hubby just had piza, then i read all your lovely foods and feel guilty feeding him a crappy pizza

Lou
xxx


----------



## polo_princess

All those lovely foods for inspiration we ended up having, sausage, egg, chips and beans lol

I just fancied some good "comfort" food. Nothing better than a fry up .. lol well grilled.

Sorry your feeling crap Heather, keep your eyes and ears open though as this could wel be the start of something, just get some rest!!


----------



## Pyrrhic

PB - no problem! Will type it up. It's really simple too :) Basically make a mash, add lots of mozzarella and pesto to taste, flour a chopping board and roll mash mix into balls and flatten out into cakes, cover in flour and fry in a really hot pan with some oil.

Will type out the full recipe though. :)

To those of us who've had anemia, does it make you sore? I told my MW about my period-like pains and cramps and she said it could be related to the anemia. I'm really sore tonight again and have only just started the tablets. :(


----------



## PeanutBean

Dunno if my anaemia has made me sore. I've not noticed any difference along the way pre and post iron tablets. Only differences have seemed linked to my progression through labour more than anything else. I still recommend trying the liquid iron, it's so much better!

Any other ladies with tasty veggie potato recipes I want to hear them! I am a connoisseur of potatoes!


----------



## Pyrrhic

It must be the way she's lying then. Period pains are quite strong atm, but they're constant and my legs are sore too so she must be pressing on something. Ho hum!

I'm a big potato lover too. Mmmm it's my one vice I think! I love making spanish tortilla. I'll have a think and see if I have any nice recipes. :)


----------



## PeanutBean

:dohh: I meant pregnancy not labour!!


----------



## katix333

anyone got any suggestions for music to put on a cd for when im in labour xxx


----------



## nessajane

id go for maybe something calm and relaxing maybe??


----------



## xXDonnaXx

9th-ers, I have a question. 

Are you getting mild ache's in your lower back? & are you getting pressure & sharp pains in your lady bits? x

I keep getting them & like a stitch type pain in my pelvic area?


----------



## katix333

i get the sharp pains, but i read somewhere on here that its baby moving down and engaging? im 4/5ths at the moment and ive got the midwife again tomorrow so hopefully its true and he's moved down more :) xxx


----------



## Pyrrhic

edit- will make thread...


----------



## PeanutBean

xXDonnaXx said:


> 9th-ers, I have a question.
> 
> Are you getting mild ache's in your lower back? & are you getting pressure & sharp pains in your lady bits? x
> 
> I keep getting them & like a stitch type pain in my pelvic area?

Yeah, not so much back ache only when I've been stood a long time but for a few weeks now I've been getting shooting and stabbing pains down into my cervix and pelvis and MW did say baby had started to engage on Monday so I'm sure that's why. Also need to pee more. And when LO stretches out with feet in my ribs it hurts a lot with his haad pushing down!


----------



## bambikate

katix - i just ordered a triple cd from hmv.com for relaxation yoga music. its not something i normally listen to but i thought id like something calming with no one singing - cuz thats bound to annoy me when im in pain - lol x x


----------



## katix333

good thinking! i cant see myself wanting songs that i can sing along to haha xxx


----------



## bambikate

teehee i know - i originallly thought "relaxing" ummm how about enya??? So i listened to a 30 second sample on itunes and her voice started to annoy me and im not even in labour!! :rofl: so i banned all words in my cd :D let me know what you choose! x x


----------



## katix333

i will do, ill probably end up with the radio im so unprepared but i supppose its another thing for me to complain about haha xxx


----------



## Sophie1205

Donna - Ive been having bad shooting pains around my cervix - shooting right the way down. MW said its nothing to worry about.

I bought a maternity support belt today from Mothercare, theyre really good for back ache. Really helps. I recommend it!

xx


----------



## Anja

Thought i would say hi in this thread....I am on maternity leave now (well more specifically i got made redundant last week) and am soo bored it is unbelievavble so thought that rather than being more of a lurker on B&B I would join in a bit more!


----------



## bambikate

:wave: hi anja x x


----------



## nessajane

Hiya Anja :D

Morning girls, How is everyone this morning? 
Anybody have anything nice planned for today?? 

I have my growth scan this afternoon so im looking forward to seeing LO again :happydance:
Im going to ask if they can confirm that i am having a boy...just to be 100% sure :D My MIL is a Midwife and in delivery the other day they had a baby born that the couple was told it was a girl and they had a boy!! :dohh:


----------



## lollylou1

i do keep having this worry nessa what if baby is a boy not a girl, poor kid will be living in pink clothes LOL.

i had a horrendous night, as you know i have suffered really bad with back ache and baby lying on my nerve well last night i started getting pains down by my pelvis, like shooting pains every time i tried to move.

it carried on all night and is still really bad this morning, i called the midwife and she said that its because baby is breech she has got her bum on a nerve, so not only is the pressure on my siatic nerve its on a nerve at the front too, i cant actually walk without looking like i have S**T myself LOL
she told me to monitor movements and if reduced i got to go this afternoon to be checked out!!!!!
i want this next 5 weeks to hurry up cos the pain is driving me insane

hi anja welcome to december mums club

Lou
xxx


----------



## polo_princess

Hey Anja!!

Good luck with your scan Nessa hope it goes well!!

Sorry you had a crappy night Lolly, mine wasnt much better although not quite as painful, just got woken up at 4am needing a drink and wee, then mini pp decided to go mental for aaaaages so i couldnt go back to sleep lol


----------



## lollylou1

my baby doesnt do that in the night lol i am very glad about that LOL.

What ya got planned for the day hun?

OH is coming home from work at lunch because i cant even get of settee to go for a pee lol never mind anything else, e orried i will fall down the stairs, i think he just wants to skive off for the afternoon

Lou
xxx


----------



## Uvlollypop

i was in mk gen last night again i swelled up massivly saw sparkles and felt rather sick, i was in the same room i had my still birth in which was awful but there was nowhere else to put me, i was monitored for a few hours and sent home to bedrest :-( im ment to call for my blood results today but i called and the day unit only has one midwife! so ive been told to expect a call today at some point.

im all swollen again...:(

im NOT giving birth in that hosp even if i have to drive to the next town to get to a hospital im not going there its so awful


----------



## lollylou1

poor you Molly, you swollen everywhere? is the other hospital far from yours or is it managable?

my hospital is 20 miles away from home

Lou
xxx


----------



## Angelmouse

Welcome Anja. :hi:



PeanutBean said:


> Any other ladies with tasty veggie potato recipes I want to hear them! I am a connoisseur of potatoes!

Happy to oblige my dear. :D

*Cheese and Tomato Potato Bake*

Make a large pot of mash. Fry an onion and combine with the mash. Slice some fresh tomato, Chop a bunch of Spinach and grate loads of cheese. Layer up in a large Pyrex dish with mixed herbs and garlic granules to taste. Top off with mash, grated cheese and a sprinkling of herbs. Bake in the oven on 200deg for about 20mins or until the top is golden brown and the contents are bubbling. :D

It is fantastic even if I do say so myself. :blush:

Aw Lollys both, what a nasty time you're both having. :( :hugs: Each.


----------



## Uvlollypop

Angelmouse said:


> Welcome Anja. :hi:
> 
> 
> 
> PeanutBean said:
> 
> 
> Any other ladies with tasty veggie potato recipes I want to hear them! I am a connoisseur of potatoes!
> 
> Happy to oblige my dear. :D
> 
> *Cheese and Tomato Potato Bake*
> 
> Make a large pot of mash. Fry an onion and combine with the mash. Slice some fresh tomato, Chop a bunch of Spinach and grate loads of cheese. Layer up in a large Pyrex dish with mixed herbs and garlic granules to taste. Top off with mash, grated cheese and a sprinkling of herbs. Bake in the oven on 200deg for about 20mins or until the top is golden brown and the contents are bubbling. :D
> 
> It is fantastic even if I do say so myself. :blush:
> 
> Aw Lollys both, what a nasty time you're both having. :( :hugs: Each.Click to expand...

scottish potato soup is nice too


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Welcome Anja :wave:

Good luck with your scan nessa

Well i have just got back from hospital with pains and reduced movements. The MW said the pains are my cervix softening and strecting and im 1cm dilated. So its just the cervix opening slightly basically. 

I was scanned :cloud9: and i saw my little man :happydance: God he has gotten so big, his little knees were scrunched up near his face and his hands were over his eyes. I asked an estimate of how much he weighs at the moment and she said about 6lbs so far. So not too big. They checked the blood flow through the cord and that was perfect as they were scanning me he woke uo and kneed the person doing the scan lo. I went on a cgt and that was fine. So ive been sent home and told to keep an eye on the pains and if i have any more concerns or problems to ring in straight away
xx


----------



## Tiff

Morning December Mom's!

Those recipies sound awesome. I love potoatos as well! :happydance: Off to the hospital for my Non-Stress Test, looking forward to hearing Baby Girl's heartbeat :cloud9:

Then it's off to visit with my nephew and SIL. :happydance: Hope everyone is having a great day, and Welcome Anja!


----------



## Pyrrhic

Tattie Soup:

1 chopped onion
3 stalks celery, finely chopped
3 medium-sized potatoes peeled and diced
Cup of milk
2 oz/50 g butter 
A further one or two tablespoons of butter
Salt and pepper


Chop the vegetables into roughly even sized pieces. Melt the butter and sauté the onion until they are yellow and soft. 
]
Add the other vegetables and continue sautéing with the lid on, over a low heat, for 5-10 minutes.

Add 3 cups water or stock and season with salt and pepper and add the bay leaf. Cook until the vegetables are tender. When vegetables are ready, remove the bay leaf and add 1 cup of milk and 1-2 tablespoons butter. 



**** for a very indulgent soup, use single cream instead of milk, and use mashed potato instead of diced onces and blitz in a food processor once cooked ****

You can also add cheese to this recipe to make chedder potato soup.


----------



## Angelmouse

That sounds gorgeous Rafwife and could be used as a basis for any root vegetable soup. I think I'll give it a go with some celeriac added. :D Nom Nom.


----------



## Pyrrhic

I'm quite tempted to make the indulgent version this afternoon. It's certainly cold enough for soup!


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Thanks girls. Glad im not the only one, lol.
She seems to be pushing down ALOT. Every night without fail. 
I'm checkin if I've lost my plug everytime I go loo, ha ha.


----------



## Pyrrhic

Ditto Donna, I'm checking every time too. The shooting engagement type pains are actually quite sore, but I suppose it means something is happening!


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Hiya Anja! :)

Gud luk with the scan Nessa. :hugs:

Oooo AM, Your body's getting ready :D Shouldnt be long now then. W00!


----------



## Angelmouse

I thought that but I just checked in the fridge and I don't have enough potatoes. :dohh:

Have to go with the Mushrooms in white wine and cream sauce with Spinach pasta and Garlic bread. Oh well eh? :lol: :angelnot:

Do you ever feel like maybe you spend too much time on here? :blush::rofl:


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Aint they just! I'm dreading when she gets fully engaged, I'll be walkin like a penguin! :rofl:


----------



## Angelmouse

xXDonnaXx said:


> Oooo AM, Your body's getting ready :D Shouldnt be long now then. W00!

I keep thinking that means me. :rofl: Of course I know you're talking to Aidans Mummy but...:huh: :rofl:


----------



## Pyrrhic

Trying to think of what to do for dinner tonight veggie wise. I really fancy tattie skins with lots of cheese, sour cream and sweet chilli sauce. Mmmm heartburn central! lol

Or maybe some halloumi (squeaky!) cheese with salad and pasta.....


As for spending too much time on her...errrrm no *cough* :blush: 

Anyway if I wasn't on here I'd just be annoying my OH :rofl:


----------



## Angelmouse

I choose door number one please mathew! :lol: sounds yummy.

If I wasn't on here I'd be quietly rocking back and forth in the corner. :rofl: Keeps me sane this place. :wacko:


----------



## Anja

thanks for all the welcomes!!!

Just got back from scan and it was hillarious....Tolly (my little one) was playing with her tongue. the sonographer managed to get really clear images of her....very funny and incredibly cute!!!

I have a feeling i will be spending alot of time on here now....nesting is starting to kick in but not that strongly!!


----------



## katix333

xXDonnaXx said:


> Thanks girls. Glad im not the only one, lol.
> She seems to be pushing down ALOT. Every night without fail.
> I'm checkin if I've lost my plug everytime I go loo, ha ha.

Same here :rofl: xxx


----------



## Anja

katix333 said:


> xXDonnaXx said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls. Glad im not the only one, lol.
> She seems to be pushing down ALOT. Every night without fail.
> I'm checkin if I've lost my plug everytime I go loo, ha ha.
> 
> Same here :rofl: xxxClick to expand...

add me to the list too.....I have never been so well aquainted with my gusset :rofl:


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

xXDonnaXx said:


> Aint they just! I'm dreading when she gets fully engaged, I'll be walkin like a penguin! :rofl:

:rofl::rofl: Now aidan is engaged i have defiantly got the impression of a penguin walk perfect :rofl:. So attractive
xx


----------



## katix333

:dust::dust::dust: labour dust for everyone :hugs: xxx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

katix333 said:


> :dust::dust::dust: labour dust for everyone :hugs: xxx

thankyou :kiss:
xx


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Lol... :)

Thanks for the labour dust Katie. I need it... I'm totally ready now. x


----------



## ~ Vicky ~

Hey Dec Mummy's, how're you all feeing? :hugs: xx


----------



## bambikate

oooh thanks for the labour dust!!!!! These meals sound so yummy can I come round for tea??? lol x x fab news about scan heather x x

Good thanks Vicky how are you and Ava? x x


----------



## PeanutBean

Hi Anja! Are you going to post any pics from your scan?

This morning I had aquanatal and picked up my lovely parcel of goodies from the delivery place. Then I had lunch and watched Neighbours and I'm recently back from walking the dogs - a much nicer experience than yesterday! I'm pretty tired now so will have a nap soon but wanted to catch up on 3rd tri. My internet's been pissing about all afternoon disconnecting literally every 10-20 seconds. It seems to have fixed itself now though touch wood.

DH isn't working late tonight and is off tomorrow so we'll have a nice evening then we'll get some more decorating done tomorrow. I suck, I should've done loads these past couple of days but just haven't been able to manage it!

Nessa - hope your growth scan comes up good.

Aww Lou, it's neverending with the aches for you isn't it? :hugs: But not much longer, you'll get there!

PP - I was up at 4am too. Bloody starving! Then baby shifted into my bladder so had to get up to pee then couldn't get back to sleep again, not because of LO, just because I suck!

Molly :hugs: Sounds like a rubbish night... :-(

Wow Heather, starting to dilate!

Tyff - hope your test goes well.

Donna today my cervix and shooting pains stepped up about 10 notches, such that I thought something was going to come out. Swimming just seemed to encourage it so I'm hoping it's still a good thing!

:dohh: I've been using AM for Angelmouse as I call Aiden's Mummy Heather! I must've been causing some confusion! lol

Thanks for the dust and hello Vicky!


----------



## ~ Vicky ~

bambikate said:


> Good thanks Vicky how are you and Ava? x x

Yay good!

Yeah we're great thank you :D, can't believe Ava is already 5 days old! She had her heel prick test this morn and I cried :blush: Silly Mummy, hah.


----------



## bambikate

~ Vicky ~ said:


> bambikate said:
> 
> 
> Good thanks Vicky how are you and Ava? x x
> 
> Yay good!
> 
> Yeah we're great thank you :D, can't believe Ava is already 5 days old! She had her heel prick test this morn and I cried :blush: Silly Mummy, hah.Click to expand...

Awww bless you! x x


----------



## Angelmouse

PeanutBean said:


> :dohh: I've been using AM for Angelmouse as I call Aiden's Mummy Heather! I must've been causing some confusion! lol

Hehehe. Only when I'm being a numpty, getting all confused without reading the full post first. :dohh: 

It's good to see you Vicky. I cried when they did the hourly tests for sugars on Charlie when he was born too. Poor little feets. :(


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Oooooo PB,Interesting. :D
Maybe bubs is engaging more!!! x


----------



## ~ Vicky ~

Angelmouse said:


> PeanutBean said:
> 
> 
> :dohh: I've been using AM for Angelmouse as I call Aiden's Mummy Heather! I must've been causing some confusion! lol
> 
> Hehehe. Only when I'm being a numpty, getting all confused without reading the full post first. :dohh:
> 
> It's good to see you Vicky. I cried when they did the hourly tests for sugars on Charlie when he was born too. Poor little feets. :(Click to expand...

Thanks :D Oh it was horrible. I don't like people sticking needles in my feet let alone my little baby girl's :( Booo at them.

Ooh it looks like we'll have some more babies from us lot born soon! Yay!


----------



## Anja

Dont have any picks Pam....I have been having scans every weeks as she has been measuring small and her liquid levels have been low so havnet been getting them everyweek but really wish i had ones from today!

Viki - that pic of Ava is beautiful and I have to add that I absolutely LOVE that name!


----------



## Pyrrhic

Bless you Vicky! I think I would have been upset too!

PB- swimming sounds like a good way to get bubs moving! Love the baby stuff you got too, so cute! :)


I went to Tesco earlier with OH. Stupid, stupid idea :dohh: I could hardly stand after awhile I was so ill. Am back to lying in bed now, which is where I seem to be spending all my time now.


----------



## zahviere01

Im also due in December. My due date is December 31st. Im expecting a boy. 
I plan to name him Zah'Viere Brennon Henderson. :hissy::hugs:


Only 6 weeks until December ladies! :happydance:[/QUOTE]


----------



## polo_princess

Welcome on board the Dec mummies club!!

Blerrrgh another "productive" day lol ... did a bit more xmas shopping!! Was supposed to meet up with a friend for lunch but i didnt wake up untl 11am and shes 7wks pg and was up all night with ms bless her. 

OH is off work next week to keep me company bless him, oh and take me to do more xmas shopping and carry my bags. I cant get too much in one go because i cant carry it all lol


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh PP, don't talk about Christmas shopping, I've no energy or money to comprehend it! What to do?!


----------



## Anja

Thank god for ebay!!!!


----------



## roxie78

All the rest of my xmas shopping for this year on will be done online I think! Can't cope with the shops anymore (plus scared of my waters breaking or something whilst I am out lol!)


----------



## Anja

Witht the weight of my boobs and my bump I have developed a bit of a stoop and within 10 mins of walking around everything just hurts too much......give me laptop, central heating and a cuppa tea to aide me in my shopping and I am a happy bunny


----------



## nessajane

rafwife get some rest hun i hope you get better soon :hugs:

PP good for you doing your xmas shopping now while the crowds havnt started getting to busy yet ill be doing mine soon me thinks!! I hate crowds let alone me now walking like an old pregnant woman :rofl:

Ive just had the biggest craving for a macy d's chocy milkshake so off i went to find car keys and drove to our local mcd's :D 
It was yummy i only bought a meduim i could of done with a large :rofl: xx


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Ha ha , what you like nessa. :rofl:

I've gotta admit tho, they are sexual from there!


----------



## Pyrrhic

nessa, I'd go back and get a large! :rofl:


----------



## nessajane

i was tempted :rofl:


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Welcome to the december club Zahviere01 :wave:
xx


----------



## danni728

I am new here but I am due Dec. 5th with a girl, currently 5cm dilated and 50% effaced.


----------



## Tiff

Welcome :happydance:

Wow, 5cm? Might not be too much longer for you? Although over here, if you're 4cm dialated they end up keeping you in the hospital!


----------



## danni728

Tyff said:


> Welcome :happydance:
> 
> Wow, 5cm? Might not be too much longer for you? Although over here, if you're 4cm dialated they end up keeping you in the hospital!

yeah, I got sent home because I stopped progressing and because I am not fully term(37 weeks here) they wouldn't break my water.

Plus I want to stay away from the pitocin.
I have a doctors appointment tomorrow so we will discuss what to do since I have regular contractions and progressed that much just from a few hours of uncomfortable but not painful ones.

I am also GBS positive so the doctor wants to make sure I have plenty of time to get my anitbiotics before I deliver.


----------



## nessajane

Morning girls...

Just a quicky... you know birthing balls?? are they the same as gym balls? 

xx


----------



## Uvlollypop

birthing balls are exactly the same as gym balls hon :)

danni im jealous!

no home birth booking today --->https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/72151-bugger.html#post1098894


----------



## Poloma

Morning Ladies!

Nessa - I want a Maccy D's Now! lol but our rearest one is 25 mins drive away :(
Danni - how exciting! surely cant be long for you now! 

Hope the rest of you lovely ladies are well today?

My darling partner has given me a stinking cold :( Im all wheezy and snotty xXx but according to him he has "Man Flu" and I have just a cold! typical eh?
Paracetamol arnt helping but my inhaler has given me a bit of relief, just hope it doenst turn into a full blown case of Bronchitus again :( Im scared I will cough so hard I will break my waters! lol


----------



## polo_princess

nessajane said:


> Morning girls...
> 
> Just a quicky... you know birthing balls?? are they the same as gym balls?
> 
> xx

Yeah just pop up Tescos and get one for a fiver hun .. think i got 55CM or 60CM one i cant remember, dont waste tons of money on one hun!!

Sorry your feeling poorly Poloma

And Molly ... Eeeeeek!!

Think im going to carry on with my nesting today after my mornign dose of BnB and a cuppa lol


----------



## claralouise

hiya can i join the december mummy to be club please. im due on the 31st Dec altho i wish 4 a nice xmas prezzie by going exactly a week early lol


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Hey danni :wave:. Wow 5cm already, let us know how you get on at the doctors

Poloma i hope you feel better soon

Molly- Good luck hunni

PP- you and your nesting :D. I hope you enjoy hun, i bet you will be able to eat your dinner off the floor by the time you have finished he he

Come on in clairelouise :hug:

As for me im feeling ok. IM FULL TERM TODAY. yay!! Come on Aidan out you come
xx


----------



## Tiff

Morning ladies!
*
PP *- Enjoy your nesting! 
*
Aiden's Mummy *- Congrats on being full term!!!! Now if he comes, they won't try and stop labour! :happydance:
*
Poloma* - Hope you feel better soon, hun. It sucks having a cold when you're pregnant!!!

As for me,

The Non stress test went really well yesterday! Apparently P and I have a very happy baby, lol. She was moving around alot and had a great heartbeat (almost got up to 170 at one point though, lol!). No problem with Ketones either, so woohoo!

I've got my app't with the gestational diabetes councellor today. Should be okay, it's the endocrinologist who'll make the call with insulin, so this is more like a follow up. :)

I had a moment this morning when I went to the corner store for milk! The "best before" dates on everything now is in December... made me realize just how close to December we really are!

EEeeek!


----------



## PeanutBean

Welcome Danni! I'll add you to the first page. Let us know when you go!

Welcome Claralouise too!

:hugs: Poloma, hope you feel better soon. I have been coughing non-stop for a couple of weeks now. Everytime I eat it makes me phlegmy and it doesn't half hurt my tummy muscles when I cough! No sign of water leakage though.

Molly, I don't know whether to wish you labour or wish you homebirth!

Congrats Heather, not long now!

Tyff - great news! Does your milk last til December too? What do they put in it over there?!

As for me, DH and I are painting out room. I've undercoated half the skirting so far, but started late as I had to go to Homebase after I discovered the undercoat we had was stupid oil based, we got it for our external door but I'd forgotten. Just had lunch, on here there off to do second half. DH is painting cornice and we hope to get the first coat of wall paint on too. It's hard work for me though!


----------



## polo_princess

Milk that lasts until December? Are we talking long life milk lol? Cant be fresh milk can it?


----------



## Tiff

Our milk comes in plastic bags. Hmmm... I might have a picture of it as I had people from The States who were confused about it. I guess milk doesn't come in bags down there? 

:confused:

What does your milk come in? :) And yes, it'll last until December!
 



Attached Files:







milk.jpg
File size: 84.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## polo_princess

My word, in a bag lol?

Ours comes in a carton ... i thought it did everywhere lol


----------



## Uvlollypop

lol wish labour! ill ring labour ward and tell them im refusing to go in lol im hoping on mother moon my doctor said todau she had a feeling something was going to happen she wasnt sure weather shed see me with bump or baby.
i have to take iron pills now boooooo


----------



## Uvlollypop

woah milk in plastic bags! cartons or plastic bottles here!!!


----------



## Tiff

:rofl: PP that's too funny... before I had someone from the states questioning me about it, I thought that milk came in bags everywhere else too!

LOL But yes, in a bag. You snip the corner off with sissors and then pour. It does come in smaller cartons, but it's better value to get the bagged kind.


----------



## momandpeanut

Hi all ,

Welcome to all the new december mommies !

I had my baby shower last night so im exhusted today ill start another thread in a while and get the oh to upload my pics when he gets home !!


----------



## Uvlollypop

oo i hope the shower went well!

bagged milk would be so much easier to freeze.


----------



## Tiff

Can't wait to see the pictures, M&P! I love love love baby showers!

UV - Hope you get your home birth you want :hugs: Yes, bagged milk is super easy to freeze. Just pop 'er in to the freezer.


----------



## Uvlollypop

we get milk like this in glass bottles from the milkman 
https://images.google.co.uk/imgres?...ttle&um=1&hl=en&rlz=1B3GZFB_enGB266GB266&sa=X

or cartons/bottles from super markets
https://images.google.co.uk/imgres?...p=18&um=1&hl=en&rlz=1B3GZFB_enGB266GB266&sa=X


----------



## polo_princess

Cant wait to hear about the baby shower hun!!

And freezing milk ..... i just cant do it, it goes a funny colour and look's like youve pee'd in it lol. No matter how much i tell myself theres nothing wrong with it i just cant lol


----------



## Uvlollypop

it only looks like youve peed in it till its defrosted mad women..

im lactose intol so milks evil! buti freeze it for my other half


----------



## Pyrrhic

I'm used to milk in bags as I grew up in the states (New Orleans) or gallon jugs. Milk in bags was hilarious though at school, when they'd give you a straw to poke into it so you could drink it, and you'd invariably get milk _everywhere_. 

M&P- looking forward to the pics. :) Hope you had a lovely time!


----------



## Uvlollypop

my other half was horrified when we went to visit my family at lakenheath a while ago and they had white eggs he thought something was wrong with them


----------



## PeanutBean

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: for Molly!

Those bags of milk are mad!!! You can't stand them up in the fridge! Nor reseal them. Our milk will only last a week at the most usually, how come yours last so long? Does it have preservatives in? Wonders will never cease! lol


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh and how was your babyshower m&p? Hope to see some pics!


----------



## Brockie

hope all well ladies!!!

quite random but i was thinking today, does anyone remember BnB member Carley? she used to post loads was from OZ and all of a sudden nothing? did something happen that i missed? just curious!!!

weather is horrid today and OH working away so im on me todd!!!! 

xxxxx


----------



## Uvlollypop

carley left of her own accord a while ago hun


----------



## Brockie

Uvlollypop said:


> carley left of her own accord a while ago hun


oh thanks darlin just thought was odd, she posted so much on here, case solved!!!! xx


----------



## Uvlollypop

:D


----------



## Sophie1205

Woww bagged milk! Thats crazy lol
Holly - I know what you mean about freezing milk. I know its totally fine but I find once its defrosted its quite watery lol.

I want some milk now. Ive just had a ginger bread man (haha! big kid) so im gonna get some milk :)

Has anyone seen that Cravendale milk advert?? It makes me laugh so much and I dont know why. MILLLKKK. lol 

Shut up Sophie :(

xx


----------



## Tiff

Can't say I've seen the advertisement... but then again I don't have cable. ;)

The weather is crappy over here too. Really dark and rainy. So much for going for a walk later!

Mmmm... gingerbread men. Yum! Hopefully someone will save me some so I can indulge after the baby comes! :happydance:


----------



## Pyrrhic

I see horoscopes as a bit of fun rather than anything serious, but I thought I'd look up the star signs for babies born in December. :)

*The Sagittarius Personality (November 11 - December 22nd)*

Your child is an intellect. He or she is often possessive but generous with those that are close. A child born under this sun sign is hopeful and impressionable. He or she is quick, enterprising, demonstrative in affection, and loyal. This individual loves liberty and will do anything to obtain it. Because of a firm belief in freedom of speech and expression, Sagittarius children are strong in opinion. Sagittarians also have a psychological outlook on life, always trying to understand what makes people tick.

Sagittarius children love beauty and are often artistic and refined. They tend to take shortcuts, sometimes getting caught up in detail and forgetting the big things. Your Sagittarius is noble, sentimental, and impulsive.

Your role as a parent is to help your child choose friends discriminately; this will set a foundation in evaluating people that will eventually be critical in his or her choice of a mate. Sagittarians like to help people in need, sometimes to their own disadvantage.

Sagittarians are talented in art, education, dancing and ministry. Many Sagittarians are also business people, specifically lawyers.

*The Capricorn Personality (December 22nd - January 19th*

Your little Capricorn will have a quiet, meditative nature ruled by reason instead of impulse and may seem older than his or her years at times. These children are thrifty, reserved, diplomatic, deep thinking, and determined. They are cautious in what they do and say. They know what they want and they usually get it by methodically planning every detail ahead of time-they like to take their time with things, learning lessons well along the way.

Capricorn children are receptive to down-to-earth activities. They feel a deep sense of responsibility and love being praised for a job well done. Parents should take time with their Capricorn child to show them the joy of touch and sharing comfort. Though typically practical and serious, the Capricorn often has a well-developed sense of wit and humor and is also known for being reliable.

Capricorns are industrious and ambitious. They often love wealth for the power and prestige it brings them. The Capricorn is talented in mechanics, engineering, and politics. Literary and religious things also interest them. They make excellent executives and love responsibility in any field they enter. Capricorns often delay marriage until late in life, but once married they are faithful and devoted.

Capricorns are most compatible with Virgos and Taurus signs.


----------



## polo_princess

rafwife said:


> I see horoscopes as a bit of fun rather than anything serious, but I thought I'd look up the star signs for babies born in December. :)
> *
> Capricorns are industrious and ambitious. They often love wealth for the power and prestige it brings them. The Capricorn is talented in mechanics, engineering, and politics. Literary and religious things also interest them. They make excellent executives and love responsibility in any field they enter. Capricorns often delay marriage until late in life, but once married they are faithful and devoted.*

That makes me think my LO is going to be born after 22nd Dec :rofl:

Sounds like a mix of me and her father!!


----------



## Uvlollypop

my other half is a 
Sagittarius too!


----------



## Brockie

haha im Capricorn and absolutely nothing like my sign!!! heres hoping babe has some of those qualities instead:rofl: xxx


----------



## Pyrrhic

Sagittarius would be a mix of OH and I. He's very intellectual, strong in opinions and beliefs, loyal, etc.

I'm the most impulsive person _ever_. Before I settled down I used to jump on a plane/bus/car/train and go anywhere when I was bored. I'd just pack a small bag and go with the cash in my pocket. :rofl:


----------



## Uvlollypop

rafwife said:


> Sagittarius would be a mix of OH and I. He's very intellectual, strong in opinions and beliefs, loyal, etc.
> 
> I'm the most impulsive person _ever_.* Before I settled down I used to jump on a plane/bus/car/train and go anywhere when I was bored. I'd just pack a small bag and go with the cash in my pocket. :*rofl:

i used to do that too!


----------



## Pyrrhic

Do you miss it? I do. I think if I wasn't married and having my own family I'd probably be travelling through the states doing lots of odd jobs for a couple of years. :)


----------



## Uvlollypop

yes i totally miss it i used to just get up and go, id tell someone i was going to a festival and theyd call me three days later like errm where are you

was good :D:D


----------



## Tiff

I'm an Aquarius, and my OH is a Leo.

I'm pretty sure Baby Girl will be a Capricorn, judging by due dates and whatnot. However, I wouldn't be opposed if she decided to come out a little early and be a Sag!


----------



## polo_princess

Im a Virgo so im far too much of an orderly and "perfectionist" person to just whizz off any do anything like that lol!!


----------



## nessajane

Hey girls :wave:

so girls i got my birthing ball today :D and So far my OH has been using it for sit ups, trying to twirl it on his fingers and is now bouncing it around the room!! :rofl:
i mean who's this ball for!! men will have fun with anything wont they lol

so question... do i sit still on it? bounce on it? how long a day should i be using it? 

Thanks girls xx


----------



## polo_princess

I sit on mine and just roll back and forth or circle my hips Nessa, nothing too major, just nice and easy while im watching tv, i use mine for about half an hour everyday but seeings as your LO needs to turn id go on it for as long as poss.

Tell your OH to sod off youve got an important baby turning mission to get on with lol


----------



## Poloma

Just had some great news from my big brother! :) He and his wife are expecting their second baby! Yay
So pleased for them as they suffered a mc erlier this year and it was awfull for them, esp as I found out I was preg about two weeks later.
She is 13 weeks and had the all clear from the neuchal fold scan, I know she was nervous as she is classed as an older mum.
So yay to being an auntie again in May xXx


----------



## nessajane

thanks holly!! i took it off him now lol he's sulking :rofl:


----------



## PeanutBean

Congrats to your brother and family Poloma! Get on that ball Nessa!

I don't believe one jot in horoscopes (as in predicting the future), however I do believe that you can describe a person's personality to some extent by when they were born. Given the way body clocks work and the huge influences of the sun and moon on our genes I think it's entirely plausible that as a baby first encounters the outside world it will be bombarded by these stimuli and that can have an effect on it's development. But obviously life experiences can alter someone a lot!

I'm a Pisces with Taurus rising and am very much like the signs. The Taurus makes me much more down to Earth than your average Pisces but I'm a total water babe. It's funny because Pisces is the rarest sign, simply because of the fewer days in Feb, and I never knew any other Pisces except my Mum until I went to uni to do marine biology and there were loads of Pisces and other water signs on the course! DH is a Virgo through and through! He's so funny with his superficial straightening of corners and tidying into piles without ever thoroughly doing anything!

I think it's pretty likely my LO will be a Sagittarius being due slap bang in the middle. Would have to come pretty early to not be!


----------



## polo_princess

Congrats to your brother Poloma


----------



## Pyrrhic

PeanutBean said:


> C I never knew any other Pisces except my Mum until I went to uni to do marine biology and there were loads of Pisces and other water signs on the course!

That's pretty cool actually! :) I feel like I have a lot of personality traits related to my sign - Gemini. I'm very impulsive and like to be as busy as possible. I feel happiest when I have lots of things to do at once and lots of juggling to get it all done. However on the down side, any decision that is prolonged or difficult and I'll get bored and walk away from it. I can also go from happy to moody in 10 seconds flat lol :rofl:

I always had a secret desire to study marine biology as I adore sharks. I felt like I couldn't do a degree for four years though just to specialise in one species. I've always fancied working with sharks though.


----------



## Pyrrhic

We've got our first house guests coming over tonight. :) Still boxes in places from the move, but ah well.

One bloke comes from 'farming stock' even though he's a pilot like OH so as a housewarming gift he's bringing us unplucked pheasants and ducks from his larder. Apparently they've been 'ripening' for awhile now. :rofl: I love shooting and hunting game, but my Mum is coming for a visit on Saturday so I'm going to hang them in my kitchen to freak her out. :rofl:


----------



## PeanutBean

rafwife said:


> I always had a secret desire to study marine biology as I adore sharks. I felt like I couldn't do a degree for four years though just to specialise in one species. I've always fancied working with sharks though.

My sister and one of my brothers is Gemini, you're pains! lol

Three years to do a degree. I would suggest the liklihood of working with sharks at the end of it, or a masters, of a PhD is pretty slim though, sorry! Most marine biologists work with barnacles, worms, crabs, commercial fish... Maybe you could volunteer at a sealife centre? Start off with dogfish!


----------



## lollylou1

well looks like i missed loads today!!

the milk in a bag is crazy i thought also that it came in a carton or bottle everywhere.

im a gemini and to be honest havent really ever looked much into whether im like my start sign or not.

poloma congrats to your brother and sister in law i bet they are very happy and relieved.

hope the decorating is going well PB

congrats on being full term aidans mummy

hope you get to have the homebirth still UV

i think i have commented on everyone i am really sorry if i havent commented on everyones post, i really hope everyone is well.

i am all packed for my weekend in sunny blackpool, got all my christmas gifts wrapped and ready to take, i saw my NVQ assessor today and she was more than pleased with work i have done but wants to do a home visit in january.

what have you all got planned for your weekends

Lou
xxx


----------



## PeanutBean

Oo have a lovely weekend Lou, sounds fab!


----------



## Nemo and bump

we're getting the keys to our new flat tomorrow yay! and then got a growth scan in the afternoon. can finally go crazy with my nesting instinct and clean, unpack and organise. yay


----------



## bambikate

sophie - i love the cravendale advert!!!!! MILK MIIIILK!!!! lol 

My mum is a Sagitarius and I get along with her really well. 

poloma - congrats to your brother thats fab news :happydance:

PP - we freeze milk and it's only yellow whilst its defrosting, once its all liquid and you shake it around its not watery or yellow - tee hee.

mom and peanut - cant wait to hear all bout baby shower!

nessajane - hope you've kicked your OH off that ball and you've been on it!!! :D Turn baby turn! 

Molly - I'm keeping my fingies crossed you can have your homebirth hun.

Heather - congrats on 37 weeks - come on Aidan! 

Had an awful night last night, woke up at 1:30 in hot sweat, was really sick and dodgy tum and really bad period pains and cramps, thought it was the start of something! OH got me hot water bottle for back and a drink and had window open, felt fine today though so it'd deffo not labour. lol.

How are the rest of the lovely December Mummies???? x x


----------



## Nemo and bump

im a pisces and im very much a water baby


----------



## momandpeanut

I love the idea of milk in a bag !!

Poloma - congrats to your brother !!

Molly - hope you get your homebirth !

Heather - Congrats on the 37 week mark , come on little one we want to meet you !!

Carnt think if ive missed anyone else ! :dohh:

Ive had a day of lying on the setee doing nothing as im so tired from last night , hopefully i will wake up with more energy tomorrow !


----------



## PeanutBean

Well we've finished our decorating. Done a coat on the wall, done the cornice and done an undercoat on the skirting. Tomorrow I do more skirting and if we can manage it we'll do a wall coat in the evening after DH gets back from work. We need to do this so that we're ready to arrange furniture on Sunday instead of painting as DH is working Sat too. Will get cot at weekend, can't wait to have a cot in the room!! :happydance:

I'm off to bed though shortly. Aching like a very sore thing!


----------



## momandpeanut

Well done on finishing the decorating !!

I keep looking at our cot and smiling like a mad woman !!

hope you get a good nights sleep to take away those aches !!

:hugs:


----------



## bambikate

wow well done pb you've been a busy girl - looking forward to seeing room with a cot!!! x x


----------



## danni728

I went to the docs and I am 5 1/2 cm now, everything else is still the same, she said if the baby moves down a little more my water will most likely go. She said if I make it to the 20th then she will strip my membranes.

I was told to have lots of s.e.x,walk, eat fresh pineapple and try inserting evening primrose oil. So I am going to be doing lots of walking for the next few days.


----------



## PeanutBean

Yeah I'll take some pics on Sunday after we're all set. The room is now a pale watery blue and we have aqua coloured blankets and sheets for the cot so I'll do it all up first! Of course we might not actually have a mattress then... lol

Wow Danni, the 20th seems a long way away when you're already 5.5cm!


----------



## PeanutBean

OK well I'm off to bed now with a bowl of oaty pillows to try and stave off the midnight munchies! See you lovely blooming ladies tomorrow!


----------



## momandpeanut

Sweet dreams !!


----------



## Tiff

G'night Peanutbean! Don't let the bedbugs bite!

Great news, Dani! Hope the baby engages a bit more and you'll go on your own!

Glad you had a relaxing day M&P! Might as well take advantage of them now, eh?


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Good night PB and its great news about you finishing your decorating. Have agood nights sleep

dani- looks like things are moving hun, lets hope she drops down some more

Poloma- congratulations on your brother's little miracle :D

As for me i have just got back from my prize evening to be awarded my GCSE'S and ive passed 13 GCSE'S :happydance:
xx


----------



## Pyrrhic

Wow dani 5.5cms! Can't be long for you now hun :)

Poloma, congrats on being an Auntie again! How exciting for your brother.

PB I bet it looks lovely now it's all done! I can't wait until our nursery is done. Even though LO won't be sleeping in it I still feel a bit antsy that it's nowhere near finished yet!

Heather that's amazing! Well done :happydance: You must be so chuffed! :)

Well my house guests have just left and I have two _gorgeous_, fat mallard ducks in a carrier bag. I can't wait to cook them! No idea what I'm going to do yet though. Maybe just a simple roast with one, then get adventurous with the other one.


----------



## claralouise

wow danni 5.5 thats loads get squating or on a birth ball to help gravity.
pb bet baby room looks ace cannot wait for pics.

i had a good nights sleep for the first time in a week last night, i prob had about 8hours in total all week due to having the stupid flu cold bug thing going round, but i dosed up on honey and lemon and paracetomaol b4 bed last night and only got up once for a wee instead of my usual 10 times a night even my OH left me a note to say thanks for the sleep last night, lol and that he hardly slept cus he kept checking that i was still breathing hahaha i supose thats his was of saying he cares but still got no sleep cus of me.


----------



## Uvlollypop

im sulking, the moon didnt do anything for me. my other half also backed out of giving me a sweep the bum bag.

:D


----------



## Anja

PeanutBean said:


> OK well I'm off to bed now with a bowl of oaty pillows to try and stave off the midnight munchies! See you lovely blooming ladies tomorrow!

What are oaty pillows???? Sounds like something you put in the microwave to use as a hot water bottle!! Great news on the nursery...sounds like you have been really busy!!

Dani - get bouncing girl!!!

Claralouise - congrats on a good nights sleep...I am sooo jealous!! 

Uvlollypop.....cant you bribe him in some way or just blatant blackmail.....desperate times call for desperate measures and all that!!!


----------



## Uvlollypop

i tired bribing him with sexual acts lol but he chickend out


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Morning ladies

Clairlouise- Glad you got a good nights sleep, i bet it was great to get a good night for a change

UV- have you got any embarrsing pictures of your OH. mabey tell him they will end up on the internet if he doesnt do it he he
xx


----------



## Tiff

Morning ladies! ...Erm? Afternoon? This time zone difference STILL messes with me.

Feeling kinda down and blah today. Just lonely and wanting some human interaction I think. Everyone's been so busy and I don't have the mobility that I used to so it's starting to get to me. Normally I'm fine but I have a few moments where I do a small pity party. It'll be over soon enough!

How is everyone feeling today?


----------



## Uvlollypop

i have a photo of him wearing fairy wings but i already posted it on here lol DOH!!

im in bed poorly i felt so much better yesterday but rotton again :-( sulky mc sulk sulk i be


----------



## PeanutBean

rafwife said:


> PB I bet it looks lovely now it's all done! I can't wait until our nursery is done. Even though LO won't be sleeping in it I still feel a bit antsy that it's nowhere near finished yet!

lol you girls don't read my lengthy waffley posts properly, it's not the nursery but our room we've been decorating! It's not finished, we were just finished for the day! lol Still some more to do but it looks all different now we've painted the walls. Wow and I even slept right through until after 6am! God but I've woken up achey! I didn't know it was possible to hurt this much I don't think! The nursery-to-be is still a dump!! But once our room is done we'll be ready for baby and we can take a breather then start on the nursery at last!

:hugs: Molly, your time will come and now you can have your homebirth!

Anja - Oaty pillows are a Quakers cereal, I've been eating them loads recently. I don't really like sweet cereals and these aren't much sweet and also retain their crispiness (soggy cereal makes me :sick: at the best of times). I highly recommend them! Having a bowl at bedtime has been seeing me through til breakfast most nights.

:hugs: Tyff


----------



## Tiff

PeanutBean said:


> soggy cereal makes me :sick: at the best of times

Ditto for me as well! I think my mom scarred me for life when I was a kid. She had given me a bowl of Corn Flakes, and me (being a kid) totally fiddled around and didn't really eat my cereal. The bowl got soggy and I didn't want to eat it as it was super gross, but my mom wouldn't let me leave the table until I had finished it.

So I had to force down this congealed mess of slimy corn flakes. Ewwwww.... I'm getting :sick: just thinking about it. So no soggy cereal for me! Vector is a great cereal for staying crispy, and they're not really sweet either. Very tasty!


----------



## Pyrrhic

PeanutBean said:


> lol you girls don't read my lengthy waffley posts properly, it's not the nursery but our room we've been decorating!

 I knew it wasn't your nursery, but your room but thought you'd finished. lol :blush:

:hugs: Tyff. I've got OH home all day so have company but I know what you mean. I'm hardly leaving the house now. (It might also be partly because I'm scared my waters will go in public :rofl:) I want friends and company round!

What's everyone up to this weekend? I've got my parents visiting tomorrow, then a tour of the hospital on Sunday and then a consultant appointment on Monday at the hospital. I'm really excited about the hospital tour though as I never got to look round my old one. :happydance:


----------



## PeanutBean

Tyff said:


> PeanutBean said:
> 
> 
> soggy cereal makes me :sick: at the best of times
> 
> Ditto for me as well! I think my mom scarred me for life when I was a kid. She had given me a bowl of Corn Flakes, and me (being a kid) totally fiddled around and didn't really eat my cereal. The bowl got soggy and I didn't want to eat it as it was super gross, but my mom wouldn't let me leave the table until I had finished it.
> !Click to expand...

God that's awful! I have an aversion to peas for a similar reason! Parents, eh? I have never been able to stomach soggy food, even a big mouthful of toast or something that takes to long to chew and gets soggy in the mouth makes me retch. My sister always liked to mash her weetabix up into a congealed mess whereas I have to eat a whole weetabix in three pieces as fast as possible before it goes soggy! lol



rafwife said:


> I knew it wasn't your nursery, but your room but thought you'd finished. lol :blush:

Sorry I quoted you for my reply about decorating then read about 3 posts about my nursery so just edited it! Sorry! lol

For the weekend I will carry on decorating! DH and I are too achey to paint the walls today so will paint after work tomorrow evening. I need to do an undercoat on the skirting today if I can manage it so that I can gloss tomorrow and be all finished. Saturday my parents will hopefully bring the cot round so Sunday DH and I will rearrange the room to fit everything in and give it a final good clean. I hardly notice the weekend already, being off work, especially as DH only gets every other Saturday off so it's not like we always get special time to do stuff together.


----------



## Tiff

I know! Further down the road our LO's will be complaining about stuff we did to scar them, LOL!

Rafwife - Oooh hospital tour! They won't do mine here until I'm around 38 weeks or so!!! How crazy is that?

Peanutbean - Enjoy your decorating. I love doing it!

We're finishing up odds and ends of stuff around the house. Actually have a quiet weekend for a change, although I'd much rather be out and doing stuff... ;P


----------



## Pyrrhic

Tyff said:


> Rafwife - Oooh hospital tour! They won't do mine here until I'm around 38 weeks or so!!! How crazy is that?

That is! Maybe they'll give you the tour while you're in labour?? :rofl:


----------



## Tiff

:rofl: Apparently! I'll be sure to pay attention while I'm having contractions!


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Hiiiii! I'm going out tonight....woohoo! Not been out since i found out I was pregnant. But I keep getting a sharp pain in my left side on my back, my mum says it's nothing but I'm thinking ...Am I gonna go into labour whilst I'm out ha ha. We shall c! 

Hope everyones good. :)


----------



## Pyrrhic

Argh I'm so annoyed! Rang up about my Maternity Allowance claim as it's been 4 weeks and I've heard nothing.

Apparently it'll still take another 2 weeks to process, they didn't even have my correct surname down (had my maiden name, not my married name even though it was all on my forms!) AND when I rang two weeks ago to give them my new address they never updated the system so they only had my old address so now that's held it up further! :hissy:


----------



## PeanutBean

I have my hospital tour a week on Sunday but DH is in Leeds til 2pm and I'm not sure my Mum is free so might have to go on my own! :cry:

:grr: rafwife, how annoying about your MA!

Enjoy your night out Donna! What sort of pain are you getting? Whereabouts?


----------



## Pyrrhic

No idea why they only had my maiden name. I've been married for two years and it was on all my forms. Grrrr. I'm getting a bit worried about Christmas now and how I'm going to pay for things. :(

Is it a private tour or a group tour? I'm sure you'll be fine on your own. Shame OH can't join you though as it'd probably be good for him to see too. :hugs:


----------



## PeanutBean

The tour is part of the series of antenatal classes so there will be others from the class, though we've not had all the same people at the first two classes so I may or may not recognise the people at the tour! Yeah it's rubbish that DH can't be there but he's going to Damnation in Leeds, his only birthday present from September, so I can hardly ask him not to unless I actually go into labour! He doesn't drive so I'm hoping my Mum can come as she would take me in if I needed to go anyway but unless it starts late she'll be busy too. Oh well! We've all been to the hospital before and I can report back to DH.

I'll never understand why when we get married we spend 6 months telling all the world about our new name and still official people get it wrong! I'm annoyed that one of my membership organizations changed my surname but left me as Miss :dohh:


----------



## polo_princess

Afternoon Ladies!!

Have a good time tonight Donna!! Will prob be the last time you get to go out "Pre Lexie"

I havent done a huge deal today, a few odds and sods. Put all of mini pp's scan piccies into a nice little photo album that i got. As for the weekend, probably bit fat zilch!! OH is off next week so we can spend some time together and go xmas shopping and whatnot!!

Hope you girlies all have a good weekend if i dont catch up with you before!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Oo have a lovely time next week PP, sounds fab!


----------



## Uvlollypop

oo take it easy donna! 

i hope the tour goes well pam


----------



## Sophie1205

Have a good night Donna :)

Dont think Im doing much this weekend. Going over to Liverpool 2moro so my friend can get a dress and thats probably it.
OH is being a tw*t, so we havent spoken for days (even though we live in the same house) so it will be a silent weekend!

xx


----------



## danni728

My contractions stopped last night but are slowly starting to come back off and on, Im starting to think I will go through this forever lol


----------



## bambikate

evening ladies, have fun tonight donna, next week sounds lovely PP! :D 

Had a lovely day shopping with my mum today, now just waiting for hubby to come home. Feeling a bit better today but still getting the odd period-like pains.... 
Hopw you all have a lovely weekend x x :hugs: x x Hubby's working all weekend so it's chilling, cooking, cleaning, ball bouncing and tv for me - lol x x


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Well,I'm not going out now. :( My uncle (who's 25) lol,Dj's but he's not on tonite,so I can't get there. I was expecting him to be DJ'in, as he usually does! Argh, I even did my make up & my hair! :( Gutted. 

N PB the pain was like on my back to the left, really like throbbing sharp pain. It's stopped now though. :D x


----------



## bambikate

oh no Donna :hugs: stick some music on at home! lol x x


----------



## Uvlollypop

oww hugs donna


----------



## Tiff

Sorry to hear about your night going bust, Donna. Is there any other time you'd be able to get out? :hugs:


----------



## Uvlollypop

happy saturday!


----------



## xXDonnaXx

The next time i'm out is my 21st in april. Ow well,lol. 

Good morning! Was up at 7am this morning,she is really pressing on my cervix now,so much it hurts.She wouldn't stop,so had to get up.The little bugger,lol.

How is everyone today? 8)


----------



## claralouise

BORED!!!!!!
Ok so last night i went into clean freak mode and gutted the whole house while listening to children in need on the tv, ive done all the kitchen cupboards sorted through all the clothes even did the ironing:rofl:
now ive got naff all to do im so bored i carnt even be bothered to sit on here at the mo, its chucking it down outside so im not gunna venture out.
just dunno wot to do with myself:cry::cry:


----------



## Uvlollypop

im also bored! positive the babys moving down a bit more getting stabby cervix pains along with a dull back ache... lovely!


----------



## claralouise

awwww hopefully this is you getting started then.
i just cannot wait for the day i can go out and actually walk properly without having to stop every 2mins with back pains. or take the kids out for the day, im not driving much at the mo as i get stomach cramps being sat at the wheel for too long


----------



## Uvlollypop

:-( i hope you feel better soon!!

https://www.expectnet.com/games/Guessdabump

get ya last guesses in! we know shes a girl now but the rest is still fun


----------



## Angelmouse

:hissy: My computer caught a virus so I'm in the library trying to stop Charlie from running off and or pressing random buttons. :hissy:

Hopefull it wont be olong before I can get back on properly.

Love you all have a good weekend/.week.

:hug:


----------



## Pyrrhic

How rubbish Angelmouse! Hope you get it sorted soon.

I had lots of shooting stabby pains last night too. I hope she's doing _something_ and it's not for nothing.


----------



## polo_princess

Hope you get it sorted soon Angelmouse!!

Im bored already waiting for OH to get home from work so i posted my lil video in the voice/face thread finally lol 

https://www.babyandbump.com/general-chatter/69263-face-voice-name-o-add-your-own-16.html

haha cant you tell how bored i am. Dont know what im doing once OH gets home but im bored of being in the house all week i want to go somewhere, just anywhere lol


----------



## claralouise

awww i just watched you hehehe your bump looks so neat:cry: mine dont fit on web cam, and if u think your accents bad (which it aint) lol try coming from Barnsley lol
im waiting for OH to come home aswel hes due back at 4 ive got thaat bored ive taken up knitting lol ive shocked myself at the cute tiny jackets and cardis ive made.


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

polo_princess said:


> Hope you get it sorted soon Angelmouse!!
> 
> Im bored already waiting for OH to get home from work so i posted my lil video in the voice/face thread finally lol
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/general-chatter/69263-face-voice-name-o-add-your-own-16.html
> 
> haha cant you tell how bored i am. Dont know what im doing once OH gets home but im bored of being in the house all week i want to go somewhere, just anywhere lol

hey ladies

aww Holly, your so gawjuss. How do you look that good nearly 9 months pregnant lol. i look like im going to a halloween party he he. Love the accent hun, it sounds like mine just a bit more noticable as i sont live down south any more lol. Still a southern gurl at heart tho he he. Love the bump too, it so perfect. And hello mini PP :wave:. Hope your ok in there princess, come out soon :D

Well as for the rest of you im bored too and totally get what you mean about he pressure on your cervix donna, god its horrible.

UV i hope she doesn't hurt you too much as she shuffels down

Angelmouse i hope you get your computer sorted soon

As for me i've got any ear infection and god it hurts, the doc gave me some spray yesterday so hopefully it works :D
xx


----------



## polo_princess

At least you all dont think i sound that bad, seems wherever in the country i go within 5 minutes i get "Can tell your from Essex/London" :rofl::rofl:

Its funny your own voice to you sounds normal its only when you hear others or you go somewhere else you realise you have an accent!!

Well i've just made OH take me to macdonalds for a snack, dont think we are doing anything this afternoon now, everywheres so busy it gives me the hump, everyone gets in the way and wont move it bugs the hell outta me :hissy::hissy:

So it'll be another saturday night infront of the tv for me!! Who else is in tonight?


----------



## Sophie1205

Aww Holly your bump's so cute :)
Love the accent too! 
xx


----------



## claralouise

im in for my regular x factor fix. im watching harry potter for the millionth time at the mo lol.

going to put my dog kennel and run up when OH gets home so the puppies can go out during the day, they have gotten very smelly poo now and it turns my stomach at least in the fresh air i can clean it up. i know i will mis them but roll on when they go to their new homes:cry:


----------



## nessajane

holly you look great!! as for the accent i love it! its funny for me to hear other ppl's i dont go far away from wales you see :rofl:

Night in for me too tonight, my night will be watching xfactor and having something yummy for supper :happydance:

Hope everyones having a good weekend xx


----------



## claralouise

wots everyone having for tea? ive just had to go to shop having a mad craving for bacon today, so gunna have a mixed grill i just feal the need for meat lol very weird. ive been cleaning again, i dont think i can find anything else to do now apart from wrap xmas presents but av got no wrapping paper.


----------



## polo_princess

Mmmmmmmmm dont mention food Nessa!! I quite fancy a chinese tonight!!


----------



## bambikate

awww holly you sound so sweet and you look gorgeous! :wave: Hi mini PP can't wait to meet you! x x


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Im in front of the TV tonight, its been like that for me for ages lol
xx


----------



## Tiff

I thought your accent was cute, Holly! Then again, I love almost all British accents. I know what you mean about them though... I don't see myself as having one, but when I go to other places they comment on it right away.

As for tonight, my best friend is coming over with her hubby and we're going to play Yahtzee or however it's spelled. I've never played before and she thought that was crazy! So yeah, quiet night for us as well!


----------



## polo_princess

Look at us all we're geting all settled and used to these nights in for preparation lol!!


----------



## Poloma

Its a night infront of the telly for me too! the usual Xfactor.
My Dad and his partner are down for the weekend and have spoilt me rotten today! went to Mothercare and spent 185 pounds! Got some nice new pj's! a new top and some bits for the baby, bedding and toiletries etc oh and a new buggy board! 

Plus were off out to Guildford tomorrow for some more shopping! and a well needed hair cut for me too! lol

Im ordering an Indian take away for tea :) been having mad cravings for samosa's all week with that lovely mint yoghurt dip Yummy :)
Nothing too hot though, dont want to go into labour just yet! lol

Hope everyone has a good evening xXx


----------



## bambikate

lol tv night for me too!!!!!!! good preparation like you said pp - lol. hubby doesnt finish til 8 so having a late dinner with him tonight :) x x


----------



## nessajane

steak and chips for me tonight with pepper sauce yum yum!!


----------



## Sophie1205

X factor tonight of course! 
And Pizza for tea haha

xx


----------



## claralouise

gahh the braxton hicks are back they are defo getting more frequent this is the 4th time ive had um this week. anyone else got them bad? 

am bored again now waiting for x factor results. for me ruth just killed angels i love that song:cry:


----------



## rubberchickuk

*Puttung my hand up* I have them they are awful!!! well i think they are my back is sore too and tops of legs....yuk! think our babies due around same time....playing up maybe hehe x


----------



## Uvlollypop

i had a roast we are currently watching another mind numbing addition of xfactor! im a grumpy grizog lol


----------



## claralouise

im due the 31st and it cannot come soon enough at the moment, its like stabing pains round my lower back, then my tummy feals like hes tencing up, its so painful but im trying not to take anything for it as i want paracetomol to work when the time comes lol


----------



## rubberchickuk

Im due 28th hun....no stabbing pains for me....crampy and pooey( if thats even a word haha!!) Are you sure you dont have a uti...i had one and it give me quite sharp stabbing pains. Hope its not labour for me....too early but im starting to get a bit apprehensive becsue if it is i'd like to get there asap. god you spend all 9 months worrying and then the next 18 years and beyond xx


----------



## claralouise

i had all bloods and wee sent to labs last week n its clear. ive breezed through the pregnancy until a few weeks ago now its just pain after pain and prob after prob.
i am a bit nervous tho as all my babies were born early, apart from my dd she was a day wll 2hours late lol
so i feal like im constantly on stand by and canot take my mind off it, it doesnt help when my darling midwife thinks i will drop in the nxt 2weeks good for the nerves or wot.im having a scan in 2weeks so hopefully they can see if my placentas starting to pack in early again.


----------



## lollylou1

hi girls, well i thought i would have a quick read from sunny blackpool, i have had a mad weekend, visiting family and friends and shopping my feet were sooooo swollen last night lol but much better today.
i have been to the pub with family tonight and just had a chinese on the way home it is 00.50am so bit later than normal food time for me but it was sooooo yum

hope everyone is ok, i havent had a proper catch up but when i get home tomorrow afternoon i will read through.

Lou
xxx


----------



## lollylou1

hehehehehehehe as i posted i also just seen i have moved to the final box!!!!!!

Lou
xxx


----------



## Brockie

claralouise said:


> gahh the braxton hicks are back they are defo getting more frequent this is the 4th time ive had um this week. anyone else got them bad?
> 
> am bored again now waiting for x factor results. for me ruth just killed angels i love that song:cry:


my braxton hicks have become much stronger and more frequent over last 2 weeks, i can go a couple of hours without noticing then get 3 or 4 in half an hour and they are very uncomfortable yes! they seem to last a minute or so which feels like forever!

guessing its a good sign things are slowly gearing up?!!! xxx:hugs:


----------



## bambikate

Brockie said:


> claralouise said:
> 
> 
> gahh the braxton hicks are back they are defo getting more frequent this is the 4th time ive had um this week. anyone else got them bad?
> 
> am bored again now waiting for x factor results. for me ruth just killed angels i love that song:cry:
> 
> 
> my braxton hicks have become much stronger and more frequent over last 2 weeks, i can go a couple of hours without noticing then get 3 or 4 in half an hour and they are very uncomfortable yes! they seem to last a minute or so which feels like forever!
> 
> guessing its a good sign things are slowly gearing up?!!! xxx:hugs:Click to expand...

:wave: morning Brockie, deffo sounds like a good sign - they're "practise contractions" after all!! :D yay. I don't think I've ever had any???! Been getting period pains but nothing that feels like my uterus is contracting?! :shrug: x x


----------



## polo_princess

Morning ladies!!

Sounds good Brockie, although im muuuuch jealous!! Been having the odd cramps and twinges like period pains on and off but apart from that big fat zilch. 

Whats everyone got planned for today?


----------



## Uvlollypop

looks like im prob in labour! been havnig contractions on and off since midnight labour ward said it sounds like early labour, im not prepared to go in to be examined purely cause if i go in they wont let me out holding out for a midwife 2mura as long as there is no blood or water they are happy.

:D its painful but im soo excited just chilling about the house done some ironing and stuff gunna have a hot bath in a bit


----------



## bambikate

omg molly thats fab!!!! :dust: good luck sweetie x x


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Woo, Good luck molly.

& today, i'm doing jack poop. :( x


----------



## Tiff

Hope this is it for you Molly!

We're not doing much today either. It snowed like CRAZY last night and I'm procrastinating on having to take the dog out. Poor little guy, but it's freezing out there!!! Ha ha ha. 

Yesterday my bump went super hard (almost torpedo shaped?) for a little bit. It wasn't overly uncomfortable but definitely different than the ordinary same old, same old. Not sure if it was a Braxton Hicks?


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Did it go into like a point? LOL.... braxton hicks do that. :lol:
Wierd looking isnt it. x


----------



## lollylou1

hi girls, im back from my weekend away. very tired!!!

so how are you all?

good luck Molly i hope this for you!

im doing nothing for the rest of the day

Lou
xxx


----------



## nessajane

good luck molly!!

Lollylou hope you had a nice wkend away!!

As for me ive been and done all my christmas shopping today :D So now im just gunna chillax for the rest of the day and watch im a celeb tonight!!

Hope everyones well!!! xx


----------



## Tiff

xXDonnaXx said:


> Did it go into like a point? LOL.... braxton hicks do that. :lol:
> Wierd looking isnt it. x

Yes! It did! OH was like "Wow, you're all torpedo-shaped!" when I showed him it. Woohoo! BH! At least it's _something_!


----------



## Sarahkka

Hi Everyone!
Phew!
Busy week for me.
My darling mother came into town for a visit, so I took a day off work and was spending all the other mornings and evenings visiting with her.
She is pretty enthusiastic about this first grandchild. At the moment she is working on baby sweater #6! It's very funny, but the sweaters are gorgeous, so I'm certainly not complaining! :)
We started our prenatal classes last Wednesday. Really pleased so far. It's twelve couples, including us, and we go for 10 weeks. The idea is that we all have our babies in the middle of the course and continue the classes as newborn infant care. It covers labour and delivery and breastfeeding and all sorts of useful things.
Interesting mix of people, but what I found cool was how many people from the health care sector were taking the class. We had a neurologist, a cardiologist, a few nurses and my husband, the paramedic. People who know all the technical baby stuff, but want the practical "having-one-yourself" course.
The teacher is great - this feisty, funny little Latina lady with hilarious props: she uses a plastic skeletal model of a human pelvis along with a placenta and uterus that her mother KNIT for her! Very very funny.
She is a big advocate of massage, so our homework is to do lots of massage every night. Yay!
I axed a big unnecessary project at work and suddenly, it really does seem like it will all get done before I leave. Good thing, because I really only have so many brain cells left.
I am starting to get Braxton-Hicks, I think. I have been experiencing a tightening sensation, and baby is starting to feel like a large, trapped burrowing creature, looking for a way out. I swear to god I felt like he was trying to tunnel the other day!
But yeah, starting to feel a lot more poking and prodding at my cervix. 
And starting to get very puffy feet and ankles. The swelling has been gradual, but I have sausages for lower legs right now. Attractive!
I have another prenatal tomorrow, so I'll ask if I should be worried about that.
Have been sleeping really really well and feel soooo much healthier after my cold.
Wishing such sleeps on all the rest of you - it sure helps with lugging these bumps around!


----------



## polo_princess

Good luck Molly, you just try and hang in there until MW comes tomorrow!!

Everyone seems to be getting BH now and to be honest i dont think i have EVER had one, not even once lol, great!!

Ive just got back out of bed for the second time, went to get dressed and laid down on the bed as you do, and well i woke up and its nearly 3pm lol ooops!!

Hope your all ok!!


----------



## lollylou1

i was thinking the same PP, i dont think i have ever had a BH before but my belly does go tight occasionally and a funny shape but i presumed it was the way baby was sticking out so not to sure.

Well done on getting all your shopping done Nessa.

Lou
xxx


----------



## bambikate

hi pp - i thinki said a couple of pages back - dont think i've ever had any either??? :( closest thing i have had is period pains but no actual bh contractions?? :shrug: x x


----------



## nessajane

ive not had any BH yet either!!


----------



## bambikate

nessajane said:


> ive not had any BH yet either!!

looks like there are a few of us no bh girlies lurking around!!! lol x x


----------



## Brockie

Not everyone notices them ladies it dont mean anything i dont think!!!

so dont worry babys will all be coming out soon!!:happydance:

i have had pretty bad period like pains today but im prob doing too much, walked the dog this morning got back went to mothercare ( again!) and b&q, finished washing all babys clothes and bedding etc, built the crib up, i feel exhausted and my back is killing but i JUST CANNOT RELAX?!!!!

is anyone else feeling like this?! im buzzing around the house like there is a rocket up my arse?! have felt like it for a few days its doing my head in!!!:rofl:

what is it? my mum says its a something that happens in the run up to before you have baby a big burst of energy!!!

whats everyone else up to? xxxx

oh and good luck Molly!!!! xxx


----------



## Pyrrhic

Hey everyone. Hope you all had a good weekend. :)

Mine's been a bit manic. Had family round yesterday so went shopping in town, then got a call from our best mates who decided to drive up to see us so they came round after dinner and _everyone_ (bar me of course!) got legless. It was hilarious to see my parents wasted with my mates and OH. They all played Guitar Hero until 4am. :rofl: My Mum had to play the tutorial 4 times before she figured it out. 

Today we went up country (me gloating as I was the only one without a sore head!) for some lunch, then had the hospital tour late afternoon. 

Hospital tour was really good. I can have a private room if one's available, and visiting hours for OH are 9am-11pm! I am feeling a bit panicky about the whole 'hospital' thing though, just because I've had bad experiences before, not because I'm scared of labour. I almost started thinking maybe it wasn't too late to book a homebirth! lol :)


----------



## Uvlollypop

its all stopped sulk


----------



## Brockie

Uvlollypop said:


> its all stopped sulk


Oh no! dont be sad tho hon!! it will happen :hugs:


----------



## Tiff

Hope it starts again, Molly.

Rafwife - Guitar Hero, eh? OH and I are totally addicted to Rock Band! Love how your Mom was playing it though, too funny!

Brockie - I certainly am not buzzing :rofl: We just got back from grocery shopping and it's a blizzard outside! I can barely walk normally and with all the heavy, wet snow it's crazy!

Not sure if it'll stay as the ground isn't frozen, but we've gotten at least 15cm or so in the past 12 hours. Gotta love Canadian Winter!


----------



## bambikate

awww hun hope things get started again soon x x


----------



## Brasil123

Hi I am new to this, feel like a stranger... I have 5 weeks to go from this coming tuesday, i've been feeling quite sad, Do you ladies feel the need of attention and the need of double doses of TLC from husbands or partners?
Sometimes i that it is only me, is this normal?
Looking forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Brockie

Brasil123 said:


> Hi I am new to this, feel like a stranger... I have 5 weeks to go from this coming tuesday, i've been feeling quite sad, Do you ladies feel the need of attention and the need of double doses of TLC from husbands or partners?
> Sometimes i that it is only me, is this normal?
> Looking forward to hearing from you.

Yes most days hon!!! hormones eh? xx


----------



## Poloma

Hi ladies!
Hugs Molly hope they start up for you again soon xXx

We had a nice weekend with my dad and his partner, got spoilt rotten! lol
Shame I felt like poop for most of it, this cough has really taken hold :( poor lil bubs gets squashed everytime I cough and my tummy muscles contract! must be getting a really rough ride in there!
Gonna make an appointment with the docs as my inhaler isnt helping any more :( think its antibiotic time again! *sob*

As for Bh tbh I dont ever remember having any with my last two pregnancies! got period pains and back ache but no tightenings. With me its all or nothing I think! straight to contractions with no practice! lol

Starting to have a feeling baby might come early! though its prob just wishfull thinking xXx Still I can hope I guess xXx

it's prob as Im all ready now, bag packed and waiting! 

Hope you all have a great evening xXx


----------



## xXDonnaXx

I didn't know I was having BH until the hospital told me,lol. (doh..) I thought it was just Lexie pushing outwards. But nope, it's BH. 

Glad you're feeling better Sarahkka & glad you're getting sleep. 

Brockie, Your alone on that one, :rofl: I haven't had a boost of energy at all during this pregnancy I don't think? Lol. 

Rafwife, That sounds fun. I would have found it hilarious watching them all pissed as farts. I think my camera would have come out. Show them the day after how drunk they were. Hehe. 

UV, Aw, Fingers crossed they'll come back for you. :hugs:

Nessa, You're a geek along wiv me, lol.. Watching I'm A Celeb. :haha: Well, You've gotta. There's nothing better do. And it's good to see what ''CELEBS'' they've put in. What moron's we've got. :lol: Should be good. :D

Poloma, Hope your feeling better soon. :( & Yay for your bag packed! x


----------



## Sarahkka

Welcome Brasil123!
Look at you and your poor little avatar - you are blue, aren't you?
My moods have been mostly pretty good. Pregnancy seems to have agreed with me for the most part. When I get moody, it tends to be more on the irrational anger and indignation side. Which is just as disturbing for my poor husband and two cats! Who knew that leaving the cap off the toothpaste could cause WW3? My husband does now!
It's tough to see through the hormone fog and recognize that the misery is just biochemical. I have also been told that if it's really prolonged and you can't shake it, you should definitely mention it to your doctor or midwife.
Meanwhile, I hope it lifts a bit in the next few weeks!


----------



## polo_princess

bambikate said:


> nessajane said:
> 
> 
> ive not had any BH yet either!!
> 
> looks like there are a few of us no bh girlies lurking around!!! lol x xClick to expand...

Glad im not the only one!!

Either that or we have and we just havent noticed :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Sarahkka

Brockie said:


> Not everyone notices them ladies it dont mean anything i dont think!!!
> 
> so dont worry babys will all be coming out soon!!:happydance:
> 
> i have had pretty bad period like pains today but im prob doing too much, walked the dog this morning got back went to mothercare ( again!) and b&q, finished washing all babys clothes and bedding etc, built the crib up, i feel exhausted and my back is killing but i JUST CANNOT RELAX?!!!!
> 
> *is anyone else feeling like this?! im buzzing around the house like there is a rocket up my arse?! have felt like it for a few days its doing my head in!!!
> *
> what is it? my mum says its a something that happens in the run up to before you have baby a big burst of energy!!!
> 
> whats everyone else up to? xxxx
> 
> oh and good luck Molly!!!! xxx

Totally!
I was calling it my "squirrel on speed" phase!
Then I caught a bad cold and that knocked it out of me for awhile.
But after the last few days of proper rest and feeling much healthier, I am starting to get that itching, restless, gotta-sort-things feeling again.
My latest itch is to go buy a chest freezer and fill it full of meals! And not just prepackaged frozen stuff from the grocery store! Oh no! I won't be satisfied with that! I am going to fill this freezer with home-made chicken pot pie and tortiere and dozens upon dozens of baked goods and lasagnas and pizzas - all made from scratch, of course!! Even the pastry!
And then I need to cover casseroles and soup!

Oh, and I need to finish knitting a sweater for my brother, a scarf and hat set for my friend and a baby blanket.

And I might also make a wreath from dried flowers from my wedding.

And rearrange all the furniture in my bedroom.

And wash and sort all the baby things.

And make homemade xmas and farewell gifts for everyone at work.

Those are just a few things that have suddenly become really urgent in the past 24 hours.
And I haven't started mat leave yet.
God help us all when I actually have some time on my hands!

Forget monitoring my platelet levels. If the scientific community really wanted to make some profitable discoveries in the next little while, they should be doing an in-depth analysis of my blood chemistry right now. Surely, there is something impressive going on that can be synthesized in pill form and sold to the masses?
Because unless I get walloped by another cold, I will get that list done. And then some. It's frightening.


----------



## Shri

Hello lovelies. I've been meaning to catch up on this thread for aaaaaaggggggggeeeeeessss. 

Trying to pack my hospital bag today. I don't know what to pack to wear for going home in. Something that will be comfy that's for sure - and won't bother my c-section scar.

Right - I'm going to spend ages procrastinating on the hospital bag now while I go back and read everyones' posts here and find out what is going on for you all. But first a bit of chocolate methinks...

(heartburn is constant and really horrid at the moment, so I'm just trying to ignore it)


----------



## Sarahkka

Shri said:


> Hello lovelies. I've been meaning to catch up on this thread for aaaaaaggggggggeeeeeessss.
> 
> Trying to pack my hospital bag today. I don't know what to pack to wear for going home in. Something that will be comfy that's for sure - and won't bother my c-section scar.
> 
> Right - I'm going to spend ages procrastinating on the hospital bag now while I go back and read everyones' posts here and find out what is going on for you all. But first a bit of chocolate methinks...
> 
> (heartburn is constant and really horrid at the moment, so I'm just trying to ignore it)

Oooooo chocolate!
I have to share: normally, I am a hardcore dark chocolate only girl, but I discovered this marvellous Lavender Milk Chocolate bar called Tranquility. It is so freaking yummy! and I really have been getting blissed out by it.
I'm with you on both getting around to packing a hospital bag and procrastinating on BnB, Shri!
But I have also found this lovely place (perhaps brought on by said chocolate?) of just not caring all that much about what gets done. I vascilate between this and being uber-nesty and wanting to do a thousand projects.
Pregnancy is so odd.


----------



## Sophie1205

I can share some of my BH if you like ladies? :rofl: I get them alllll the time. So uncomfortable. 

x


----------



## Pyrrhic

The fact that Sophie *1205* made the 1,205th reply in this thread has really amused me!

I sooooo need to get out more :rofl:


----------



## polo_princess

Has anyone noticed how a handful of Dec mummies are leaving us already!!

BrittBS and maybe Molly, well Molly will be i dont think she's going to hang it out until December lol

We are being abandoned ladies!!


----------



## Shri

It's funny about the chocolate - I used to love it, then went off it then for most of the pregnancy I haven't been that bothered - now in the 3rd tri, I have to have some everyday!

As for BH's - I have them too often. I'd gladly share them if it was possible, with anyone who wants to know what it's like. 
If anyone has read Harry Potter and the description given for what it feels like to Apparate - that to me is exactly like a braxton hicks



> He was being pressed, very hard from all directions, he could not breathe, there were iron bands tightening around his chest...he felt like he had just been forced through a very tight rubber tube

except it's mostly around the belly area. 

Hospital bag hospital bag...
So, what are the december mum's packing for baby to wear on the way home? I have a little warm outer suit thingy but it looks like it will be massive on the baby. Obviously they will need something warm but also what about their little cord nubs? How do you dress them without that getting bothered by the clothes or the car seat straps come to that?


----------



## Sarahkka

As it will be the depths of December when my babykins arrives, he will need wool, and lots of it, to survive!
I have a little soft cotton onesie for next to his skin, then an awfully cute little striped woolen shirt and tights to keep out the cold, then a beautiful wool bunting bag knit by my mum to cover all of that! And even more layers of blankets, etc, should it be -50 out. The woollies are extra fine merino, so he should be very cozy without any itching.
Our house is very drafty and chilly so I will get good mileage out of the wool.
I will be very cross if baby has a wool allergy, however! All those cute sweaters wasted! He better not!


----------



## Michy

Am travelling to London next weekend, do you girls think it is worth me packing at least some of my hospital bag to take, or is that totally OTT?

I'll be 34 +4 when I am there and about a 3 hour trip from home.


----------



## Pyrrhic

I'd take my hospital bag and notes tbh. Better to be on the safe side even though you're unlikely to need it. When I was about 28 weeks I travelled 4 hours from home and ended up in hospital with premature labour.


----------



## nessajane

i would michy just to be safe!!


----------



## Shri

I agree, at least take the essentials.


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

yeah i would take your bag and notes hun. Just to be safe really :D
xx


----------



## Sophie1205

rafwife said:


> The fact that Sophie *1205* made the 1,205th reply in this thread has really amused me!
> 
> I sooooo need to get out more :rofl:


:rofl::rofl:

I didnt even notice that Lol
X


----------



## Sophie1205

At least take your notes just in case anything happens.
xx


----------



## polo_princess

I'd take a small bag hun, maybe not your entire hosp bag but just a few essentials and deffo your notes JUST incase lol


----------



## Tiff

rafwife said:


> The fact that Sophie *1205* made the 1,205th reply in this thread has really amused me!
> 
> I sooooo need to get out more :rofl:

:rofl: That's awesome. 


I'd bring the notes and a small bag of essentails, but I am a "better safe than sorry" type of girl. So long as you have the room for it, what's the harm? :D


----------



## claralouise

id defo take your notes hun, mine practically live in the car, and pack a small bag of bits just incase, altho fingers crossed you wont need it.

GoodMorning ladies
well had a really good nights sleep i think having a few days RnR did this reched flu gd as its practically gone now. i feal really giddy and energetic lol and it aint even 7am....BARMY.


----------



## Michy

Thanks girls, was always gonna take notes, they go everywhere with me!

I shall pack the essentials later this week then!:happydance:


----------



## polo_princess

Morning Ladies hope your all ok!!

I'm off to get my nice long nails done for the very last time today, next time i go in 2 weeks i'll be getting them all snipped off :cry:

Have a happy Monday ladies!!


----------



## Uvlollypop

eurg monday! michy def take at least your notes with you hun.

xxx


----------



## momandpeanut

Hello Ladies ,

WOW ive missed so much this weekend its amazing what goes on here when you dont log on for a couple of days !!

So i hope you are all well and im off to catch up with as much as i can !!


----------



## Brockie

morning gals, well my "squirrel on speed" phase ( thanks Sarahkka!!) has ofiicially vacated today thank goodness! i feel absolutley shattered!!!

and have such a busy day with work i could cry:cry:!!!

oh well not long left for us ladies now!! my mum had me and my bro at 37 weeks!! my OH was a month early too! you just never know do you?!

enjoy those nails Holly xxx


----------



## malpal

Hi Ladies....... 
Feels like i've not been on here for ages!!! 
Well my maternity leave officially started today!! Yipee:happydance:
Have just got back from my last antenatel class and DH came with me today. We learnt all about the role of a birthing partner!!!!!!!! Felt a bit sorry for him really he was the only guy there everyone else had bought their mums or female friends. He did really well though. 
Have just been catching up with all the threads...... Can't believe we're nearly there!!! 
:hug: to everyone 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PeanutBean

Hello all! Wow, I've had a busy weekend decorating and haven't been on the computer once. Hope you're all ok! Going to plough through the posts in a mo and try and catch up. I expect some babies to have been born over the weekend.

Dec 9th girls, can you believe we're term tomorrow? I'm beginning to gt a bit freaked out about it all now! lol Not the birth but suddenly being responsible for a whole new person entirely dependent on us (mostly me) for survival. Eeek! I really really need to pack my hospital bag!

Got antenatal tonight. On my own this time as DH is working late, but it's on breastfeeding so I don't think he'll be missing much! Then seeing consultant tomorrow about my Vitamin B12 and hopefully OKing my home birth. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Tiff

Congrats all Dec 9th girls on being term tomorrow!!! :happydance: Here's to hoping you all have quick, easy labours! 

It's been snowing like craaaaazy here! Literally we've been dumped on. I thought manuovering around while heavily pregnant was bad enough, it really sucks in the snow, lemme tell ya!

Took some pictures of it about 5 mins ago. Keep in mind we didn't have any snow at all Saturday night!

https://xd1.xanga.com/790824e413209221033231/m173368339.jpg


https://x9e.xanga.com/ce2820f3d6c79221033223/m173368331.jpg


https://x09.xanga.com/1b9825e4233b8221033205/m173368316.jpg


They were all taken outside my front door. Across the parking lot you can see the type of condo we live in.  Quite a bit of the white stuff for 24 hours!


----------



## PeanutBean

:hugs: Donna, glad the pain is gone, sorry your night went too! Hope you ahd a good weekend though.
Molly - Hope your contractions come back! Are you even on the first post?
Heather - hope you ear is clearing up.
Lou - hope you had a fab weekend away! And congrats on your last box!
Sarahkka - your classes sound loads of fun!
Brasil123 - Welcome! Do you want me to add you to the first post? 
Congrats on your leave malpal!! Enjoy!
Tyff - the snow is so beautiful!

On th BH, I've been getting them every evening now for more than a week. DH can feel when my uterus goes all hard. Sometimes it's a bit uncomfortable but not too bad.

I'm going to try and put the cot together this afternoon. We've done enough decorating to be able to arrange the furniture now so that there is space for it. Not quite ready to take and post piccies yet though! In all my breaks I've been reading Twilight and now New Moon. Has anyone read them? I started Twilight on Friday night and finished it yesterday morning, half way through New Moon now. It's quite fun, pretty easy reading and not exactly an enormously complex read but it's fun as I've just finished an Elizabeth Gaskell all written in dialect so it was a slow read!


----------



## polo_princess

OMG Tyff your so lucky!! What id give for some snow like that, so beautiful!!


----------



## Brockie

Snow looks amazing Tyff!! makes me think of when we were in Breckenridge Colorado at start of the year, when will i ever go snowboarding again?!!!:cry:


----------



## Uvlollypop

i wish we had snow like that!!!!


----------



## Tiff

It does look pretty, I'll give it that!

Makes me glad though that we live in Condos, as we're not responsible for shovelling that stuff. That's when it stops being fun and starts being super annoying, ha ha ha.

Gizmo loves it though, he'll jump all through it and dig and burrow trying to find whatever it is he thinks is underneath. It's also really funny to throw a snowball for him and watch him lose his marbles trying to figure out where it went in all the rest of the snow!

:rofl:


----------



## polo_princess

Snow of any description here is like a once in a blue moon kinda thing!!


----------



## nessajane

aww tyff fab pics :D bet its sooo cold though :cold:

I was ment to have a MW appointment today but she forgot :dohh: 
so im seeing her tomoro now, so lets see if my LO has decided to move around!! i dont honestly think he has mind!! but i have been bouncing on my ball so you never know!!

been busy in work today!! i thought i would beable to wind down with only a few weeks left in work but im busier than ever!! 
Im training someone to do my job,plus my manager is asking me to do things before i leave!!! 

So im missing my normal 8 hours a day bnb time :hissy:

Hope everyone's well :hugs: xx


----------



## claralouise

Tyff that snows amazing, do you want my dogs to help you get around they love that weather being huskies, i take them up on the yorkshire moors in the snow its a great mode of transport being on a sledge pulled by dogs hehehe not that i will be doing it this year :cry::cry::cr
PP i love my nails will miss them when they go too it will be so weird not having them on.

Lou xx


----------



## KatienSam

sorry to gatecrash but OMG that snow is amazing *jealous*


----------



## Pyrrhic

Wow at the snow! It looks lovely :) We had some heavy snow a few weeks ago with big drifts, was so pretty and my friends all went skiing. It's all gone now though!


----------



## Landingmach3

i've been checking for "the show" everytime i go to the bathroom lol. i was wondering if some women don't actually see it and end up missing it somehow? I can't believe we are sooo close!


----------



## Sarahkka

Beautiful snowfall, Tyff.
Calgary has about two inches of pretty white snow that is now covered by a slick layer of ice. Which will preserve the pretty white snow but has already caused a few accidents on the road.
Just got back from my prenatal.
I am at 35 weeks and my baby is already estimated in the 6.5-7 lb range. I have 5 weeks to go! 5 weeks for baby to grow to monstrous proportions!!! The doctor said I may be pushing out a 10-lber!!!
Mon dieu.
Well, I've been carting these curvy, childbearing hips around for years now. Suppose it's time to see what they can do.
That and hypermobile joints. Hopefully that will help my pelvis into effortlessly stretching?
Meep.


----------



## lollylou1

hi girls, hope you are all well

i have had a productive day, i am having to start locking my cat out of the bedroom so we are doing that as off tonight so the sleepless nights begin for me tonight LOL, he is like a baby at the best of times worse when he thinks he is missing something.
i have sorted all nursery out and put everything in place and it looks really nice and very REAL!!!!! i sorted all spare room out and got rid of lots of things so it all looks like its coming together upstairs now.

Im a sad cow and also watched "the muppets christmas carol" movie this afternoon which is one of my favourite christmas films hehehehehehe just incase i miss out on it being on TV due to baby LOL.

the snow looks amazing tyff i wish it would snow like that here too

Lou
xxx


----------



## polo_princess

Lolly your organisation reminds me i still need to pack my hospital bag!! Ive got all the of stuff laying around but i havent ACTUALLY packed it lol.

Someone please kick me up the butt, im almost 36 weeks, cutting it a bit fine me thinks lol


----------



## Uvlollypop

polo im reminding you to pack your bag ;-)


----------



## lollylou1

PP get that bag packed right now (((kick up the bum)))

Lou
xxx
not so sure if its just me or not, im getting a bit scared, not about labour or anything but im frightened im gonna go into labour and as baby is still breech there will be lots of complications, is that a normal feeling of worry for everyone? or am i weird LOL

she still firmly breech today i can feel her head sticking out at the top i got like a cone shape belly lol

xxx


----------



## xXDonnaXx

PP, GET YOU'RE BAG PACKED BEFORE IT'S TOO LATE!

:rofl: :D


----------



## polo_princess

I'll pack it tomorrow i promise, i want to take my LV holdall but the zip is a bit bust so i'll pester OH to fix it for me tonight lol.


----------



## nessajane

pp sort it out tonight you wont have to worry about it then :D

Lollylou whats happening with you as your LO still breech? will you have a c-section? my little one is breech and if he still is next wed they booking me for one!!


----------



## polo_princess

As you type that Nessa i hope your bouncing on your ball with encouragement!!


----------



## lollylou1

similar thing to you Nessa, i got anti-natal on wednesday and if baby is still breech then she is going to book me in to see a consultant one day next week who will most likely arrange for a c section, bit gutted that i might not get chance to have natural birth i wanted but i will do whatever is best for baby.

how scary, how are you feeling about it all?

Lou
xxx


----------



## Shri

polo_princess said:


> I'll pack it tomorrow i promise, i want to take my LV holdall but the zip is a bit bust so i'll pester OH to fix it for me tonight lol.

I'm the same - keep procrastinating. I lets see if we can both post on here tomorrow that our bags are now done - OK?


----------



## lollylou1

PP get off your ball and get that bag packed right now lol

Lou
xxx


----------



## Pyrrhic

I haven't even shopped for my hospital bag yet :dohh:


----------



## lollylou1

rafwife you need to get a mega shift on for your bag if tat maybe might be coming earlier than you orginally planned

Lou
xxx


----------



## Pyrrhic

Yeah I know. Will have a chat with OH tonight. My maternity pay hasn't come through yet so he's really against spending any money until he's paid at the end of the month! He won't let me buy anything until then. :dohh:


----------



## nessajane

PP nope im not :dohh: im gunna have my half an hour on my ball when i watch corrie :D

Lollylou im not feeling too bad about it at the mo i was a bit freaked out last week when they mentioned c-section but im preparing for the fact i may have to have one!! I would prefer not too mind!! Same as you with the natural birth thing as i would like to go through it to experience it and say ive done it!! 
But fingers crossed my LO will move and i wont have to have a c-section :D Let us know how you get on wedneday xx


----------



## polo_princess

Shri said:


> polo_princess said:
> 
> 
> I'll pack it tomorrow i promise, i want to take my LV holdall but the zip is a bit bust so i'll pester OH to fix it for me tonight lol.
> 
> I'm the same - keep procrastinating. I lets see if we can both post on here tomorrow that our bags are now done - OK?Click to expand...

Ok Deal, my OH is on the zip fixing case as we speak :baby:


----------



## Uvlollypop

things might be starting again for me girls!


----------



## Shri

Molly!!! :happydance:


----------



## bambikate

Uvlollypop said:


> things might be starting again for me girls!


Woooo go Molly!!!! :D You having contractions? Keep moving lady! :loopy:

PP and Rafwife - get packing girls - that is a direct order - lol. :trouble:

Nessa hope you are bouncing on that ball tonight, :yipee: I must do some bouncin too!!! I have my MW appt in the morning 38 weeks OMG!!! 

Just made a chicken stew with dumplings, Garlic Bread and Coffee Cupcakes....yum yum yum lol x x x x x x x


----------



## Uvlollypop

really uncomfy cant work it out very strange pain, not quite contractions can reach my cervix now too been just over an hour fingers crossed


----------



## Shri

polo_princess said:


> Shri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> polo_princess said:
> 
> 
> I'll pack it tomorrow i promise, i want to take my LV holdall but the zip is a bit bust so i'll pester OH to fix it for me tonight lol.
> 
> I'm the same - keep procrastinating. I lets see if we can both post on here tomorrow that our bags are now done - OK?Click to expand...
> 
> Ok Deal, my OH is on the zip fixing case as we speak :baby:Click to expand...

Rafwife - you need to get in on this too - even if you don't have a bag, you still ought to get all your stuff together, even if you chuck it in a make do bag for now. 

Right - lets see who else needs to get their bag packed ASAP!!!!


----------



## nessajane

good luck molly!!


----------



## polo_princess

Hope things get going again Molly!!


----------



## Tiff

I am SO crossing my fingers for you too, Molly! I hope this is it! :wohoo:

Didn't think the snow was going to get that much of a reaction! It is pretty though, love the first snowstorm. Remind me of this feeling when we're blanketed uner 8 feet of it though and I'm tired of it!


----------



## bambikate

here's some yummy cupcakes I made earlier for the December girlies - they can be "Good luck Molly Cupcakes" lol :cake: x x 

https://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s13/bambikate3/cupcake2.jpg

https://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s13/bambikate3/cupcake1.jpg


----------



## Michy

oooooooooo yum :rofl:


----------



## Sarahkka

Damn.
Now I really need a cupcake.
Forget a nutritious dinner! I wonder if the bakery is still open?
Or do I start baking myself?
Dangerous!

Good luck Molly! hope it happens!


----------



## Sophie1205

Lovely cupcakes Kate!
I got my birthing ball today! I love it :) Im bouncing away now annoying the hell outta OH haha

xx


----------



## Pyrrhic

Still up and sore. :( Have left OH in bed as I don't want to disturb him and have come downstairs to cuddle on the sofa with the dog and bounce on my ball. Pains are just general shooting achy bump pains, nothing interesting is happening!


----------



## Sarahkka

Shri said:


> polo_princess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> polo_princess said:
> 
> 
> I'll pack it tomorrow i promise, i want to take my LV holdall but the zip is a bit bust so i'll pester OH to fix it for me tonight lol.
> 
> I'm the same - keep procrastinating. I lets see if we can both post on here tomorrow that our bags are now done - OK?Click to expand...
> 
> Ok Deal, my OH is on the zip fixing case as we speak :baby:Click to expand...
> 
> Rafwife - you need to get in on this too - even if you don't have a bag, you still ought to get all your stuff together, even if you chuck it in a make do bag for now.
> 
> Right - lets see who else needs to get their bag packed ASAP!!!!Click to expand...

I should probably place myself on the list of those who need to be nagged to get it done already! Mine's sort of done a little bit? :blush:
I have some diapers, baby wipes and blankets in there.
And I am slowly assembling toiletries for myself. I am still debating whether or not to splurge on new pajamas and robe. I saw a really cute and cheap set the other day - one that was cheap enough that I wouldn't be upset if it got too nasty and stained from whatever lovely things will be gushing out of us after the whole birth thing. I know. Charming, isn't it?
If all goes well, I'll be in the hospital for about 24 hours. Seems a bit silly to pack a huge bag.


----------



## Pyrrhic

definitely splurge! I would. After all, you're going to want to be as comfy as possible when in hospital :)


----------



## polo_princess

Morning Ladies if any of you are up and about this early!! I slept like crap last night, i just couldnt get comfy, then i couldnt get to sleep, then i kept waking, grrrr

I'm supposed to be going xmas shopping today if OH decides to wake up lol.

Need to get another nightie for my hospital bag then its ready, i sorted all the stuff out last night its all in a pile ready to go into the bag once ive picked up the last bits. Soy by tonight it should be done, YAY!!

I havent bothered spending a lot of money, i just got a new dressing gown and slippers from Primarcheee and a couple of nighties, oh and some of those slipper sock thingies that seem to be everywhere right now. They wereonly £1 so thought id get some for the sake of it lol, ive always got cold feet.

Hope you all have a lovely day!


----------



## Uvlollypop

morning ladys, im in tonns of pain and its not doing ANYTHING really pissed off i lost some plug last night and have blood in my wee so spent 25 mins on the phone this morning to the doctors so i can see whats going on gettin seriously fed up i wish it was pain that felt like it was doing something but its not it just realllllly hurts 


i are a grizog


----------



## lollylou1

oh 
Molly, i hope it happens so for you hun, you have been in pain now for a while.

hope the doc or midwife get their arses into gear and do something, have you been OKd for your home birth now?

Well done PP for sorting your things out for hospital, we just got to get the rest of you into shape and sorted LOL

Lou
xxx


----------



## lollylou1

December 9th girls congratulations on being full term today

Lou
xxx


----------



## Poloma

Morning ladies xXx
:hug: Molly and Rafwife

Well Noah should have gone to nursery today, but the little monkey has only just woken up! lol and he has a rotten cough like me :cry:
So we will be mooching around the house again today.

Dp is taking Abbi to visit friends tonight till Thurs so me and Noah can have some quality time together :happydance: 

He also promised he would take them both away for a few days before baby is born so I can have a complete chill out session! :happydance:
Think he has realised just how hard it can be with two toddlers around 24/7! 

Hope everyone has a good day xXx


----------



## malpal

Morning Ladies! 

Well done PP on sorting your bag out and enjoy your christmas shopping.
I hope things get moving for you Molly and your LO is here soon!!

And Hello :hi: DD Buddy Lollylou, can you believe it's only 4 weeks today!!!!:happydance: Saying that though if you babies are listening wouldn't mind you being a little early!!!!!! 

Well i have my 36 week midwife appointment this afternoon, and may do a little bit of shopping this morning. 

Have a good day everyone xxxx


----------



## malpal

:wave: Morning Poloma, 

Sorry i missed you off you must have snuck in whilst i was typing!!!!!! 

:hugs: to your poorly boy! xxxx


----------



## Uvlollypop

im half oked because of what happened with my first baby there is tonns of red tape that they have to follow incase anything goes wrong or i have another still birth i cant sue them basically which is stupid cause this pregnancy is nothing like my first and im more pregnant than i was then. 

hugs to everyone happy tuesday


----------



## lollylou1

hope you get everything sorted for your home birth soon molly

poloma make the most of your quality time with noah and chill out as much as you can, your partner is good to be giving you the time to relax. sorry noah got a poorly cough too

malpal its very weird that its now only 4 weeks OH said all along when its 4 weeks it will be close and thats today. like you i would love for her to hurry up and come out whenever is her earliest convenience!!!

Lou
xxx


----------



## momandpeanut

:hugs: - molly hope thery sort your homebirth soon and baby gets moving !!

PP - well done on packing your hospital bag and enjoy the shopping ! :happydance:

Poloma- Hope your little boy feels better soon!! :hugs:

Lou - thank you although now im very scared !!!!!! :dohh:

Malpal - good luck with your appt this afternoon!!

Sorry if ive missed anyone else !!

Well im feeling very bored with no energy today , i have anetenatal class tonight so ill have to get dressed at some point !!


----------



## katix333

lollylou1 said:


> December 9th girls congratulations on being full term today
> 
> Lou
> xxx

are we lol thats gone quick! we can start trying to get our babies out now then! 

i need some travel size things for my hospital bag...anyone got ideas where to get them xxx


----------



## momandpeanut

Boots , superdrug and asda all have the traval size things !!

I didnt think about travel size :blush:


----------



## katix333

haha i thought they wouldnt take up so much room plus i wont need big bottles! i looked at asda last time and they didnt have any! going shopping in a min, so ill go to a different asda lol xxx


----------



## momandpeanut

I know you are in wolverhampton so im not sure how far it is from you but asda at great bridge sell them i sent my mom for some for her holiday this weekend !!


----------



## katix333

yep... thats the one im going to go to today! didnt realise you were so close to me! xxx


----------



## lollylou1

sorry momandpeanut i didnt mean to scare you LOL.

katie the asda by me sell them so maybe ask in there, they arent by toiletries they are by travel stuff like luggage straps and suitcase locks.

im feeling bored today, i havent got the car so cant really go anywhere and i spent yesterday sorting house out so not much to do.

Lou
xxx


----------



## momandpeanut

katix333 said:


> yep... thats the one im going to go to today! didnt realise you were so close to me! xxx

I live in coventry at the minute but Great bridge is about 10 mins from where i used to live so my family are all around there !


----------



## Tiff

Morning!

I grabbed travel sized stuff for my bag from Wal-Mart. No fuss, no muss. Super tired today. My upstairs neighbours were drinking and fighting last night, they kept up until nearly 4am!!! :hissy:

I even knocked on their door to tell them to keep it down, as OH gets up for work at 5am and has to drive an hour north, so he needs to be rested. Jerks. 

So now I'm tired and bitchy, lol. Will probably go for a nap soon! First PreNatal class today!!!! :happydance:


----------



## momandpeanut

Tyff - :hugs: :hugs: hope you get some rest !! We have a couple by us that have these nights and they drive me up the wall !!!

Hope you enjoy class today !!


----------



## Tiff

Isn't it the worst? In fact, I can hear them right now... how they're awake after drinking/arguing/partying since 1am is beyond me. I should have called the police. It's a $500 fine if someone is causing a "domestic disturbance".

Don't you ever just want to yell to them that no one cares about their fights? Sounds bad, I know... but yeeesh. If you're fighting that much, maybe it's time to rethink the relationship, no? Eh... there's the bitchyness coming out! :dohh:


Chilly out today!:cold:


----------



## lollylou1

sorry you had a bad night tyff, my neighbour has been listening to music since about 8am which i know isnt mega early but she has been listening to the same song on repeat for about 2 hours luckily she has gone out now but when i next see her i will be sure to tell her i now hate that song LOL

i just had a lovely shower and washed my hair, put on some comfy tracksuit bottoms and a tshirt and am just chilling with the heating on... nice!

Lou
xxx


----------



## Tiff

Lou - I love doing that too! The shower, I mean... not listening to the same song over and over again for 2 hours. That'd drive me up the wall too!

Although I think I might have been guilty of doing that when I was in grade school though.... :blush:


----------



## momandpeanut

lol , i phoned the police on my neighbours because i couldnt take it anymore , whats worse is we have had to listen to them making up in the past to !! :dohh:

Its chilly here to so im sat with my feet up watching crappy daytime tv cuddling the dog !!


----------



## Sophie1205

I got all travel size stuff for my bag a while ago from superdrug - really handy and really cheap.

xx


----------



## alphatee

ellooooo i aint been on here for about a week still feel ill,,,,anyhow just read the posts ive missed & glad to know ur all well apart from the neighbours thing mine are just the same damn ignorant..im just wondering is anyone else feeling bloated & feel abit bruised??? my stomach feels bruised like from the inside i really cant explain but i hope u all no wat i mean!!! im goin to see my consulant 2moz & see wat he thinks as i never felt this in my previous pgs!!


----------



## nessajane

hi girls :wave:

Been super busy today im knackered now cant wait to get home and relax!!

Had an appointment with my MW today and baby is now transverse again :dohh: 

My bouncing on the birthing ball didnt work!! but ill still keep at it as you never know!! 

My MW said if he hasnt moved by the time i have my scan next wed theyll book me in for c-section for 38 weeks :shock: So my LO could be here by middle of december!! so ive asked to bring my maternity leave forward if thats the case! So next friday could be my last day in work :happydance: xx


----------



## bambikate

alphatee - My tummy feels bruised in certain parts as if it's "from the inside" exactly like you said - I'm wondering if it's a bony knee or elbow??? lol 

Nessa - you have a stubborn little man there! bless him. Fingers crossed he may turn but if not at least you will have your baby 2 weeks earlier - thats amazing!

Had my MW appt today, measuring 40w already!!!! OMG. She reckons baby is already 7 - 7.5 lbs now and head is 2/5ths engaged, same as before - not been bouncing enough. Ooopsie x x 

How are you feeling Molly hun? x x


----------



## Uvlollypop

im a grump bag, in pain doc says slow labour! bouncing on ball waling etc etc.

plus point the supervisor oked my homebirth so im totally booked in now yay


----------



## nessajane

Kate get on that bouncing ball hun!!

Congrats on getting your Homebirth molly :D


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Hello girls. Well I took a trip to the hospital this morning. Because I've been getting dizzy spells for the past 3 days & her movements aren't as strong, they're more like little flutters. And they're not as often as they was. So I got concerned. I went in to be monitored, baby's fine. Apparently movement does reduce wen your nearing the end, when the babys engaging so thats why her movements are not as strong. She said she feels about 6lb odd. Just the right size for my body. They've just told me to up my iron tablets to 3 times instead of 2 a day. Maybe thats why I keep going dizzy, seeing lights, Light-headed, etc. I said I cant wait for this baby come out. Midwife said, Get eating pineapples. So I went and bought one, Haha! Does any of you know how regular were supposed to eat them if we want to get things moving? And YEY full term today. :) x

Hope your all ok ladies. xx


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Fingers crossed molly. x x :hugs:


----------



## Uvlollypop

i think your ment to eat about 7 pinapples for it to have an effect :D


----------



## bambikate

Uvlollypop said:


> im a grump bag, in pain doc says slow labour! bouncing on ball waling etc etc.
> 
> plus point the supervisor oked my homebirth so im totally booked in now yay


:dance: yay glad it was OK'ed thats fab. Sorry your feeling poo here's something to get that slow labour kick started sweetie .....

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: 

OK Nessa, if you bounce, I'll bounce too - lol boiiiiing x x


----------



## xXDonnaXx

7 :rofl: Bladi hell. 
I better get a move on then lol.
Think I'll have another in a few days. 
:)


----------



## bambikate

oooh P.S congrats on being full term today Donna, glad all was OK in the end at hosp x x


----------



## Uvlollypop

lol thanks kate.

id think after 7 youd have a baaaaad tummy :S


----------



## nessajane

donna im glad you and lexi are okay :hugs: Also congrats on being full term!!!

Deal Kate :D As soon as i get in i promise ;) xx


----------



## claralouise

aww Molly i know how you feal i was in slow labour for a week with clara it took 4 days from when my plug went. found out after the birth she had been laid back to back and no body bothered to tell me thats why i was in slow labour and in so much pain all the time. just try and rest between pains its hard but you need to store some energy up hun.

Good luck
Lou


----------



## Uvlollypop

am trying to sleep as much as poss :D


----------



## Shri

only just got up and it's nearly half 11 here!!! oops. But finally got my hospital bag packed! YAY Taking one for me and one for baby - just got to add last minute things like phone charger and hairbrush.

Good luck for all of you waiting for labour to start.:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Got looooooaaaaaaaaadddddddddds to do today as well as my antenatal appointment and then the hospital tour this evening. Good job we've eaten some weetabix!


----------



## PeanutBean

Hello! So what happened to BnB yesterday then?

I've been to see the consultant this morning and he's given the go-ahead for my home birth so long as my Hb and blood count remain normal. MW is going to come on Friday morning with the pool and homebirthing kit. Very exciting! One of the MWs I saw this morning measured me at 36cm, that's an increase of 3cm in a week! :shock: Puts me on the top line of my personal growth chart. I hope it's just errors in measuring but then the past couple of days my stretch marks and tummy muscles have been killing me so maybe baby has just splurged!

Us Dec 9th girls are term today!! Hooray!!

Lou - exciting about your nusery! Have you taken any pics to post?
PP - I've STILL not packed my hospital bag! And I've begun to feel like the baby could come at any time.
Nessa - transverse again? But that means LO is half way to the right way! Keep trying!
Donna - how crappy moving on to 3 tablets a day! :sick: Glad all is well with LO. I'm not convinced by teh efficacy of pineapple I'm afraid!
Molly - :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: Not long now!


----------



## malpal

Well had my 36 week appointment this afternoon and midwife has said i'm 2/5ths engaged and ready for labour!!!!!!!:happydance:
How mad is that! I assumed i would have to get to 0/5ths or even 1/5th but apparently that happens in labour. Texted DH and told him, think he may be panicing now. 
People do keep commenting that they don't think i'm going to last untill my DD. I don't want to get my hopes up as i'll probably be still sitting here in Jan!!
Congrats to all December 9th Girls :happydance:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tiff

I know the feeling Malpal! Everyone keeps saying that I'm going to go 2 weeks early, but I'm positive that they're jinxing me and I'll be 2 weeks late! However, bright side of that is that with GDM I'm pretty sure they won't let me go over my due date. Huzzah! :Happydance:

I don't need insulin so they won't be inducing me early. 

Sorry to hear baby is transverse again, Nessa. :( Good luck with the birthing ball!

Donna - Not sure if the pineapple works either, but it's tasty stuff! Nothing wrong with trying, right?

PeanutBean - Yay for your homebirth! I still can't believe all the Dec 9th girls are term! You guys will have to do a "Happy Due Date to Us" thread (provided there are still Dec 9th girls left by then!)


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Hey girls sorry ive been quite today. Just had alot to deal with. Hope you all ok. Ive been trailing through the posts so i hope i dont miss anyone out lol

Tyff- Sorry you didnt get much sleep last night hunni, stupid people. And good luck with prentatal today

PP- Hope you enjoyed your xmas shopping and well done you for getting your hospital bad packed :D. I havn't spent to much either as some of it will be chucked away cos of all the blood and water and stuff that is gunna end up over it.

Molly- Sorry your in so much pain hunni :hugs:. But wow slow labour come on hunni you can do it!! Get bouncing on that ball and lets get this labour speeded up :D :dance:. Im so excited he he

Malpal-Malpal- Glad your appoinment went well. And yay for baby engaging :happydance:

Momandpeanut- Good luck with your class :hugs:

alphatee- I have a bruised feeling sometimes, it might be how she is layed or something

Nessa- Hope baby goes head down soon hunni. But if not just think you will have your baby in 4 weeks :happydance:. Good luck hunni

Donna- Glad you and lexi are ok hunni :hugs:

Shri- Hope your appoinment goes well

Peanutbean- Glad you got your home birth hunni :D

As for me im just stressed but hopefully i will get everything sorted before Aidan turns up bless him
xx


----------



## polo_princess

:hugs::hugs: Heather

Well ladies i picked up some raspberry leaf tea today, it says 37 weeks onwards but im going to ease myself in over the next week with a cup a day. Im actually suprised it doesnt taste as bad as i thought it would, not something i'd be guzzling all the time though :rofl:

As soon as i walked into the shop the lady handed me the box straight away without even askign what i wanted, made me laugh :rofl:

Picked up a few xmas bits, got a right result at christian dior, i wanted a mascara but ended up getting a mascara & eyeshadow gift set for the same price, and then because i brought 2 things i got a free gift of a make up bag with little samples in .... not 10 mins before i said to OH "keep an eye out for a little make up bag for me to put in my hospital bag" Result :happydance::happydance:

Hope youve all had a good day!!


----------



## PeanutBean

I've had so much more news that I've just posted a thread with it: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/73727-lots-nice-news.html

Heather, sorry about all the crap you're going through, hope things improve soon. :hugs:


----------



## bambikate

teeheehee nessa I'm clambering on mine now.... x x


----------



## nessajane

:rofl: okay okay youve made me feel quilty now :blush: i havnt done my bouncing yet!!!

Off i go to get me ball......


----------



## bambikate

"quilty" :rofl: lol soz I know you meant guilty but I can so imagine that being a saying.., "I'm feeling a bit quilty today" lol. Good girl! Just finished my 30 min ball sesh. Thought I was having a contraction at one point whilst doing a swishy move with my hips but I think it was stitch :dohh: lol x x


----------



## bambikate

Hi girls, just wondered if any of you are on facebook? I know there is a thread with it and been through adding everyone but wondered if the December chicks were on there too? PM me with your name or email if it's OK to add you :D yay x x


----------



## Tiff

I'm on Facebook! I'll PM you the details now. :wohoo:


----------



## bambikate

cheers hun - yay now we're facebook friends :D x x


----------



## PeanutBean

I'm off to pack my hospital bag, or as much as I can, I really truly am!! Then to bed! See you tomorrow girls.


----------



## momandpeanut

bambikate said:


> Hi girls, just wondered if any of you are on facebook? I know there is a thread with it and been through adding everyone but wondered if the December chicks were on there too? PM me with your name or email if it's OK to add you :D yay x x

Im on facebook , sent you a pm x


----------



## polo_princess

You already have me on your FB dont you Kate?


----------



## bambikate

polo_princess said:


> You already have me on your FB dont you Kate?

Yes I do thanks my lovely x x


----------



## Tiff

I sent you guys some friend requests. Hope you don't mind! :blush:

I am a total Facebook addict. It's bruuuuuutal!


----------



## momandpeanut

Morning all,

I had the worst night last night , ive been awake for hours i have a terrible headache and im so uncomfy !! i have had the odd few bh but nothing regular im sooo tired i could cry !!

I have my midwife appt this morning so im going to lie on the setee until then !


----------



## bambikate

awww hun, sorry you had a rubbish night, good luck at the MW today. I kept waking up with really strong cramps all night - thinking they may have been BH?? Dunno! x x


----------



## momandpeanut

Could be Bh , definatly sounds like it !!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## bambikate

woop woop and I thought I wasn't having any - lol I hope you're right...even tho they are a pain in the butt. (well tummy more specifically) x x


----------



## Brockie

oh my gosh i have the worst pain in my left boob!!!! its been there a couple of days but last night it was so bad, should i see the docs?! slightly embarrasing?! could it be something to do with milk coming in?!!!! knowone tells you these things! it weelly hurts tho:cry:

xxx


----------



## nessajane

bambikate said:


> "quilty" :rofl: lol soz I know you meant guilty but I can so imagine that being a saying.., "I'm feeling a bit quilty today" lol. Good girl! Just finished my 30 min ball sesh. Thought I was having a contraction at one point whilst doing a swishy move with my hips but I think it was stitch :dohh: lol x x

:rofl::rofl::dohh:

Ill PM you hun My FB xx


----------



## bambikate

nessajane said:


> bambikate said:
> 
> 
> "quilty" :rofl: lol soz I know you meant guilty but I can so imagine that being a saying.., "I'm feeling a bit quilty today" lol. Good girl! Just finished my 30 min ball sesh. Thought I was having a contraction at one point whilst doing a swishy move with my hips but I think it was stitch :dohh: lol x x
> 
> :rofl::rofl::dohh:
> 
> Ill PM you hun My FB xxClick to expand...

:rofl: cheers hun x x


----------



## lollylou1

morning girls, hope you are all ok

Kate, ill PM you my facebook details and congrats ( i think) on the BH.

momandpeanut sorry you have had a bad night, sending big hugs

morning nessa glad to hear you have been bouncing on your ball i can only do it in small sessions it hurts my back too much but got to try everything.

Tyff i hope your ok this morning or whatever time it is by you, i really cant get my head round world timing lol.

well i have the midwife this morning, at 10.40 i am really really hoping she is going to say by some miracle that baby has turned and is now head down but for some reason i think it wont be happening, consultant for me if not (cries). Then i got my sister in law coming round as she is going for her 20 week scan today and she is very nervous so coming round here afterwards so i do hope everything is ok for her.

have any of you got any plans for the day?

Lou
xxx


----------



## Brockie

Have rung MW i have been leaking overnight, just water trickling, so she rang hospital and im off in to labour ward just to be safe, sure its nothing.....?!

speak later ladies xx


----------



## Uvlollypop

omg i thought i leaked alot untill now!! i slept nuddy naked last night and woke up with baby food on my face! all over my chest (i had been asleep on my back) neck and face! properly gross!


----------



## Michy

Oh UV!!!!! You poor thing! :rofl: You'll have to prop yourself up with more pillows so it runs off!!!!!!!

I think I am going to pop to the shops today, need to start thinking about buying things for my hospital bag, hmmm need to decide what to get first!!


----------



## Michy

:hug:Good luck Brockie, hope all is ok hun:hug:


----------



## Uvlollypop

Brockie said:


> Have rung MW i have been leaking overnight, just water trickling, so she rang hospital and im off in to labour ward just to be safe, sure its nothing.....?!
> 
> speak later ladies xx

ahh good luck!


----------



## Uvlollypop

Michy said:


> Oh UV!!!!! You poor thing! :rofl: You'll have to prop yourself up with more pillows so it runs off!!!!!!!
> 
> I think I am going to pop to the shops today, need to start thinking about buying things for my hospital bag, hmmm need to decide what to get first!!

i think ill just have to remember to wear a bra and pads...i was sooo comfy before i woke up milkfaced.

have fun shopping!!


----------



## polo_princess

Good luck Brockie hun i hope everythings ok :hugs:

Molly whats cracking this morning? We made any progress yet hun apart from leaking like a moo cow? :rofl:


----------



## Uvlollypop

was having contractions and back pain last night but alas nothing got midife at 1245 so going to beg for an internal when she visited for the home birth booking she had a student and i got shy lol.
i am a very leaky moo cow my boobies are heavy and hard! not so good


----------



## bambikate

UV - oh no you poor thing! 

Brockie - Good luck at the hospital hunni

LollyLou - Thanks I'll start searching fb for you x x


----------



## Tiff

Lou - The time difference gets me as well. I _think_ that you guys are 6 hours ahead of me. It's 7am-ish here, so I'm assuming that it's 1pm there? 

Hope everything is okay Brockie!

UV - Sorry to hear about the milkface. I've had it dry on me before and not notice until I felt something crusty on my chest. Ewwww!

PP - How has your hospital bag been going? Good? 

PreNatal class last night was good. Learned about infant safety and common, normal ways that newborns look right after birth. Some of the pictures were pretty squeemish, but not too bad otherwise.

We talked about car seats, and what everyone is wanting to get out of the class. They also do a "reunion" class, after everyone has had their LO's. Ours is booked for the 25th of February, and we can go back and meet everyone's babes, and have more questions answered by a Public Health Nurse should we want it. 

:)


----------



## nessajane

brockie i hope everythings okay!!

Molly good luck with the MW app

Tyff glad you had a good class, thats nice you get a reunion class :D

Girls if any of you wanna be my :friends: on FB PM me and ill search and add you :D xx


----------



## momandpeanut

Good luck Brockie hope everything is ok !!

UV - good luck with your appt and i had to laugh a little at waking up covered in milk , i did it the other night so a bra and pads are a must for me to !!:rofl: 

Tyff, glad you had a good class !!


----------



## polo_princess

Hope your appt goes well Molly!!

Sounds like you had a good time at your prenatal class Tyff!!

Went into town again today and managed to pick up a coat from primark for £20 which i was pleased about as i didnt want to spend loads on a maternity one for the last 4 weeks!!


----------



## Uvlollypop

nothings changed with me! heads less engaged! 4 5ths not 3 she wouldnt do an internal cause they can do more harm than good WTF! im going to be like this forever!!


----------



## Poloma

:hug: Molly xXx and Brockie (hope everything is ok)

Nothing much to report here tbh, still feel crap and Doc's cant see me till tomorrow about this cough :hissy: 
My poor lil boy has got it bad too :cry: was up half the night with him and he's now fast asleep in my bed :sleep: 

I had just lay down on the sofa for a well needed nap and the bloody phone rang! :hissy: Dam charity callers! No I dont have £15 a month to spare!!!! Aaaarrggghhhh


----------



## Brockie

Aww thanks ladies! im back all is ok, did an internal - ouch!!!!! and no sign of cervix being open yet so they weren't sure why leaking, baby is very well and they put on my notes 3/5 palable what does this mean? x

im knackered now so going to take it easy think may have been overdoing things with work xx

Thanks for your messages, back to the waiting game!!! xxx

hope all well x


----------



## Uvlollypop

it means that 3 5ths of the head can be felt outside of the pelvis, so your the same as me :D


----------



## Uvlollypop

Poloma said:


> :hug: Molly xXx and Brockie (hope everything is ok)
> 
> Nothing much to report here tbh, still feel crap and Doc's cant see me till tomorrow about this cough :hissy:
> My poor lil boy has got it bad too :cry: was up half the night with him and he's now fast asleep in my bed :sleep:
> 
> I had just lay down on the sofa for a well needed nap and the bloody phone rang! :hissy: Dam charity callers! No I dont have £15 a month to spare!!!! Aaaarrggghhhh

hugs feel better soon


----------



## nessajane

Hope you feel better soon poloma!!

Brockie im glad everythings okay. have a rest and take it easy xx


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Glad everythings ok Brockie. :) And yey, i'm 3/5ths engaged too :D x


----------



## lollylou1

UV that baby needs to get a shift on now!!! hope something starts properly soon for you and you meet this baby sooner rather than later.

kate has added me on facebook so if anyone else wants to feel free.

brockie sorry your leaking hun but im glad that everything looks to be ok.

poloma sorry your poorly still with your cough i hope the doctor gives you something tomorrow to help and big hugs for Noah.

i went to anti-natal this morning i had to wait 35 mins to go into see midwife which i was well annoyed at, went in blood pressure is fine, iron is fine 12.4 whatever that means and i now only measure 2 weeks ahead so thats better than the 4 weeks bigger i was measuring before. 
as for baby she is still reech, midwife a little concerned that she is very far over to one side and said maybe the placenta is restricting her moving over to the other side or turning the correct way.
i got a scan booked for next wednesday morning so hopefully she will have turned by then without any assistance. if she is still breech at this appointment then i will see a consultant the following day and discuss my options, if its the placenta is will be a c section regardless, if its just her being awkward bugger then ecv if i want it or elective section so lots of info to process today for me

hope i havent missed anyone and all is well

Lou
xxx


----------



## Uvlollypop

hugs all round, i ment nearly the same as me well im nearly the same as you my babys trying to go back! god sakes!

my backs killing me :-( might go for a lay down


----------



## Sarahkka

Poloma, you needed me there to deal with the soliciting phone call for you.
I snapped some poor bugger's head off last night. He called asking if I wanted to participate in a consumer survey and I very politely told him no thank you and to please take me off his phone list, and he interrupted me, insisting that this wasn't a sales call and would only take 10 minutes of my time.
Ooooooooo.
Red flag to a bull! Or in this case, a very pregnant stroppy cow! :)
I tore a strip off him about how invasive and disrespectful it was to solicit people at home in the evenings - no matter what the reason - and told him to get some manners - when someone tells you no, that is the answer. Full stop.
And blah blah blah and another thing and raaaaaahhhhhhhhhrrrr!
Then I hung up, flushed with raging, self-righteous preggo hormones!
It probably didn't help that I had been watching David Attenborough nature specials and was all full of furious mama-leopard-protecting-her-cub-from-hyenas energy.
All the same, the twit was given a polite answer that he chose to ignore. Dangerous thing to do when you might have a cranky pregnant woman at the other end of the line!
I sure hope I get my usual sweet temper back soon.
(flutters eyelashes innocently)
I seem to be a tad volcanic these days.


----------



## Uvlollypop

lol! bless ya


----------



## PeanutBean

Brockie, sounds like you've a lot going on! Glad everything is ok. Perhaps your leaking was just excess discharge? I'm amazed by how much I seem to get now!
Kelly, sorry you feel so shitty. How was your MW appointment?
Molly :sick: lol Sorry there has been no progress yet, but it won't be long!
Tyff - glad you enjoyed your class. It's so good to have an idea of what things could be like.
PP - nice bargain on the coat! I am making do with my normal ones buttoned at the top only and my big belly sticking out!
Poloma :hugs:
Donna- oo you're all 3/5ths! I wonder what I am? I was only 4/5ths but that was a week ago. Maybe more now. My bump has certainly dropped a bit. Oh, and DH took 2 pics last night before my camera battery died so I don't know what they look like and haven't got round to charging camera yet! lol I'll try and post soon though.
Lou - :hugs: :hugs:

As for FB, I'm really rather well hidden so it's best if you PM me how to find you if you fancy being FB pals.

Well I've finally walked my dogs. It was the shittiest weather of all time and my old dog is in a real state today, plus I don't think he's pooed yet and keeps doing the worst smelling farts - I'm so not looking forward to his inevitable production on the sitting room floor. And normal people think it's only after teh baby is born that one's life revolves around poo!

I've been really off colour for a few days now. Getting up early for the consultant yesterday knocked me for 6 and the nausea and retching hasn't gone away yet, but on top of that the past few days I've been not entirely happy the other end either. Wishful thinking that it's baby rather than a bug but at the same time DH is away on Sat night and I so don't want to go into labour when he's not here! I actually skipped aquanatal this morning and that's a new one for me. Shattered beyond belief.


----------



## Tiff

:hugs: Hope you start feeling more like yourself soon, PB. I've been having a slight problem with Gizmo as well with the snow. He's very particular where he poops, and lately it's right up by the bottom windows of the condos. Now that there's huge snowbanks he refuses to go outside!

I have to watch him like a hawk so he doesn't go inside. Silly dog. I've never seen one so fussy about where he goes to the bathroom. He's not so discriminating when it's in the house though :hissy:

Awesome job on the coat, PP! I love getting deals on things. Makes me feel like I've won a lottery or something. I don't blame you either for not wanting to spend alot of money on something you'd only need for 4 weeks or so. I did the same, got a coat for $15! Definitely won't mind donating it once I've had the baby!

I'm hoping things start moving along for all you 3/5ths ladies! I bet you're all going to go into labour at the same time and it'll only be a few of us left here on the Dec Mum thread :cry:

Good for you guys, kinda sucks for the rest of us, LOL!!!


----------



## Poloma

Thanks for all the :hugs: guy's
Me and Noah slept till 5pm! lol wont be having an early night tonight! but I guess we both needed it.
Hoping the Doc will give me some anitbiotics and a new inhaler tomorrow, I wont be leaving the surgery till he does!
Its so bad now I have to wear a pad to catch the leaks! :blush: dam weak pelvic floor. The joys of pregnancy eh?

Hope things stert moving for you due date ladies :dust: 

Sarahkka I might try your approach next time I get one of those :telephone:


----------



## lollylou1

i have just been to pick OH up and to go christmas tree shopping(its not going up yet) and i was getting some awful shooting pains across my tummy, i had to come home, i came home lay on the bed for 10 mins my tummy continued to get pains, baby was going mad moving around and sticking out all over the place and now it has all eased? any ideas whats going on there?
Lou
xxx


----------



## PeanutBean

lollylou1 said:


> i have just been to pick OH up and to go christmas tree shopping(its not going up yet) and i was getting some awful shooting pains across my tummy, i had to come home, i came home lay on the bed for 10 mins my tummy continued to get pains, baby was going mad moving around and sticking out all over the place and now it has all eased? any ideas whats going on there?
> Lou
> xxx

I had something like this a few days ago. It was around my right side, low back and tummy. I was supposed to be painting the skirting but had to lie down for a while instead. It eased after a bit. Probably just strained the muscles from shopping. Have a rest!


----------



## bambikate

Evening girls how are you all tonight? 

Glad everything was OK Brockie hun. 

PP - wow what a bargain was it purple by any chance I really want a purple coat - lol.

Anyone wanna join the grumpy preggo chick club with me? I have felt sooo sick all day and threw up earlier, not sure if it's something I've eaten or my hormones :( Been having awful cramping too and now my boobs are killing me?! I'm in the wars I think - lol. Sorry to moan x x :hugs:


----------



## polo_princess

bambikate said:


> PP - wow what a bargain was it purple by any chance I really want a purple coat - lol.

No it was black but it was mega cute, had a scarf attached to it that you tie into a big bow in the middle of the collar, kinda pussy bow thing, sooooo cute!!:cloud9:


----------



## nessajane

lollylou let hope your LO decides to move into position soon!!

PB Hope you feel better soon and youre nausea passes :hugs:

Kate poor you i hope you feel better soon too :hugs: sounds like it could be summit youve eaten if youve been sick and had cramps :( 

Im not upto alot tonight just my normal night infront of the TV!! xx


----------



## marah_rn

Hi girls. Haven't posted here for quite awhile. JUst been very very busy at work recently. I am on sick leave at the moment (since monday) because my blood sugar was very high. I will be going to the hosp tomorrow to get some bloods done. I hope it's all ok. I can't manage to drive to work as it is 75 kms away from the house. I feel so tired when i get to work and then to drive back home for another 75 kms kills me. I feel like sleeping in the car. I get a lot of braxton hicks now. I hope it's not labor yet as it is quite early to go in labor. I hope everybody is doing well... Not too long now girls... Can't wait to have the LO before christmas... And yeah, i haven't pack my bag yet. I might start doing that now... Do i still need to wash the LO's clothes? So many things to do... so little time


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Hope your feeling better soon PB. :hugs:

Lollylou. Sorry to hear babys breech. But gr8 news that you're only measuring 2 weeks ahead instead of 4. :) Just hope baby does a somersault 4 u soon. And the pains, I've been getting them low down in my pelvis, maybe it's your muscles loosening getting ready for baby to come? I get stitches alot, midwife said its my muscles slackening lol. Bludi hurt.

Molly. Aw. Have a nice hot bath, try & ease your back. 

Lol, Tyff. I was 3/5ths 2 weeks ago. When I went hospital yesterday, I'm still the same. So I've not made any progress, I'll be the last one to go out of us 9thers I bet! :lol:

Ooh Poloma, I've been having slight leakages too. Wups! Lol. Only teeny but when it happens it's like, is that my waters, wee or discharge!? :o lol. But ends up being urine, yuk! 

Kate, get better soon :hugs: Sorry youre feeling crappy. 

Wheyyy nessa. I'm doing the same, Face in front of tv as per, ha ha. :p

x


----------



## bambikate

PP - awww sounds really cute and pretty! :D 

Nessa - Thanks sweetie :hugs: 

:wave: hi marah_m I washed all my LO's clothes cuz some babies can be sensitive to the preservative chemicals in new clothing so I did it just incase but it's personal preference I know some people don't x x


----------



## lollylou1

i washed all my clothes, my hubby has really bad excema (sp) was told it is helpful to wash in what we currently use and what we will continue to use just to familarise babies skin with it, not sure that you have to though.

sorry your feeling poo kate, hope you feel better soon ((((hugs)))) 

pains have eased now but when i stand are quite bad prob just on a nerve again i tell you what this whole pregnancy thing is getting right on my nerves now LOL

Lou
xxx


----------



## Landingmach3

Haven't made a lot of posts in general..but this site helped me get through being in germany all alone when i found out about LO!!! Less than a month until baby comes and I can't wait...sounds like everyone is getting ready around here. Hope you all have it pretty easy in terms of labor and delivery! i've been checking everytime i go to the bathroom for the plug... hehehe. I'm due the 14th but hoping it's a bit earlier than that lol. I've started to leak a bit too, didn't realize it was urine at first, thought it was fluid. not so much fun but worth it in the end!!!


----------



## marah_rn

thanks. i will wash them then. I hope all those who are feeling crapy starts to feel better soon.


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Lollylou, Im with you. Im fed up of it now. Just want her out lol. :D


----------



## nessajane

Girls Ive just stuffed my face with chocolate!! Im feeling a lil sick now :sick: 

I had a white chocolate cupcake, yum yum :D and then i fancied some milk chocolate so i had a kit kat chucky too :blush: i had one of them moments....when you go to the cupboard and you um and arr about what or if you should have that naughty treat and before i knew it i just ripped open the chocy bar and ate it...Ooops :rofl:


----------



## marah_rn

now im really jealous NESSAJANE... Can't eat any sweets and drink my coke coz of my high blood sugar level... :hissy::hissy: i want sweets now... and my coke!!!


----------



## Bernie

bambikate said:


> Evening girls how are you all tonight?
> 
> Glad everything was OK Brockie hun.
> 
> PP - wow what a bargain was it purple by any chance I really want a purple coat - lol.
> 
> Anyone wanna join the grumpy preggo chick club with me? I have felt sooo sick all day and threw up earlier, not sure if it's something I've eaten or my hormones :( Been having awful cramping too and now my boobs are killing me?! I'm in the wars I think - lol. Sorry to moan x x :hugs:

Hi ladies.

I havent posted on here so far dont know why just havent got round to it. I ve been feeling sick on and off today aswell with diaareh cramps been twice today and its not like me.There must be a bug doing the rounds :hug:


----------



## Pyrrhic

Welcome Landing and Bernie :)

Bambi, hope you feel better soon hun :hugs:

nessa I am *so* jealous! I couldn't convince OH earlier to let me get chocolate. I do have mango sorbet in the freezer though.

I'm feeling a bit iffy tonight. Lots of shooting pains that take my breath away. I know nothing's happening though. Roll on December! I certainly won't miss this pain.


----------



## Uvlollypop

i got my bum in the air perfecting one hand typing.... anyone else having an evening as fun as me:D


----------



## Sarahkka

bambikate said:


> Evening girls how are you all tonight?
> 
> Glad everything was OK Brockie hun.
> 
> PP - wow what a bargain was it purple by any chance I really want a purple coat - lol.
> 
> *Anyone wanna join the grumpy preggo chick club with me?* I have felt sooo sick all day and threw up earlier, not sure if it's something I've eaten or my hormones :( Been having awful cramping too and now my boobs are killing me?! I'm in the wars I think - lol. Sorry to moan x x :hugs:

I will take out a membership, please, but you'll have to up mine to Full Fury status. I'm having a shit day at work and I could seriously take someone's head off. Truly.
If you hear about a preggo in Canada committing multiple gory homicides, you'll know who it is!
I've been in quite a rage all day. And only partly for good reason. Everything is annoying the hell out of me!
Rawr!:growlmad:


----------



## Bernie

xXDonnaXx said:


> Lollylou, Im with you. Im fed up of it now. Just want her out lol. :D

Yes same here well fed up cant wait til LO comes now and get LO in a routine as soon as possable.:hug: to all on here not long to go now we are all nearly there even though im starting to get really scared now:cry:


----------



## miria

hallo ladies!! can i join you, my baby boy is due in January the 14th! i didn't find a january due dates thread so i thought maybe i could jump in here?


----------



## marah_rn

welcome miria... hop in...

hope you're feelng better soon bernie


----------



## claralouise

hi ladies

hope everyones had a gd day.

got terrible back ache today from the sec i woke up so not sure if ive been laid funny.
nessa i know what u mean with choc ive had 4 bars today it was an i see i need moment lol but couldnt decide on which bar so i got them all lol
been xmas shopping on ebay today god they have great deals on stuff got OH his fav calvin klein aftershave and it was half the price i pay at boots, also got an electric breastpump was only 18.99 new bargain or what.
anyways OH watchin the footy so am offski to bed in a mo get n hour of it to myself lol

lou xx


----------



## polo_princess

miria said:


> hallo ladies!! can i join you, my baby boy is due in January the 14th! i didn't find a january due dates thread so i thought maybe i could jump in here?

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/68010-january-mums.html

There is a Jan mummies thread hun, they just dont rabbit on all day like we do :rofl:


----------



## miria

thank you mara!

thank you princess, i think i'm gonna stick in here too lol


----------



## Pyrrhic

You could still be a December Mum after all :)


----------



## Pyrrhic

Have started my hospital bag!

Ok, so I've only packed nappies and breast pads but it's a start.

I've also ordered from Mothercare:

PJs
Slippers
Nursing Tops
Maternity Pads
Maternity Knickers
Muslin cloths

Should I get a nightdress as well as PJs? I also can't figure out how to get a nursing bra as getting measured is best, but I live in the middle of nowhere :dohh:

How's everyone else doing for packing their bags? :)


----------



## Tiff

Mine is done! :happydance: 

Felt the urge to get it done as I didn't know if I'd be induced early or not. However, it's done now and I feel really good about that. For some reason, it was stressing me out having it not finished. :)

Sorry to hear about the grumpiness...although I can totally relate!


----------



## claralouise

Good morning ladies

its a bit windy up here, nipping to town thismorning im kinda dreading it as i can hardly walk has anyone been having like a really bad pressure fealing down below when they walk, im going to call midwife about it as its so uncomfortable, and i want to find out if its normal cus ive never felt it before.

rafwife congrats on starting your bag woohooo, ive yet to do mine but i have everything ready in a draw just need to transfer it into a bag.
re measuring for a bra have you got a mothercare book altho im sure they may tell you online all you need is a tape measure and you measure under your boobs and on your boobs and add so many inches to it and it gives you your size, not sure how many inches you add on tho but i do know its in the back of the catalouge.

if you cannot find instructions lemi know, and i will have a look for my mothercare book and pm you what to do

Lou


----------



## Brockie

rafwife said:


> Have started my hospital bag!
> 
> Ok, so I've only packed nappies and breast pads but it's a start.
> 
> I've also ordered from Mothercare:
> 
> PJs
> Slippers
> Nursing Tops
> Maternity Pads
> Maternity Knickers
> Muslin cloths
> 
> Should I get a nightdress as well as PJs? I also can't figure out how to get a nursing bra as getting measured is best, but I live in the middle of nowhere :dohh:
> 
> How's everyone else doing for packing their bags? :)

I got some lovely pj's from Blooming Marvellous to put on after baby born but going to go to Matalan or Primark and get a couple of cheap nighties to wear during labour that can be cucked in the bin after :rofl: so i would say yes get some nighties too but only cheapies!!!! xxx


----------



## Brockie

blinkin eck just noticed im in the last box!!!! woooohooooooo:happydance:!!!

nearly there now ladies xxx


----------



## Shri

rafwife said:


> Have started my hospital bag!
> 
> Ok, so I've only packed nappies and breast pads but it's a start.
> 
> I've also ordered from Mothercare:
> 
> PJs
> Slippers
> Nursing Tops
> Maternity Pads
> Maternity Knickers
> Muslin cloths
> 
> Should I get a nightdress as well as PJs? I also can't figure out how to get a nursing bra as getting measured is best, but I live in the middle of nowhere :dohh:
> 
> How's everyone else doing for packing their bags? :)

I managed to do mine. My mum very sweetly bought me several sizes of nursing bras so I packed all of them and then one of those vest type things too incase none of the bras fit. 

For sleeping in I think nighties are a bit easier after labour and I'd suggest an old pair of PJs that you wont mind getting messy because it can be a bit randomly leaky after birth (like sudden floods when you cough/stand up).

Then you'll want some toiletries, warm socks (feet get cold) and bits and bobs like that. Lip balm is good because your lips get dry. Some snacks and drinks and then going home clothes for yourself and baby.

I bought some of those mini travel toiletries to save space and I actually packed two bags, one for me and one for baby - if anything so that OH can rumage for things without getting everything too messed up and hopefully find stuff a bit quicker if necessary. 

Oh and I packed some big old cheapo granny knickers that I won't mind throwing away if they get a bit messed up. You can get those disposable ones but they are horrible.

Let us know when you have it done! :happydance:


----------



## Uvlollypop

ya for starting your bag rafwife!

mines nearly done just need to put some actual clothes in there for coming home in if i do have to go to the hospital. ive been sorting out through cds making way for the christmas tree and i had totally forgotten how much i LOVE strerophonics! how awesome are they ive been listening to them whilst ironing becuase the pile was threatening to fall over and kill a cat


----------



## Michy

I still have done NOTHING about my hospital bag, but I suppose lots of you are a good couple of weeks ahead of me, so I am not stressing yet :rofl:

Am off for my 34 week appointment now!


----------



## Uvlollypop

good luck!


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Hey ladies

Look at you all getting organised with your hospital bags. Have we all at least started our bags yet??

Molly how you feeling?? Any more pains??

Well ive just got back from my 38 week appointment. He is nearly fully engaged but the Midwife said most babies dont fully engage until labour anyway so he is in the ideal place for labour to begin. I asked for a sneaky sweep but she wouldnt do one he he, she said i have to be 7 days over. Well i have to see someone every week now. So i've the doctor next week for 39 week appointment and then back with the midwife on my due date. Then at 7 days over she will come and do a stretch and sweep and then at 12 days over they will induce. But hopefully i wont be needing the induction or the sweep. 
xx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Good luck michy
xx


----------



## Uvlollypop

yes lots of pains! nothing tho, i was up most of the latter half of the night but its all stopped again


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Uvlollypop said:


> yes lots of pains! nothing tho, i was up most of the latter half of the night but its all stopped again

:hugs: aww bless ya hunni. Is their nothing the Midwife can do as your in so much pain ??
xx


----------



## katix333

momandpeanut said:


> katix333 said:
> 
> 
> yep... thats the one im going to go to today! didnt realise you were so close to me! xxx
> 
> I live in coventry at the minute but Great bridge is about 10 mins from where i used to live so my family are all around there !Click to expand...

oh right!.. well i got some from great bridge! they were on offer too 3 for £2 so got my shampoo, conditioner and shower gel. 
only problem i have now is seen as im having a waterbirth ive been thinking where to get a bikini top from... heres me thinkin, oh i have one from before, not thinkin its a size 8 one an im now a 12-14 so dont think theres any hope of using that unless i wanna look like a pornstar :rofl: xxx


----------



## Uvlollypop

Aidan's Mummy said:


> Uvlollypop said:
> 
> 
> yes lots of pains! nothing tho, i was up most of the latter half of the night but its all stopped again
> 
> :hugs: aww bless ya hunni. Is their nothing the Midwife can do as your in so much pain ??
> xxClick to expand...

nope because im not due yet and labour can come and go for weeks i think they are sadists


----------



## Poloma

Hello Ladies!

Well done for sorting out your hospital bags! (mines been ready for ages! well I can hope! cant I??)

Been to the docs and I have Drugs!!!! :happydance: a course of antibiotics and an inhaler. She checked Noah too and thankfully his chest is clear whereas mine is "wet" as she put it! :sick: Ewwww Just hope the drugs kick in quick xXx

Going to have a lazy day (again) today, just got a bit of washing to do and bought loads of comfort food from town this morning to munch on :munch:

Dp and Abbi are back tonight after their trip away, missed them like crazy but me and Noah have had lots of cuddle time and he's enjoyed having mummy all to himself :thumbup:


----------



## lollylou1

hi everyone, well the pains i had that eased last night got alot worse and i actually did think i was in labour, my tummy was going mega tight and i was in a lot of pain i have been getting alot of pain in my pelvis, do you think that it means baby may have turned and is now in the right position????
i went to bed spent alot of the night awake then finally drifted off properly at around 5!!!
i slept on and off iuntil about 9ish and then finally got up, so had a crappy night overall.
now i have no pains at all and everything is as it was!!! how strange.

aidans mummy im glad your appointment went well and hopefully aidan will come out soon.
poloma i am so glad the docs have given you some medicine to make you feel better i hope it kicks in quickly.
well done rafwife for starting with the packing
uv i hope your feeling ok today too
hope i havent forgotten anyone lol

Lou
xxx


----------



## Tiff

Glad to hear you have stuff that'll help, Paloma. I agree with Lou, hope it kicks in soon!

I don't know if it's labour, Lou! I've never been in it so I have no idea... wouldn't that be exciting, though? :happydance: Maybe it's the start of it?

Sooooo tired today.... 

Did anyone find that they get/got clumsier as the weeks progress? Honestly, I'm a hazard to myself these days. I'm bumping into walls, I go to grab things and they slip out of my fingers (that one I'm chalking up to swollen fingers), I'm tripping over my own feet... it's awful!

I was a klutz before but now it's so much worse! LOL


----------



## polo_princess

Glad theyve given you some drugs Poloma, hopefully it'll help!!

Hope everyone else is doing ok and your hanging in there Molly, I saved you some stew and dumplings lol ... just gotta find a way of getting it to you now lol!!

As for me, had a bit of a stressful morning with work and stuff but im home now and just going to chill out for the afternoon. Im trying to break my new tracksuit in lol, i just got a cheapie velour one to potter around in and i got a size 10, though is dead tight i think its a bit on the small side, i havent put on that much weight lol. I think its just one of those things where sometimes you need to wear it to loosen it up a little lol

Well at least i hope so lmao!!


----------



## marah_rn

Hi girls... Im just back from my blood test today. I feel terrible now and i'm having headache. Maybe due to fasting--- Im having a lot of braxton hicks at the moment. I think I could have it more than 6 times a day. I thought I am having labor pains now... 
Well done for those who are still working at this point. I just can't... I feel so tired all the time plus add the disappointment of not eating chocolate or drinking softdrinks... 
Rafwife/ Tyff ... well done you've started your bag... I haven't. I bought some cheap PJ's in Penneys and Im bringing my granny size knickers...
Paloma... hope the meds will help you.

Not too long now for all of us....


----------



## PeanutBean

Hi all, how is everyone today? I've been feeling really weird this week. Together with the tummy and gut upset I've also started to feel really scared. not scared of the birth or having the baby or anything tangible, just a sort of underlying fear. It doesn't help that I'm worried about DH being away on Saturday in case I go into labour, and really just because I'll be home alone and will have to try and manage everything on my own. Also irrationally worried our old dog will die and I won't be able to cope. I was even crying about it all last night. I think I just feel that stuff is impending and I'm scared of being caught out alone.

On the plus side, having got lazy about getting an emergency appointment for my broken tooth I got a call this morning to say we've finally been assigned to a dentist, hooray! Going on Tuesday so can get him to look at my tooth then.

Hey landingmach, hope all is well!
Hey Bernie too! Welcome to our thread.

I'm in your club Kate, sick of feeling sick. This morning I was retching and had my head over the toilet while I drooled and spat. Somehow managed to not actually be sick but God knows how, I was so close to it. Things are definitely different this week.

Hey Miria, everyone's welcome to chat!
Congrats on your shopping Claralouise, sounds like a good haul!
Glad you've got some drugs Poloma!

Congrats on starting your hospital bag rafwife, me too! I've got a maternity nightie, old knickers (I don't approve of disposables), socks, maternity and breast pads, toiletries and my homeopathy birth kit. I've got the baby's bag packed full with nappies, muslins, toiletries, vests, sleepsuits, hats, socks, mitts, etc etc. Everything I think! Well done for getting your bag finished Tyff. Mine won't be finished until the day comes that I have to go in (if that happens) as needs my DS and books! I've made a list though for DH to throw the last things in.

Lou - the pains could've been about baby turning, I imagine that's not comfortable! Not to be negative but I wonder if it could also be the bum engaging? Dunno if that would be more uncomfortable or not but it does happen sometimes. Or maybe just intense BH! Fingers crossed on turning though!

PP - whatcha doin' with work?


----------



## momandpeanut

Hey all,

Ive been very lazy again today just pottered around home ! I was going to go into town and get the oh his xmas prezzie but im totally stumped as to what to get so im going to pick his brain tonight !!


----------



## PeanutBean

Kelly, your OH is lucky he's getting one, mine's not! We get given Asda cards every year by his Grandparents so we use them to get DVDs and that'll be our only Christmas presents this year!


----------



## Pyrrhic

Poloma - glad you got sorted at the docs, and hope you feel better soon!

Lolly - sounds like baby was turning. I had something similar when my LO turned. Get bouncing on your ball though just in case! I was up until about 6 am too. We should start a 3rd tri insomniacs thread!

Tyff - I'm definitely more clumsy too actually. When I open doors I've been opening them and smacking them into my bump :dohh: You'd think if I'd done it once I'd learn, but no....

Molly - hope you're feeling better today hun and fingers crossed your LO doesn't keep you waiting too long.

marah - I hope you feel better soon :( Hopefully the test will put your mind at rest. Maybe tuck yourself into bed with a cup of tea? :hugs:

PB- How long is your OH away for? I know what you mean, my OH is away on Saturday-Thursday. I'm not looking forward to it at all and I'm stressing that I'll go into labour as we're in the Scottish Highlands and he'll be down in Cornwall :( I'm usually quite independent but I'm feeling so needy this close to my due date.


----------



## roxie78

Went to the midwife for 38 week appointment on Tuesday. She did all the usual checks but when she measured me she didn't think he'd grown since last appointment 2 weeks ago so I had to go down the maternity unit and get monitored there for 30 mins to listen to babies heart rate etc. All seemed ok though and when they measured me they measured bigger than the midwife had done so looks like she had mis measured! grrrr. Getting me worried over nothing! Also had another scan while I was there and they seem to think baby is bigger than 'average' and estimate at the moment he is just over 7lbs. (with 2 weeks till due date) So could be a big baby (or they could be wrong!)

Also, midwife said babies head hasn't engaged at all yet, so do you reckon I will be late then in that case??


----------



## PeanutBean

He's only away for Sat night, from noon on Sat until early afternoon on Sun. And it's only Leeds so only 2 hours for my Mum to go and get him if needs be. But I'm going to be so lonely! And he does everything! I don't know how I'm going to get the dogs outside and get some breakfast without being sick all over the house! Plus I suck at making myself meals so will probably not eat enough on Sat and so feel even more sick on Sun. :hugs: for you, that's a long time apart! I feel extremely needy at the moment. Yesterday I really struggled even to walk the dogs - my only must-do I have most days - and I felt I really needed someone to come and take care of me while DH is at work. My heart goes out to those who don't have OHs or supportive families, I really do not know how they manage!


----------



## PeanutBean

Hey Roxie, glad things are ok. Babies often don't even engage until labour so don't worry about that, I don't think it's any indication of when baby will arrive.


----------



## Pyrrhic

I think any time away from your OH at this stage is hard, especially if you are used to the support. I know what you mean about day to day stuff though. I don't have the same sickness as you though so :hugs: I hope you at least feel a bit better while your OH is away. The sonographer seemed to think I would go next week, but I don't feel like I am and quite frankly she isn't allowed to come while my OH is away! I think I've still got 3 weeks left tbh.


----------



## PeanutBean

How come the sonographer thought you were on the way? That's very assured! I hope she stays put for you! It would be terrible to be on your own. :hugs: I've been having occasional randy thoughts this week (very unusual! lol) but refuse in case it tips me over the edge. Won't do anything that could possibly bring labour on until DH is home again!


----------



## Pyrrhic

She said because of the size and position of the baby she expected me to go around the 28th of November, and put the 28th down in my notes as my EDD from the scan(though they'll still go by my original date of the 12th). To be honest though I'm not really 'feeling' it. I'm getting pains everyday (sharp shooting pains every 10-30mins but no rhythm or pattern to them), but that's quite normal now and there's no change in them so IMO it's just my body getting ready and practicing.


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Hey girls

Molly- I really do feel for you, i just wish that would help you along a bit

Poloma- Glad your doc sorted you out in the end, from the way you described it, it sounds horrible. Hope you get better soon and enjoy your lazy day

Lollylou- I hope it was the start of labour hunni and the pains start up again soon. Sending you lots fo labour dust :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

Tyff- i have been clumsy all the way through my pregnancy but its defianlty gotten worse. I didnt turn the light on to go to the toilet last night and i walked into the bathroom door :rofl:

PP- oy wheres my stew and dumplings. OOO the thought of them makes me want to go make some he he. Sorry work got stressful hunni. But look at you still managing to squeeze into a size 10, you lucky moo he he.

Marah- I hope your feeling better soon

Peanutbean- Big hugs hunni :hugs:. I know what you mean about being scared but everything is going to be ok sweetie.

Momandpeanut- Enjoy your shopping

rafwife- Sorry your not looking forward to your Oh going away hunni. I think id hate it too. Big hugs:hug: we will all keep you company. And you too peanutbean

As for me i have got the serious runs and i cant stop being sick. I just feel shit anf fed up basically. Hurry up Aidan :hissy:
xx


----------



## bambikate

:hugs: to everyone feeling crappy x x


----------



## Uvlollypop

i second the crappy feeling hugs to people xxx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Yeah hugs :hugs: to everyone
xx


----------



## polo_princess

Group hugs :hugs::hugs:


----------



## bambikate

:hugs: awww x x


----------



## polo_princess

Whats for dinner tonight everyone?

I got jacket potatoes in the oven and the smell is making me starving lol~!!


----------



## maria26pc

lemon& pepper-seasoned pork tenderloin!!!


----------



## Poloma

No idea what Im having for tea yet! 
Though jacket spuds do sound nice hmmmm what to have with them???


----------



## Uvlollypop

something and chips out of the freezer lol i to much pain to stand up cooking propely


----------



## PeanutBean

Thanks for the hugs and right back atcha! :hug:

As for tea I've no idea! Will wait for DH to get back even though he's working late. I've just been washing up for the past hour - been putting it off for a week :shock: My back is wrecked now though. Got a pile of wet washing to hang out but can't do it til I've rested my back a while. Been singing along to some Nik Kershaw though which was fun.

I can't believe how many of us seem to be sick and runny right now. I wonder if that's a bug or the end of pregnancy?


----------



## Pyrrhic

Vegetable pie with mash I think.


----------



## Sophie1205

Chicken pasta tonight :)
x


----------



## bambikate

something with potato wedges i think - lol x x


----------



## polo_princess

rafwife said:


> Vegetable pie with mash I think.

Mmmmm pie & mash :cloud9:

God im so hungry now but you gotta leave jacket spuds in the oven for ages to get the skin just right, i hate it if its too crunchy or too soggy lol


----------



## bambikate

omg i have to confess I have never made my own oven baked potato :blush: i love them with crispy skin but anytime i make my own i just micro them - even tho they are rubbish *runs shamefully to hide* i wouldn't know how to do it properly..... x x


----------



## Uvlollypop

oww bless ya! wrap them in foil and bake them in the oven looong and slow very yummy


----------



## PeanutBean

bambikate said:


> omg i have to confess I have never made my own oven baked potato :blush: i love them with crispy skin but anytime i make my own i just micro them - even tho they are rubbish *runs shamefully to hide* i wouldn't know how to do it properly..... x x

:shock: But microwaved ones are crap!!! They need to go in the over for about an hour and a quarter on 6, maybe longer if they're huge. I like skin though so I prefer to have a couple of smaller potatoes. The best skins are those that are salted before cooking, or even, if you're feeling naughty, covered in olive oil. Yum!! You can herb them too if they are oily.


----------



## Pyrrhic

Oooo I fancy potato skins now with chilli, cheese and sour cream. They take ages though!


----------



## bambikate

mmmm that sounds so yummy. Thanks girls I think I will give it a go tomorrow night now for tea.... he he he how exciting!!!! :D x x


----------



## bambikate

so how many December mummies have popped now? Is it 3 or 4?? I think BrittBS and Dannyboygirl were December chicks too weren't they? x x


----------



## Pyrrhic

3 I think BrittBS, Dannyboygirl and Vicky


----------



## bambikate

Oh BTW Holly our xbox subs just ran out so I can't have a go at making the people i don't think? :cry: will have to get a one month code to tie us over - got hubby a longer subs for one of his xmas pressies! x x


----------



## Poloma

I do my jacket spuds in the microwave them pop them in the oven for 10-15 mins to crisp up. Beats waiting over an hour and they taste just as good imo!
Yummy


----------



## PeanutBean

Poloma said:


> I do my jacket spuds in the microwave them pop them in the oven for 10-15 mins to crisp up. Beats waiting over an hour and they taste just as good imo!
> Yummy

Then you're no potato connoisseur! lol I can always tell a microwaved potato, but you're right that they are improved for a spell in the oven, however short.

Now I'm going to want jackets. I could put some in for when DH comes home later. I'm knackered after washing up an hanging out washing and things but I feel on a roll so maybe I should get some food on too...

I don't think I ever had BrittBS nor Dannyboygirl on the first post. Don't think they said to me. :shrug:


----------



## bambikate

PeanutBean said:


> I don't think I ever had BrittBS nor Dannyboygirl on the first post. Don't think they said to me. :shrug:

:shrug: thats why i was unsure if they were Nov girls or even Jan but then baby would have been waaay too early? lol oh i'm not sure now x x


----------



## malpal

Evening everyone, 
Have just caught up on the posts and it sounds like we are all fed up and miserable!!! So big :hug: to everyone who needs it from me. 
I have started with a real chesty cough today, think i may have caught it from Poloma!!!! :rofl: 
How strange but we have had Jacket Pots for tea!! What a coincidence! 
They were done in the oven and as Molly says LOOOOOOOOONG and SLOOOOOOOOW. They were perfect with lovely crispy skins but not over done!!!! 
Tried to do a bit off xmas shopping today but wasn't very sucessful, came back with 4 dog stockings!!!! Oh well the dogs will be happy!!!! 

Thinking about pudding now.......................................


----------



## Tiff

bambikate - Xbox subs? Like in the Xbox 360? Do you have a Live Account? I have one too, it's on my Facebook profile. It's an application called Xbox 360 and it has my Xbox gamertag on there. I love it! Both OH and I have Xbox's... mine is upstairs in my Game Room and his is downstairs in the Living Room.

As for dinner tonight? Doing Whole Wheat Spaghetti and Pasta Sauce. Not too adventurous, but I am beat and don't feel like cooking today at all! :rofl:


----------



## Pyrrhic

I've made a thread in General Chatter asking for xbox friends if you're interested Tyff. :)

I've never played online before though, so am a bit shy :blush:


----------



## nessajane

hey girls... hope everyones well and hugs to those who are not :hugs:

Been busy again today and feeling a little crappy too ive had an emotional day today must be hormones!! Im getting that 'shit can i do this' feeling!! anybody else getting that now their due date is getting closer?? 

As for tea ive just ate ikea meatballs and pasta but i put too many chillis in the sauce and it burnt my mouth so i couldnt eat it all :cry:

Xbox live seems a popular thing my OH is on it all the time mostly when im sleeping early in the nights but i dont play, do you girls play? ive never thought of playing before tbh i like my ds tho :D XX

p.s..... Kate i cheat with jack pots i put them in the micro and then put them in the oven on high for about 30 mins ish and they crisp up really nice!! saves waiting for hours ;)


----------



## PeanutBean

nessajane said:


> Been busy again today and feeling a little crappy too ive had an emotional day today must be hormones!! Im getting that 'shit can i do this' feeling!! anybody else getting that now their due date is getting closer??
> 
> Xbox live seems a popular thing my OH is on it all the time mostly when im sleeping early in the nights but i dont play, do you girls play? ive never thought of playing before tbh i like my ds tho :D XX

I've got all kinds of odd emotions going on at the moment!

We don't have an XBox, we have a Wii and Playstation 3 to connect online though.


----------



## Tiff

I've got a Wii and a PS3 as well! 

Both OH and I are gamers. He's more into the 360 than I am, but between the two of us we have 2 Wiis, 2 Xbox 360's (1's an Elite, the other is a regular one), a PS3, 2 PS2's, 2 PSX's and then a bunch of the older ones, like N64s, Dreamcast, SNES... etc etc etc.

I will def. look up that thread Rafwife! :happydance: I only have a silver account though, once I use Xbox more or have more people to play online with then I'll be able to justify buying a gold membership. ;)


----------



## Poloma

malpal said:


> Evening everyone,
> I have started with a real chesty cough today, think i may have caught it from Poloma!!!! :rofl:

Sorry! :cry:
:hugs: hope it clears up for you soon hun, its doing the rounds here at the mo. Abbi is comming down with it now and even the Doc said the whole of my village seem to have caught it! 
Its really wipped me out, so much to do, so little energy :hissy: just want to :sleep: for a week!


----------



## polo_princess

bambikate said:


> PeanutBean said:
> 
> 
> I don't think I ever had BrittBS nor Dannyboygirl on the first post. Don't think they said to me. :shrug:
> 
> :shrug: thats why i was unsure if they were Nov girls or even Jan but then baby would have been waaay too early? lol oh i'm not sure now x xClick to expand...

Both were Dec mummies, so thats another few off the list already :cry:


----------



## PeanutBean

Tyff - you should get Animal Crossing. Dunno when it comes out in Canada, came out in US last week and here early Dec. We're getting it. There's a town or something for playing online.


----------



## Tiff

Animal Crossing? I don't think I've heard of it. I was contemplating getting LittleBigPlanet. It's getting killer reviews, might take game of the year!

I'll look into Animal Crossing though, sounds interesting!


----------



## malpal

Poloma said:


> malpal said:
> 
> 
> Evening everyone,
> I have started with a real chesty cough today, think i may have caught it from Poloma!!!! :rofl:
> 
> Sorry! :cry:
> :hugs: hope it clears up for you soon hun, its doing the rounds here at the mo. Abbi is comming down with it now and even the Doc said the whole of my village seem to have caught it!
> Its really wipped me out, so much to do, so little energy :hissy: just want to :sleep: for a week!Click to expand...

Arh thanks honey, Glad it's come now really hopefully will come and go before LO arrives. DH has been lovely though, keeps trying to get me to drink warm lemonade???????????? Not sure where hes had this from but he thinks it will do the same as Hot Lemon powders!!!! LOL Gotta love him 
Everytime i cough i keep holding my tummy, feels like i'm going to split into!!! 
Glad you and Noah are feeling a bit better, and hopefully Abbi will be over it soon 
:hugs: to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## malpal

PeanutBean said:


> Tyff - you should get Animal Crossing. Dunno when it comes out in Canada, came out in US last week and here early Dec. We're getting it. There's a town or something for playing online.

This is the best game EVER!!!!!!!!!!! 
I've been playing it on the DS for nearly 2 years and have just ordered the WII version. It should come with a relationship warning though my poor DH can't get a word out of me!!!! 
I thought i would be bored off it by now........ How wrong was I!!! 
xxxxxx


----------



## Tiff

My OH will be thrilled for me to find something that occupies me like that! :rofl: It'll mean more time for him to play his stuff. ;)

He was like that with Too Human. The dude played it nearly 24/7, I was ready to chuck it out the window! And it only has 4 levels!!! It got old, really quick for me... but he enjoyed it.

Hope Malpal and Poloma feel better sooon! :hugs: I think it's a cruel joke for pregnant women to get sick. It's bad enough being sick to begin with, let alone being limited with what you can take to feel better!


----------



## Sarahkka

Hi Everyone!
Well, the volcano did erupt last night. My husband and cats ran for cover as I had a royal tantrum over work shit.
And then I just felt very very tired.
And it was so hard to drag myself to our prenatal class. I thought I was going to keel over. And I felt myself develop all the impending signs of labour as we watched the instructional video. I'm am a very accomplished hypochondriac! :)
Anyway, much much calmer today, but holy crap - do not mess with me! Someone at work got a little snippy and I could feel myself getting dangerous - you know when your voice gets really steely and your nostrils start to flare? Not a good sign!
I feel fine, otherwise. Starting to get the achey pelvic girdle, but generally energetic and upbeat...except when the Rage and Fury comes.
I feel like I should send out an apology in advance to all my friends and colleagues.
"Dear Everyone, 
If I should happen to completely lose it on you in the next few weeks, please don't take it personally and accept my apologies head of time...etc"
:)


----------



## Sarahkka

Oh! Oh! Oh!
Look!
I moved to the last ticker box!!!!
Wheeeeeee!


----------



## Bernie

Hi girls how are we all feeling this evening? Looks like a lot of you have this cold and flu bug at the mo.My brother and his wife had thier baby boy this morning by c-section 7lb 1 he weighed in:happydance: I am just really wanting our LO to be here now just feels like these last few weeks are going to drag like mad.Who else feels the same?


----------



## Pyrrhic

Congrats on your new nephew Bernie!

LOs cot and changing table got delivered today, so guess what my OH is building? There is quite a few profane things being muttered across the bedroom though :rofl:

I'm lying in bed at the moment with cramps. I think LO has dropped further over the last couple of days (is that even possible?!) as my bump feels a lot heavier.


----------



## Bernie

rafwife said:


> Congrats on your new nephew Bernie!
> 
> LOs cot and changing table got delivered today, so guess what my OH is building? There is quite a few profane things being muttered across the bedroom though :rofl:
> 
> I'm lying in bed at the moment with cramps. I think LO has dropped further over the last couple of days (is that even possible?!) as my bump feels a lot heavier.

Thanks he was born 9:11 am samuel James:cloud9: Hope your cramps ease off soon sounds painful:hugs:


----------



## polo_princess

lmao Rafwife you should of heard the things coming from the nursery when my OH got everything built. I just sat there sipping my cuppa and giggling to myself!!

My nursery is pretty much sorted just got the cot and bedding to make up and we're done!!


----------



## Pyrrhic

It is quite funny :rofl:

We're finishing the walls tomorrow. Have to put a second coat of paint on one wall and put the border up. Then move the furniture in. I'm yet to buy a glider chair and I'd like to get some shelves for the wall and some nice picture frames to hang up. Oh, need curtains too.........ok I have a lot to do :rofl: Hopefully it will all be done in the next two weeks though. :)


----------



## Pyrrhic

I have a question for those of us who are around 37 weeks....

Are you in pain (strong crampy, period type pain and sometimes sharp pains - but not 'OMG Labour' pain) almost all day everyday?

I've been checked for UTI and I'm happy that this must just be normal for me at this stage but I'm sick of it hurting all the freaking time. :dohh:


----------



## polo_princess

Rafwife i am feeling those kinda pains everyday but not lasting all day, maybe for a couple of hours each day but thats it!!


----------



## Bernie

I know im not 36 weeks yet but i do get sharp pains in the downstairs department have done for about 2 weeks now and can be well uncomfortable when walking and sometimes even gasp for breath:hissy:


----------



## Sophie1205

Rafwife - yeah i get the same pains. And were term 2moro yayy!

xx


----------



## Pyrrhic

It's not the same as engagement pains (sharp shooting pains down to 'lady bits') but it's across my whole bump and is a constant, strong pain. (no coming and going) I do still get the engagement pains if I'm walking around. My bump sometimes goes hard with it too, but not always.

It's just really starting to try my patience. :dohh: I'm guessing it's lots of practicing my body is doing, but all day everyday is a bit much really. :( I do get some relief in the bath though, so tend to have a long one everyday!


----------



## Bernie

rafwife said:


> It's not the same as engagement pains (sharp shooting pains down to 'lady bits') but it's across my whole bump and is a constant, strong pain. (no coming and going) I do still get the engagement pains if I'm walking around. My bump sometimes goes hard with it too, but not always.
> 
> It's just really starting to try my patience. :dohh: I'm guessing it's lots of practicing my body is doing, but all day everyday is a bit much really. :( I do get some relief in the bath though, so tend to have a long one everyday!

Awww i really feel for you it must be a nightmare getting them all day everyday.Not much i can really say to help other then get in to some really comfy PJs and rest as much as possable and take paracetamol if needs be or just call your MW and see what she suggests.Other then that not much i can say to help you hun or get someone to give you a back massage to help to relax your muscles.


----------



## Brockie

yep gals im getting really bad period like pains too x

last night they were so strong and i noticed my BH were really strong too so started timing them! they started 20 mins apart and over about 3 hours went down to 10 mins apart, then tailed off and i finally got some sleep!! i sat on my ball most of night as it helped with the pain!!!

im not planning on resting tho!! im off to walk the dog shortly!! had MW yesterday and she says its pretty doubtfull i will see my DD, says she thinks baby is weighing 'oh somewhere in the high 6's' WTF!!! thats my only fear about the whole thing that babe will be too big for me to deliver? im only 5ft :cry:!!!

we will see!!!! have a great day gals xxxx


----------



## bambikate

tyff - yeah xbox live subscription has run out i meant. 

RAF wife - yes I am having exactly those pains, spoke to mw on Tuesday and she said they were normal apparantly - doesn't make them any less painful tho - lol x x


----------



## claralouise

morning gals...

congrats on your nephew bernie hope his cousin makes an aperance for you soon.
did town yesterday i let my dd walk instead of taking pushchair she loved it only managed a few shops tho, she may only be 20months old but god she can shop in clairs acsesories hehehe we ended up with the whole peppa pig range on bobbles clips and jewelry shes turned into a propper princess lately and i love it.

still getting the cramp like pains in my back and lower stomach, and shooting pain down there. 
i cannot remeber much about the progression of my pregnancy with my dd as i was in constant pain from about 15weeks with her so any cramps i didnt really feal or notice because of other pains. so this is a whole new experience for me.

sophie1205 congrats at being term today btw and anyone else who's at term 2day.

well hope everyone has a good day, im in clean freak mood again so i prob wont be on here much again, i want to get the car cleaned of all the leaves and take it to the jet wash its well muddy, altho it will prob be muddy as soon as ive done it lol


Louise xx


----------



## Poloma

Brockie said:


> had MW yesterday and she says its pretty doubtfull i will see my DD, says she thinks baby is weighing 'oh somewhere in the high 6's' WTF!!! thats my only fear about the whole thing that babe will be too big for me to deliver? im only 5ft :cry:!!!

Aww :hug: dont worry about the size hun, Im only 5ft & size 8 (pre preg) and my first was a healthy 9lb 8oz! You will be amazed what your body can do xXx


----------



## polo_princess

Morning ladies hope your all doing ok!! Its Friday YAY!!

Been to take my other doggie to the vets this morning shes got to have an operation on her tummy as she's got a lump, so shes got to have a big old chunk removed bless her. Bloody dogs, everything has to happen at once!! She should be fine though bless her.

Dont think im doing much today, dont know if i can be bothered lol might just have some chillout time!!


----------



## Sophie1205

Those of us due on the 12th - we're term yayy!!!

xx


----------



## lollylou1

morning girls,

well those pains i had the other night seem to be exactly like your describing so im thinking maybe just the same as all of you guys, i am not having them all day had them all wed night then randomly yesterday more so in the evening.

congrats on your nephew bernie.

rafwife and sophie congrats on being term today!!!!

i started with bit of a fuzzy head and sore throat last night thought it might just be cos i was so tired but i woke up throughout night and its worse so feeling bit rough today so thanks ladies im grateful for you sharing with me LOL

OH is having half a day at work today so will be home by 1ish so not to sure what we will be doing, i would prefer to lie in bed and sleep as my head hurts but i dont want him to come home and waste an afternoon off doing nothing so may go and get my xmas decorations, i bought the tree the other night!!
When are you all putting your tree up???

Lou
xxx


----------



## Uvlollypop

Brockie said:


> yep gals im getting really bad period like pains too x
> 
> last night they were so strong and i noticed my BH were really strong too so started timing them! they started 20 mins apart and over about 3 hours went down to 10 mins apart, then tailed off and i finally got some sleep!! i sat on my ball most of night as it helped with the pain!!!
> 
> im not planning on resting tho!! im off to walk the dog shortly!! had MW yesterday and she says its pretty doubtfull i will see my DD, says she thinks baby is weighing 'oh somewhere in the high 6's' WTF!!! thats my only fear about the whole thing that babe will be too big for me to deliver? im only 5ft :cry:!!!
> 
> we will see!!!! have a great day gals xxxx

honey our bodys are made for delivering babies youd be surprised what they are capable of dont worry youll be fine 

xxx


----------



## roxie78

Well I'm off to get checked out this afternoon at the maternity unit as I woke up having lost quite a bit of water/liquid of some sort and also a fair bit of discharge but it now seems to have calmed down so not sure whats going on but they want me to go in to have a look anyway! Probably a false alarm but need to put my mind at rest!


----------



## Bernie

Hi girls hope we all feeling ok today ive only just got up as ive been so tired and i didnt get to bed til 2 this morning:blush:
Hope you get on ok Roxie let us know:hugs:


----------



## Tiff

Hope you're ok Roxie! :hugs:

Sorry you're all hurting. :( I haven't had constant pains like you all are describing, just what Rafwife described as the baby engaging pain. 

Lou - Awww, not sick as well! :hugs: 

Rafwife and Sophie - Yay for being full term today!!!!!

PP - Hope all goes well with your dog. It does all happen at once, eh?

Brockie - Even though I know our bodies are designed for birth and whatnot, I have the same fears too!


Got my 34 weeks prenatal app't today. I don't expect it to be very interesting, but after this one I'll go weekly so hopefully that speeds the time up for me somehow.

Happy Friday!


----------



## PeanutBean

Afternoon ladies. How is everyone today? I'm shitty as anything!

MW came today with pool and homebirthing kit. Toys r Us delivered our new cotbed mattress, safety locks and baby grooming kit. A bunch more things to tick off the list. In theory a good day, in practice I'm in agonies! So hope this isn't pre-labour clear out. My worst fear is going into labour tomorrow when DH is away. :-(

Tyff you should so get Animal Crossing, it's fab! Malpal make sure you let me know when it's delivered and after the obligatory few days obsessive play we can meet in the city! We had it for Game Cube too, my current favourite. I really hope the Wii version will take the best of both games. I started a new Game Cube one during 2nd tri but then got well enough to be too busy with work to keep it up!

Sarahkka - congrats on your last box! I got really mad at 35 weeks. There was an issue with my leaving do at work because suddenly some other guy I'd never heard of was leaving too and I just got soo pissed off. Normally in such occasions I would never let on I was upset but I was all for cancelling the meal!

PP and rafwife, how do you resist helping? I love assembling furniture and got stuck in with the cot, even the infuriating arrangement of all the poles into their holes. I've washed almost all the bedding now, time for a marathon iron. May as well make it flat and neat the first time as God knows I won't bother after baby is here!

rafwife - I'm in agonies with my guts (at least I think it is). Been getting regular BH and mild period pains quite frequently but the gut pain is by far the dominating feature right now. Get cervical pain when LO stretches too. Maybe you're just getting more intense BH that are a bit more painful than just uncomfortable?

PP - hope your doggy is ok. My old one has a lump on his head but we can't afford to get it looked at right now. :-(

Congrats to those who are term today!

Hope everything's ok Roxie.

Good luck at your appointment Tyff.


----------



## Tiff

Peanutbean - Should I get it for the Wii or for the PS3? I've been trying to look around but all I keep finding is that it's out on the Nitendo DS. I have one of those too. Which would you recommend?


----------



## Uvlollypop

ive been sorting out xmas decs wooo :D


----------



## PeanutBean

Tyff said:


> Peanutbean - Should I get it for the Wii or for the PS3? I've been trying to look around but all I keep finding is that it's out on the Nitendo DS. I have one of those too. Which would you recommend?

You need the brand new one for Wii. Dunno when it will be out in Canada though. The DS one is fun though if you want to try it out and maybe can get a 2nd hand one for cheap.


----------



## Uvlollypop

im on my ball and it feels like the babys heads right on my cervix! very odd pulling/pushy stingy sensation..... anyone else got/getting/had this?


----------



## bambikate

Hi ladies, updated my post from earlier, still waiting for MW to call back.
Great news about your MW visit PB!!!!!! Yay



Uvlollypop said:


> im on my ball and it feels like the babys heads right on my cervix! very odd pulling/pushy stingy sensation..... anyone else got/getting/had this?

Me! :wave: It literally felt like her head was pushing against the cervix and then a sting!!!! and I think I had my first BH proper today - a definate tightening of my whole tummy and it went really hard! lol 

Molly - when are you putting your deccy's up? We wanna already have them up so we don't have to do it with a new born but worried it's too early (which it is but I don't care cuz I luff Christmas! lol) x x


----------



## bambikate

Hubby and I just had PROPER baked potatoes for tea.... :D Thanks for the tips girls they were ace!!! Ha ha.

PP - Hope your doggy is ok hun x x


----------



## roxie78

Back from the hospital! Waters haven't broken but I am having contractions! They told me to go back in once they are regular. They are definatly more regular since I got home but still not regular and long enough to go back in! grrrr! They were 5 or 6 mins apart lasting 45 seconds but now I just had a break of 12 mins with nothing etc. Ah well guess I'll be on contractionmaster.com for a bit then!


----------



## Michy

I ended up in hospital yesterday afternoon girls having an ecg thingy done, so they could do a trace on his heart, was all very frightening, but things seem ok.

Hope everyone is having a nice Friday night, I think we might put the cot up!:happydance:


----------



## Pyrrhic

Michy, glad everything is ok hun :hugs:

Roxie - wow, exciting stuff! Hope it doesn't tail off for you as I imagine that would be very frustrating. Keep us updated on how you are. :)

PB- are you feeling any better now?

I resist helping OH with furniture because I'm not allowed :rofl: I did study Engineering at uni for awhile though, so I love taking things to bits. I was very tempted for years to get a part time job as a mechanic while studying :blush:

What's everyone up to tonight?

I've decided I can't be arsed cooking tonight too so am deciding on whether to order a chinese or indian takeaway. :blush:


----------



## Tiff

Michy - I'm glad too that everything is OK! That mustv'e been scary! :hugs:

PeanutBean - I saw it at the store today actually. They want nearly $80 for it, as it comes bundled with some sort of chat-online-doohicky type thing. I might cave and buy it, it looks really good. Similar to Boom Blox... have you tried that? It's AWESOME. 


34 week app't went really well! I'm measuring at 36 weeks, so a week ahead (as I'll be 35 weeks tomorrow). Which is better than the 2 weeks ahead I've been measuring since 28 weeks. Did my Group B Strep test aaaaaaand.....

They won't let me go past my due date! :happydance:

He said that my blood sugars are being controlled well through diet, so he thinks they'll let me go to term (but won't know for certain until later) but definitely will NOT let me go past the 27th of December!!!!

I can't believe it'll be 5 weeks (or less!) until she's here!!!! 

Woah.:shock: Reality Check time!


----------



## polo_princess

Glad everything is ok Michy, what happend hun?


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Elo. Been to midwife today. Everything fine with me and baby. I was concerned about my bump going smaller, and she said I'm measuring perfect for my dates. It's because baby is engaging. I got worried, cause it's really gone down now lol. I can powerwalk like I used too, and I don't walk like a pregnant woman anymore. I don't feel like I have anything there. Cause before it was heavy. I go every week now until due date. If I go over I've got an appointment booked for 2 days after my due date - But Im hoping to have had her by then lol. I was having mild pains either side of my back at the bottom and tightenings last night, wahey. But nothing today, so my bodys just playing games with me lol. 

Hope you're all good, and having a good start 2 the weekend. :D x


----------



## PeanutBean

Michy - glad everything's ok!
Roxie - keep up the good work!
Tyff - you can get the game without the Wii speak. Here the wii speak adds £20 to the price, give or take. We're going to get it though as other games will use it no doubt!
Donna - glad you had a good MW appointment. We'll all noticing some changes now I think! Did you see I finally posted my bump pic? It's huge!
rafwife - thanks for asking! I got more ill and now I'm in less pain. DH is feeling pains too so we're fairly confident it is the bug that's been going round as I'd have to have got it from him. I think I was already funny though and this has just made me worse. Hoping to feel better tomorrow as I've a day out with my sis.

DH came back from work with loads of goodies to help me through tomorrow night and Sun morning without him. He brought two fluffy rom coms from the library, loads of cakes and crisps, tasty snack things like bagels, and has now cooked a big spinach and ricotta stuffed pancakes dish so I've food for tomorrow night. He is the best!

Tonight we're going to watch Heroes and I'm going to do a little ironing. I've washed all the baby's things now so got a marathon of bedding to iron. Going to do it in installments as standing and the heat of it really knocks me up.

What's everyone else up to tonight? Anyone having (or had!) as delicious a tea as me?


----------



## nessajane

Hey girls just popping in to say hi havnt been on here much today ive just sat down for the first time all day!! i had work then came home to get ready as i went out for an indian meal with the OH family!! 
I actually wore heels for the first time in about... well ages i cant even remember the last time!! my feet are abit sore now tho!!
Hope everyones well xx


----------



## Pyrrhic

Looks like I probably won't be a December Mummy after all girls (which I'm actually a bit sad about!)

Lost my plug tonight and have been having irregular contractions since. I don't feel like I'm in labour though, so think it could be awhile yet. Can't see it being 10+ days though if I'm already getting irregular contractions.

Typically, mothercare were supposed to deliver almost all my hospital bag contents today and it didn't arrive and is now coming on Monday :dohh: Have packed what I can though.


----------



## bambikate

omg raf wife you can't ditch us too!!!!!! lol just kidding. is hubby away at the moment, can he fly home if this is deffo it? good luck sweetie x x


----------



## Pyrrhic

Hubby is leaving tomorrow night :dohh: We're going to make a judgement call tomorrow about if he's going or not depending on how I'm feeling. If he does go though, he'll try and backseat in an RAF aircraft to come home but that will only work if there is one available and coming up north anyway.


----------



## Tiff

rafwife said:


> Looks like I probably won't be a December Mummy after all girls (which I'm actually a bit sad about!)
> 
> Lost my plug tonight and have been having irregular contractions since. I don't feel like I'm in labour though, so think it could be awhile yet. Can't see it being 10+ days though if I'm already getting irregular contractions.
> 
> Typically, mothercare were supposed to deliver almost all my hospital bag contents today and it didn't arrive and is now coming on Monday :dohh: Have packed what I can though.

Omg!!!!

It's okay, even if you have your LO in November you'll still be an honourary December Mum! :hugs: 

How exciting!!! :happydance: Anything vital that you would need if you did go into Labour? Could someone drop it off for you?


----------



## Pyrrhic

Don't have any nursing bras, tops or PJs that fit me. I've been using OHs tops and I don't think thats appropriate for a ward :rofl: I'll just get OH to go to the 24 Tesco store tbh if I need anything desperately. I'm glad I did my birth plan and text/phone list last night though!


----------



## rubberchickuk

and after you just ordering bra's last night!!! Oh this is exciting for you!!! Think ill be on all night...checking hehe!!
Need to get my own bag sorted now!!!....also going to a wedding tomorrow and im going to look like a bowling ball in a dress...yuk! x


----------



## Michy

polo_princess said:


> Glad everything is ok Michy, what happend hun?

Details are in my preggo journal darlin :cloud9:


----------



## Pyrrhic

rubberchickuk said:


> and after you just ordering bra's last night!!! Oh this is exciting for you!!! Think ill be on all night...checking hehe!!
> Need to get my own bag sorted now!!!....also going to a wedding tomorrow and im going to look like a bowling ball in a dress...yuk! x

Don't think I'll go tonight, just don't have that 'feeling'. :) 

BTW, losing your plug is disgusting! :rofl:


----------



## rubberchickuk

I know...i lost mine in a shop toilet last time....how lovely!!! Can be real yuk...when you don't have that 'feeling' you will go haha!!! Sure your stressed with other half away tomorro hun. I know how you feel...my OH is in afghanistan at the mo...27 days to go. Just hope my LO hold on til then....if i go at 37 weeks my plans will be well shot!!!! Eeekkk!!! xx


----------



## polo_princess

Im sulking now ... Rafwife your only 6 days infront of me!!

MINI PP GET OUT PLEASE!!


----------



## Uvlollypop

not as sulking as me holly been in pain for a solid week now :(


----------



## lollylou1

congrats rafwife i hope this is it for you.

its ok girls i am sure it wont be long and we will all be following suit very shortly.

well i got my dad here for today and tonight and he will go home tomorrow, i got him doing odd jobs around the house for me as OH is not a DIY sort of person lol, he can do anything with electrics or computers but anything else is a no no!!!

my sister in law has got her sexing scan this morning im very excited to see what she is having i think a girl, she already has 2 boys!!!

what have you all got planned for your weekend???

Lou
xxx


----------



## Uvlollypop

any news on rafwife


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Hope this is it for you rafwife. But hey no fair your a week behing me. (goes into corner to sulk) he he. Good luck
xx


----------



## marah_rn

goodluck rafwife... hope this is it!

UV- i hope you feel better soon. Its hard feeling sick when you're pregnant. 

I'm starting to pack my hospital bag (yehey!) Still a lot of things missing.

How are things girls?


----------



## polo_princess

Dont think theres been anymore news on Rafwife :( Hope she's doing ok!!

Why is it that when im in bed im all snuggled and comfy then as soon as i get up im all achey and horrible ... grrrr!!

Hope everyones doing ok, whats the plan for the weekend ladies?


----------



## Sophie1205

Hope Rafwife's doing ok.
Soo jealous, shes my DD buddy! :( lol

Im going shopping in Chester in a bit - just need to get ready - blahhh cant be bothered!

Xx


----------



## Pyrrhic

I'm still here :dohh: Feeling quite sore, lots of cramps and pain low down but nothing is regular so there's nothing I can do but wait at this stage. Hospital want me to ring if it get regular and 10mins apart, then go in when it's 5 mins.

I really think it could take a few days though if I go at this rate!


----------



## nessajane

oohh how exicting rafwife!! Hope it happens soon for you hun!!

No plans for me again this weekend home alone again tonight as welsh rugby is on and OH is off out to watch it so xfactor and oven pizza for me tonight oh and a custard slice!! so im happy :D

Hope everyones having a good weekend xx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Hope she comes soon rafwife. :hugs:

Molly- Hope your feeling better soon

Nessa- ummmmm pizza

Ive been having period pains since midnight. God they hurt :cry:
xx


----------



## Sarahkka

I didn't think it was possible to catch a cough over the internet, but I seem to have the Calgary version of the deep, racking cough that you UK girls have been suffering. I don't feel sick or fevery - just like there is something in my lungs. I keep coughing and coughing. It's quite annoying for Baby, actually. He's giving these exasperated little flutters every time I start hacking - like I've woken him yet again!
Poor child.
I cannot wait to leave work. I love my job, but I am so out of patience with the daily grind. The smallest things have me gritting my teeth. It is definitely time to get out of there. My goal is to leave on a positive note, not in a hormonal rage of some kind! :)
Five more days.
Five more days.
deep breath
I can do it!
Five more days.


----------



## marah_rn

sarah - i hope you feel better soon
sophie - i want to go shopping as well
rafwife - hope things start for you...

no plans for the weekend. Just watching rugby with OH Ireland vs. Argentina. We have to support the team!

cooking dinner later... panang curry with naan bread.

just having very lazy day!


----------



## Tiff

Sarahkka - Not you too! :hugs: Wow, talk about a communal cold!

Rafwife - Keep us updated! 

Aiden's Mummy - Hope you feel better soon too!

Marah - Mmm, I love Naan! Haven't had it in ages though... mmm... naan... 


We're getting ready to go to my brother's place to celebrate my parent's bday's. Should be good. I'm going to be "bad" and have some of the Dairy Queen Ice Cream Cake! Mmm! I can't help it, the oreo crackers mixed with the fudge in the middle will do me in every time! 

Other than that, not to much going on. 35 weeks today! Woohoo! :happydance:


----------



## polo_princess

mmm food!! I have no idea what to even have for dinner tonight. Im just having my afternoon cup of raspberry leaf tea!! Must say i dont know if its co incedence or not but the last few days ive been having lots of twinges and random cramps, wonder if its the tea?


----------



## Tiff

I'll cross my fingers for you, PP! If the tea does in fact work I'll be brewing some soon! lol


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

polo_princess said:


> mmm food!! I have no idea what to even have for dinner tonight. Im just having my afternoon cup of raspberry leaf tea!! Must say i dont know if its co incedence or not but the last few days ive been having lots of twinges and random cramps, wonder if its the tea?

ooo mabey it's starting to make things shift. Keep us updated cos if it is im off to the shops :D.


----------



## PeanutBean

Hey everyone! I can't believe how many of your Dec mum's are planning on coming this month! lol Hope everyone's feeling ok.

Today I went out with my sis and nephews. Saw a Dr Who thing then bought all my baby medical supplies using my sister's knowledge. Bit wrecked by the time I got home from being on my feet too long.

DH is away, left about noon, but he's doing ok and so am I. No signs of labour for me yet, hooray! I've got some ransom rom com on now and my tasty spinach and ricotta stuffed pancakes are just warmed through. Going to follow with tea and Thorntons cakes. Yum!


----------



## Shri

ha ha - I can't keep up! between the time difference over the continents and my computer being on the blink (it is fixed now)! 

Ohhhh Rafwife - I hope it won't be too long - how exiting. I hope you are managing to get some rest in while you can.

Molly - hugs, I hope you'll be posting that it's happening sooooon! 

Michy - I'm glad things are alright.

Sarah - not long now until you can put your feet up! YAY

PP - I can't even get comfy in bed! Have you 'dropped' yet by the way, bump-wise? I don't think I have as I'm still getting horrible heartburn and little feet up under my ribs really high up. Come on mini PP! We want you out in time for xmas little hunny!

Peanutbean - I hope you and DH are feeling better. 

I hope I haven't left anyone out. Oh gaaaaaahhh my brain is so addled today.

I can't even catch up with myself. I have been WORKING for the past few days. But nice work at home - I sometimes do some freelance illustration and just got a nice little gig in time for earning some money to buy xmas prezzies. A very lucky turn of events, except that it is never straightforward and always gets a bit stressy what with sending the files and revisions and I've had computer malarky - AND because of my terrible preggo brain, it is soooooo tiring, all that concentration. 

I really want to just veg out now and have food brought to me and just watch DVDs and read and snooze, but there still seems to be so much to do in preparation for LO.

On monday some cleaning team is coming over to help me with the bits of the house I haven't been able to do due to the SPD. I'm exited and nervous too - I've never had any sort of cleaning done before and I'm not sure what it will be like. I can't wait though- I've been going nuts with the urge to scrub and yet I can't do it all. 

Get this though - I must have done over 30 loads of laundry for LO because I bought some special laundry liquid concentrated and it says 32 loads on the bottle and it's almost all gone! I also used it to wash any of mine or OH's stuff that the baby might have more contact with (like my nursing bras and dressing gown and our slouch at home clothes) heh heh...


----------



## Sarahkka

polo_princess said:


> mmm food!! I have no idea what to even have for dinner tonight. Im just having my afternoon cup of raspberry leaf tea!! Must say i dont know if its co incedence or not but the last few days ive been having lots of twinges and random cramps, wonder if its the tea?

I don't care if it is the placebo effect with the RLT or not. It's the _effect_ that I'm interested in!

I also have noticed way more muscle and joint adjustment over the last few weeks. It could just be the fact that baby is bigger and more engaged and my body is adjusting accordingly, but the only other factor is the 4 cups of RLT I'm drinking every day.

If I could plan it exactly as I would like it, I would have baby come anytime from Dec.8-14. That seems like the perfect week to me.

Someone remind me to look this post up when I'm at 42 weeks and counting!:rofl:


----------



## Pyrrhic

PP, would be interesting if the tea starts something off. I started it over a week ago with evening primrose and things seem to be moving along for me. :)

Went up to the hospital to get checked over as I wasn't sure if I'd lost some of my waters. Plug is definitely gone, but waters haven't. LO is fully engaged though, and still back to back! I also got hooked up to the CTG machine as I was still getting period like cramps. Sure enough, was having irregular tightenings on the machine (resting was scored 1-5, when I tightened it was up to 60-70) so MW thinks I'll go sometime soon but not anytime right away. So looks like I still have at least a few days left in me!

OH is going tomorrow instead, but has to go really so the hospital know that I'm on my own and said to ring if I need anything.

Sods law that this has all happened as he's due to go away :dohh:

Oh, something the MW mentioned as well was that they won't let me go over my due date due to having 4 bleeds so far through the pregnancy. She seemed surprised my consultant never mentioned it. So I don't know if it's even relevant if things are moving along, but I'll have to ask if I make my next appointment.


----------



## bambikate

Hi girls, hope this is it for you RAF wife and Aidan's Mummy :D :D although I should be saying "Hey wait your turn!!!!" lol I'm only jealous. :rofl: I hope there are still some ladies left to chat to in December! lol.

Nessa - OMG Custard Slice? Yummmmmy (You're in Wales aren't you?) Are they Sweetmans, or Jenkins or Greggs?? lol Sorry, everytime I come up to Wales I HAVE to get a custard slice. mmmmm

X Factor tonight girls? Did I tell you I did my first Baked Potato last night? :dance: 

I think Izzy is trying to come out of my belly button she is creating some funny shapes in my belly. Right I am off to drink RL tea and bounce on my ball

Hope you are all OK? x x


----------



## PeanutBean

Aw rafwife, we'll be here for you while your DH is away. You'll have to try and keep LO in. It's awful that he still has to go, is there nothing that can be done?

Shri - you need a rest! You're 36 weeks, how come you're still working? I can hardly do anything now. :hugs:

Kate - I bet I'll still be around through December. But as I started the thread I'm obliged to at least be on here even if LO comes sooner! Someone needs to update the first post! lol

I've finished my first silly rom com. It was ok but not exactly high-brow! Kind of made me miss DH more, but then so will everything. Feeling bit anxious as my old dog has a lump on his head that came up a couple of weeks ago that we've been worried about and now I think he has lumps from there round the side of his face, maybe like a row of glands. Then my other dog has developed a weird trembling and after having been ok for a couple of days she seems to be loads worse tonight. I hate it. Makes me so scared they're going to die. And at the same time how are we to find the money to get these things investigated?


----------



## polo_princess

Sounds like everyones had a bit of a day ... notice we're all getting twinges and odd pains and getting all hopeful bless us lol.

Im hoping that although the RLT wont start labour its giving things a bit of a shift around in there which could well do!!


----------



## Shri

PeanutBean said:


> Shri - you need a rest! You're 36 weeks, how come you're still working? I can hardly do anything now. :hugs:


well, really I've been on maternity leave since I had that car accident (because I couldn't get to work and it was all getting a bit much) so I've had lots of time to rest - but I just couldn't pass up this little freelance project. It's made my head ache today though. I like the artwork bit but all the technical and contract side of it is a bit poo. 

Anyway right now I am sat here :cry::cry::cry:
because......I watched JUNO!!!!

I haven't seen it until today. It was quite ace, and what got me was the way that little baby looked at his adoptive mama at the end. OMY :cry::cry::cry:

I can't wait to see my little one. I'm all choked up now...

LOL! 
(and a bit hysterical it would seem):blush:


----------



## Uvlollypop

nothing dif to report, ive been losing lumps of gross pluggy type goo but nothing dif to whats already happening, amy and james neice are here weve had a mad day cookie baking and making things.

sleep soon!


----------



## bambikate

awww shri, i love that film too so sweet. I listened to a song by Colbie Callait called Capri today and it made me well up thinking about meeting my LO!!! Not that you need to do any more of that by the sounds of it!!!! lol :cry: :cry: x x


----------



## PeanutBean

I'm in a way worse state Shri! I'm watching PS I Love You and so far I've cried for about an hour and a half constantly! Finally had to succumb to a wee and toast break but only a little more film left. It is so the worst film ever to watch when you're pregnant and/or your OH is away! But it's a pretty nice film though.

Hope you've had fun today Molly, sounds like a nice day!


----------



## Uvlollypop

oh and i went to bed with no strechies and this morning i discovered loads! they are fine but defo there! i have been religious with cream/oils etc bugger it never mind


----------



## Sophie1205

PeanutBean said:


> I'm in a way worse state Shri! I'm watching PS I Love You and so far I've cried for about an hour and a half constantly! Finally had to succumb to a wee and toast break but only a little more film left. It is so the worst film ever to watch when you're pregnant and/or your OH is away! But it's a pretty nice film though.
> 
> Hope you've had fun today Molly, sounds like a nice day!

The book to that film is soo much better! The book made me cry so much but the film didnt.

xx


----------



## Sarahkka

Aww, poor Shri!
Don't worry - you're only crying cause "your eggo is preggo, Mama Bear!" :)
I loved the writing in that film.
I thought the whole thing was a lot of fun. But it didn't shy away from the tough decision, either. There was so much controversy that Juno was one of those films that made teen pregnancy seem cool, but I didn't think so at all.

I'm getting in the mood to do some serious homemaking. I think I might make like Uvlolly and get on with some xmas baking soon.
I will probably eat all of it before it even cools, but I think I really want to go crazy in the kitchen.
Hmmm. Maybe we'd better buy a chest freezer first. I have a feeling that once I get started with the cooking, I'll be churning out copious amounts. 
Ah, nesting.


----------



## Tiff

Sarahkka said:


> I'm getting in the mood to do some serious homemaking. I think I might make like Uvlolly and get on with some xmas baking soon.

Mmmm! Care to send some my way??? :rofl: I couldn't eat it anyways, not until I have Baby Girl. But a girl can dream, right? 

I had to fight to get an extra piece of Ice Cream Cake today. :hissy: It was sooooo good.


----------



## Shri

I wish I could do some baking! OH has to do all our shopping at the moment (flippin SPD means I can't do much at all) and he keeps buying strange food. I tried to write a list but if he doesn't know where in the store the stuff is, he doesn't get it...LOL! 

As for 'PS I love you' I don't think I could watch that - I'd flood the house!


----------



## nessajane

bambikate said:


> Nessa - OMG Custard Slice? Yummmmmy (You're in Wales aren't you?) Are they Sweetmans, or Jenkins or Greggs?? lol Sorry, everytime I come up to Wales I HAVE to get a custard slice. mmmmm

I had just asda ones yesterday!! but greggs one's are yummy :D xx


----------



## Poloma

Hello Ladies! :hi:
Well talk about having a lazy morning! all I have doen so far is feed and dress the kids and have a bath :rofl:
Mind you I did have a fit of nesting yesterday and blitzed the kitchen and bathroom. Might have a go at the kids room next.
Thought I had everything sorted for baby but have just realised I dont have a bouncy chair anymore (gave it away last year!) plus I cant remember if the moses basket my mum has in her loft from when I had Abbi is pink or yellow! :dohh:
My mums going to check for me, Dp said if its pink he's going to buy another (doesnt want his son in a girly basket! lol)
And there are a few more baby clothes to get.
Going to have to wait till I get my CB at the begining of Dec though as were pretty strapped for cash now :hissy:

Hope everyone is doing well today xXx


----------



## Pyrrhic

Morning girls. How's everyone's weekend gone so far?

PB - how are things without your OH? I have 'PS I Love You' on my LoveFilm list so it's due to come through once I send back Atonement. I cried when I read the book though!

Shri - Juno is such a lovely film :cloud9: 

Uv and Heather - How are you guys feeling today? Any changes?

Poloma - sounds like a good excuse to go shopping to me! :happydance: I'll be doing some last minute shopping once it's payday at the end of the month.



Well girlies last night was by far the worst night I've had so far with the pregnancy. My cramps were just something else. :cry: Worst part is, they are still pretty constant and not coming and going even though my Bump is tightening at regular intervals, the pain isn't coming at intervals. It's horrid. I wish it would just stop altogether now or at least turn into something. If it were contractions I would at least be able to time them and try to breath through them. :cry:

Bit self pitying I know, I'm just feeling miserable and OH is off in an hour. :(


----------



## claralouise

AfterNoon ladies,

RAFwife praying little princess wont come until friday for you

poloma ive been exactly the same i was none stop yesterday so im just having a chill day OH is at work till 8pm so im going to watch x factor results later i fell asleep last night, apart from that im going to finish the baby jacket ive been making, and catch up on some post's on here.




PeanutBean said:


> Feeling bit anxious as my old dog has a lump on his head that came up a couple of weeks ago that we've been worried about and now I think he has lumps from there round the side of his face, maybe like a row of glands. Then my other dog has developed a weird trembling and after having been ok for a couple of days she seems to be loads worse tonight. I hate it. Makes me so scared they're going to die. And at the same time how are we to find the money to get these things investigated?

if you havent seen a vet yet hun, get them both insured, you dont have to pay until youve had the policy a month anyway, dont tell them they have any probs then i think its 14days u have to wait before you can claim go and see a vet a few days after that, the insurance will pay for any treatment needed, ive got mine insured as my old mastiff broke his leg and it cost us over £2000 to get him sorted no way i can afford any bills like that again.


----------



## polo_princess

Aww Rafwife it must be so frustrating for you :hugs:

I was planning on going to visit my dad this afternoon, which happens perhpas 2/3 times a year but OH decided to drink too much beer last night and is in bed nursing a hangover and feeling sick. Not sure whether to not bother going or leave him here and go on my own. Its only 20 minutes away so not far.

Who's got snow then? I havent got a single drop just lotsa and lots of rain :(


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Aw Rafwife. Will a hot bath not ease the cramps a little bit? :hugs:
--
Good morning everybody. I wasn't on yesterday, I went out for something to eat, then went to the cinema's and watched Jack & Miri Make A Porno. It was funny, but in some parts, abit gross lol. Then after that we went to the pub, whilst my mates were on the alko, I was on coca-cola, mm. Ha, but I really enjoyed myself, we only got home late. So I missed all my sat nite's prog's. :o - Anyway, pregnancy side of things. Nothing's changed. I'm still here, and have a feeling for a long time yet. But it's getting closer now, so I'm not as impatient as I was before. :lol: 

Hope you're all feeling ok. x


----------



## Pyrrhic

PP - I would go hun, especially if you only see him a couple of times a year. Your OH might be feeling better later and could pick you up?

We've got lots of snow. The roads aren't in very good condition up here either. I think they reported over 100 minor car accidents before 10am yesterday :dohh:


----------



## lollylou1

same here PP just lots of rain

i have finally got rid of my dad so peace is restored into the house LOL
he bought me a really cute velour tracksuit from mothercare, is so sweet but cost £21 i think thats a little steep lol

just had a yummy bacon butty as its a sunday morning with a cup of tea which was a silly idea as when i drink tea all i do all day is weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!

i havent done much else this weekend, going to visit a friend in a bit for a gossip and a catch up.

how are you all doing today?

all these ladies having pains i hope something happens for you soon

Lou
xxx


----------



## Pyrrhic

Just went into the kitchen and my dog has shat everywhere because he didn't fancy going outside in the snow :hissy: Didn't even whinge to go out as normal, (and only went out recently) just waited until I'd left the kitchen and squatted.

Bloody animals....


----------



## claralouise

i was supose to drop off 2 puppies up near middlesbourgh but they r decked out in snow and have no access to their house for 2miles so that scrapped that idea but im glad really dont think i cud be arse to drive for an hour n half.
we had a bit of snow but it rained thismorning so its gone just got very clear blue sky at the moment.

PP go and see your dad at least it will be a change of scenery for you.

Lou send me a bacon butty down lol im addicted to bacon at the moment lol


----------



## claralouise

rafwife said:


> Just went into the kitchen and my dog has shat everywhere because he didn't fancy going outside in the snow :hissy: Didn't even whinge to go out as normal, (and only went out recently) just waited until I'd left the kitchen and squatted.
> 
> Bloody animals....

tut tut naughty dog, one of mine is scared of the snow dogs are so daft. ive invested and put mine and pups out in a heated kennel as i couldnt stand the pups crapping everywhere, my lifes so much easier now i just hose the crap up lol


----------



## polo_princess

Dogs can be so sneaky!! Esp when it comes to snow. I remember when my girl one was a pup and it snowed she was so freaked out she ran around barkign trying to eat it lol


----------



## Brockie

My doggie loves the snow and frost, its makes his tail curl under and he goes into terrier turbo!!

i have been so off food through this pregnancy and its worse now with all these bloody BH im getting - ahh right on cue heres another :cry:!!

but just looked in fridge and decided i wanted a ham & cheese toastie dipped in sour cream & chive dip:rofl: its not bad actually!!!

going to watch x-factor results this afternoon and try get some sleep!

hope all well ladies x


----------



## Sarahkka

Putting in some work hours today to get ready for my final week.
I want to leave with everything sorted and labeled and tidy, but there are still way too many projects going on.
And everyday I care a little bit less. Which is probably healthy - you know, just let it go and don't sweat the small stuff, etc.
But not attending to details usually makes me more anxious than anything in the end, so I figure I need one last burst of energy to just get it all done! The problem is that I can't seem to tap into my squirrelly nesting energy at work. There are too many distractions and I don't get things finished.
Bah.
Whatever.
Que sera sera.

Tyff - I could send you some virtual baking, like bambikate did with those cupcakes, but that could be more tortuous than anything! I have a fierce sweet tooth these last few days. I don't know how you find the willpower. Hats off to you! :)


----------



## Shri

Hello ladies.

I wonder if anythings happening for Molly today? 

Rafwife - I hope LO holds on until daddy is home, for you - but those pains must be frustrating

PP- drive safe if you do go by yourself

Sarahkka - I'm just the same, I like to have everything properly sorted, but it is soooooo hard with preggo brain to remember everything right. 

Everyone - all your food talk is making me so hungry. I'm still stuck with what to eat all the time.

People with dogs - I dont know how you cope! Seriously, I get majorly gaggy and sketched out just reading about dogs pooping in the HOUSE - that you have to then clean it all up is more than I can bear thinking about. You must love those critters is all I can say.

I had quite an interrupted sleep again last night, but have woken up feeling like I slept quite well. I'm planning a restful day - OH has to go into work (yeh, on a sunday). He is being so cute, he goes really glowy when talking about the baby.

On another front - we have had continual problems recently with our heating system. We rent and as is typical here in US the house and hot water are heated by 'red diesel' and baseboard radiators (hot water)... 

Anyway we have had the company out 4 times now to check it and on wednesday they did a big clean and tune up and the furnace ran so smooth for about half a day - and now it is super noisy again. So I can't figure out what could be the problem other than sludgy oil - which they supply. And they are so difficult - they charge loads and loads for every little thing and on wednesday we were told we should be all set for a year after the clean and tune... 

The damn thing sounds like a blinking old jet plane trying to take off and it kicks in every 10 minutes. We have to keep the house warm. The landlord has been great and covered the cost of the repairs so far, but its a real PAIN IN THE BEHIND. Especially because whenever I call them, their horrible receptionist is really snarky and then they say "we can send someone around to diagnose, it will cost $99 and they'll be there any time between 9am and 6pm" How rubbish is that? 

oops - went off on a bit of a rant then. soz.


----------



## Tiff

I have zero willpower on my own. I have a wicked sweet tooth to begin with, and this restricting sweets thing has been pure torture for me! The only thing that gets me through it is that I don't think I'd be able to live with the guilt if something was wrong with Baby Girl when she was born because I was eating too many sweet things.

Thanks though :) Since it's so hard for me to not eat sweets, it's nice when people mention that I'm doing well. :rofl: 

:D Sugar free stuff just isn't the same!


----------



## lollylou1

hi girls i know how i can put you all of food LOL i wanted to ask some advice, since the other day at random times of going to the toilet when i wipe i got lots of clear discharge, its very sticky and vile to be honest, do you think i should be worried or is this normal, it doesnt smell or anything and isnt happening everytime i go maybe 2 or 3 times a day but making me wipe twice to make sure its gone

sorry for the graphic detail just wanted your help

Lou
xxx


----------



## Tiff

Not too sure hun. I haven't had that yet. Although I do know that the further along you get, the more discharge you have. Perhaps that's it?

:hugs:


----------



## Pyrrhic

Does it look like discharge or thick snotty mucus? If it's the latter it sounds like your plug. If the former you may have an infection.


----------



## nessajane

i think its normal lollylou ive had this before!!


----------



## polo_princess

Sounds normal at this stage Lolly.


----------



## Sarahkka

Shri -
I'm also doing some freelancing script work that just came up and am trying to put together a proposal that doesn't sound too nonsensical with my swiss cheese brain! 
I would have thought that the final housekeeping at work would have been pretty easy and exactly the sort of thing that I should be doing well right now, but holy cow, I can't even seem to finish my sentences and I feel like the to-do lists just keep getting longer. And I just look at it and feel kind of "meh. whatever."; whereas usually, I would be tackling things with gusto. I just hope that the "whatever" feeling holds and that I don't get all anxious about unfinished lists after I go on leave and it's too late to deal with! 
In truth, none of this is a crisis. It's all just little details.
That seems to be the hardest part of mat leave - at some point you just have to trust that it will all be fine without you! :)
And to enjoy not being responsible for it for awhile.

Tyff - brutal preg complication to develop if you love sweets, but you are a queen to be dealing the way you are. I'm the same. It seems hard, but as soon as you think of the sugar deprivation in terms of baby, there is just no question. 
I am doing the same with cold meds. I would really like some cough medication, and I'm sure I can find a doctor who will say to go ahead and a small dose won't hurt. And even though I know scientifically that it probably won't, I'm still nervous to swallow a spoonful of something that says not recommended for pregnancy on the side. What if that did do something? The guilt would be mind-boggling.


----------



## lollylou1

thanks girls, its thick and stringy like snot lol but clear in colour

Lou
xxx


----------



## bambikate

pp - did you go see your dad in the end?

RAFwife :hugs: so sorry to hear you had such an awful night and I hope she stays put til Friday at least!

:hugs: to everyone who feels poorly, had twinges today but nothing else I think she's gonna keep me waiting a couple of weeks yet....lol x x


----------



## Uvlollypop

gah nothing happened for me today, just been doing amy things ill update properly 2mura am sooo tired cant sleep anymore cause it hurts to move. i moan and groan like an old man when rolling over! 

the snotty mucus sounds normal i have it tooo lovely eh!!

xxx


----------



## marah_rn

Good morning guys! Its 6 days till december... Its quite exciting thinking about it now. Im starting to pack my bag. I haven't done LO's bag as I still need to wash the clothes. I will be off this weekend to buy other bits and pieces that LO would be needing at the hopsital. I hope everybody is doing well today

Sophie - I agree with you. The PS I love you book is much better than the film. It made me cry on the first or second page of it.

Shri - I couldn't bake either. I buy those ones in cartons with instructions but most of the time i will still burn what I'm doing. I hope you're heater will get sorted soon.

Paloma - You're very busy. I hope you get the color of the moses basket that would suit the baby.

Raf - how are you now? Still having cramps? I hope you feel better soon or something happen soon (wait for the hubby tho). Im envious you get snow there. We don't really get that much snow here in Ireland.

PP - Did you go to your dads? 

Donna - I envy you for managing to go to the cinema and pub. I can't do it now. Im too busy tbh its I can't walk that far now. I look like penguin in my walk...

Lolly - Thats very sweet of your dad buying tracksuit.

Tyff - I can't eat sweets either, no fizzy drinks too. Blood sugar was very high last week so I have to cut down all the sweets and treats. Hopefully it will be alright when I go to my GP tomorrow.

Sorry guys, no input on the dog thing. We live in an apartment so no place for the dog yet. But my daughter and OH wants a dog when we finally move to a house with a garden...(not in the near future) 

December is just around the corner... Im excited as to who will be first on the line. Hope everybody will have a nice and easy day!:hug:


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Hey gilries 

How are you all feeling this monday morning 
xx


----------



## rubberchickuk

Hey all....hope everyone is feeling good....Im great...just done my shopping online (very exciting) as my little boy is soooo sick...got such a bad cough and has been up for 3 nights on the trot...all night...giving me good practice for when bubs arrives hehe. Hope he gets better soon...i feel so guilty i can't take it away. Mummy guilt is th worst!!!
My other son aka the one inside has been using me as a punchbag all morning to add insult to injury LOL!! Hope you are all good today!! xxx


----------



## lollylou1

morning all, im good this morning i had a lie in and didnt get up till 10am how fab is that, i am trying to make the most of these lie ins before the baby comes.

what have you all been up to this weekend or got planned for your week

i visiting friends tomorrow and got my scan t check position of baby on wed i got a funny feeling she is head down now so thats a relief but have to wait to wed to confirm

Lou
xxx


----------



## alphatee

wooohoooo my c-section has been brought forward to the 18th only a day but woohoo


----------



## rubberchickuk

lollylou1 said:


> didnt get up till 10am how fab is that

Im soooo jealous.....up at the crack of dawn for school run for my little girl!!
But your just right..no time when LO arrives. Hope your scan goes well tomorro....i have my next growth scan on 4th dec....feels like ages away :cry:
ever wonder how they are so big and can turn with no room....just amazing...awh wee pets :hug:


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Well Decemeber mummies
Decemeber is fast approaching, so i just want to wish you all the luck in the world with upcoming labours.
Lots of labour dust for you all
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## PeanutBean

Hi all! Hope you all had a good weekend. I've made a thread as loads has been happening for me: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/75257-things-move.html

On the PS I Love You, I've not read the book but with the exception of The Three Muskateers it's my opinions books are always better than films! You'll see I ended up with an awful migraine after I'd gone to bed. Whether that's from my challenging day walking about or crying for 2 hours I'm not sure!

:hugs: rafwife for still feeling shitty and for the dog being shitty! I know your pain! After staggering out with them at 6.45am on Sunday, still suffering a lot with the migraine, I was pretty gutted that the old one pooed on his bed aome time before 9am when I awoke again. Oddly, having been so ill though this time the smell didn't even make me retch! Plus we've changed his food so it's all more compact now! lol
Clara - thanks for the advice about the pet insurance but we have problems getting it because they are both rescue dogs and we know none of their history, not even their ages.
PP - we had snow in the small hours of Sunday morning but it had turned to rain my dawn. I was glad because I didn't want my DH getting stuck over the Pennines from me!
Sarahkka - enjoy your last week but make sure you take it easy!
:hugs: Shri, shame ab out your wonky heating! I still hardly feel the cold with this pregnancy.
rubberchick - We've just started to online shop. So much fun!


----------



## Tiff

Marah - That sucks! I totally feel your pain. However, I'm "lucky" in the sense that I can have Diet fizzy drinks. It's weird. Before I had to cut down I never, ever drank pop. Now that I'm pregnant I'm drinking pop for the first time in years!

Aiden's Mummy - How are you feeling this morning? :hugs:

UV - Still nothing, eh? Hope things start moving for you soon!

PB - How exciting! :happydance: I hope this is the start for you as well!

I can't get over that it's December in 6 days. I feel stuck in some sort of time warp where December is this far-off place and not a reality, when it really is! I haven't been feeling much, but I still have a little over a month to go so I'm not that surprised. 

I really hope things start rolling for all of you who are due in the beginning of December. I'm getting so excitied to check BnB every morning to see if any of you have progressed!


----------



## lollylou1

i am the same tyff, i come on expecting to see that someone is in labour hopefully it wont be long for us all

Lou
xxx


----------



## Sarahkka

Morning everyone!
I have been up since 4:15, partly just wakeful, partly because Husband had to be at the station by 5:45, and it's a good 20 km across town (Calgary has one of the worst urban sprawl issues in North America, so I'm not actually exaggerating.)
My office is sort of closer to his new station, so I just came straight here. It's too much driving to go all the way home and back again.
But now that I'm here, I am suddenly sooooo sleepy.
And I have a very long day ahead of me.
Last week of work.
I'd like to enjoy at least a week of mat leave before Baby arrives, but I'm starting to feel that as long as he's a sooner rather than later baby, that I'm as ready as I'm going to be. 
Except that my hospital bag still isn't packed.
And I still haven't bought a mattress for the bassinet.
And I still haven't done the xmas baking.
And I still need to scrub the kitchen ceiling and shampoo both cats and knit a layette and aaaaaaahhhhhhhh!
I'll never be ready! Never!
Who am I kidding?
This whole baby thing was a terrible idea!
I want to go back to bed!
:sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## PeanutBean

You know Sarahkka, I think you should buy the mattress online now, pack your bag tonight and skip the rest. Why exactly does the kitchen ceiling need cleaning?! I've just been adding to my hospital bag and charging all the electric things like my ipod ready to pack. Suddenly it seems things could well be sooner than I thought! And you need a nap! Have you somewhere you can snooze?


----------



## Poloma

Been to see the Mw today
Talked over my birth options, as I was a little worried as I had a sever PPH with my last baby. Thankfully she said they will be prepared this time and as soon as I get there I will be given a IV access in my hand and given oxytocin for the third stage. She said there was no need for me to have an epi if I was coping ok. Many women go on to have normal deliveries after having previous PPH, so that gave me a lot of confidence.
Told me if my cough was no better by tomorrow then I should see doc again for different antibiotics :cry:
She checked the results of my 32 week growth scan and was happy with results (babies est weight then was 4.5lb!)
Heartbeat was good and strong, wee all clear :happydance:
Took more bloods to check Iron levels :hissy:
My Bp was at an all time low at 90/50! was told to drink more fluids :blush:
AND baby is ENGAGED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:
Was so not expecting that!!!! the little monkey is well down and snug! lol
So Im trying not to get excited, but really hoping he comes early!

Hope everyone else is doing ok today


----------



## Shri

LOL Sarahkka - we are quite similar in some ways - such as having non-essential things on our 'to do' list and feeling like they are just as essential. My list keeps growing - for everything I cross off as done, I seem to add three more things. Silly hormones!

Peanutbean - I'm so exited for you - I know it could still be a while but then again maybe not! eeek!

Molly - I hope it will be your turn for things to really get going next.

Rafwife - I hope you are feeling a bit better. 

Hugs to everyone. I hope you are all doing alright with the various ups and downs of the homestretch.

Well - we have now had our heating system thoroughly checked out and everything is as it should be. It's loud and annoying and not very eco, but we rent so don't have much choice. At least we should be able to keep the house warm for bubs. I've got one of those grobag egg room thermometer things and its really great. 

Today the cleaning company is coming. I don't know HOW I am going to sit around and watch them. It's kind of funny because everything I can reach and do is sparkling, and then there are the bits I can't do that (to my mind) are really gross. 
I'm a bit OCD about cleanliness. Anyway, we will see how that goes. Our house is a bit spidery though so I hope no one freaks out. 

Once that is done, OH has three days off (his 'weekend' plus thanksgiving) so we are going to go xmas shopping and practice the car seat and all sorts of bits and pieces - oh and we have an infant CPR class tomorrow night. 

Better go - I'm hungry!


----------



## Sophie1205

Afternoon ladies :) 
:hugs: to the people who arent feeling too good.
Ive been out to lunch with my Nan today - its sooo cold out!
No signs at all for me yet :( Just alotttttt of discharge and a few pains. Hurry up Leo!
And I'm the same girls, I go straight onto B&B in the morning to see if anyones gone into labour :rofl: hehe.

:dust: to all us who are term.
I need some too!!!! lol 
Hope everyone's ok!
xxx


----------



## Tiff

:dust: for you, Sophie!

Here's hoping your little guy comes soon. :hugs:


----------



## Sophie1205

Yayy :)
Thank you Tyff!
xx


----------



## lollylou1

i few of us have mentioned about discharge over the past few pages, is it normal to increase when things are ready to happen or is it just a pregnancy thing, i havent had it much at all since being preg maybe to begin with but its awful now

think im getting my hopes up, i was thinking maybe its a sign baby has turned and got her head snuggly into place

Lou
xxx


----------



## Sophie1205

I've had alot of discharge right the way through my pregnancy but now its sooo much more than it was - I didnt think it was possible!!
xx


----------



## Sophie1205

Lou - hope baby has turned for you btw!!

xxx


----------



## PeanutBean

Poloma - congrats on your good news! Sorry you're still feeling so crappy though...
Shri - enjoy your cleaners and have a lovely time with your OH, your plans sound fab!

On the discharge, I've had quite a bit throughout too and have noticed it increasing the past few weeks.


----------



## Uvlollypop

im fed up, i wish my womb would make its mind up i had proper contractions earlier then nothing now cramps with i funny feeling in my cervix :( am in limbo chicken limbo lol


----------



## rubberchickuk

awh UV...really hope things happen for you....must be horrible all that starting and stopping :hugs:

Girlies just a quick question for you...i know alot of you have been experiencing pains etc....like how many do you get in an hour???? Ive been feeling alot of lower back pain and tightenings for past hour or so. Hmmmm.
Thought nothing of it...til there now. Like i want a hot water bottle....i should be an expert with two children already...:blush:


----------



## Pyrrhic

Hey girls :) Not been online much today but feeling better ish. Not so much pain now (more first thing in the morning and at night than all day) but still lots of tightenings and (probably TMI) but I've been leaking milk like crazy over the last 48 hours.

Personally I think I'll go sometime next week. Don't think it will be this week, well I hope not anyway with OH being away!

Shri - how did it go with the cleaning company? Good idea though! I love getting someone in to clean lol

PB - So excited for you! :D Hope things keep moving along!

I'm getting so excited reading this thread and keep checking back to see if anyone's gone yet. I reckon it will be Heather or Molly next! :happydance:


----------



## Pyrrhic

rubberchickuk said:


> Girlies just a quick question for you...i know alot of you have been experiencing pains etc....like how many do you get in an hour???

I have constant pain for hours on end, but the tightenings (not contractions) come every 10 mins or so but the pain doesn't increase with them.

Apparently at the start of labour you tend to get 4-6 contractions an hour.


----------



## rubberchickuk

hmmmmm!! I feel very heavy...you know like you do before period arrives...knowing my luck i need a ....(whispers) poo...sorry tmi!!!! :rofl:
Really don't want it to be anything cos OH is away for another 25 days!!! Grrrr!!! :dohh: Sods law!! Think ill go have a bath.....thank you Rwife :hug:


----------



## lollylou1

hi sophie, not sure if baby has turned yet i have got muy scan on wednesday at 9.30 so keep your fingers crossed for me.

all the ladies who have been told baby is engaged how does baby appear to lie in your tummy, is it all up the middle now they are engaged? i was thinking about it earlier and didnt know how they would position themselves once head is down where it needs to me

Lou
xxx


----------



## polo_princess

Pass lol .... mines always been pretty in the middle lol, slighty to my right (your left)

Can i join the fed up club today too please? Im all achey today and these night time pains are pee'ing me off. I really dont want to have to put up with this for another 3 weeks. I can deal with it but its limiting what i do and where i go because i get all bleeergh after an hour and i am soooo not a sit in at home all day person lol


----------



## Pyrrhic

Apparently my LO if fully engaged, but she doesn't always lie directly up the centre of my bump as there's not enough room. She is more centralised though if that makes sense. She still curves round a little to the left or right but not as much as before. What position is your LO in? Mine is still back to back and now she's engaged they've just told me I have to hope that she turns in labour.


----------



## polo_princess

Crap you just reminded me i have my 37wk appointment tomorrow lol!!


----------



## lollylou1

baby is all to my left side and always has been, right in the centre thought at top (towards boobies) i have got a really scary hard lump that sticks out, this when i have been for midwife appointments they have said its her head!!! very freaky picture enclosed!!!
i have been hoping she has turned and thought this lump may be her bum as i been getting pressure in my pelvic area!
its driving me insane not knowing if she is the right way because its making me really scared of going into labour just in case she is still breech!

Lou
xxx
PS the pic is looking down at belly
xxx
 



Attached Files:







DSC00057.JPG
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## polo_princess

Ladies that have experience BH does it feel like the baby is pushing out really hard? I say that because others describe it as your bump going tight but mine is rock solid anyway, so theres no room for it to "tighten" as such but i keep getting this odd sensation where i feels like LO is trying to burst out, esp when im out and about walking.


----------



## rubberchickuk

Hey PP....i dont have a really solid bump....the joys of having two children already lol. ut when i get a braxton hick i can feel it down the bottom of my bump....like a cresendo of tightenin...then it fades away.Sometimes bubs will push out and then i get one.....maybe this brings on the BH???

Oh and late night hollyoaks tonight....yay!!! xxx


----------



## Sophie1205

lollylou1 said:


> hi sophie, not sure if baby has turned yet i have got muy scan on wednesday at 9.30 so keep your fingers crossed for me.
> 
> all the ladies who have been told baby is engaged how does baby appear to lie in your tummy, is it all up the middle now they are engaged? i was thinking about it earlier and didnt know how they would position themselves once head is down where it needs to me
> 
> Lou
> xxx

Definately have my fingers crossed for you hun! Really hope baby has turned.

xxx


----------



## xXDonnaXx

_Lexie has always had her back on the left curved round. And her arms and legs in the middle. And she is head down, engaging & facing the right way. 

PP. Yes BH feel like the baby`s pushing out really hard. If you`re sat down relaxed, you can actually feel the BH coming and it feels like you`re belly`s growing. It goes solid too. Feel`s wierd. Lol. All of my bump goes hard and almost into a point. It feels like you`re bump is squeezing really tight in-wards. That`s how I`d describe it anyway. _


----------



## Sophie1205

polo_princess said:


> Ladies that have experience BH does it feel like the baby is pushing out really hard? I say that because others describe it as your bump going tight but mine is rock solid anyway, so theres no room for it to "tighten" as such but i keep getting this odd sensation where i feels like LO is trying to burst out, esp when im out and about walking.

Yep. When I first started getting BH thats what I thought it was. I thought it was just Leo pushing out.

xx


----------



## Shri

PP - yes BH feel like that too.


----------



## bambikate

pp - thats what my bh feel like i think - thought it was just weird movement at first cuz havent had many - lol

lou - Izzy lies on my left with her limbs to the right but her head is still engaged - fairly central tho. 

:dust: for all the term ladies 

i had my scan today and have added pics - made a post on it x x


----------



## momandpeanut

Hi all,

Ive not been around since last week so just wanted to say hi and i hope you are all well !!

I see we all seem to be hitting the uncomfy stage with lots of niggles and pains lets hope theres not to long to wait !!


----------



## Poloma

After reading your description's of BH I'm begining to realise thats what I have been experiencing! lol (you'd think after 2 babies I'd know that!)
I just thought it was lo pushing out really hard on my tummy, guess not eh????

And my lo is engaged but can still swing his body from left to right! when he does it makes me feel very quesy xXx


----------



## xXDonnaXx

_Is there only me with no niggles, or achyness? lol. I can still powerwalk n stand up all day. Since she's dropped it`s not as heavy, so I can do mostly everything I could before. The only thing I can`t do is paint my toenails. lol. I don`t even feel pregnant anymore!? Strange I know. But it doesn`t feel like i`m carrying anything round it`s that light lol. x_


----------



## Tiff

I wish!!! I'm waddleing like no tomorrow and I can't make it up a flight of stairs without looking like I've run a marathon!

Guess that means my LO hasn't dropped yet? :rofl:


----------



## bambikate

xXDonnaXx said:


> _Is there only me with no niggles, or achyness? lol. I can still powerwalk n stand up all day. Since she's dropped it`s not as heavy, so I can do mostly everything I could before. The only thing I can`t do is paint my toenails. lol. I don`t even feel pregnant anymore!? Strange I know. But it doesn`t feel like i`m carrying anything round it`s that light lol. x_

lucky lady - lol
I bet we'll all be here with our twinges and you'll be next to have babba :rofl:

I can still paint my toenails...just :muaha: he he he x x


----------



## polo_princess

I can just about reach my toenails or to put my socks on but its bloody painful!! Feel like ive been crushed!!


----------



## momandpeanut

Im waddling when i walk and getting very out of breath with the slightest of things !!

Im getting very fed up now to infact i have been so grumpy today my OH sent me out to my cousins (im sure he just wanted some peace !!)


----------



## rubberchickuk

My bump isnt that big yet not to put socks on.....but i still feel sorry for myself. LOL.
My mum's BF daughter is in the early stages of labour....she is one day overdue....mum just rang me.....and i did feel a pang of jealousy...and im no where near due.....my god am i such a bitch?????????????
Hormones???? xx


----------



## Tiff

Because you're human! :hugs:

I'm the same, no where near where anything is going to happen... but I still want it too regardless!


----------



## nessajane

i can still paint my toe nails too... just mind!!


----------



## rubberchickuk

I just had a quick bath....and oh my god are my knees swollen!!!! they feel tight when i bend them....lol!!!! And there is me just saying i can still reach my toe nails...anyone else with fat knees wanna join my gang :rofl:


----------



## Shri

I was really looking forward to the house cleaning thing - but I don't think I will EVER do it again. I have had the most awkward itchy day ever - mostly because of my own OCDness and just finding the whole thing really odd. 

I've done loads of cleaning in the past, for other people as a volunteer etc, so I thought it would be fine, but it is horrible! It's made me cry. This is OH's pressie to me so I have to be gracious about it but I just want to cry and cry....

The house is cleaner, but not to the standard I would have done it myself. 

Am I being silly? I don't know what OH will say. "Chill out babe, its fine" probably. That seems to be his mantra these days.


----------



## PeanutBean

Hi all!

Molly - sorry you're still suffering but it will come it will!

rafwife - you holding up ok with your OH? Just keep those legs crossed!

Lou - my baby doesn't have the spine up the front. This morning the MW found the heartbeat to the left of the middle. I am certain the baby changes sides every time I lie down. That is quite a freaky photo!

:hugs: PP, it's all in preparation! On your Q about BH, before they sort of felt like it could be the baby pushing out but now there is no mistaking how the whole bump goes rock solid and DH can feel it and we can see it too. With his hand on my bump he can feel how it gets harder every time I breathe in.

Donna - I keep getting these odd moments when I don't feel pregnant. Only when I'm lying down and only for a moment, it's really weird. It's more like the hormones have stopped for a moment and I'm just me! I also sometimes get this sort of lightening when the baby has got comfy after I've lay down to sleep when I almost can't notice my bump. It's quite odd!

Shri - :hugs: try not to feel too sad about the cleaning! Maybe you can gingerly go over some bits to feel you are getting them up to standard!

And guess what? I've got a bloomin' cold! All sore nose and weird snot at the back. Booo...


----------



## marah_rn

Peanut - I hope you feel better.
Shri - that'll do for the moment. At least the house is clean-ish... Our house is a mess at the moment.

I will have my 36 week appt tomorrow. Hopefully my sugar in urine is negative. I have tested it today and it's still positive (+2) so I have to cut down my carb intake... Wish me luck tomorrow girls. DH is going with me but on seperate cars and we both have to drive 75 kms to go to my GP as he is still working tomorrow after:cry:... 

See you tomorrow girls... I hope those who are feeling crapy will be better tomorrow. Off to bed now...
Singing off


----------



## Sophie1205

How can you ladies PAINT your toenails!? I cant even cut them myself anymore :cry: OH has to do it!! I have no dignity left what so ever. 

xx


----------



## rubberchickuk

Sophie1205 said:


> How can you ladies PAINT your toenails!? I cant even cut them myself anymore :cry: OH has to do it!! I have no dignity left what so ever.
> 
> xx

:rofl: :rofl:
I tried to do bikini line before bath....hmmmm what a challenge!!!


----------



## Tiff

Sophie1205 said:


> How can you ladies PAINT your toenails!? I cant even cut them myself anymore :cry: OH has to do it!! I have no dignity left what so ever.
> 
> xx

I'm with you, hun :cry:

OH has offered to trim the nether-region but I just can't bring myself to let him do it. I've been doing it sightless for a few months now, might as well keep going!

:rofl:


----------



## rubberchickuk

With my other half being away...i had to do it sightless!!! Could you imagine if we did go into labour???? 
Lordie knows what they would see down there...patchy bit ahoy!!!! HAHA!! xx


----------



## Tiff

:rofl: Too true!

I don't even want to think about how it actually "looks". I'm cringing enough at the thought of what the doctors and nurses are going to be thinking, lmao. At least I'll be too distracted with the pain of labour to care much at that point!


----------



## rubberchickuk

After i did it....i did think about actually what it did look like....but taking a picture on my mobile...or asking my daughter.........i thought were both really wrong. LMAO!!!!!
Decided to leave it as it is......your right its the last thing you will be thinking about.......oh god now im thinking about when your on gas and air...and you talk crap!!!!
Whats the bet...that just POPS into my head.....LOL!!!!


----------



## Pyrrhic

:rofl:

You girls are cracking me up, and it's so true! :rofl:

PB- thanks for asking :) I'm feeling alright actually. Things seem to have eased off for now., which is good! OH keeps obsessive ringing me though going 'Any sign of a baby yet?!?' :rofl: If I ring and he misses the call he rings back all flustered, bless him :)


----------



## rubberchickuk

rafwife said:


> :rofl:
> OH keeps obsessive ringing me though going 'Any sign of a baby yet?!?' :rofl: If I ring and he misses the call he rings back all flustered, bless him :)

Awh poor thing....it must be hard for them....when i get to speak to my OH....around once a week :cry: first thing he asks is.....the baby...the baby. 
Me and other kids are coming second at the moment hehe!!

Glad your feeling better :hugs:


----------



## Pyrrhic

Aww hun :hug: Must be so hard for you. :( What date does he get back? Is it in time for your due date or will you be crossing your legs waiting for him to come home? :)


----------



## Pyrrhic

My Mum bought this for LO today (nearly typed her name there - oops!) for her Christmas. :cloud9:

https://www.monsoon.co.uk/invt/35821616&bklist=icat,5,shop,children,babygirl,babypartydress


----------



## Sophie1205

My OH does my "trimming" for me too haha. Like I said I reallyy dont have any dignity left :rofl:
If he leaves it for a few weeks it looks bloody awful!!!

xx


----------



## Tiff

That is an adorable dress rafwife! :cloud9: Truly there are SO many more cute clothes for little girls than little boys, although I'm loving the argyle shirts and onesies right now.

rubberchick that made me LOL, literally. I'm totally going to stalk your birth story when your LO gets here to see if you mentioned anything like that while on the gas/air

:rofl:


----------



## claralouise

morning ladies

RAFwife glad little girls still holding off
im in shock ive actually managed to straighten my haie and apply some much needed make up thismorning WOW i feal HUMAN lol


----------



## lollylou1

morning girls,
hope you are all feeling well today.
i have got a morning of doing my NVQ last time before baby comes and god knows when ill get a chance to do anymore. This afternoon going to have a bit of a work reunion with 2 girls who are also on maternity leave but have their babies now so going to have lots of cuddles and gossip!!!!

what have you all got planned for today?

Lou
xxx


----------



## rubberchickuk

Morning ladies....
Rafwife.....OH away til 20th dec.....8 days before my due date. Grrr. I'll prob go the day before he arrives home hehe!!! It is a nightmare....I really miss him so much today :cry:

Tyff....I'm telling you that will so come up when im in the middle of giving birth....wait til you see you will get a mention :rofl:

Im ok today girls...just a little down...all hugs welcome.

Watched that loody x-factor song thats what has done it!!!
hope everyone is good this morning, :hugs: to all
xxx


----------



## nessajane

Morning :D

Rubberchick hope you cheer soon!! :hugs:

Not much planned for me today as im in work :( got a pounding head too!!

feeling a little nervous for my scan tomoro to find if baby is still breech!! im trying to feel around myself to find out but i cant tell i think i can feel his head on my side but im not too sure!! so tomoro i will know for sure!!

Hope everyones well xxx


----------



## malpal

Morning everyone!!!

Have just been catching up on whats been happening. Was convinced i would would come on and everyone has had there babys and i was all on my own!!!:cry: 
Got up with DH his morning, had a shower, straightened my hair and put on my make up feel soooooooooo much better for doing this. Yesterday i stayed in my pj's till 4pm and felt really miserable. Had no choice but to get up this morning as i'm having my new fridge/freezer delivered today yay :happydance: only been waiting since begining of september. At last i will be able to freeze things!!!!!!! 

:happydance: Yay to being full term term today 16th December ladies :happydance:

rubberchickuk :hugs: everything will be worth the wait to have your family altogether real soon. Hang in there!! 
lollylou1 hope you get lots of studying done this morning xx:hugs:
claralouise I second that feeling of feeling slightly human...... amazing what a bit of make-up does!!! xx:hugs:
Nessajane Fingers crossed you LO has moved!!! xx :hugs:

:hug: to everyone else xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Uvlollypop

rafwife said:


> rubberchickuk said:
> 
> 
> Girlies just a quick question for you...i know alot of you have been experiencing pains etc....like how many do you get in an hour???
> 
> I have constant pain for hours on end, but the tightenings (not contractions) come every 10 mins or so but the pain doesn't increase with them.
> 
> Apparently at the start of labour you tend to get 4-6 contractions an hour.Click to expand...

you sound like me :-(


----------



## Uvlollypop

morning girlys hows everyone today? i text my midiwfe begging her to move me along because im a bloody missery been 10 days now :-(

hope everyones well


----------



## rubberchickuk

Uvlollypop said:


> morning girlys hows everyone today? i text my midiwfe begging her to move me along because im a bloody missery been 10 days now :-(
> 
> hope everyones well

Hey uvlolly....its so cool you can text your midwife....quite personal...you can't do that here.

Hun....hope they can do something for you....havent they offered to give you a sweep....or if your feeling brave i think i saw a thread on DIY one not that long ago....ugh! :hugs:


----------



## PeanutBean

Morning all.

rafwife - glad things are holding off. My DH is like that since my twinges so I don't know how yours can bear it! That dress is really pretty gorgeous!

Lou - enjoy your day!

:hugs: rubberchick, it's not so long now til the 20th.

Good luck for tomorrow Nessa, hope LO has turned.

Aww Molly...I feel for you... :hugs: Really hope things happen soon.

Congrats to the Dec 16th ladies!

Well my plans for the day consist of drinking lots of hot Ribena, going to the dentist and lunchtime and hopefully nipping to shops while I'm passing. DH and I are going to play with the pool tonight. In between I might hoover or I might not, depends how poorly I feel. Stupid cold.

Now that LO is fully engaged I can hardly do anything, can't lean forward in the car to get the keys in and out of the ignition almost! Getting up out of bed is extremely difficult too. It's a bit odd!


----------



## Poloma

Afternoon ladies!

:hug: to all those who need them xXx
Hope you baby has turned Nessa xXx

Another seriously lazy morning here! :blush: Noah decided he wasnt tired last night and didnt go to sleep till 11.30! :hissy: 
He should have gone to nursery today but I really needed the lie in! Abbi came in to me at about 8.15 and we cuddled up, then Noah joined us and we stayed in bed till about 9am! 
Managed to feed us all breakfast and get dressed, thats about it xXx
Hoping to get a surge of energy this afternoon!


----------



## Sophie1205

Morning Ladies :)
Nessa - hope that baby has turned for you! So good luck with scan 2moro.
I'm seeing my nan today then going to see my Mum and little brother and sister.
I havent seen them in a while so there will be plenty of comments on how huge ive got lol!

It took me a good few hours 2 get to sleep last night cuz I had some quite strong period pains and tightenings, but all is gone this morning :(

Hope everyone is well!

xx


----------



## polo_princess

Morning/Afternoon ladies

Boy i feel like crap today and its came out of nowhere, got back into bed this morning and all of a sudden felt sick, ran to the loo and nothing!! Went back to sleep and now i just feel bleeergh, headachey and just a bit off, you know?

Got my 37wk appt this afternoon so ive told OH he needs to take me, i dont feel like driving over there on my own feeling rubbish :cry:


----------



## nessajane

Good luck at your app pp and hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## Tiff

Morning!

What a crappy night! Couldn't sleep for most of it, and by the time I actually did fall asleep at about 3am I got super hungry and had to get up and eat something. Then couldn't fall back asleep after that. :hissy:

Must be one of those mornings, looks like everyone else is having a bad one as well! 

:hugs: to you all! 

Although I actually got woken up (after I went back to bed after eating) by Baby Girl's kicking/moving. She's never woken me before, so that was kind of neat. Kind of. lol.

rubberchick - Now I'm _totally_ going to stalk your birth story! :rofl:


----------



## momandpeanut

Hi all,

:hugs: to everyone feeling yucky !!

Im still feeling a little low today but dont really know why , i didnt get much sleep last night as the oh is unwell and he kept waking me up to tell me to stop snoring !!!!

Im having a few stabbing pains in the bottom half of bump so im having a lazy afternoon !


----------



## MummyToAmberx

All these mummies are welcome to share my ambers birthday :D

31st
naiyasg 
Michy 
Bella 
pinkfairy 
zahviere01 Zah'Viere Brennon Henderson
claralouise


Lovely day to have your baby born on good luck!


----------



## PeanutBean

Good luck with your appointment PP.

We are all a bunch of poorly whiners today aren't we? lol

Well my dentist trip was nice. Turns out I didn't have the main dentist but a nice woman who commented on my impeccable dental health! My sharp tooth is neither chip nor filling out so she just filed off the sharp bit. So that's all good. I've been trying to sort our finances a bit for leave before my SMP starts tomorrow and was on a high after securing us an interest free credit card for which we've been given a £4k limit! Woo-hoo! Then thinking I was on a roll I called the bank who will not do a mortgage holiday. Boo... We only wanted maybe 3 months right at the end of my leave but it won't even be considered unless we're in serious dire straits. We're now saving £100 a month after the interest rate cut but that's not as much as getting a little time off. So next plan is to see what I can get by way of student loan for my PGCE. Fingers crossed something!


----------



## Bernie

Afternoon ladies.

Big :hug: for everyone hope your all bearing up ok.Im just lazing about as normal drinking hot chocolate coz of this bloody heartburn thats driving me nuts which is now everday.I have my 36 week appointment tomorrow so will see if baby is still head down and also have my bloods done to see if my iron levels have gone up.I think by the looks of it we are all feeling rather crappy but they end is getting very near now til we can all have big cuddles with our LOs:happydance:


----------



## bambikate

pp - sorry you're feeling crappy hope you feel better soon#

nessa - hope baby has decided to turn around - i know you've been bouncing away bless you!

molly - awww hun did your mw text you back? hope things get moving soon for you

rubberchick and rafwife i hope babies decide to wait until their daddies get home!!!

i felt rubbish this morning, really flat, teary and panicky about the birth that something awful was going to happen. Called my mum and she got my mw to call me and she was really sweet and reassuring. :) now i feel silly for panicking and feel a lot better! lol 

Got M&S ready meals for tea tonight as feeling too tired to cook - yum yum lol x x


----------



## claralouise

well just picked kids up from school and DD1 has been off colour all afternoon.

Dilema ive got a fetal growth scan at 11.20 in the morning ive just phoned and theve said i cannot take her GRRRRRR.
But i must still goto clinic and have my scan...wot the f*** how can i go when i have no childcard for her, weve just moved house and i dont know the neighbours.
i dont know wether to see what shes like in the morning and if she seems fine send her to school and tell them to call me if shes ill or just not go to clinic, luckily the hospitals only 5mins away from school.
i can understand why they wouldnt want me to take her due to passing on anything but they dont get the fact that if you carnt get childcare for a sick child then your snookered..snotty receptionist

thats my rant over sorry for going on just peeved off at the atitud of woman on other end of phone.


on a more possitive note comet has delivered my replacement dryer YEYYYYY no more radiators and airers full of washing no more i may actually feal the heat im paying for lol ive been sitting with my hot water bottle the past few days.

Louise x


----------



## lollylou1

nessa what time is your scan tomorrow i have mine to see what position baby is in so hopefully for us both baby is where it should be!! im the same feeling around to see if i can tell but honestly have no idea.

sorry everyone is feeling bit crappy today so big hugs to everyone

Lou
xxx


----------



## polo_princess

Thats crap Clara!! Hope you manage to get something sorted!!

Trust someone to bloody bring up food, now ive got to think about whats for dinner!! Thanks Kate lol!!


----------



## bambikate

polo_princess said:


> Trust someone to bloody bring up food, now ive got to think about whats for dinner!! Thanks Kate lol!!


:muaha: x x


----------



## polo_princess

Ive just eaten one of those seafood platter things so im reeeeally not hungry, you know those ones with prawns and allsorts, like a little selection pack. OH will be starving though so had better make the effort and make him something ready for football tonight.


----------



## Tiff

I just got back from meeting with a friend, ate nearly an entire 10" pizza to myself, with the exception of one slice. Probably could've mowed through that as well, but tried to restrain myself :rofl:

Fingers crossed for the breech babies, hope they have turned!!!


----------



## rubberchickuk

:cry: :cry: Ive just missed other halves phone call :cry:

My little sister has just found out she is pregnant...has to go for scan cos they think it may be etopic....not planned!!! And she was on the phone crying.
when OH calls....left me a voicemail :hissy:
Im so upset :cry:


----------



## Tiff

:( 

:hug: Sorry hun xoxo


----------



## nessajane

lollylou1 said:


> nessa what time is your scan tomorrow i have mine to see what position baby is in so hopefully for us both baby is where it should be!! im the same feeling around to see if i can tell but honestly have no idea.
> 
> sorry everyone is feeling bit crappy today so big hugs to everyone
> 
> Lou
> xxx

My scan is it 2.30 which really means 4pm lol!! They are never on time at ante natal clinic and im sat for hours waiting :( i wish i had a mornin app!!

What time is yours hun? Good luck :D xx


----------



## rubberchickuk

And i never feel sorry for myself.....right suck it up paula :)
Worried about my little sis too.......she is on way to hospital....and its awful i don't know what to hope for her.
This wasn't planned but don't want an etopic for her either...could be dangerous. Ugh!!!
I suppose..there is worse she could have...thanks for the hugs tyff....well and truely needed xxx


----------



## nessajane

tyff im soo jealous i love pizza :D

Rubberchick i hope your sister will be okay :hugs:

Tea for me tonight is Alfredo sauce and tortellini :D xx


----------



## Pyrrhic

rubberchickuk said:


> And i never feel sorry for myself.....right suck it up paula :)
> Worried about my little sis too.......she is on way to hospital....and its awful i don't know what to hope for her.

Let us know what happens. Fingers crossed for your sister :hugs: Such a shame you missed your OHs phone call too. I know how important they are when they're away. :( Hopefully he'll try again this evening.


----------



## polo_princess

rubberchickuk said:


> And i never feel sorry for myself.....right suck it up paula :)
> Worried about my little sis too.......she is on way to hospital....and its awful i don't know what to hope for her.
> This wasn't planned but don't want an etopic for her either...could be dangerous. Ugh!!!
> I suppose..there is worse she could have...thanks for the hugs tyff....well and truely needed xxx

:hugs::hugs: hun



Tyff said:


> I just got back from meeting with a friend, ate nearly an entire 10" pizza to myself, with the exception of one slice. Probably could've mowed through that as well, but tried to restrain myself :rofl:
> 
> Fingers crossed for the breech babies, hope they have turned!!!

Oink Oink look at you go :rofl::rofl:

Fingers crossed for you Nessa & Lolly tomorrow, hope your LO's have turned and all that ball bouncing hasnt been for nothing Nessa!!


----------



## Tiff

I know eh??? :rofl:

I keep wondering when this whole 'can only eat smallish meals' thing is going to kick in, but hasn't yet. They're going to need a crane to get me out of my condo when it's time for the baby to come!

LOL!!!


----------



## rubberchickuk

Thanks girls!! And normal people go to their best friends...i get on the net to you lovely ladies :)


----------



## claralouise

well poppys been asleep now since we got in i made her fav jacket potatoe and sweetcorn and she wouldnt even come down for it:cry: poor buba. guna give her the magic pink stuff that is calpol in a bit hehehe i soooo love that stuff.

gunna have a nice soak in the bath in a tick, and snuggle up on sofa with a hot water bottle to watch my soaps.


----------



## PeanutBean

:hugs: to all who need it.

I'm feeling really pretty poorly now with my cold. Our downstairs radiators are all full of air so it's freezing in here anyway. DH is going to bleed them soon.

Anyway, I've started a new thread because lollylou1 has had to go to hospital with red bleeding. Hopefully a bloody show and not something serious though.

For tea DH is making veggie toad in the hole and herby roasties. PP you are always on about tea! lol He won't let me do anything now so he's got a busy night ahead getting the pool blown up and things. Though I think the cold has totally chased away any signs of labour.


----------



## malpal

PeanutBean said:


> For tea DH is making veggie toad in the hole and herby roasties. PP you are always on about tea! lol He won't let me do anything now so he's got a busy night ahead getting the pool blown up and things. Though I think the cold has totally chased away any signs of labour.

Wow how weird is this but we've just had homemade veggie toad in the hole and roast potatoes!!!!! 
It was beautiful had been thinking about really crispy roasts all day long.

Hope you enjoy yours xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bambikate

rubberchick so sorry about your sister and missing your OH's phone call :hugs: x x


----------



## marah_rn

I had soft noodles and spring rolls for dinner. I am so lazy today after being out for the whole day. Went to my GP and thank God that my FBS is normal and that I only have traces of sugar in my urine. Can't celebrate tho as I still need to watch what I eat and NO NO to sugary stuff... I feel so tired now... Hope those who are not feeling great today will be better tomorrow. 

Tyff - I'ld like a pizza too... Maybe about 6 slices will do.

Rubberchick - i hope you're feeling better soon. Big :hugs: I hope you're sister is alright.


----------



## Tiff

You should all be glad that you're not around me right now though! I went totally with the worst smelling pizza you could imagine, complete with roasted fresh garlic, onions, roasted red peppers, green olives and pepperoni.

Mmmmm....

Although OH would have been horrified if I had ordered those toppings around him. He hates them all save for the garlic and pepperoni... :rofl:


----------



## katix333

just thought id say hi as i was passing! hope everyones ok! have to dash! xxx


----------



## polo_princess

PeanutBean said:


> PP you are always on about tea!

You know what, i am!! :rofl:

Think its because before i was pregnant i was so harsh on myself and watched what i ate so carefully, that now im just enjoying indulging and if i want something naughty i can have it lol


----------



## Pyrrhic

Feeling very....odd tonight. Don't want to jinx it by saying something is happening but I feel very different to how I've felt before. Pain is coming and going and have lots of nausea. Don't know what to make of it really. Going to go to bed and hope it passes!


----------



## Poloma

rafwife said:


> Feeling very....odd tonight. Don't want to jinx it by saying something is happening but I feel very different to how I've felt before. Pain is coming and going and have lots of nausea. Don't know what to make of it really. Going to go to bed and hope it passes!

:hugs: hope your ok xXx


----------



## rubberchickuk

rafwife said:


> Feeling very....odd tonight. Don't want to jinx it by saying something is happening but I feel very different to how I've felt before. Pain is coming and going and have lots of nausea. Don't know what to make of it really. Going to go to bed and hope it passes!

Hope this is something for you hun....:hugs:

Got a text from my mum to say my sister is most def pregnant and they are waiting on a scan to confirm everywhere is where it should be.

I hope everything is ok...the waiting is dreadful. xxxx


----------



## Sarahkka

Tyff said:


> I know eh??? :rofl:
> 
> I keep wondering when this whole 'can only eat smallish meals' thing is going to kick in, but hasn't yet. They're going to need a crane to get me out of my condo when it's time for the baby to come!
> 
> LOL!!!

Yeah, small meals, my fat ass! :rofl:
I just got home and literally peeled my maternity jeans off over my sausage legs. I looked in the mirror and I swear my legs look like I have put on a fat suit. They are so blobby and thick and awful. I am going to try to pretend that it's all water retention and has nothing to do with the 450000000 calories a day I seem to be eating.
Believe me, there would have been no trace of that pizza if it had been me!
:blush:


----------



## Tiff

At least I know I'm not alone, LOL :rofl:

Hope everything is okay Rafwife, and with your sister as well rubberchick! :hugs:


----------



## Uvlollypop

i wonder if anything happened with raf wife?!


----------



## nessajane

How you feeling this morning rafwife ? xx


----------



## lollylou1

morning girls, well my night was very weird i really didnt sleep, had mild back aches which kept me awake but when i woke up the pad i had on was soaked and it had leaked into my PJs, sorry i always share graphic information LOL.
i just called midwife and asked if i should be worried, i got an appointment at half 9 for my scan anyway so she said they will probably check me over there.
anyone who has had show does it constantly come away or does it continue to?

thanks girls

i hope that you are all well this morning

Lou
xxx


----------



## bambikate

morning girls, how are you rafwife ? x x


----------



## Pyrrhic

I'm still here! (thankfully!) Feeling a bit rough after last night but the contractions eased off. They were definitely inital contractions this time rather than tightenings, so I think it was my body gearing up and practicing some more.


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Morning girls

Sorry i haven't been keeping up with you lot. I feel guilty like im neglecting you all :blush.

Hope your all ok

rafwife- Sounds like your body is gearing up for the big moment :D

Lollylou- Wow. Could it be yoru waters. Thats what is sounds like to me. Good luck hun. Keep us updated :D

Rubberchickuk- Hope everything goes ok with your sisters scan :hugs:

sarahkka- My legs are like yours to and the top of my thighs have got stretch marks. I have none on my belly but loads on my bum and legs. I think its so strange lol
xx


----------



## PeanutBean

Hi all. The thread is quiet this morning! Just another day to hold right rafwife? Hope you can manage it. Hope your sister's ok rubberchick. And Tyff and Sarahkka, I don'[t eat small meals either. Well, I do, but they are in between the great big ones! lol

I'm feeling really peculiar today. This cold has had me up every 2 hours on the dot throughout the night. I slept after breakfast til half 9. Got up for food but wasn't hungry nor sick feeling (this has never happened since week 6!) so got some crackers and my iron in juice. Drank juice, had a bag of crisps, went back to sleep til half 11. Got up and still didn't need to eat so showered. Got hungry but since drinking some milk I think this has gone. I feel so strange. I'm never not hungry or sick. Got such a thick snotty throat and back of my nose. I also have this skin thing I get when my immune system is down, had it all through glandular fever, it's these little lumps that come up on my hands around my knuckles or the fat bit of my fingers. Just patches. I think they are inflamed lymph nodes. THey get all dry skin around them and sometimes get itchy. It's odd. Loads appeared last night though but are maybe a little better now. Zero signs of labour now. I think my body has shut all that down in favour of getting shot of this cold. Maybe I'll have baby at the weekend if I'm feeling better! Sorry to whinge, just feeling so odd.


----------



## rubberchickuk

Afternoon girls.....thanks for all your thoughts on my sister :hugs:
She is very much pregnant and baby is in the right place..:happydance:
Its very very early days.....im just so glad she and bubs are ok. She is still very shocked and will need alot of support the next couple of weeks.
Rafwife....don't know to say....glad your ok but sorry your still here :rofl:
I thought you would have been away last night.
I'm really over emotional today...physically i feel great...but god damn hormones are everywhere!!!
:hug: to everyone today xxx


----------



## rubberchickuk

PB.....maybe labour is going to sneak up on you....with you thinking nothing is going to happen :rofl:
I so bet it does....and i think me and family have caught your cold....im thinking of putting a sign for the plague on the door.
Hope your feeling better soon hun :hug:


----------



## PeanutBean

Thanks rubberchick. I really do feel like everything else has given way. All because I stupid went to the shops on Saturday! Another pregnancy and I'll be locking myself away from everyone's germs! Last cold I had lasted about 2 weeks with a full week bad enough to be off work. I really hope this one shifts faster! Sorry you've all got colds too, hope it goes soon! And glad your sister has good news!

Where is everyone? Have they all gone into labour without us? :-(


----------



## Tiff

Sorry you're still feeling under the weather PB. I was the same (minus the itchy patches) when I had mine. Hopefully once the cold is all sorted out your system will go back to focusing on starting labour!

I'll still keep your sister in my thoughts, Rubberchick! Glad to hear it's not etopic :hugs:

Aiden's Mummy - I'm the same with my stretch marks. (So far) none on my tummy, but I've got quite a few on my bum and thighs. Sigh. 

Feelin' like crap again today. Been up on and off since 1am (it's now almost 8am) between the weird dreams after watching very graphic birthing videos at PreNatal last night, the dog woofing at the snow removal teams and needing to get up to go to the bathroom pretty much every 2 hours I didn't get alot of sleep.

OH didn't either, as the class made him so much more "aware" of everything, so everytime I got up, he woke up wondering if it was "time" for us. :rofl: So cute. We still have a bit to go, I think. 

Anyone else getting any twinges? December is only 4 days away!

:wohoo:


----------



## rubberchickuk

PeanutBean said:


> Where is everyone? Have they all gone into labour without us? :-(

Oooooohhhhh i hope not!! That is not very nice now!!! :rofl:
Is very quiet here....december mums are definatley chatters!! LOL.
:hug:


----------



## rubberchickuk

Happy last box day tyff!!! :yipee:


----------



## PeanutBean

Hey Tyff. Sorry you had a bad night.

I feel weirder by the minute. It's all grey and overcast and kind of hazy outside, it's making me feel a bit claustrophobic especially after the weirdness of sleeping all day and not actually having anything to do today. Except that my MW is due any time now to give me my 2nd B12 shot. Bleurgh.


----------



## Tiff

Thanks, ladies!

You know? I was wondering the same thing about everyone going into labour and not saying anything, :rofl:

I just stalked some Facebook pages, haven't seen any updates. Maybe they're getting some much needed sleep?


----------



## xXDonnaXx

_PB, Sorry to hear you`re not feeling to good. I hope you`re feeling better fast.

Tyff, I`m gettin zilch twinges. Lol, everyone else seem`s to be, bar me. 

I`ve nothing to report,...how boring. Except i`m at the dentist today, lol. That`s all I have planned. But tommorrow, I`m going paying my pram off completely, then I can get it delivered - Wahoo. Then i`ll be zoomin round my living room & kitchen testin it out  _


----------



## PeanutBean

Today's so weird. Did you get a feeling when you were a kid that maybe you were all alone in the world? It's kind of an odd Autumn Sunday evening feeling. Maybe it's just me!


----------



## rubberchickuk

Hmmmmm maybe.....or lets hope one is away today...how exciting...has uvlolly been on today????

I'm looking for an adoptive text buddy....i need one to keep you updated when i go..(although ill prob be 42+ weeks and everyone will have had their LO's) :rofl:

Anyone????? :cry:

:hug:


----------



## Tiff

I'd do it but I don't think I can send texts overseas. I tried for someone else and they never got back to me to tell me if they've recieved my texts. 

Which sucks, because I love being text buddies with people!


----------



## xXDonnaXx

_I wish I was in labour, everyday I wake up thinking "Is this going to be the day.....?" I shouldn`t be this excited lol. It`ll drag even more. Ha ha. _

:lol:


----------



## rubberchickuk

PeanutBean said:


> Today's so weird. Did you get a feeling when you were a kid that maybe you were all alone in the world? It's kind of an odd Autumn Sunday evening feeling. Maybe it's just me!

Its a very dull day or something for me....thought it was maybe my cold...oh PB stop it....you do feel odd before labour....ill be stalking you now :rofl:


----------



## rubberchickuk

Right im off for a bit...have to go to the bank...and call to work...i thought i was on maternity...grrrr!! Shall bring sick children in tow :dohh:
Stalk you later girls :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## PeanutBean

:rofl: I am sooo not going into labour right now! It's just this stupid cold clouding my head. I wouldn't mind in theory but I'm not going to offer to be your text buddy RC just because I've already got three and sometimes it's hard to keep up! Imagine if all my buddies went at once! I'm sure when all the Dec mummies get out of bed or whatever it is they're doing someone will be able to, or you could start a thread in the buddy room.

Donna it's funny because I wasn't bothered about going into labour. I don't want to go overdue because of the home birth but though I feel awful I'm ok hanging on until LO is ready. But since getting the start on Sunday and Monday I feel annoyed that it's all gone off. But I'm trying to be patient. Right now I just want this bloody cold to go! lol


----------



## momandpeanut

Hi all ,

Rafwife - Not long to hang on now till the oh is home and then you can pop !!

Rubberchick - glad to hear your sister and LO are ok !!

Tyff - sorry to hear you had a bad night :hugs:

Donna - good luck at the dentist and its killing me not to test drive my pram !!

Pam - today does feel really odd , its all misty and dull here making it feel like the day hasnt really arrived !! Im getting so impatient waiting for baby now i really just want him/her here !!

I havent really got anything to report all is quiet with me no pains or anything !!


----------



## Sophie1205

It is quiet on here this morning. Where is everyone?
Im here anyway :) As usual. lol
Donna - I know what you mean, I do the same, think today is the day, then get really disappointed at the end of the day when nothinggg happened. lol

PB - hope you feel better :hugs:

Rubberchick - Soo glad to hear about your sister

As for me my backs just aching from stupidly slipping out the bath. And its OH's Mum's bithday today and Im in on my own with her... I should be entertaining her! lol

xxx


----------



## xXDonnaXx

_Oh I`m ready for her to come now. Lol. I really do not want to go over. _

:(


----------



## nessajane

wish me luck girls im off to see what position LO is in today!!

I have a feeling he's turned :D

xx


----------



## PeanutBean

Hey Kelly and Sophie! Sorry you feel rotten Sophie, start using the three points of contact rule like that used when working on a boat!


----------



## PeanutBean

Good luck Nessa, fingers crossed!

Donna, we've another 2 weeks yet before we're technically allowed to be really pissed off! lol


----------



## xXDonnaXx

_Good luck Nessa... I hope he has turned for u! _


----------



## xXDonnaXx

_Lol, I know. I want her early rather than late _


----------



## Tiff

Good luck Nessa!

Wow! I just noticed that there's a "March Mummies" thread now. It seems like yesterday when us December Moms were the new group lol. Amazing how fast/slow time moves when you're pregnant.


----------



## momandpeanut

Good luck nessa !


----------



## nessajane

Tyff said:


> Good luck Nessa!
> 
> Wow! I just noticed that there's a "March Mummies" thread now. It seems like yesterday when us December Moms were the new group lol. Amazing how fast/slow time moves when you're pregnant.

i was thinking the same tyff!! times flying!!


----------



## Sophie1205

Good Luck Nessa, really hope he's turned for you.


Is anyone else terrified of going overdue?? I am!! It really really scares me. I dont want to go a day past my due date!! lol

Xx


----------



## Tiff

I was terrified of going overdue, thankfully they won't let me. The sole fringe benefit of having gestational diabetes I suppose. But I totally know what you mean! You get through the 9 months because you have an end day in sight and then it doesn't pan out. 

I hate not knowing when things are going to happen.


----------



## Sophie1205

Tyff thats exaclty how I feel. I dont like knowing when and where etc.. im going to go into labour. I wish I knew somehow! lol

xx


----------



## xXDonnaXx

_Me too lol. The thought of not knowing how your labour is going to be is abit scary _


----------



## Sophie1205

It is scary yeah! Somedays I'm not scared about pain and stuff but if im feeling a bit down or sick I get scared that I wont be able to cope. 
Arghh im stressing myself out now :rofl:

Xx


----------



## xXDonnaXx

_Aw, We are made to do it, so you`ll be fine 

I know i`m gonna sound like a cat bein strangled ,but who cares lol.  x_


----------



## Sophie1205

Haha!! Me too. 
When ive stayed on labour ward before ive heard women giving birth who have hardly made any noise at all, just a few groans then a baby crying, and I think HOW the hell are they so quiet?! lol

xx


----------



## Sarahkka

Morning everyone!
I slept so much better last night.
This is a weird uncertain time, isn't it?
It's actually really hitting me that I am full term in less than a week and that I could be having Baby anytime now.
It doesn't feel real.
But on the TMI front, I am definitely feeling changes: lots of stretching and aching and pelvic girdle spreading and increased discharge, etc.
So academically, I know I'm getting there.
But I feel like I am less certain of this whole baby thing right now. Normally, I am so confident about everything and I was/am certain that I want to be a mum, but I just can't wrap my head around the fact that this is about to happen.
I had this horrible dream the other night that I had the baby and then didn't really care. I was totally unimpressed by it and didn't even want to take it home with me, even though the hospital people were urging me to pick it up.
I woke up feeling so guilty and horrible. Seriously, I almost started crying.
I wasn't even worried about not bonding with baby before. Now I'm all anxious.
Very odd state.

Anyway, wishing lots of cold-killing antibodies on all you poor sickos, and labour progress on some of the rest of you poor souls!


----------



## PeanutBean

Aw Sarahkka, classic anxiety dream. Last night when I was actually asleep I kept dreaming I had pains (dunno if I really did or not) and all through either myself or Lou were in labour! It was odd and jumbled the way poorly dreams always are so it was never clear what was going on. A couple of days before I dreamt I was 40% in labour, whatever that is supposed to mean!

I'm not too concerned about going overdue so long as I still go naturally. I'm impatient but for me the most important thing is that I really don't want inducing. My Mum said we've no history of late babies, only of on time or early babies so with any look there is something hereditary that will bring this LO sooner rather than later.


----------



## Pyrrhic

rubberchickuk said:


> I'm looking for an adoptive text buddy....i need one to keep you updated when i go..(although ill prob be 42+ weeks and everyone will have had their LO's) :rofl:
> 
> Anyone????? :cry:
> 
> :hug:

I'll be your text buddy if you like. :) I only have one atm. PM me if you like!


----------



## Pyrrhic

PeanutBean said:


> I'm not too concerned about going overdue so long as I still go naturally. I'm impatient but for me the most important thing is that I really don't want inducing.

Absolutely ditto. Don't mind going over as long as I'm allowed to go naturally :)


----------



## PeanutBean

Well my MW has just been for my B12 injection and now I find out she's away now until Tuesday! What if I go into labour?! There is another MW who I like who was with her and they said she'd deliver the baby but now I'm going to be anxious as I'd rather my MW as I know her better. Planned to finally get a little hospital visit on Friday afternoon when I go for my next B12 jab. Ouch, they're really sore!


----------



## Poloma

Hey Guy's!
:hugs: a plenty for all those who are suffering this horrible cold! 
and more :hugs: for anyone who wants them xXx

Anyone else NOT ready for xmas in anyway??
We havent sorted anything out yet, its all been about the baby tbh.
I dont feel like I can plan anything with not knowing when this lil man is going to make his entrance! :hissy: Would like to think it will be early but think I'm kidding myself! why would this one be different to the other's who kept me hanging on for 13 and 9 days :hissy:

Quick question for those whose Lo's are engaged - do you keep getting moments of pressure where it feel's like your going to wet yourself? every now and then it feels like he's pushing so hard my waters are bulging! really weird sensation I tell ya! Think he's using my bladder as a puch bag :rofl:


----------



## claralouise

ive been after a txt buddy 2 but no one replyed to my ad :cry:

well had my 35week appointment at hotspital and my growth scan, babys free but heads down i was right at where his bum is lol right under my ribs he was poking it up in the air last night.

hes grown so much on the scan they reckon hes between 3 and 4lb at the moment. the only prob they could find was that im carrying LOTS of waters Joy but that explaines why am a bit swelled and huge as im retaining water, good news is i dont have to go bk to hospital until my due date new yrs eve i can just see midwife now everyweek but my surgery is only round the corner so thats not too bad and she said shed do home visits over xmas even better lol

i wonder how nessa did and if baby turned for her
rafwife hope buba holds of one more day for her daddy

foodwise hehehe im having meat and potatoe pie for tea YUMMY with loads of gravy

hope everyone else is ok

Louise xx


----------



## Poloma

Hey Claralouise You can add me for a text buddy if you like, though chances are I will go overdue and we could be in at the same time! :rofl:
Pm me if you want xXx
Glad all is well xXx


----------



## claralouise

mine isnt engaged but i feal like that lol i constantly have the fealing im going to wet myself i have lots of presssure down there even tho hes free weird.


----------



## Pyrrhic

claralouise you can PM me too if you like and I'll be your text buddy :)

Poloma, I get the same thing. Sometimes I go to the toilet thinking I need to go, but I don't because she's pushing down so much! Plus my hips are really sore in the morning now, whereas before they were fine.


----------



## PeanutBean

Poloma I'm not at all ready for Christmas. I have bought nothing and not thought about it once. I haven't the energy to care!

And yes, I do get weird pushing on my bladder. It's weird but sometimes it's more that it hurts than that it makes me need a pee, and I've no UTI or anything, only checked on Monday, just the pressure of the baby. I also feeling pushing on the rear as well, if you know what I mean! And rafwife, my hips are hurting again now too. Back to rolling about more at night.

My mood has really deteriorated. Feeling really blue and lonely as well as ill and spaced out now. DH will be back in half an hour or so but he has to walk the dogs right away as I've been too poorly to do it. Then he has to put up the pool so dunno we'll see much of each other. I miss him....


----------



## polo_princess

Hey girls hope your all ok!!

Finally managed to get 5 mins to get on today, had a busy day today, went to town this morning to sort a few bits and bobs out, to find my wages had bounced and i had no money, so had to go to work to get it sorted. Then this afternoon went over to my dads and ended up hiking down to the school to pick my 2 step sisters up, got harassed by 7 year old girls

"Are you having a baby?" "When?" "Is it a boy or a girl?" "What are you calling it?" aaaaaaaaaargh lol!!

So im home now and completely worn out, i have zero energy so going to have my dinner and chill out and try to muster up some energy to do something, even if its just to pop on here :rofl:


----------



## PeanutBean

Sorry you're zapped PP! Put your feet up!


----------



## xXDonnaXx

_I`m getting the pressure in my front too, making me feel like I need wee. And also like PB in the back passage. I also get shooting pains in my front bit. And I`m the same rafwife with my hips. Cause ive been told to sleep on my side, So I wake up and my hips and pelvic muscles are sore! Gr! x_


----------



## PeanutBean

What a bunch of crippled wrecks we are!


----------



## Tiff

It certainly seems that we're all in a sad state of affairs :rofl: Gotta love Third Tri!


----------



## rubberchickuk

:rofl:
I had a curry for dinner....and stomach is not in good order....hmmmm.
Well im hoping it's the curry....i should bloody know if its labour :rofl:

:hugs: to everyone with bad hips (we sound like a wee group of grannies) hehe!!

PP put your feet up and relax....how are you liking late hollyoaks??

Went and saw my sis....she is still in shock!! God love her...wee pet. Told her she needs to get her ass on here....so she doesnt feel so alone. awh.

:hug:


----------



## Poloma

:rofl: We sound like a bunch of geriatric's! :rofl: Not pregnant women! 
Did any of you ever have a "blooming" stage? I know I sure as hell didnt! :rofl:

Im with you on the sore hips too! constantly tossing ang turning (as best I can) at night trying to get comfy :hissy: 
I swear NO MORE kids after this one! Gonna find a more reliable form of contraception me thinks xXx

:hug: to you sister rubberchickuk, will take a while for the shock to wear off I guess, how old is your sis? (if you dont mind me asking) 
Hope she come's on here, she make loads of friends and get some cyber support xXx

I've just packed Dp and Noah off to the supermarket to do a shop! lol 
Gave him a list of much needed goodies for me :happydance: so hungry and craving Samosa's of all things! Mmmmmmm


----------



## rubberchickuk

She is turning 21 on 23rd dec....party planned which has now turned into a non-drinking one...wee pet. 
Will take a bit of time...as it does when your not planning. She is in a relationship tho...and he seems to have taken it well.
I'll get her on....the support here is fantastic....i couldnt have gotten through the last few months without you girls :hug: 
It's very quiet tonight....who's in labour??? :rofl:
Thats the first thing you think off!!!
xx


----------



## PeanutBean

I'm as close to blooming now Poloma as I've been all pregnancy!


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Haha We Do Sound Like Old Women With Bad Hips Lmao. 

And It Is Abit Quiet. It's Not Me Who's In Labour. In My Dreams.......

:lol:


----------



## PeanutBean

The whole forum has been a bit quiet today I think.


----------



## Poloma

Glad to hear that your sis's partner is taking the news well rubberchickuk, I was shocked when I found out I was preg with this one as we wernt planning on having anymore for a good while! With a big sis like you to turn to Im sure she will be fine xXx

The only thing thats Blooming about me is my arse! it huge! lol Oh and the old milk makers are looking mighty fine :rofl:
I dared to get on the scales the other day :dohh: (I had slimmed back down to 7 st 8lb after having Abbi) Then getting preg again :dohh: I have put on .........drum roll.............. nearly 3 st! :hissy:


----------



## Tiff

PeanutBean said:


> The whole forum has been a bit quiet today I think.

I agree. 

Congrats to your sister Rubberchick! Glad you're going to get her on here. I second the notion that I don't know what I'd do if I didn't have here!


----------



## lollylou1

hi girls,

i have had a funny day today. bloods have come back very high so they do think its gestational diabetes but have to have a glucose tolerance test on monday to confirm.

i been feeling really weird about everything today, i just feel like nothing is straight forward, i should know nothing ever is especially with pregnancy just finding it hard because i like to be organised and hate suprises LOL.

pains have eased not getting them as much this afternoon.
for the first time in weeks i have had an afternoon kip so i prob will be awake all night now.

how are you all doing?
im sorted as im gonna be for christmas if i have forgotten anyone its tuff now!
i feel so bad for feeling so negative about things when all i wanted was for a baby and now all im doing is moaning on about it LOL

Lou
xxx


----------



## momandpeanut

Evening ladies ,

Well im in complete agreement we do sound like a bunch of wrinkles !!!

Ive been getting the low stabbing pains and then the rush to the loo aswell !!

Im really uncomfy tonight bump feels really tight !


----------



## Pyrrhic

Hope the test goes ok on Monday lolly and you get it all sorted out. Glad your pains have eased off too :hugs:

I was thinking it was quiet on the forum too tonight. I've not been on much this week. Trying to keep busy with my OH away. I've done all my Xmas shopping now, except for OH! :dohh: 

I started wrapping the presents and it was odd to write LOs name under mine and OHs. Just made me think....she's definitely going to be here at xmas time and it's not long to go now! 

I've decided she can come tomorrow night, as OH will be home at 9pm, I got my hair done today, have finally packed my bags and have actually bought almost everything that's outstanding on our 'baby list'. So I'm all prepared now :rofl:


----------



## Michy

rafwife, glad you are all sorted and ready for her:happydance:

I bought all my hospital bits and bobs yesterday and they are all ready to be packed, so that will be another job done!


----------



## Tiff

rafwife said:


> I've decided she can come tomorrow night, as OH will be home at 9pm, I got my hair done today, have finally packed my bags and have actually bought almost everything that's outstanding on our 'baby list'. So I'm all prepared now :rofl:


Tap her a message via morse code on your tummy to let her know that all is ready for her! :rofl:

Jaylene made a comment about that once, was too funny!


----------



## PeanutBean

Lou - don't worry about moaning, we most of us moan we want a baby then moan through pregnancy and no doubt we'll moan after we have them too! It's just life, people moan! Doesn't mean we love them any less though. Crap news about your blood test but see how the next test goes, could've been a fluke.

Glad you've held off so far rafwife, bet you go into labour as soon as he is heading your way, sometimes our bodies know I think!

We've just put the pool up. It was a bit of a challenge as it had no instructions and 6 different parts to inflate and I'm fairly confident we did them in totally the wrong order! Also, the big hand pump we were given by the MW doesn't fit the four of the parts. We used our electric pump on those but it's not powerful enough to make the pool firm enough. At the moment it teeters about and will empty itself if I try to get in it full of water or lean on the side! That'll be fun! So we need to find some way to get it firmer. Hoping the hospital or MW will have a better pump or attachment. But it's a good start! It's really ncie too. Smells all yummy of fresh rubber and PVC and I just want to curl up and go to sleep in it!

We're off to bed now though. I'm too poorly to be staying up and poor DH has been working so hard and sleeping so little he really needs some rest.


----------



## rubberchickuk

Grrrrrr!!! My little man is kicking me like crazy tonight!!! Has been awake for around 2 hours now!!! Hopefully this means i get a nights sleep head of me.....
:hugs: to all who are painful tonight.
finally got to speak to other half tonight :cloud9:
So happy!!! xxxxx


----------



## Sophie1205

Evening ladies :) I feel like an old women too. I moan and groan when I get up out of a chair, or out of bed or walk up the stairs...

You know what I just thought, very soon, we're not gonna be coming on here everyday moaning about being pregnant in our December thread.... it seems really weird...

Or is it just me?? lol

xx


----------



## Sarahkka

Oh, I've got a really fun one to add to all the aches and pains and moans.
Anyone else finding themselves shockingly gassy lately?
The last two days have been punctuated with farting that would make a frat boy blush.
And I don't even really care.
I just keep going, stone-faced, daring anyone to say anything.
Granted, I'm rarely near anyone when I let it rip (and "let" is pretty subjective, I use the word to pretend to myself that I have some control over this), but it's so loud! I must be deafening my unborn child at the very least.
Do the indignities ever stop?
Or is this a preview of life as old grannies - nothing but aches and pains to grumble to each other about, and lots of loud unapologetic farting?
The biggest difference is that now I snarl and shoot flames from my eyes when I'm mad, and when I'm old I'll shriek and wave my walking stick in a very threatening manner.
Two more days until mat leave.
Prenatal class tonight.
Prenatal appointment tomorrow am.
You'd think I was about to have a baby or something.


----------



## Tiff

Sophie1205 said:


> You know what I just thought, very soon, we're not gonna be coming on here everyday moaning about being pregnant in our December thread.... it seems really weird...
> 
> Or is it just me?? lol
> 
> xx

Not just you! I thought the same thing. Crazy, isn't it? I like having our "December Mums" thread. Wonder if we can carry on the same tradition-ish in the new areas where we'll be frequenting?



Sarahkka said:

> Granted, I'm rarely near anyone when I let it rip (and "let" is pretty subjective, I use the word to pretend to myself that I have some control over this)

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

I can SO relate to this. :blush:


----------



## Sophie1205

haha Sarahkka!! I havent really had that, but it musnt be nice lol!!


Ive got reallyyy strong braxton hicks tonight :( sooo uncomfortable. Im gettin them like every 2 mins. Urghh

xx


----------



## Sophie1205

Yeah thats a good idea Tyff!! We should do that once weve all popped! hehe

xx


----------



## malpal

Sophie1205 said:


> You know what I just thought, very soon, we're not gonna be coming on here everyday moaning about being pregnant in our December thread.... it seems really weird...
> 
> Or is it just me?? lol
> 
> 
> 
> Tyff said:
> 
> 
> Not just you! I thought the same thing. Crazy, isn't it? I like having our "December Mums" thread. Wonder if we can carry on the same tradition-ish in the new areas where we'll be frequenting?
> 
> 
> I think that is a great idea! Who else would we want to be sharing the joys and stresses of our newborn LO'S with. We all share so much already it ould be a shame not to continue!!!
> Just got to hang on 3 more days ladies untill December!!!!!
> 
> :hugs: to all
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...


----------



## lollylou1

i cant believe we are losing another december mummy already how rude!! good luck PB

how are you all this morning? anything i had been feeling and has now stopped except still lossing plug which midwife said is perfectly normal.

what have you all got planned for the day? im not up to much housework, washed all babies clothes so they all need putting away think thats my day sorted really

Lou
xxx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

hey ladies

First of all i want to say GOOD LUCK PB:yipee::wohoo:

Lollylou- it might be long now if you've lost your plug :D. Im ok just tired, and im not doing much today apart from coursework 

Oh and only a WEEK until my due :happydance:

Hows everyone else feeling??
xx


----------



## momandpeanut

Morning all,

Well all apart from Pb as i think she might be a little busy :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

I have had a crap night again i had really strong pains at 3am that woke me up they didnt feel like contractions just a whole lot of stabbing pain at the top of bump !! So ive been awake since !!!

Not going to do much today just potter around home 

Hope you are all well x


----------



## Uvlollypop

hiya just popping on quickly, been cloving oranges to make the house smell nice! got some energy its great! 

consultants today was crap her heads popped out not happy gunna go shopping and hope gravity helps


----------



## PeanutBean

You would not believe how much water we hold in our bumps! I look 6 months pregnant again!


----------



## Michy

I've got no energy today and I have soooo much to do!

We re-painted some of the furniture in the nursery last night, so at least that is another job done.

Gonna have a shower I think to wake myself up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

PeanutBean said:


> You would not believe how much water we hold in our bumps! I look 6 months pregnant again!

Hows everything going hunni??
xx


----------



## malpal

PeanutBean said:


> You would not believe how much water we hold in our bumps! I look 6 months pregnant again!

I can't believe our original December mum thread starter is going to abandon us!!!! 
Good luck honey xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## lollylou1

hi girls,
momandpeanut sorry you been having pains hope something starts for you soon

aidans mummy good girl for doing coursework i did mine the other day!

uv sorry head has popped out get bouncing on your ball.

i was thinking the same malpal

i not sure wats going on with me i said yesterday i had slept for a couple of hours, i had really good night sleep for me last night and i got up at half 7 this morning then at 10 went back to sleep for 2 hours, i feel exhausted

Lou
xxx


----------



## polo_princess

Good luck PB!! How exciting!!

Sorry your not sleeping well Lolly, cant say i am either, i was up and down all night last night, only to be woken by a text from Molly lol!! If she gets her butt in gear *cough* i'll see her in town later.


Looks like we all have zero energy at the moment, we've done well to make it this far without being knackered all the time really, if you think about it!!


----------



## Tiff

PB that is SO exciting!!!! Maybe when you've had your LO and feeling more up to it you could start the December Mum crossover thread in the new forums we'll be posting in!

On other non-selfish stuff, I am SO glad things have started rolling for you! :happydance: Keep bouncing! Hopefully she'll start to come out soon and you can have your home birth!

Lou - Sorry to hear you're so tired :hugs:

UV - Awww, that sucks!!! :(

Aiden's Mummy - Congrats on a week to go until your due date!

M&P - Sorry to hear about the pains :hug:


Not much with me this morning. Kinda in a sad mood, found out last night that my OH's best friend's sister was killed in a car accident. I didn't know her, but just the thought of losing someone's child so close to Christmas is really striking a chord with me. :(

Going to the hospital for my weekly non-stress test today, hopefully hearing Baby Girl's heartbeat will perk things up a bit for me.


----------



## PeanutBean

Ugh, little happening here. I'm becoming defeatist already convinced I'll end up in hospital and it'll all go downhill from there. Stupid early waters. Contractions have got further apart and more rubbish which is the wrong direction! DH and I were going to go for a walk but now it's pissing it down and I can't fit anything to keep dry so gonna wait and see. Dunno what to do, nothing seems to be helping the contractions. :-(


----------



## Sophie1205

aww PB hope things get moving for you!!!

xx


----------



## lupi

Hi Girls, 

Is drawing near, keep checking my pants for plug like i used to for spotting in the early days- recon this pregnancy lark is testing women to see if they stay sane!

I definately dont want my baby to come at the moment as I have D&V and have no energy as nothing will stay down. As OH said, it wuld save us £110 for a private room in hospital though as assume I would get put in one. 

Im missing my Parent craft class on pain relief today too, the one I realy wanted to get to- OH has gone by himself before class starts to see if there is any information to take away.

Cant believe girls that we have asked early questions about morning sickness and sized of little bloated bums are now having babies!!!!

Take care all x


----------



## rubberchickuk

hey all.....well exciting news this afternoon...ive only logged on!!!!

So excited for PB....i knew labour was snaeking up on her...we laughed about it yesterday. I was right AHHA!!!:rofl:

Tyff so sorry to hear about OH best friends sister.....:hugs: Hits a chord with me as my little girls father was killed in a car accident when we were 17.
I know what they are all going through......my thoughts are with the family x

Im feeling nausea today...first time from...god about 10weeks!!! Its not nice.

:hugs: for everyone who is having pains...and happy 37 weeks PP!!

:hug:


----------



## Pyrrhic

PB I'm keeping everything crossed for you that you don't have to go into hospital :hug:

Not having a good day today (surprise, surprise!) Was sick just a little while ago and feeling very hot and shaky. Not sure what's up but just want OH home now so I can have a cuddle. 7 more hours, so not long! I really hate being home alone when the closest family and friends to me are 2 hours away by car.


----------



## rubberchickuk

:hugs: raf wife...... i understand how you feel...even tho my family is quite close...i only ever want OH :cry:

I have been feeling sick too.....keep waiting to vomit...yuk!!


----------



## polo_princess

Rafwife & Rubberchick i've felt a bit sicky and horrid the last couple of days too, hope its pregnancy related and not a bug!!

Well im off for coffee with my best friend this afternoon seeings as miss molly ended up going into the city, i reeeeeally dont envy her i bet its packed solid with shoppers lol

Got my advent calendar today .... cant wait until the 1st so i can open it!! How bad, 22 years old and i still have an advent calendar hehe


----------



## Brockie

ahh ladies we are all aching and creaking by the sound of it!! come out babies!

PB so excited and dont get stressed about ur homebirth hon, i know u got your heart set on it but what has to be will be, main priority is that little babe xx crossing my fingers for you tho!!

Just got back from MW after having really strong almost constant and painful BH for over a week now, she says babys head is engaged?! what does this mean?!! sooner rather than later?!!! she said she doubts it will be long now as my baby has run out of space big time! she is coming to see me saturday to do my BP again as it has gone up from my routine 100/60 to 120/80 or something x

so just trying to be patient and hope this pain doesnt last another 3weeks or more!!!

off for a lie down as im pooped, hope your all well xxx


----------



## Brockie

polo_princess said:


> Rafwife & Rubberchick i've felt a bit sicky and horrid the last couple of days too, hope its pregnancy related and not a bug!!
> 
> Well im off for coffee with my best friend this afternoon seeings as miss molly ended up going into the city, i reeeeeally dont envy her i bet its packed solid with shoppers lol
> 
> Got my advent calendar today .... cant wait until the 1st so i can open it!! How bad, 22 years old and i still have an advent calendar hehe

oh you have just reminded me Holly i need a calender too!!! im 27 and still get one every year so dont feel silly hon!! xxx


----------



## rubberchickuk

polo_princess said:


> Rafwife & Rubberchick i've felt a bit sicky and horrid the last couple of days too, hope its pregnancy related and not a bug!!
> 
> Well im off for coffee with my best friend this afternoon seeings as miss molly ended up going into the city, i reeeeeally dont envy her i bet its packed solid with shoppers lol
> 
> Got my advent calendar today .... cant wait until the 1st so i can open it!! How bad, 22 years old and i still have an advent calendar hehe

Not at all we have to get 4 in our house...lol!! one for each child and one for me and OH :rofl:


----------



## xXDonnaXx

_Haha, I still get Advent Calender's. 

Yey to me, Lexie's pram is FULLY paid off. It's coming tommorrow between 10-11am, so I'm gonna be up early waiting by the door ha ha. Can't waitt. It's the only thing I needed, and I've got it now. So happy. 

Antental tommorrow at 1:30 - Lexie better have moved down abit more hehe. x_


----------



## polo_princess

xXDonnaXx said:


> _Haha, I still get Advent Calender's.
> 
> Yey to me, Lexie's pram is FULLY paid off. It's coming tommorrow between 10-11am, so I'm gonna be up early waiting by the door ha ha. Can't waitt. It's the only thing I needed, and I've got it now. So happy.
> 
> Antental tommorrow at 1:30 - Lexie better have moved down abit more hehe. x_

20 quid says you put a teddy in it and push it around the house for practice like the rest of us nutters :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Sarahkka

polo_princess said:


> xXDonnaXx said:
> 
> 
> _Haha, I still get Advent Calender's.
> 
> Yey to me, Lexie's pram is FULLY paid off. It's coming tommorrow between 10-11am, so I'm gonna be up early waiting by the door ha ha. Can't waitt. It's the only thing I needed, and I've got it now. So happy.
> 
> Antental tommorrow at 1:30 - Lexie better have moved down abit more hehe. x_
> 
> 2*0 quid says you put a teddy in it and push it around the house for practice like the rest of us nutters *:rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

My husband does that with our cats. They sit in the bassinet part very solemnly while he wheels them around. Very funny.
Those poor cats are going to need serious therapy when this baby arrives. As far as they are concerned, all this great new gear and the nursery has been added to the house for their personal amusement. I doubt they'll be impressed to discover the true reason.
And I am being very bad - instead of shutting them out of the nursery and baby things, I just keep giving them cuddles because I already feel guilty that they might not be getting enough when baby gets here. I'll have only myself to blame if there are jealousy issues.

PB - very exciting stuff! I'm sending you lots of good labour luck!


----------



## Sophie1205

:rofl: thats so funny PP!! I havent done that but you've put an idea in my head now haha!


Goshhh, its so cold in my house right now. And Ive finally given up wearing my own clothes :( Nothing fits me. So im sat here in jogging bottoms and OH's comfy jumper.
I'm not going out for the next two weeks now because I'm living in OH's clothes lol!

xx


----------



## vanessa

20 quid says you put a teddy in it and push it around the house for practice like the rest of us nutters :rofl::rofl:[/QUOTE]

I wanted to push mine down the street when I first got it - DH was having none of it though!!


----------



## rubberchickuk

:rofl::rofl:
So funny!!!! Im imaging all these pregnant woman walking around with stuff in their prams!! I havent even gotten mine yet!!! Well its to be picked up.

My little girl won an award in school and im off at 7 for the award cermony...im so proud!! :cloud9:

And just made a huge pot of stew..yum. Its such a winter dinner isnt it.

Have thought about PB all day...hope all is going to plan hun :hugs:


----------



## Shri

Hello ladies -
I've got a lot to catch up on in this thread. PB - oh boo! lets hope the contractions will come back properly soon. Did you get the pool sorted out?

I too have been soooooo uncomfortable and not sleeping - but quite happy that there isn't much longer to go. And we have been practicing all the stuff with a teddy too - especially the slings and wrap carrier...

Molly - I hope your little one snuggles right back down towards the EXIT very soon. She's just waiting for exactly the right time. 

Everyone else - I hope you are all feeling a bit more comfortable or at least that things start getting moving soon.

i've been sooooo busy, getting stuff ready with OH while he has an extra day off. We set up the babba's bed and stuff and arranging all the bits and bobs for the nappy station etc. I had my 37 week appointment which was all fine. Only one more to go, next week and then the next time I go in will be for my c-section. Feel all sorts of emotions about that and I keep going from crying to laughing and vice versa. 

I'm getting a bit 'concerned' (fed up, worried and annoyed more like) because all my in laws are coming to town for xmas. I just want some quiet time with our baby to get to know him and us get into our own little rhythms as a family - but it looks like we will have lots of visitors/visits GRRRRRRRRR 
aaaaaand, although we have avoided offering, I'm worried that we will feel obligated to offer some of them to stay over at ours - how I'm going to manage that I don't know - I just want to say outright NO WAY because I'll be recovering from the c-section with a brand new baby (after having lost my first, so it's bound to be emotional soon). I'm trying to psyche myself up for being firm and not giving into emotional pressure - although if I say 'no way' I know I will forever be thought of as the meany. GRRRRRR.

Hopefully I am worrying unnecessarily and they will all be super understanding and considerate about things. Will have to talk it over with OH. 

It's Thanksgiving today. OH are going to have a nice time at home by ourselves, hang up the baby's mobile and bits and bobs like that and I will make some nut roast and roast potatoes for our lunch. 

Sending you all hugs and good hopes.


----------



## polo_princess

:hugs::hugs: Shri, it must be quite an odd and emotional feeling knowing exactley when LO is going to be coming, hopefully the worries about everything will soon fade in time for you to enjoy xmas with your LO

Hope the awards thing goes well Rubberchick, its so cute when kids get things like that!!

Well im back for my afternoon coffee with my friend, 2 hours of non stop baby talk :rofl: She's only 10 weeks though so whilst one of us is at the start the other is right at the end. Think having a large coffee was a mistake though i feel a bit hyper now :hissy: thought id treat myself though.


----------



## Brockie

just reading up on threads and those who have had their babies, is it all a bit surreal to anyone else that we will actually be holding our babies soon?! 

just had like a moment of wow that will be me soon!!! im shit scared and so so excited all at the same time!!!!

come on girls who is next?!! :happydance: apart from PB!!!!!


----------



## Brockie

here are a couple of pics of babys room xx
 



Attached Files:







CIMG3110.jpg
File size: 89.5 KB
Views: 16









CIMG3111.jpg
File size: 88.8 KB
Views: 13









CIMG3114.jpg
File size: 88.7 KB
Views: 17









CIMG3121.jpg
File size: 89.3 KB
Views: 16









CIMG3115.jpg
File size: 89.1 KB
Views: 20


----------



## polo_princess

Aww it looks gorgeous Brockie!! Loving your windows too, so cute lol!! I know that was random but i love those kinda windows lol


----------



## Sophie1205

Brockie - your nursery is gorgeous!!

Ladies I have a questionnn! Leo just pushed his foot up, then I heard a click noise. Any ideas what on earth that was?! It freaked me out a bit

xx


----------



## Pyrrhic

Shri I would say something along the lines of:

"You didn't mention if you'd booked somewhere to stay yet, so I looked up a few local hotels for you in case you'd like to extend your visit. Here's the info...."

Makes you sound like you're doing them a favour. plus, as they're OHs family I'd get him to do it! lol :)


----------



## Brockie

Sophie1205 said:


> Brockie - your nursery is gorgeous!!
> 
> Ladies I have a questionnn! Leo just pushed his foot up, then I heard a click noise. Any ideas what on earth that was?! It freaked me out a bit
> 
> xx


i sometimes hear clicks hon, i wouldnt worry just not much room in there now!! xx


----------



## Brockie

polo_princess said:


> Aww it looks gorgeous Brockie!! Loving your windows too, so cute lol!! I know that was random but i love those kinda windows lol

thanks hon! me and OH nearly split up over putting those curtains up at those windows!!! they were pretty tricky but i was adamant about how i wanted them to look....:blush: :rofl:


----------



## nessajane

brockie the nursery is lovely!! youve done a great job xx


----------



## xXDonnaXx

polo_princess said:


> xXDonnaXx said:
> 
> 
> _Haha, I still get Advent Calender's.
> 
> Yey to me, Lexie's pram is FULLY paid off. It's coming tommorrow between 10-11am, so I'm gonna be up early waiting by the door ha ha. Can't waitt. It's the only thing I needed, and I've got it now. So happy.
> 
> Antental tommorrow at 1:30 - Lexie better have moved down abit more hehe. x_
> 
> 20 quid says you put a teddy in it and push it around the house for practice like the rest of us nutters :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

_A teddy? No no no..... one of my sisters dolls  Gotta be abit realistic ha ha.  _


----------



## xXDonnaXx

_The nursery is gorgeous.... Looks so cosy.  x_


----------



## bambikate

Brockie - nursery is so gorgeous!!!! I think PB is next and then either Mom and Peanut or RAFwife or Molly is next! :happydance:
Sophie - I hear pops and clicks occasionally - weird but normal I think - lol x x


----------



## Brockie

Thanks ladies xx the cot bed is for when baby is bigger, but the crib was leant to us by a family friend, she lets friends borrow it for their babies xx it has has 18 babies in it so far!! we are no.19 xx

any news from PB?! Im dying to know whats going on!!!


----------



## lollylou1

i posted an update from PB i think she is very gutted about having to go to hospital. i have sent her our best wishes, lots of hugs and labour dust. i will keep you all posted if i hear anything more.

brockie the nursery is lovely.

how are you all tonight it is very quiet around here

Lou
xxx


----------



## Sophie1205

Aww feel sorry that PB cant have her home birth x

Does it seem to anyone else that NOTHING is happening for them!?! and that theres no end in sight?! lol.
Quite a few of us have had progression - like losing plugs, contractions, waters etc.... I have NOTHINGG!! lol No signs at all :cry:

Anyone?? Lol 
Im so desperate to just hurry up and go into labour, I want it all over with and I want to meet my baby!!

xx


----------



## bambikate

sophie i havent lost my plug, waters or having contractions and im due in 5 days! lol so im with you hun!!!! here's some dust sweetie :dust: x x


----------



## Pyrrhic

Swap ya Sophie! I wish nothing was happening. I can't stand up straight at the minute because there's so much pressure down below. I'm walking around like a hunchback :rofl:

OH is back now though so I can relax a bit!


----------



## Sophie1205

Kate - thank youu! :dust: for you too! And I feel for you even more!

Rafwife - Yes ill swap ya!! lol Glad your OH is home. 

xxx


----------



## polo_princess

Arrrrrrrrgh i hate this heartburn!! It seems to have re appeared the last 3 or 4 days, anyone else still getting it?


----------



## Tiff

My heartburn just started acting up a few days ago. I've been really good with holding off not having anything, but I just can't take it anymore and caved and bought Tums today actually. It's awful!

Sophie - I'm not having anything really either. But again, I'm due in a month so I'm not surprised nothing's going on. 

Kate - Hope things start going for you soon! 

It's too bad PB couldn't have her home birth. :hugs:


----------



## Sophie1205

Well Tyff you've got just over a week till your full term then you can start evicting hehe!!

Not that any of it works lol


xx


----------



## Mrs_Nesbit

Ickle boys due 19th Dec.
Knowing my luck he'll decide to show up Christmas day and make me miss my dinner.
Just have to go into hospital brandishing a turkey leg aloft!


----------



## Sophie1205

Hey Mrs Nesbit!

Hope your little boy behaves and lets his mummy have her xmas dinner!!

xx


----------



## Mrs_Nesbit

Sophie1205 said:


> Hey Mrs Nesbit!
> 
> Hope your little boy behaves and lets his mummy have her xmas dinner!!
> 
> xx

:wave: Hello there


----------



## Shri

PP - yup - horrible heartburn 24/7. The medicines only work for about 5 seconds. It's miserable. I miss being able to eat a normal size meal.


----------



## bambikate

Thanks sophie and tyff :hugs: had awful cramps and backache all last night and then i couldn't feel her move all night so i was panicking so i asked OH to talk to her and rub my tummy and then she didn't stop kicking :rofl: typical! 

PP im with you on the heartburn - its soooo rubbish i hate it!! :( Do you think that is one of the things that will instantly go after we have babbas or will it linger on for a while afterwards too?! Nooooo! x x


----------



## Sophie1205

Hi ladies. I feel like utter crap today :(
Couldnt get to sleep till about 3.30am because I was sooo uncomfortable and had a lot of pain at the bottom of my bump and now I feel like crap :cry: Ive been into town this morning with my Nan and I feel bad cuz I was really grumpy. So I think Im gonna try and have a sleep now unitl about 3pm cuz me and OH are going Xmas shopping. 

When will this be over? lol!! 

Hope everyone else is doing good tho!!

xxx


----------



## Brockie

Sophie1205 said:


> Hi ladies. I feel like utter crap today :(
> Couldnt get to sleep till about 3.30am because I was sooo uncomfortable and had a lot of pain at the bottom of my bump and now I feel like crap :cry: Ive been into town this morning with my Nan and I feel bad cuz I was really grumpy. So I think Im gonna try and have a sleep now unitl about 3pm cuz me and OH are going Xmas shopping.
> 
> When will this be over? lol!!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing good tho!!
> 
> xxx

Oh hon feel for you cos i feel exactly the same!!! i look and feel like s*!t xxx

like you havent slept again and getting really strong BH and constant bad period like pain!!! booooo:hissy:

take it easy xxxx


----------



## Sophie1205

Thanks, you too Brockie :hugs:

Going for a sleepy (hopefully) now.

Back later on :)

xxx


----------



## Tiff

Hope you feel better soon, Sophie! (and you too Brockie :hugs: )

Kate - The heartburn should go away once the baby's born. At our prenatal class they had pictures of how your insides look through the various stages of pregnancy. They mentioned the reason why heartburn is so bad in the 3rd Tri is because your stomach is pushed all the way up as far as it can go in your torso (thanks to Baby's size)

After you have the baby, your stomach can settle back closer to where it is, and you'll have more length in your esophagus (hope I spelled that right!) So there's an end in sight! :hug:

Not much on the go today. OH is home and he's going to sort out some odds and ends of stuff, and I'm going to try and do some finishing touches on the nursery!


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Hey mrs nesbit :wave:

pp- Yerp i has heartburn badd ladt night. It's so horrible isnt it 

Kate- mabey the paisn were a sign of something happeneong?? And glad she started to move again hunni

Sophie- enjoy your sleep hunni :D
xx


----------



## Tiff

:happydance: Yay for PB! One more December Mum down!

Hopefully she'll still pop in from time to time to say hi on here. :D


----------



## nessajane

question december mums....

so seen as my LO will prob be here for christmas im thinking about do i get him anything for christmas and if so what shall i get? if my c-section goes ahead on the 23rd he will only be 2 days old. My OH says not to buy anything as he wont know whats going on and i can see what he's saying but it still will be my LO first christmas and i feel like i should make a fuss!!

What are you all doing for you LO's ??? xx


----------



## Tiff

I've wondered about that as well. At the very latest I'll be having Baby Girl on the 27th, so we wondered about it as well if she came early.

Truth be told, she already has TONS of brand new stuff, thanks to the baby shower that we had a few weeks ago. Your OH is right, she won't know the difference. What I'm going to do (if she does in fact come earlier than planned... hoping so!!!) is just get her one of those Christmas Tree Ornaments with the year and "Baby's First Christmas" on it. That way, she still has something under the tree for her... but personally I'd rather save my money for next year when she's really going to appreciate it more.


----------



## bambikate

Thanks for that info Tyff - thats really interesting, thanks heather :hugs: 

I've had a really good day so far, chiropractor clicked me back into place this morning so I feel half human again, then my Mum treated me to a reflexology treatment from this woman who specialises in treating pregnant women cuz I've been getting a bit scared and stressed about the birth and it was amazing, so relaxing and she gave me a little mixture to take home of aromatherapy oils :happydance: oh! and just came back from a chat with the head MW at the hospital and she was so lovely and kind and reassuring and helped talk me through things I was worried about so I'm feeling really positive now. :)

Congratulations PB! Another December Mummy has popped - my goodness! 

How are you ladies feeling today? :hugs: and :dust: to those who need it! 

Nessa - You could get a token gift that you can keep for years and when he's older you could say this was your first Christmas present! :cloud9: awwww but don't go mad cuz like your OH said he won't remember it! lol x x


----------



## nessajane

glad your feeling better kate and youve had a nice day!!

thanks for the ideas girls think ill go with buying a keep sake for LO thats a fab idea :D xx


----------



## Pyrrhic

Nessa, I'm getting LO an outfit to wear and a Taggies toy giraffe. :)


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Nessa, I've got her a xmas outfit. (A Mrs.xmas) So cute! And I'm getting her a winnie-the-pooh lullaby soother teddy. :D That's all she needs. She'll get teddy's as gifts when she comes. 

I've been to antenatal today. Baby has moved her body from the left, to the right, She has NEVER moved from the left throughout this pregnancy. Cheeky thing. She is fully engaged! Woop! And I don't need anymore antenatal now, they said just leave it now until my appointment 2 days after my due date. Because im low risk, so they dont really need see me again now. If I'm worried of course they said ring us. But it's just a waiting game now !! :D My pram came..... I luvvvv it! I'm havin trouble gettin it down, but i'm a beginner lol. I will get used. :) Can't believe PB.... :( I so so so want mine now! Haha. Tonight I'm _definately_ going out. Lol, it's not gonna go to pot this time. Can't wait. I know i'm mental 11days before I'm due but hey I need a last night out before i'm a mummy. Just to celebrate! I've not been out since march. Can't waitt! :)


----------



## bambikate

good for you donna hun - hope you have loads of fun!!!!! don't go into labour with that fully engaged baby tonight mrs!!!! (let mummy have a last night out Lexie!!!) x x


----------



## nessajane

Donna you youll have to take pics of lexi in her mrs. santa outfit for us too see!! bet she'll look so cute!! have a fun time time out tonight :D xx


----------



## xXDonnaXx

I will make the most of tonite without a doubt :) 

And yes deffo Nessa, I will show her off in it lol. :px


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Are you both ok? No signs? :D x


----------



## rubberchickuk

hey all....well so happy to hear about PB...the december mums thread starter actually is a november mummy!!! hehe :happydance:

i have been shopping all day....christmas presents and baby stuff!!! Im sooooo tired :sleep:

And i am really heavy today....i could actually cry :hissy:

Donna hope you have a great night out....usually id be jealous but im having a few of my close friends round tonight for girlie night/baby shower. Lots of nibbles and laughs....cant wait!! :happydance:

Just read Rafwifes thread....any news on her? Did she go to hospital??? I havent heard anything so im assumming all ok....hope so :hugs: for you rafwife.

And :hugs: for all decemer mummies today...awh xx


----------



## polo_princess

YAY for PB!! One more December mummy down already and we arent even in December lol

Tyff hope you get yours bits sorted in the nursery hun, make sure you take some piccies!!

And Donna hope you have a good time out tonight hun, would say dont get too drunk but thats off the menu for a couple more weeks lol.

As for me im pooped, been shopping tons today, needed some more RLT and ended up buying OH a TV for the bedroom for xmas, completely goes against my house rules i HATE having a tv in the bedroom, it encourages crappy sleeping habits but he really wants one so i gave in lol, its only taken him a year or so of moaning lol, 

Not sure if ive just overdone it or what but my bump feels very sore now im home, but i cant place where, kinda halfway between my belly button and my boobs, feels like she's trying to burst out!!

Hope everyones doing ok!!


----------



## roxie78

Hello, thought I'd let you know I had my baby boy last Saturday 22nd November at 22:03. He weighed 7lb 11oz and was 11 days early! Haven't had time to read any threads on here really since but thought I'd quickly post! Will post more when I get a spare min! Oh we are calling him Thomas! :)


----------



## Poloma

Congratulations Roxie78! and PB!
More Dec babies arriving in Nov! :hissy:

Donna - Have a great night out! :happydance:
and I hope the rest of you have a good evening, whatever you do xXx :hugs:

Well all day I've been feeling really "Odd" nothing I can put my finger on tbh. Was up at 5am with heartburn :hissy: had a few hot flushes too which came complete with loss of energy. Lil man is still very active so I know he's ok, just not sure if it means anything (other than I'm completley exhausted!)

Dp is away till sunday so I hope bub's doesnt plan on making his entrance just yet! Got no one here to help me or look after kids (except a friendly neighbour who the kids dont really know!)
Sod's law somthing will happen eh?? (hope not)

I think I'm getting to that point now where I've had enough of being pregnant! seem's like a lifetime! (well 3rd pregnancy in 4 years!!)

Hoping to get the kids off to bed soon so I can chill out.

Soooooo who's next then?????


----------



## malpal

Hi everyone!!! 
Just been catching up on what i've missed today! 
Can't believe we've lost another December Mum, i feel well nervous now at just how close it is and that it could happen any minute!!! 
Been christmas shoping today and bought lots of nice tops and cardigans to wear after LO is born. It really cheered me up knowing that i have some nice new things to wear when i'm out with LO!! How sad am i???
Dh and i are off christmas shopping again tomorrow, really looking forward to having a day together. 
Hope everyone has a good night tonight whatever thery're up to!!!!
xxxxxxxx


----------



## polo_princess

Poloma said:


> Soooooo who's next then?????

I say ....

Rafwife
Molly
Aidens Mummy

Its got to be one of those three next , not necessarily in that order though lol


----------



## bambikate

I think RAF Wife or Mom and Peanut are next! :D oooh this is fun x x


----------



## Sophie1205

Im back ladies. Ive had two naps today lol!!

I had about half an hours sleep before when I said I was going :( then went shopping with OH which was a nightmare!!! My back was aching, my feet were KILLING, soo much pressure at the bottom of my bump. We only did a little bit of our shopping, well we did all the kids in my family (theres lots lol) so weve just got parents and grandparents to do now!

It took us a long time to walk home cuz I was in so much pain :( So weve just had another little sleep.

WOW about PB! Im so jealous lol. 

Hope everyones ok :)

xxx


----------



## momandpeanut

Hi all,

Hope you are all well !

Im sat at home feeling very odd , carnt quiet put my finger on it just very strange !! OH has gone out for the evening so im all alone with chocolate and a glass of coke !


----------



## Tiff

I definitely think that it's Rafwife, M&P, Sophie, UV and Aiden's Mummy that are next. I personally think they're all going to go within a few days of each other, and it'll be us "end of the month'ers" that'll be left all alone

:cry:

Just make sure you guys stop in from time to time on here to say hello! LOL


----------



## Sophie1205

Aww Tyff :) You've just cheered me up! 
I really hope I go soon, I really cant take much more! lol

xx


----------



## momandpeanut

I hope so to !

I remember really loving being pregnant and now im so fed up !


----------



## Sophie1205

Me too M&P, I never understood why people moaned about it who were ahead of me - but now I bloody well know lol!! And btw, how can you have chocolate and coke? lol It makes me feel sick, it doesnt mix well with me. lol

xxx


----------



## Tiff

I hope you go soon too. Well, I hope all of us December moms go soon. It's getting more and more uncomfortable as the days press on.


----------



## momandpeanut

Its my lastest craving im afraid , oh that and boiled rice !!!

Im hoping that by xmas dinner i will want to eat normally again ! :rofl:


----------



## Sophie1205

Ive been craving fried rice recently.

Yeahh it is getting stupidly uncomfortable now!

xx


----------



## momandpeanut

OOooh i hadnt thought about fried rice !!

Oh now i want chinese fried rice with sweet and sour sauce !! :dohh:


----------



## Sophie1205

Yumm!! 
Ive had egg fried rice and sweet and sour sauce sooo many times the past few weeks

I want some now! lol

xxx


----------



## Pyrrhic

Hey girls. Sorry I've not posted an update since this afternoon, been feeling quite rough! Bleeding stopped in the afternoon. Lots of nausea and sickness too. Straight afterwards I had very strong, painful contractions coming from my back across my bump and I thought that was it tbh! They were every 9-11 minutes. They stopped after a couple of hours though and I've just been getting some pains on and off now, but nothing like earlier. 

Ho hum! Guess I'll be here for awhile longer after all! :)

Am sitting on my sofa with a big plate of chocolate chip cookie and a glass of cold milk now feeling sorry for myself :rofl:


----------



## momandpeanut

Rafwife - :hugs: Ive been having the pains for hours then nothing so im with you on feeling sorry for myself !!

Ive given up hope of this baby actually leaving my body by its self , i think it wants the drugs to starty it off :rofl:


----------



## polo_princess

lmao @ Tyff, i think you listed half of the Dec mums there to go next, that narrows it down chick :rofl:

Rafwife :hugs: Looks like LO doesnt want you to leave us just yet!!

I wish something would happen with me, anything will do!! I have a feeling im going to be here right until the very end though, i really doubt im going to go on my own, i just have that feeling but we shall wait and see eh!!


----------



## Tiff

I think you're going to go early, PP. Although maybe a week or so before your due date. It's kind of weird eh, we've got a bunch at the beginning and a bunch at the end, and only a few in the middle of the month.

Here's to hoping something starts for everyone!


----------



## Sarahkka

I am away from the computer for less than a day and PB has her baby?!!!
Just goes to show you how quickly things can change!
I'm so sorry she didn't get the birth she wanted, but hopefully Baby has completely wiped all the disappointment from her mind. :)
I had a great prenatal yesterday, but I found out that Babykins has turned himself to a posterior position, meaning that I'm in for back labour if he doesn't sort that out before birth!
There's a very good chance he will, and the doctor told me that they have all sorts of tricks to get babies to turn if they don't do it on their own, but it did make me pause and think that I need to be more open to the idea of an epidural. I have to admit that I am one step away from being adamant that I will not have one, as I feel they lead to a lot of complications and interventions that I would rather avoid. But back labour may just toss all those lofty goals of stoicism out the window, and if that's the case, I don't want to be grumpy about it. I just want to accept whatever I need and have a safe delivery.
And they've reassessed Baby's size and feel that he's probably going to be a nice, manageable 8 lbs. I wasn't too worried, but I am glad that I won't be trying to push out some record-breaking giant.
So, I am now officially on mat leave, girls!!
I don't think I have a clue what to do with myself.
I have carefully stuffed every day next week full of appointments and chores, but then...
I may have to sit down and relax for five minutes. What a strange concept.
Wishes of progress for all of you who are stuck in Labour Limbo.
I bought some clary sage yesterday and have that in my arsenal of strategies if Baby goes overdue.
I'll settle for the placebo effect. I don't care. As long as it works!


----------



## bambikate

Tyff said:


> I definitely think that it's Rafwife, M&P, Sophie, UV and Aiden's Mummy that are next. I personally think they're all going to go within a few days of each other, and it'll be us "end of the month'ers" that'll be left all alone
> 
> :cry:
> 
> Just make sure you guys stop in from time to time on here to say hello! LOL

:wave: Hey Tyff!!! Don't forget about me I'm a "beginning of the monther" and I'm definately still here with no signs of popping anytime soon! :cry: x x


----------



## rubberchickuk

Morning girls....hope all is ok!! Im an 'end of the monther too' so me and tyff will be in here on our owney owns!!! hehe just joking! ( i hope)

My friend called me @ 8am to tell me his GF waters broke....she is due 7th dec.

What is it?? Can't they wait til december these babies??? :rofl:

Nothing new for me.....had my baby shower last night...was lovely and got some beautiful stuff for mini ash ( baby nickname :blush:).

:hugs: for all this morning xx


----------



## Poloma

:hi: Afternoon Ladies

Nothing new with me either! lol 
Can I join you end of the monthers??? Rubberchickuk and Tyff! :blush:

:hugs: Rafwife & Momandpeanut your Lo's really are giving you the run around! hope its not much longer for you now xXx

Took the kids to the park this morning, its bloody freezing out there today! :cold: had a mooch around town then picked up some winter yummies for an afternoon in front of the telly! (kids allowing)
Cant believe its Xfactor night again! :thumpup: this week has gone quick!


----------



## Poloma

Anyone want an MSN buddy?????
Pm me if you do :)


----------



## Tiff

bambikate said:


> :wave: Hey Tyff!!! Don't forget about me I'm a "beginning of the monther" and I'm definately still here with no signs of popping anytime soon! :cry: x x

Sorry hun! :hugs: Maybe that'll kick-start some good karma for you and you'll be the next one to go! How have you been feeling? Anything happening?




Poloma said:

> Can I join you end of the monthers???

Of course! The thread is going to go so quiet, lol. We need to stick together!

How is everyone else feeling this morning? OH and I are going to do some errands then we have a "Mistletoe Party" to go to in the early afternoon. It's a potluck, so that'll be yummy. 

Didn't get anything done with the nursery yesterday as OH procrastinated in doing his stuff. LOL! It's all good. I've still got time so no worries. I can't remember, did everyone get their hospital bags packed and finished off? I'm curious as well, are you guys going to put them in your cars, or leave them at the house?

I can't leave mine in our car as OH drives an hour north to work everyday, and if my water breaks while he's gone I don't not want to have it. Was curious as to what everyone else is doing.


----------



## rubberchickuk

Hey all!!!!

Tyff i have mine packed and am leaving it in the house...just because other half is away and ill be going with my mum to hospital if he is not back when i go into labour......i seriously doubt this will happen....jan here we come....:rofl:

Poloma....you can def join us....it will be us 3 left....all will leave us and have their babies before christmas :cry:

In saying that i do think my baby has def dropped :happydance:

I feel so heavy i can barely walk!!! Very uncormfortable!....(and i think the *whispers* clearing out may have begun. im very crampy....(not laboury tho)
:rofl:

So at least somthing is changing!!! But in another way he has to stay put for just another 19 days til daddy gets back.

:hug:


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Hey ladies



Tyff,poloma and rubberchick i hope all your lil ones come ealry or on time. You cant leave us :D

xx


----------



## lollylou1

im due bang in the middle of the month and if i go over they will leave me till 26th dec so i will be needing to join you end of the month girls

well done rubberchicken for packing your bag

i am willing for something to happen sometime soon

Lou
xxx


----------



## rubberchickuk

Yay!!! another end of the monther!!!!!! 
Lou im sure you are willing for something to happen hun....i have had 2 phone calls to say....labour has begun.
My friend GF due 7th dec....and my cousin due 12th dec....Grrrr!!!
My date for induction is around the 12th jan if i don't go myself!! 
Oh my god i could be the last one here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## lollylou1

well i started having a bit of a show on tuesday and it has got more each day and now has blood in it NICE!!!!
i am hoping that this will be the start of something although i doubt it as i know many people can have show alot before labour begins but i can wish cant i?

Lou
xxx


----------



## bambikate

lol thats ok tyff, no just period pains and lower back ache but I've had that on and off for a couple of weeks - otherwise nada! 

X Factor Tonight girls :happydance: 

Baked some homemade cookies today and a bnana bread and homemade marmalade :rofl: I am so lame....ha ha x x


----------



## nessajane

hey ladies :D Hope your all well and having a nice weekend!!

been and done abit of shopping today so feeling abit tired now!! 
god its cold outside today isnt it!!!

yum yum kate homemade cookies!! send some my way lol xx


----------



## rubberchickuk

bambikate said:


> Baked some homemade cookies today and a bnana bread and homemade marmalade :rofl: I am so lame....ha ha x x

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!! Cookies!!! Lovely!

I feel so heavy....its not nice :cry:
Need to get into bed with choclates and x-factor!!
Britney tonight...ooohhhh!!
:hug:


----------



## polo_princess

Afternoon girls hope your all ok!!

Mmmm Kate i love banana bread yum yum!!

Lolly think yourself lucky, your due a day or two before me but i wont get induced until around new years eve :(

I'm stuck here trying to decide what to have for my saturday night takeaway .... Dominoes or Chinese? I really cant decide what i fancy lol


----------



## Sarahkka

Morning ladies!
First official day of mat leave.
I celebrated by cleaning the kitchen and having a mild hormone-induced temper tantrum, then baking fresh biscuits.
I am thinking that I am well set up for a year of being a cross between a Desperate Housewife and Satan.
I am going to go swimming today.
Then I am going to (slowly and in a very relaxed manner), pull out the xmas decorations and start getting the house ready for the tree tomorrow. If I start twitching like a rabid squirrel at all, I promise that I will lie down and put my feet up. It's the only way to deal with my workaholism withdrawal. 
By the way, I found out at my prenatal appointment on Thursday that the clinic has my due date for Dec.19, rather than Dec.21. I'm a bit like some of the others on here. I don't think I'm going to be early. But should I start with Evening Primrose supplements and clary sage baths now? Are they sort of a cumulative effect? Or should I save them for a labour kick-off at 40 weeks?
Does anyone know?


----------



## bambikate

i vote dominos holly :pizza: :) i put walnuts in my banana bread this time - mmmmm!

nessa and rubberchick im sending you some choccy chippy ones...virtually (I thought there was a cookie smilie or am i going mad i cant find one! lol) 

x x


----------



## Poloma

Well kids are fed and bathed and currently sat watching In The Night Garden!
Will have them packed off to bed soon I hope, then I can settle down to the Xfactor!

I found out on another forum what each of them are singing tonight! they do two songs each now xXx

I wont post unless anyone wants to know!


----------



## bambikate

Poloma said:


> Well kids are fed and bathed and currently sat watching In The Night Garden!
> Will have them packed off to bed soon I hope, then I can settle down to the Xfactor!
> 
> I found out on another forum what each of them are singing tonight! they do two songs each now xXx
> 
> I wont post unless anyone wants to know!

ooh two songs? cool! Can't wait! :D x x Britney tonight whoop whoop x x


----------



## Sophie1205

What times Xfactor on ladies? OH is on the Xbox so i cant see what time its on lol

xx


----------



## Pyrrhic

I was just thinking, we should have a December Mums meet when our LO are a bit older. :) Sometime next year when the weather warms up. What do you girls think?


----------



## bambikate

x factor's on 735 sophie hun x x


----------



## Sophie1205

thank youu :) OH will be getting kicked off the xbox shortly then hehe
xx


----------



## polo_princess

rafwife said:


> I was just thinking, we should have a December Mums meet when our LO are a bit older. :) Sometime next year when the weather warms up. What do you girls think?

Think that sounds great, dont know how spread out across the country we all are though lol?

It ended up being Dominoes for dinner and now im stuffed :muaha:


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Ooo thats a really good idea rafwife, but we are all dotted around all over the place, so where is the best place to meet??

And i have just got cheeseburger and chips from the take away yum yum
xx


----------



## nessajane

be great to meet everyone :) but it would be hard to find a meeting point i think??


----------



## Pyrrhic

Would have to be somewhere central....York or Leeds maybe?

I think I'm a bit screwed regardless due to my location :rofl: York is 9 hours on the train. I could fly into somewhere from Inverness though. :)


----------



## Sophie1205

ladies ive got a question

ive got really bad pains at the bottom of my bump and bottom of my back.

i cant sit down it hurts that much. im on my knees leaning on the bed on the laptop.

its like really strong period pains, any ideas what it is?

I wana sit down but I cant

xx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Sophie1205 said:


> ladies ive got a question
> 
> ive got really bad pains at the bottom of my bump and bottom of my back.
> 
> i cant sit down it hurts that much. im on my knees leaning on the bed on the laptop.
> 
> its like really strong period pains, any ideas what it is?
> 
> I wana sit down but I cant
> 
> xx

Im not sure hun, it could be early labour

Do the pains come and go??

xx


----------



## lollylou1

not really sure hun, but sure someone will be here that can help you in a minute.

hope your ok matey

Lou
xxx


----------



## rubberchickuk

Sophie sound like the beginning of something hun...keep on the move :happydance:

I would love to meet....but im waaayyy over the water :cry:

How cute is PB baby boy....awh.

Bamikate thanks for the cookie hehe. :hugs:

An PP now i want a dominos :rofl:


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Rubberchick- we will all come to you :D. Well i will he he :D. My grandad was irish and i've always wanted to se ireland :D

And i know he is so gawjuss. I want my little man now :rofl:

xx


----------



## rubberchickuk

Aidan's Mummy said:


> Rubberchick- we will all come to you :D.
> xx

I think that is one fab idea!!!! :rofl:

Don't blame you for wanting your little man now....im the same....so tiring with the two others..im always on the go!!

But want him to stay in for 19days...but don't. God soooo frustrating!!!

I feel sooooo windy tonight :rofl: ....hehe god anything goes on this thread!!!!! xxx


----------



## Tiff

That would be one helluva trip for me! :rofl: Any of you guys want to come and visit Canada? 

Although I've always wanted to go to England, love love love the accents. It'd even be one helluva trip for Sarahkka and I to meet up. Calgary is a 3.5 hour plane trip from Toronto, or at least a solid 2 day drive.

There's pictures of PB's little guy? OOOH! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Sophie1205

Aidan's Mummy said:


> Sophie1205 said:
> 
> 
> ladies ive got a question
> 
> ive got really bad pains at the bottom of my bump and bottom of my back.
> 
> i cant sit down it hurts that much. im on my knees leaning on the bed on the laptop.
> 
> its like really strong period pains, any ideas what it is?
> 
> I wana sit down but I cant
> 
> xx
> 
> Im not sure hun, it could be early labour
> 
> Do the pains come and go??
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Yeah they were gettin stronger during x factor they comin every 4 -6 mins.

Im just gonna keep bouncin n see how it goes

Xx


----------



## polo_princess

Sounds like somethings happening Sophie, just keep an eye on it!!


----------



## Sophie1205

Thanks, I dont wanna get my hopes up just in case.

xx


----------



## bambikate

hope this is the start for you sophie - how you feeling now hun? x x


----------



## Sophie1205

not too bad, theyre still there but eased off a little bit. 

They were quite intense when I was watching X factor. I'll stay on my ball for now and see what happens. I had one about 3 mins ago, theyre not as close together as before either

How are you Kate? Any signs or anything yet??

xxx


----------



## bambikate

Sophie1205 said:


> not too bad, theyre still there but eased off a little bit.
> 
> They were quite intense when I was watching X factor. I'll stay on my ball for now and see what happens. I had one about 3 mins ago, theyre not as close together as before either
> 
> How are you Kate? Any signs or anything yet??
> 
> xxx

Wow how exciting! Yes get bouncin Mrs! lol 

Nope, not a sausage. LO has hiccups atm - lol probably my ice cream I just ate! :D x x


----------



## Sophie1205

:dust: for you Kate!! You only have 3 days left!!

And ooh sounds lovely hehe, I just eat a whole big bag of M&M's :blush:

xx


----------



## bambikate

Sophie1205 said:


> :dust: for you Kate!! You only have 3 days left!!
> 
> And ooh sounds lovely hehe, I just eat a whole big bag of M&M's :blush:
> 
> xx


Thanks honey - oooh what flavour? Normal or Peanut? xx


----------



## Sophie1205

Peanut hehe I know we shouldnt really have peanuts but ive heard different stories so I thought Id treat myself. 

Xx


----------



## nessajane

fingers crossed sophie this is the start of LO coming for you :D

for pudding tonight i had a nestle choc milkshake and a galaxy bar :D

Girls do you notice we all talk about food an awful lot lol

You watch in january we will all be in the biggest losers thread :rofl:


----------



## bambikate

sophie - you can't beat peanut m&m's - good choice! lol



nessajane said:


> fingers crossed sophie this is the start of LO coming for you :D
> 
> for pudding tonight i had a nestle choc milkshake and a galaxy bar :D
> 
> Girls do you notice we all talk about food an awful lot lol
> 
> You watch in january we will all be in the biggest losers thread :rofl:

I've noticed that too :rofl: at least we'll all know each other in there!!! lmao x x


----------



## rubberchickuk

:rofl: You girls crack me up!!!

Girls i have went to the toliet 3 times in the past hour :cry: I never had this with my other babies......have any of you had it??? Or its maybe a bug.
but i feel ok...i cant have anything left :blush:

Sorry TMI ladies....its not nice!!

Sophie i hope your still ouncing and i hope diana goes out of the x-factor...it pains me to watch her :rofl:

:hugs:


----------



## Sophie1205

Ive been bouncing for ages but the pains have died off now:(

Im only getting the odd one now. Boo hoo.

I wanted Diana to go but Im glad Ruth went cuz I didnt like her lol

Xx


----------



## rubberchickuk

Awh hunny :(...sorry!! Hopefully something will happen during the night....i love coming on in the morning to see whats been happening.
On our usual food topic.......im craving super noodles...chicken...yum :)
xx


----------



## Sophie1205

Mmmm super noodles!! Ive just sat here eating ice, yum!

Yeah Im hoping Ill wake up to more pains or something, I hopeee!! 

2moro's the last day of November!!! :happydance: 

xx


----------



## Pyrrhic

Mmm curry super noodles....


I just ate a whole packet of strawberry angel delight :blush:


----------



## Sophie1205

Omg I havent had angel delight in yearss!!!

Ill trade you my ice Rafwife lol!

xx


----------



## Pyrrhic

I may have stocked up on lots of angel delight, in all three flavours :rofl:

Mmmm ice sounds nice too actually....

I swear I'm one of these pregnant women who doesn't get her own cravings, just steals everyone else's :rofl:


----------



## Sophie1205

Lol! I do that. If someone mentions something im like i NEED that! lol

Xx


----------



## Tiff

I had to google what strawberry angel delight is. Sounds yummy!

I made spring rolls today. They're ground turkey, garlic and shredded carrot wrapped in a small spring roll wrapper and fried. They're awesome. One of the ladies I worked with was Filipino, and she made them for us and showed me how to do it. 

How's everyone feeling? Any twinges?


----------



## bambikate

Hi girls I'm up early with hubby as he's working today so making him some lunch, sending him on his way then off back to bed for a couple of hours. lol Thought I'd quickly pop online! 

Sorry pains died off Sophie - at least your body is gearing up for it though by the sounds of it! :D 

I got woken up with awful "shooting" pains I'd describe it in my bump - not sure what it is??? :shrug: it died down eventually but I had it about 4 times altogether about 30 mins apart. First time I've had something come and go regularly but not what I would describe as contractions?! lol oh I don't know.

How are all you girls? Our food talk kicks ass :) Angel Delight - deffo choccy flavour for me - mmmm mmmm. And Tyff those spring rolls sound sooo good - wow.

x x


----------



## Poloma

Im gutted I missed LollyLou1's text last night :hissy: what a crappy text buddy I turned out to be!
The one night I left the phone in the kitchen charging xXx
Fingers crossed for her, hope everything is ok xXX

Sorry things seem to have stopped for you Sophie :hugs: hope it all gets going again soon xXx

Oh and I cant believe Diana is still in the Xfactor :saywhat: her voice is really irritating me plus all the hand waving and strutting around like a fookin chicken????


----------



## xXDonnaXx

I'm gutted Ruth went. I think Eughan -or- Diana should have gone after last night's perfomances. I liked Ruth. Oh well, my winner is still in = Alexandra. :D

On the baby front. Nothing from me (as usual) I can see me being a 2 week overdue lady lol. But I'm hoping and praying she decides to come soon. 

Sophie, it might be it for you soon then, woo! 

Yum, Angel delight. We used to make lolly's out of that stuff. Was lush! :p

Today is a lazy day for me. Think I may sort out the top shelf in my wardrobe, I can't see what's up there it's that cluttered - oops. I must keep tidy!


----------



## rubberchickuk

Yuk diana :rofl: I can't stand her!!!

So another one is away...lollylou....hope all goes really well for her. 

All quiet for me today....spending the day helping my daughter do a leaf project....and im actually excited about it...im a secret geek :blush:

Hope all is well with everyone today...xxx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

God dont even get me started on Diana. I really don't think she can sing (is it just me that thinks that lol)

Hope its not for you now sophie

And Donna lets hope Lexie gets moving soon :D

Aww that sounds so much fun rubberchick. What does she have to do??

Im ok just bored and trying to think of ways of getting Aidan out. Do you think blackmail will work :rofl:. "Come out Aidan and you can have your xmas pressies early" Do you think if i said that he would come :rofl:
xx


----------



## Pyrrhic

Heather I just responded to your other thread. I am definitely feeling a solidarity with you at the minute in regards to how we're both feeling. Part of me keep thinking, surely this can't be normal?! 

Anyway, so exciting about lollylou! To think yesterday she was moaning that she'd be here at the end of the month and now she's going to be a November Mummy! :happydance:

What's everyone up to today? Lazy Sunday afternoon? OH and I am doing more of the nursery - I swear it will never get finished!


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

rafwife said:


> Heather I just responded to your other thread. I am definitely feeling a solidarity with you at the minute in regards to how we're both feeling. Part of me keep thinking, surely this can't be normal?!
> 
> Anyway, so exciting about lollylou! To think yesterday she was moaning that she'd be here at the end of the month and now she's going to be a November Mummy! :happydance:
> 
> What's everyone up to today? Lazy Sunday afternoon? OH and I am doing more of the nursery - I swear it will never get finished!

Thanks hunni, im glad to hear im not alobe with these pains. I know what you mean about wondering if it's normal but fi we are both getting it, then it must be. Big hugs hun :hug:. We can hang on in there together

And I might try and get some sleep. How far are you with the nursery now??
xx


----------



## Sarahkka

A leaf project?
Oooooo!
Me too!
I'd be having an unabashed geekfest over that and I'm not being at all sarcastic!
Is it more arts or is it a science project?
Either way, very very fun.
I popped awake at 4:52 am. Again.
I tried to get back to sleep, but the best I could do was relax for a couple of hours. It's the brain. Once it starts thinking, I'm done. there will be no more sleep for awhile.
Anyway, it should be a fun day if I'm not too tired.
We're heading to IKEA to pick up a xmas tree and a nursing chair and various bits and pieces for tidying up the impending disaster that is our pantry. (seriously, we are one small sneeze away from having an avalanche of flour, sugar, various grains, cereal boxes, tinned goods etc!) We'll be spending a lot of the day doing xmas decor.
And the last two nights, we've been watching the old BBC Box of Delights. I may be losing some of my grinchiness!
Swimming yesterday was amazing. I felt so good. I'm going to try to go daily for the next while. 
And I looked up EPO and have started taking 1000mg daily, to be increased to 2000 - 3000 mg per day after Week 38. The research I found was pretty unanimous in saying that EPO does not cause labour, but can help ripen the cervix and support labour once started.
Not as sure about clary sage yet.
I figure I will start those baths next week.
And then it's a pineapple a day after that!
Good luck to lollylou!


----------



## polo_princess

Afternoon ladies hope your all well!!

Cant believe Lolly has gone, shes only 1 day ahead of me :cry: Oh well its the 1st Dec tomorrow so im going to officially start the eviciton process!!

Been to the shops this morning to get my xmas pressie, i wanted a nice digital camera for when mini pp is here. Im not usually bothered with them and just buy a cheapy one but OH brought me a really nice pink Canon one :cloud9:


----------



## nessajane

afternoon everyone :D

Hope everyones having a nice sunday!! ive had a lazy one today and just been chilling and made a cooked dins!!

Baby is having a quiet day today :( i hate it when he does this :cry: 
do you have this girls when baby is mega active one day and not the next?? xx


----------



## bambikate

afternoon ladies, just got back from my mum's house - had a yummy Sunday Roast. OH is off out for a works meal tonight so no doubt I'll be babyandbumping it. :D 

Has anyone else had any shooting pains in the lower part of their bump before? Got MW on Tue so I can ask her then but wondered if any of you ladies had? Really wanna meet my baby now we can all celebrate 1st December tomorrow - who will be the first to have a proper December baby!!!! lol x x


----------



## Shri

Hello ladies

I hope everyone is feeling alright today - despite all the various aches and discomforts and frustrations we all have. 

OH and I spent the last three days holed up on the couch. He had a virus fluey thing and I was just trying to avoid getting it but was really tired with a cold. It was miserable in one way, obviously, but we also really enjoyed having some time together where there was nothing else going on (because we couldn't do anything basically) and talked over all kinds of things.

Have had a really itchy belly recently and lo and behold, some bright new stretch marks. Doesn't really bother me at the moment, I'm just obsessed, OBSESSED with the baby. The days seem to be going far too slowly. And even my massive maternity clothes aren't fitting too well anymore. I've got these huge velour jog pants that I practically live in - I wash and dry them in the evening every few days so that I can wear them again the next day. 

Can't, and don't really want to venture too far from the house. I need the loo every few minutes it seems, what with bubba headbutting my bladder all the time, and I can hardly walk. I literally waddle like one of those little wind up toys. An egg shaped one. 

People keep telling us to go out to the cinema while we have a chance, but honestly, I don't fancy lumbering through those rows of seats, I think my bum would ache after about 2 seconds of sitting on them anyway and I'd miss half the movie from having to get up to go to the loo - which takes me ages what with waddling and trying to fit into the cubicles. 

So, a bit bored and restless at home, but really not long now.


----------



## Shri

nessajane said:


> afternoon everyone :D
> 
> Hope everyones having a nice sunday!! ive had a lazy one today and just been chilling and made a cooked dins!!
> 
> Baby is having a quiet day today :( i hate it when he does this :cry:
> do you have this girls when baby is mega active one day and not the next?? xx

Yup - a quiet day seems to follow a mega active day and it's been that way since I first started noticing movements. Drives me nuts. I'm always so anxious and grumpy on the quieter days. But, it's apparently normal. 

What you most have to look out for is sudden or dramatic changes that are not usual for your baby - and even then, most of the time it will be just a a growth spurt thing. It is maddening though.


----------



## bambikate

hi nessa - Izzy is having a quiet day today too - they must know it's a Sunday. Been told it's completely normal at this stage - I don't like it either tho - lol x x


----------



## nessajane

Glad its not just me!! its so worrying tho isnt it :( i much prefer it when he's booting the hell out of me - even when it hurts!! lol
shri - that makes sense my LO had a very active day yesterday so maybe he's just chillaxing!!
thanks girls xx


----------



## Sophie1205

Hello ladies. How is everyone? 
Ive been out for a meal today with OH and family. Was nice but Im stuffed and sooo tired. :(

All my pains stopped last night and nothing today :( boo hoo.

Oh well its December 2moro!!!! Yayyy, I cant believe its finally here.


xx


----------



## xXDonnaXx

I know. I remember thinking back in April when I found out I was pregnant - "December's ages off" :( - And it's here tommorrow! :happydance: How exciting. Single digits aswell. Wowee!


----------



## Pyrrhic

Can't believe December is tomorrow :happydance:

Whats everyone having for dinner tonight?

OH is trying to convince me to cook vegetable and chicken enchiladas with lots of sour cream, cheese and spicy sauce but I really want Yorkie puds stuffed with roast potatoes, peas, sausages and onion gravy.

Mmmm it's far too early but I'm so hungry!


----------



## Poloma

Were having a sausage casserole! yummy Done in the slow cooker
I love my slow cooker, just chuck everything in it in the morning and turn it on, hassle free cooking!


----------



## xXDonnaXx

We had our usual Sunday dinner. Roast potatoes, Yorkshire puddings, Brussel sprouts, Carrots & turnips, Chicken, Broccolli, Cabbage.......Etc :D It was yummilicious!


----------



## Tiff

Oh my gooooooooooooooood, you are all making me so very hungry! It's only noon here, we won't be having sunday dinner for another 5 hours or so! :hissy:

LOL

For what it's worth, it sounds like everyone had some really yummy dinners! For the most part every Sunday we go out to OH's parents place for our Sunday Dinner. It's normally a yummy meat & potatos type dinner. Mmmm mmmm! Can't wait!


----------



## bambikate

congrats on single digits donna :happydance: think I'm just gonna have ceral or toast for dinner cuz had a massive roast at lunch time - lol. x x


----------



## lupi

I had my little boy and am a nov 29th not dec 9th mummy Austin Robert James Elliott 6ld 7oz labour 21 hours but not as bad as I thought - be brave girls. Will give some more details when i get chance x


----------



## Tiff

Congrats, hun!


----------



## Poloma

Congratulations Lupi! xXx


----------



## bambikate

congrats lupi x x


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Not another 9ther lol. :( :o Congrats hunni. Can't wait to hear more! 

M&P, Katie, I think there's only us now :( x


----------



## bambikate

wow yeah you December 9th ladies are early poppers! lol will any of you make it to DD without popping first??? x x


----------



## rubberchickuk

hey ladies.....all your talk of food...yum!!!! ut im having nothing because i dont feel great :cry:

I had quite bad *poops* last night and feel awful crampy all day. Have also been having quite strong braxton hicks.....not saying its the start of anything beause i am way early but need to keep an eye on it.
Just not feeling myself.

Hope you are all ok...sophie sorry to hear pains have all stopped.

:hug: for all.

P.s Its soooooooo cold xxx


----------



## nessajane

congrats lupi!!


----------



## Sophie1205

Hope you feel better Rubberchick xx

Donna congrats on single digits!!

and Congrats Lupi!!


xx


----------



## marah_rn

Hi girls... hope everybody is doing well... Anymore news? How's PB? 

Tyff- Recipe for spring rolls : you can try pork (if you're eating pork) onions, carrots plus salt and pepper then fry it. Hope you like it.

God Bless girls!


----------



## polo_princess

Ahhh congrats Lupi!!

Think as of tomorrow we should start a new Dec mummies thread as it will officially be the start of our month tomorrow, plus we can see who's left lol


----------



## malpal

polo_princess said:


> Ahhh congrats Lupi!!
> 
> Think as of tomorrow we should start a new Dec mummies thread as it will officially be the start of our month tomorrow, plus we can see who's left lol

Think that's a great idea. Was trying to look earlier to find out when people are due. We need to make sure everyone has their text buddies ready!!! 
It's getting really close now!!!!!!


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Congrats Lupi :D
xx


----------



## Michy

Starting a new thread is a good idea, I need to get myself a text buddy too!


----------



## momandpeanut

Congratulations Lupi !!

Donna and katie dont you get leaving me behind !!! :rofl:

Hope everyone is well this evening ?

Ive have lost some more of my plug today and im generally uncomfy but no real pains !! 

Looks like im gonna be a december mommy !!

:happydance:


----------



## bambikate

PP - Great idea on the new improved thread - Yaaay :D x x


----------



## polo_princess

I'll start a new updated one in the morning and add the newbies ont here too!!

Think the list will be pretty much cut in half lol


----------



## Pebbles

great idea )))


----------



## Sophie1205

that'll be a good idea PP cuz we can put down when people have their babys too seen as Peanutbean abandoned us lol

x


----------



## polo_princess

I cant believe that December is literally upon us and by the end of the month 99.9% of us will be mummies (with the exception of those who go overdue)


----------



## Sarahkka

Congrats Lupi!

Speaking of having babies and all, holy crap am I ever having intense BHs right now. Not much pain, but some serious tightening!
I can now understand why it would be easy to get these mixed up with true labour. There's a little pain around the edges that feels like it could get breathtaking pretty quickly. Baby is suddenly very squirmy now that BH has let up a little!
Oh my god, if this was actually true labour, I don't have my bag packed yet!
We still need a car seat!
I haven't finished cleaning!!!!!!


----------



## Nemo and bump

its december! Yay! Here we go ladies.


----------



## Pyrrhic

Yay it's December! :happydance: I'm so excited! I'm so glad LO decided to stay tucked up until December. :)

OH and I decided to bet on when LO will arrive. I think the 5th, he thinks the 10th so neither of us think I'll get to my due date!

I'm going for a long walk in the morning, to see if that does anything. :)


----------



## Tiff

Well, it's not December here yet for another 3 hours or so, lol :rofl:

Been having horrid pains in my bump tonight. Nothing at all that would make me think things are moving along unfortunately, just braxton hicks I think and then the pants I was wearing were too tight along the top and I think that's what contributed. Argh.

Came home from OH's parents place and had a bath, feel a bit better now... still some twinges. Remind me to go shopping for some larger maternity pants! Don't want to go through that again unless it's the real deal!!!

:hissy:

Cool on the new thread too. Can't wait!


----------



## rubberchickuk

Happy 1st Dec girls!!!!!!!! Yay!! See you on the new thread :)


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

yay 1st december. Happy due date month ladies :D. See you all on the new thread :D
xx


----------



## malpal

Yay December is finally here :happydance::happydance::happydance:
Come on babies lets not hang around !!!!!!!

Hope everyone is well this morning,
Had a bit of a lie in which is really unlike me!!! :blush:
Had my new flooring and carpets fitted yesterday so today i am going to get all tidy!!! Also had my new fridge freezer fitted...... how sad am i but i can't stop going in it and looking!!!!!! 

What are everyone elses plans for the day????
:hugs: to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Uvlollypop

happy 1st december!


----------



## bambikate

Happy December girls see you on the new thread :hugs: x x


----------



## polo_princess

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/77237-december-mummies-here-we-go.html

A nice shiny fresh new thread to celebrate the start of OUR month!! YAY!!


----------



## Landingmach3

i'd rather like to nest today but have to get going on a 7 page paper for my history class....bother. The most terrible feeling keeps nagging at me because we haven't had the crib delivered yet....My cousin is giving me her son's and she keeps saying " But I'd just like to touch it up for you first!". I can't properly prepare the nursery without a crib!!!! Well...better go start that paper and maybe tonight I'll have some spare time. Hope everyone is well!! Almost there!


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Landingmach3 said:


> i'd rather like to nest today but have to get going on a 7 page paper for my history class....bother. The most terrible feeling keeps nagging at me because we haven't had the crib delivered yet....My cousin is giving me her son's and she keeps saying " But I'd just like to touch it up for you first!". I can't properly prepare the nursery without a crib!!!! Well...better go start that paper and maybe tonight I'll have some spare time. Hope everyone is well!! Almost there!

Hey hunni

Polo princess made us all a new thread as we our in our month now :happydance:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/77237-december-mummies-here-we-go.html

Hope your ok :hugs:
xx


----------



## Angelmouse

Pooter is fixed at long last. :dance:

Missed you all hope everyones well.

I thought I was going into labour last night. Lots of back cramp that I couldn't shift and mild contractions every 30mins. They eased off by about 2am tho thank goodness; Little Bubble isn't quite set in the middle yet and I want him to be cooked properly before we turn him out. :lol: At least we know things are going in the right direction. :D


----------

